# موسوعة خدمة الكورال و التسبيح



## anosh (24 مارس 2009)

*سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ 
قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع

باذن يسوع الموضوع ده مخصص لخدمة الكورال و التسبيح فى كل مكان 
و من حق اى حد انه يشترك و يرد فيه مادام لديه الخبره الكافيه للمشاركه و الرد

الكثير من الكنائس بها خدمة الكورال ضعيفه و  تحتاج الى كل يد تساهم فيه 
و يوجد منا الذى يقود كورال و هو لا يعلم ماهو الكورال؟؟؟ 
و منا من يخدم فى كورال دون وجود عازف و يبحث على التوزيعات 
و منا من يخدم مرحله معينه و لايعرف كيف يختار لها الترانيم المناسبه  لهذه المرحله
و منا من يخدم  فى كورال و لا يعرف ماهى الطبقة او التون او  ماهى الموسيقى بوجهه عام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكثير و الكثير من المشاكل داخل قلب كل كورال

 و لكن هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

 هدفنا اننا نشارك بعض فى اعمالنا و ناخد بركة الخدمه و خبرة بعض 
و يكون فيه مشاركه فعاله 
ايدينا فى ايدين بعض ننمى مواهبنا و نقوم خدمتنا
و حتى لو هاننقد اعمال بعض يكون نقد بناء 

نقدم عمل ايجابى لخدمة الجميع و لنهضة خدمة الكورال و التسبيح فى كل مكان ....
و ننمى مواهبنا و نتعلم اكتر و اكتر من بعض و نمجد اسم مسيحنا فى كل مكان و فى كل اوان ... 

 اى حد محتاج كلمات ترانيم او الحان جديده او توزيعات لو موجوده عندنا 
او محتاج مساعده فى خدمة الكورال او محتاج ترانيم لشريط جديد يطلب 
و هايلاقينا نقول امين ...  

رجااااااااااااااااااااااااء محبه : عدم اقتباس او اخذ اى كلمات تكتب او اى لحن يرفع هنا دون الاذن من صاحب الكلمات او اللحن حفاظا على حقوق اخواتكم الفكريه ........ 
و ابن الطاعه تحل عليه البركه 

 مجانا اخذتم 
                   مجانا اعطوا  

                                 كأس ماء بارد لا يضيع اجره
 فى انتظار مشاركاتكم


انجى اسحق 
 مذيعة بقناة اغابى
و مرنمه و ملحنه و كاتبه  ​*


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2009)

*فى انتظار مساهمتكم معانا
خدمتنا بالمجان
فى انتظار طلباتكم الجميله  وياريت كل واحد يطلب حاجة كلنا نساعد فيها 
وياريت كماان تقولولنا مواعيد حفلات الكورال ان حب حد مننا يروح يعنى
كلمات الترانيم الجديدة يتم ارسالها بالرسايل الخاصه 
وكذلك الترنيمة بعد تلحينها 
ومن الممكن  ان نضع الترانيم ولكن تكون مضغوطة بباسورد معروف لنا فقط
حتى لايأخذ احد تعب احدكم وينسبه لنفسه 
تم تثبيت الموضوع
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## totty (25 مارس 2009)

*فكررره حلوه اووووى

وخدمه راااااائعه منك يا انجى

ربنا معاكوا ويكلل مجهودكوا بنجاح الكورالات ياررررررب

​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (25 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير الفكره حلوى بجد ويارب الكل يتعون فى الموضوع ده ​


----------



## anosh (25 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى توتى و ميرسىplease be clear  لتشجعيكم و صلواتكم معانا    

   ميرسى جورج على تثبيت الموضوع و يارب فعلا نقدر نقدم حاجه بسيطه للناس 
و نتمنى كلنا نشارك مع بعض فى الخدمه و فى حفلاتنا

فى انتظار مشاركات الجميع 
فى انتظار اى طلبات او استفسارات ​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 مارس 2009)

ربنا يباركك يا انجى 
الفكرة حلو اوى
اوعدك انى في الصيف هتزهقوا منى علشان هحتاجلكم اوى
ميرسي يا انجى على الموضوع 
وربنا يستخدمك لتمجيد اسمه


----------



## minabobos (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا انجى ع الفكرة الجميلة اوى ده
بجد مجهود رائع منك
الرب يبارك ف تمرة محبتك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مارس 2009)

ياه اخيرا بقي لنا موضوع مثبت نقدر نخدم بيه 
فعلا يا جماعه بنعمة المسيح كلنا هنكون واحد اللي محتاج كلمات يقول والالحان هتيجي علي طول
بجد كلنا هنشارك بعض ومحدش هيبخل علي حد .
وانا لا استحق موهوب في كتابة الترانيم ومستعد اخدم اي حد وف اي مكان صحرا إن كان او بستان
كل اللي عليك انك هتكتب هنا طلبك وبنعمة المسيح هيكون عندك كلمه او لحن او علي الاقل فكره.
كلنا هنا اسره واحده
كلنا هنا لهدف واحد
الكل بفكره واحده
اننا بقلب واحد

ياللا ياجماعه كلنا 
نحلم ونقول ونعلي
 وللرب إلهنا نصلي
الحب دا بينا يخلي
ويزيده كمان وكمان


(ابانوب مكرم )مؤلف ترانيم


+++صلوا من اجل ضعفي+++


----------



## rimocello (27 مارس 2009)

:download:
الموضوع ده في منتهى الأهمية .......... وأحب أبتدي بمشاركة خفيفة .... أنا ليا خبرة في مجال التسبيح والترنيم عن طريق أحد الفرق وفادني كتير كتاب أسمه فن التسبيح (لفريق التسبيح ) تأليف بولس بشرى ..... الكتاب رائع وده اللينك اللي فيه الفهرس بتاعه 
http://www.praiseteamegypt.com/index.pl/the_art_of_praise?noCache=442;1238149299
مستني الرد....


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 مارس 2009)

rimocello قال:


> :download:
> الموضوع ده في منتهى الأهمية .......... وأحب أبتدي بمشاركة خفيفة .... أنا ليا خبرة في مجال التسبيح والترنيم عن طريق أحد الفرق وفادني كتير كتاب أسمه فن التسبيح (لفريق التسبيح ) تأليف بولس بشرى ..... الكتاب رائع وده اللينك اللي فيه الفهرس بتاعه
> http://www.praiseteamegypt.com/index.pl/the_art_of_praise?nocache=442;1238149299
> مستني الرد....




انت يا عم ف بيتك 

وعلي العموم اهلا بيك معانا وميرسي لمشاركتك الجميله القيمه 


وطبعا دي هتكون البدايه معانا سواء كنت كاتب او ملحن او عازف او موزع او حتي بخبرتك معنا لاننا كلنا هنستفاد من بعض


ومستنين نشوفك دايما


----------



## ميزوا (27 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع المميز جدا دة 
واحب ابتدى واسال واقول ازاى المرنم يدرب
صوتة علشان يبقى قوى وعالى؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا جدا على تعبكم 
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## minabobos (28 مارس 2009)

محتاجين كلمات عن انا مسيحى
ومعنى المسيحى الحقيقه 
وهذا الكلمات لكورال امجاد السماء بكنيسة مار جرجس الخصوص
علشان بنجهز للشريط التانى لينا
وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 مارس 2009)

*يا شمس كفايه بعاد.اظهري بين الغيوم.نوري كل البلاد.جددينا ف كل يوم*



ميزوا قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع المميز جدا دة
> واحب ابتدى واسال واقول ازاى المرنم يدرب
> صوتة علشان يبقى قوى وعالى؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا جدا على تعبكم
> ربنا يعوضكم



طبعا اهلا بيك معانا في الموضوع الجميل ده -نيابة عن اختنا انوش لان كلنا واحد-


علي حد خبرتي عشان المرنم يبقي صوته دايما عالي ونقي المفروض ما يتعرضش لاي انفعالات صوتيه لان الانفعالات الصوتيه بتعمل ما يشابه تمزيق او جرح للاحبال الصوتيه والحنجره.
وكمان لازم يشرب مشروبات معينه زي الينسون والاعشاب دي لانه بيعمل تسليك للاحبال الصوتيه
وكمان في نوع ملبس اسمه هولز قوي جدا وبيسلك شيئا ما

بصراحه كان في تدريب صوت قبل كل بروفه في كورالنا بنعمله علي توزيع انا هاكلم قائد الكورال واحاول اجيب التدريب.

بكل بساطه ده اللي اعرفه عن الموضوع ده واللي اثناء البروفات والعروض دايما بعمله.


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 مارس 2009)

*انا مسواش من غيرك حاجه اناروحي لحضنك محتاجه*



minabobos قال:


> محتاجين كلمات عن انا مسيحى
> ومعنى المسيحى الحقيقه
> وهذا الكلمات لكورال امجاد السماء بكنيسة مار جرجس الخصوص
> علشان بنجهز للشريط التانى لينا
> وربنا يعوضكم




اوك مينا انا هحاول ابدأ في حاجه عن الموضوع ده وربنا يدبر

بس عايز اعرف آخر ميعاد امتي لتسليم الترانيم عشان اعمل حسابي وانت اللي هنديلك الترانيم ؟ولا حد تاني؟


----------



## minabobos (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: انا مسواش من غيرك حاجه اناروحي لحضنك محتاجه*



abanoup makram قال:


> اوك مينا انا هحاول ابدأ في حاجه عن الموضوع ده وربنا يدبر
> 
> بس عايز اعرف آخر ميعاد امتي لتسليم الترانيم عشان اعمل حسابي وانت اللي هنديلك الترانيم ؟ولا حد تاني؟



شكرا ليك يا ابانوب ع تعبك
ربنا يبارك ف خدمتك
اللى تحبة لو انت من القاهرة وحبب انك تيجى عندنا
الكنيسة وناخد بركة ان نشوفك يبقه كويس
او حبيت انى انا اوصل الترانيم للقائد الكورال بتعنا
برضو يبقه اللى انت تختاروا
وميرسى ليك مرة تانى
وربنا يباركك


----------



## minabobos (30 مارس 2009)

*مساء الخير ع اجمل اخوات
يارب تكونوا بخير 
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين
محتاج اخد رايكم ف فيديو انا عامله للشعار مهرجان 2009
كونوا كاملين
دى الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/95692353/8bf5e4b8/___online.html

ومستنى اعرف منكم اية الحاجات اللى مش عجبتكم فيا
وبكل صراح رايكم يهمنى*


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتير يا جماعه لكل قلم و لكل عضو كتب لينا كلمة تشجيع و محبة 

و ميرسى ابانوب انك متواجد باستمرار و متابع بجد ربنااااااااااااااااا يعوضك و يارب دايما متواجد معانا 
لانناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كلنا هنا اسره واحده
كلنا هنا لهدف واحد
الكل بفكره واحده
اننا بقلب واحد

 سامحونى على عدم تواجدى الفترة اللى فاتت
صلوا عنى ​*


----------



## oesi no (31 مارس 2009)

*ربنا معاكى يا انوش 
كلنا عندنا مشغوليات 
لكن فى  حاله انقضاء المشغوليات اكيد بنحب  بنبقا موجودين 
*​


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2009)

*ميزوا  انت كان سؤال  

ازاى المرنم يدرب
صوتة علشان يبقى قوى وعالى؟؟؟؟؟؟

و ابانوب كان جواب على السؤال و انا هاكمل الاجابه و اصحح بعض المعلومات 
اولا : موضوع ان الينسون مشروب مفيد للصوت ديه معلومه خطاء جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لان الينسون بيعمل ارتخاء للاحبال الصوتيه و ده شئ سئ جداااااااا للصوت 
لكن اكتر مشروب مفيد للصوت ( التيليو  و الجنزبيل بالقرفه  ) و اى مشروبات سخنه غير الينسون طبعا و انت بتشربها لازم تكون مش سخنه اوى و لسه نازله من على النار لان السخونه العاليه اوى ديه بتعمل التهابات فى  حلق الفم   
ثانيا : و ده الاهم لكل صوت بشرى مساحه بمعنى 
ان الاصوات البشريه 6 طبقات 
عند النساء  ( سوبرانوا  -  متزو سوبرانوا  -  التو   )
عند الرجال   ( تينور  -  باريتون  -  باص )  
و فى العادى  ان المدى الصوتى لكل طبقة من 6 طبقات ( 2 اوكتاف ) 
و اصوات الرجال بتقع على بعد اوكتاف اسفل اصوات النساء 

يعنى كل واحد فينا صوته ليه مساحه معينه 
و لو انت مساحة صوتك كويسه بس محتاج شوية تدريبات هاتكون احسن

حاول تسمع ترانيم كتير العالى و الباص و تدرب نفسك انك تقدر تقول اى نوع من الغناء فى الترانيم و لكن بدون ارهاق لصوتك 
تانى حاجه لو انت فى كورال اطلبوا من قائد الكورال ان يعمل لكم تدريبات صوت صاعد و هابط 
لان تدريبات الصوت لازم تكون بالاورج علشان تسمع و تميز الطبقه و تقول معاه
لكن فى البيت من غير اورج تقدر تسمع كل انواع الموسيقى و تقول معاها و تمرن نفسك على الاداء القوى الافضل 
و لو عندك مشكلة فى النفس فيه تدريبات على تطويل النفس و كيف اخذ النفس اثناء الاداء او الغنى
و طبعا فيه بعض الاشياء بتكون ضارة للصوت و الحنجرة زى
شرب السجاير و السهر بالليل لوقت متاخر و الاستيقاظ فى منتصف النهار و كلامنا بالصوت العالى و الزعيق طول النهار كل ديه اشياء بتكون ضارة بالصوت و ترهقه جدااااااااااااااااااا 
اتمنى انى اكون قدرت اوصل و لو معلومه بسيطه 
و ربنا ينمى كل موهبه 
و فى انتظار اى استفسارات     ​*


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2009)

*rimocello​** 
ميرسى كتير على الكتاب واضح فعلا انه مفيد 
و ياريت تكون عضوا معانا فى خدمة الكورال و التسبيح هنا 
و ناخد بركه 
و نستفيد من خبرة حضرتك 
ربناااااااااااااا معاك و يبارك كل موهبه لمجد اسمه ​*


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2009)

minabobos*
انا شوفت الكليب بتاع الشعار 
 هو كويس بس بصراحه الفيديو اللى فيه مش بيعبر اوى عن كلمات الشعار  
يعنى مثلا و انا من مية و تراب بلدى  حاول تجيب مناظر لمصر للنيل للارض يعنى مناظر و فيديو يعبر شويه عن الكلام 
حاول تدور على فيدوهات او افلام فيها مناظر تنفع و ظبط الفيديو و انا هارفع لك موسيقى التوزيع بتاع الشعار 
ربناااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااك 
و يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه  ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

فكرة رائعة يا انجي
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2009)

*شكرا بيشوى على مرورك و تشجعيك 
و صلواتكم معانا ​*


----------



## minabobos (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا انجى ع تعبك الجميل
وبجد افتقدنا وجود معنا ف المنتدى
ومنتظرين منك الخبرات المستمرة 
وعاملك القادم
وهحاول اظبط الفيديو وميرسى ع ملاحظاتك المفيدة
تكونى بركة


----------



## PoNA ELLY (31 مارس 2009)

*دايما شوكي بيجرح فيك.قلبي بيقسي تملي عليك.لكن انت ماددلي ايديك .مستنيني ارجع ليك*



minabobos قال:


> شكرا ليك يا ابانوب ع تعبك
> ربنا يبارك ف خدمتك
> اللى تحبة لو انت من القاهرة وحبب انك تيجى عندنا
> الكنيسة وناخد بركة ان نشوفك يبقه كويس
> ...





مينا للاسف انا مش من القاهره انا من الصعيد ك الشهيد العظيم ابوفام طما


علي العموم لما هاخلص حاجه هابعتهالك 


وربنا يدبر


----------



## reka_2m (31 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمه على احلى ناس
انا بحب التسبيح جدا جدا . وبخدم فالكورال واحب انى اخدم فى اى كورال تسبيح
ودى حاجه بصوتى اتمنى اسمع رايكم فيها
ذكصولوجيه الملاك ميخائيل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/79998818/38df3d22/_0001.html
هو الفيديو قديم شويه
بس اتمنى اسمع ارائكم واستفيد منها لان فكرتكم رائعه
الرب يسوع يبارككم


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2009)

*reka_2m  ​** انا حملت الفيديو بجد صوتك سكر ربنا يحميكى و يحافظ عليكى و ينمى موهبتك 
بس على ما اعتقد انك لو حاولتى تدربى صوتك على العرب و الحليات فى الاداء هاتحسى انه افضل و احسن
لان التعريب و التجويد و الحليات بتدى طعم للصوت و بتمنحه جمال اكتر
 ربناااااااااااااااااااااااا معاكى و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 

 ملحوظه :  ياريت تغيرى النوع من ذكر لانثى فى بياناتك الشخصية لانك واضح انك لما سجلتى اسمك سجلتى النوع ذكر مش انثى 

*​


----------



## anosh (1 أبريل 2009)

*يا جماعه اى حد محتاج توزيع اى ترنيمة و عنده جزء من التوزيع بتاعها نازل فى الشريط يبعت لى الترنيمة و الجزء اللى نازل من توزعها و انا هاعمل التوزيع بتاعها كامل ​*


----------



## wekazeka (1 أبريل 2009)

نحن كورال ملاك الذبيحة بكنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم والشهيد أبانوب بجبل المقطم (منشأة ناصر) 
ندعوكم للانضمام إلينا إلي خدمة التسبيح والترتيل والتي هي لغة الملائكة والسمائيين.
فإن كانت لديكم الموهبة في العزف علي أي آلة موسيقة
أو لديكم موهبة التوزيع الموسيقى
أو لديكم موهبة الترنيم
فأهلاً بكم خداماً للرب في خدمة الكورال.

للاتصال بنا waheedzaky@gmail.com

من إصدارات الكورال
الشريط الأول - أنا ويهوذا
الشريط الثاني - النداء الأخير
الشريط الثالث - إحساس أم
الشريط الرابع - أمي .. سبتيني ليه؟!


----------



## anosh (1 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا معاكم و يقوى خدمتكم و يكمل هذا العمل لمجد اسمه القدوس ​*


----------



## minabobos (5 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا انجى كتير ع تعبك
وكنت محتاج كلمات ترانيم لكورال اعدادى بكنيستى
وده علشان مهرجان الكرازة 2009  والكلمات تكون حول
محاور كونوا كاملين ع شعار المهرجان 
ياريت اللى يقدر يساعد يبقه ربنا يعوضه


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*سامحنى يا مينا انا الايام ديه مش فاضيه خاااااااااااااالص اكتب 
لكن ممكن ابانوب مكرم يكتب لك و انا هالحن لك الكلمات على طول 
كده هانكسب وقت و ننجز 
يعنى ابانوب يكتب و انا اللحن و انت تاخدها فى السريع تجهز التوزيع بتاعها و تعمل الفيديو و تحفظ الكورال  على طول و انت مجهز كل حاجه لان الولاد على مايخلصوا الامتحانات و يعملوا بروفات هايلاقوا نفسهم خلاص داخلين يعرضوا المهرجان 
على العموم ماتقلقش ان شا الله ابانوب هايقوم معاك بالواجب و انا كده كده كل يومين عندكم فى الكنيسة 
و بجد بسم الصليب صوت كورال اعدادى  بتاعك زى العسل

ربناااااااااااااا يبارك حياتك و يبارك خدمتك 
و الى الامام دائما 

و يارب يكون ليكم نصيب فى مركز السنه دى فى المهرجان 
صلى من  اجلى ​*


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*ابانوب مكرم 

رجاااااااااااااااااااااء محبة لو تقدر تساعد مينا و تكتب له ترنيمه للمهرجان تناسب سن اعداى 
ياريت تكتب له و تبعت لى الكلمات فى رساله و انا هالحنها 

ربنااااااااااااا معااااااااااااك و يعوضك خير و يبارك كل موهبه لمجد اسم يسوع​*


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

بعد اذنك يا انوش انا كنت محتاج ترانيم تناسب سن ثنوى عشان المهرجان ويريت لو تكون بتدور حولين كونوا كاملين بس بطريقة تناسب سنهم


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*اوكى مينا ربناااااااااااااااا يدبر ان شاء الله
 و ابانوب مكرم يكتب لك و انا هالحن 
و لو محتاااااااااااااااااااج اى خدمه للكورال عندك 
اطلب هاتلاقينا نقول امين 


على فكرة لو فيه اى حد عندك بيكتب ترانيم خليه يكتب و ابعت لى الكلمات حتى لو مش مظبوطه انا هاعدلها و الحنها لك على طول على الاقل نكسب وقت لان كمان ابانوب عنده طلبات كتيييييييييييييييييير 

ربنااااااااااااااا معاك و يبارك خدمتك 
صلى من اجلى كتييييييييييييير​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 أبريل 2009)

اوك يا جماعه انا عنيا ليكم ومش ممكن اتأخر عنكم ابداااااااا

اولا مينا بنعمة المسيح انا شغال في ترنيمتين لموضوع انا مسيحي هاخلصهم وابعتهملك واحتمال يكونوا متلحنين بس لو ممكن تحدد الاستايل اللي عايزينه يكون افضل لو امكن يعني

بصراحه موضوع المهرجان افكاره ضيقه -بالنسبه لي- فاهبعتلك ترنيمه علي الموضوع لو عجبتك خدها واديها لانجي تلحنها ولو ما عجبتكش وحبيت اكتبلك حاجه كموضوع عام انا مش هاتأخر عنك.

بس ياجماعه سامحوني لو اتأخرت علي حد في الترانيم لاني بجد مطلوب مني كم رهيب مش هاتصدقوني لو قلتلكم عليه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 أبريل 2009)

*الروح بتصرخ آه الآهات علي اللي حس انه اتظلم.لكن الحقيقه ف شره بات بات ف الخطيه وف الالم*



medo_2010200 قال:


> بعد اذنك يا انوش انا كنت محتاج ترانيم تناسب سن ثنوى عشان المهرجان ويريت لو تكون بتدور حولين كونوا كاملين بس بطريقة تناسب سنهم




ميدو انا هاحاول ابدأ في طلبك وعلشان اكون صادق معاك انا مشغول خالص اليومين دول فلو ربنا اراد اني اكتبلك حاجه في خلال اسبوع هارد عليك آه او لأ


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

متشكر جدا وربنا يبارك خدمتك 
وممكن تتكلم فى موضوع
 الكمال عن طريق الوصايا العشرة 
هى فكرة فى دماغى فا شوف لو ممكن تنفعك 
وانا مستنى الترنيمتين


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

وعلى فكرة انا هو ميدو 
انا اسمى مينا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه علشان ما يحصلش سوء تفاهم

الترنيمتين اللي بعنوان انا مسيحي هيكونوا لmenabobos

لكن لسه هابدألك يا ميدو وارد عليك عشان شكلك فهمتني غلط


----------



## oesi no (5 أبريل 2009)

*اخويا مينا ممنوع وضع ايميلات 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

*صباح الخير  
 انا وصلت بعد طول صبر  كتير  انا عاوز تمجيد القديسة مريم المصرية صوتى   مسموع  و انا الكلمات معايا  يعنى انشالة يتعمل التمجيد  وينزل علىالمنتدى  انالى اكتر من 3 اشهر  مش عارف اوصل  لتمجيد  انا  *


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

تمجيد  القديسة مريم المصرية


أبدأ يا اخوانى                  **                      احرك  لسانى
وامدح  بتفانى                 **                    مريم المصرية

هذة النقية                         **                      مولودة فى الاسكندرية
من عائلة مسيحية                    **               مريم المصرية	

لما بلغت بسلام                     **                  اثنى عشر عام	
خدعها  العدو  الملام                **              مريم المصرية	

فأصطاد بها  الشيطان               **               نفوس كثيرة ياخوان	
صارت فى مجون                    **              مريم المصرية	

ومكثت بارتجال                **                  على هذا الحال	
سبعة عشر عام                  **               مريم  المصرية	

الى او ادركتها                **                   محبة خا لقها	
فرات  يوم بعينها             **                  مريم  المصرية	

قوما كانوا ذاهبين            **                    للقدس مسافرين
ذهبت معم بيقين                **                  مريم المصرية

اذا لم يكن معها                **               اجرة سفرها
قد اسلمت ذاتها              **               مريم المصرية	

لمن فى السفينة               **              بنفس لعينة 
ووصلت للميناء              **           مريم المصرية	

لما ارادت دخول             **            الكنيسة بقبول	
شعرت بيد   المهول        **             مريم المصرية	



تجذبها للوراء               **             فشعرت يااحباء
ان هذا لافعالها جزاء          **         مريم  المصرية


لعدم طهارتها                  **           وشدة نجاستها
رفعت  عينها لخالقها        **           مريم المصرية	

وهى منكسرة القلب           **          وبكت بكاء بحب	
متشفعة بام الرب                 **       مريم المصرية	

سألتها بدموع                     **        شفاعة عند يسوع	
صوتها لدية مسموع            **        مريم  المصرية	

تشجعت البتول                  **         واراد ت  الدخول
فوجدت  القبول             **             مريم  المصرية	

دخلت ياحاضرين             **         سجدت مع الساجد ين	
وصلت بيقين                  **         مريم المصرية

طالبة من الله                   **           ان يرشدها لرضاة	
يرفع غضبة عنها                **        مريم  المصرية

ووقفت بمعونة                  **           امام ايقونة
العذراء الحنونة                 **         مريم المصرية	

وطلبت بحرارة                **           ترشدها بمهارة	
لحياة البرارة                  **          مريم المصرية	

حيث خلاص نفسها          **         فسمعت من يقول لها
فى الاردن تجدينه               **     مريم المصرية

فنهضت لساعتها            **          وفى الطريق قابلها
انسانا  اعطى لها           **           مريم المصرية	

ثلاثة دراهم  فضة               **                ابتاعت بها الحرة
ثلاثة  ارغفة طازجة                **            مريم المصرية

نهر الاردن عبرت                  **            وبالبرية مكثت	
سبعة واربعين عام بقت           **            مريم المصرية	

الانبا زوسيما  قابلت                 **          ومن يدة اتناولت
وبعد ذلك رقدت                     **            مريم المصرية	

راى الاب جوارها                  **            اسدا جاء يحرسها
ومكتوب فوق راسها                 **            مريم  المصرية

يازوسيما ابينا                        **              ادفن المسكينة
مريم الامينة                          **               مريم  المصرية	

صلى  عليها  لربة                   **              قام ودفنها بيدة	
وعاد الى ديرة                          **            مريم المصرية	

صلواتها تكون معنا                   **             طلباتها ترفعنا	
للرب فيقبلنا                            **              مريم المصرية	

وتكون لنا حارس                    **               من كل الدسائس	
وللملكوت نرث                            **          مريم المصرية	

ياحبية  الالة                            **              تقولك  اكسياس	
اكسياس اكسياس                      **              مريم  المصرية
تفسير اسمك  فى افواة كل المؤمين   الكل يقولون يا الة  القديسة مريم اعنا               اجمعين
اكسيا اكسيا  اكسيا تى   أجيا ماريا – تى ريم  إن كيمى- تى ريف
مووشت
مستحقة مستحقة مستحقة القديسة مريم المصرية  السائحة


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

*  وشكرا ليكم  
 اخوكم  الخاطى دائما
يوليوس*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

*   للامانة  الكلمات منقولة من منتدى رب المجد*


----------



## ميزوا (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى جدا ياانجى على تعبك 
وطبعا ان استفدت كتير  من الكلام اللى قولتية دة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يوليوس علي المشاركه الجميله

ومستنين نشوفك دايما معانا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 أبريل 2009)

menabobos بنعمة المسيح بعتلك ترنيمتين عن موضوع المهرجان 
الاولي بعنوان كونوا كاملين من كلماتي والحان /انجي اسحق
والتانيه بعنوان واهب الكمال مش ملحنه
اتمني انهم يعجبوك ومستني ردك
بس اتمني لو ماعجبوكش عادي وتقولي من غير احراج احنا كلنا بنتعلم من بعض وبنستفيد من بعض وهاكون سعيد كمان برأيك

وجار الشغل في الترانيم الباقيه

صلوا عني


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 أبريل 2009)

*ننتهر باسمك كل ارواح.ارواح الشر وكل جراح.نعلن حمايتن يا يسوع فيك.روحك يبهجنا بالافراح*

menabobos بنعمة المسيح بعتلك ترنيمتين عن موضوع المهرجان 
الاولي بعنوان كونوا كاملين من كلماتي والحان /انجي اسحق
والتانيه بعنوان واهب الكمال مش ملحنه
اتمني انهم يعجبوك ومستني ردك
بس اتمني لو ماعجبوكش عادي وتقولي من غير احراج احنا كلنا بنتعلم من بعض وبنستفيد من بعض وهاكون سعيد كمان برأيك

وجار الشغل في الترانيم الباقيه

صلوا عني


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 أبريل 2009)

الي كل الاعضاء والمشاركين معنا
يا جماعه لو اي حد خد كلمات مني وما عجبتهوش ياريت يقولي والموضوع عادي خالص من غير احراج
نديها لاي حد تاني 
لان للاسف في حد قبل كده خد كلمات ويظهر  ما طلعتش زي ما هو عايز ف ما قاليش والترانيم معرفش عنها حاجه
ف ياريت احنا كلنا اخوات واسره واحده وبنستفاد من بعض انا هاكون سعيد جداا لما حد يقولي الترنيمه دي مش حلوه ويفيدني برأيه.


----------



## anosh (6 أبريل 2009)

*ابانوب انت ممكن تكتب ترنيمة جديده للمهرجان لكل فرد او لكل واحد 
لان المهرجان بيكون ترنيمة تراث و لحن و شعار المهرجان و ترنيمتين تانى مش لازم يكون كل  الترانيم جديده 
و علشان ترضى الكل اكتب ترنيمة لكل واحد علشان ماتظلمش حد و لو كان عندك وقت او افكار تانى ابقى ادى اى حد تانى براحتك لان فعلا دايما افكار ترانيم المهرجان بتكون محدوده لانها فكره و موضوع و هدف واحد
و الا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

*   اولا شكرا ابانوب علىالرد  
 انا لى طلب  التمجيد القديسة مريم يتعمل صوتى يعنى بصوت  الكورال او شماس  من المنتدى وينزل علىالمنتدى يالصوت ياجماعة لى  اكتر من شهور عامل اطلب دة كانى بطلب مستحيل ياجماعة حد يرد ويعمل التمجيد القديسة مريم المصرية السائحة  
 انتم طلبتو منى الكلمات التمجيد   اية ناقص  علشان يتعمل بالصوت وينزل علىالمنتدى  اى كورال   حتىلو كان كورال اطفال يعمل التمجيد وينزلة على المنتدى يالصوت 
 رجاء محبة  الاهتمام بالموضوع   
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
يوليوس*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

*  انا لسانى تعب من كتر الطلب   التمجيد يتعمل بصوت اى مسموع   والكلمات امامكم  لو سمحتو ا 
 انا عارف ان المنتدى كبير  ويقد على  التمجيد صدقونى سهلة جد جدجدا   *


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2009)

*اخى يوليوس 
كتبت مشاركات كتيييييير اوى علشان يتعمل التمجيد 
واخونا رد وقالك انه هيعمله 
ايه مشكلتك دلوقتى 
هل انت عاوز التمجيد يتعمل حالا 
اصبر شويه اكيد الناس عندها مشغوليات ياما 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

اخى  الغالى والمحترم 
 اولا مش حد رد قال انة هيعمل التمجيد  
ثانيا عيد نياحة القديسة بعد كام يوم 
 ثالثا لو كان حد رد وقال انة هيعمل التمجيد صدقنى كنت ما كتبت تانى   
  اتمنى وانا عارف انا دمى تقيل ورخم  معلش استحمل اخوك  
وانا اسف كمان ليك واعضاء المنتدى 
 يمكن علشان حبى لقديسة  بس
 وانا اسف ليك والمنتدى 
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
 يوليوس


----------



## anosh (6 أبريل 2009)

*اخى يوليوس اوعدك باذن المسيح انى احاول اسجله 
بصوتى و ارفعهولك بس قولى فين كلمات التمجيد
لكن صدقنى صعب انك تطلب من كورال كامل انه يحفظ و يسجل تمجيد علشان فرد عايزه
 خدمة الكورال فى اى كنيسة مش بتلبى طلبات الافراد على النت 
لكن اللى اقدر اقوله لك انى اسجله لك بصوتى و ارفعهولك فى اقرب وقت 
بس فين الكلمات بتاعت التمجيد ​*


----------



## anosh (6 أبريل 2009)

*اخى يوليوس انا وجدت كلمات التمجيد 
و فى اقرب وقت هاسجله و ارفعهولك 
لكن سامحنى انا لم اسمعه قبل ذلك 
لذا ساسجله بطريقة اى تمجيد اخر ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

مش مشكلة كفاية تعبك معايا وانا اسف على الاصرارعلى طلب التمجيد  
 انا عارف انة الموضوع صعب لان مفيش لقديسة تمجيد صوتى يعنى صوت حضرتك 
هيكون اول صوت وانشالة يكون دائما فىالاول  اخى حقيقى  انامش عارف اقولك 
 شكرا مش كفاية عليك 
 وربنا معاك  
اخوك الخاطى  
يوليوس


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 أبريل 2009)

*من ذا الذي يقول للشئ كن فيكن والرب لم يأمر*



anosh قال:


> *ابانوب انت ممكن تكتب ترنيمة جديده للمهرجان لكل فرد او لكل واحد
> لان المهرجان بيكون ترنيمة تراث و لحن و شعار المهرجان و ترنيمتين تانى مش لازم يكون كل  الترانيم جديده
> و علشان ترضى الكل اكتب ترنيمة لكل واحد علشان ماتظلمش حد و لو كان عندك وقت او افكار تانى ابقى ادى اى حد تانى براحتك لان فعلا دايما افكار ترانيم المهرجان بتكون محدوده لانها فكره و موضوع و هدف واحد
> و الا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​




كلام مظبوط......كلام تمام
بس انا ما اقصدش اني ادي لكل واحد ترنيمتين انا بعت لمينا ترنيمتين علشان يختار منهم واحده منهم  يعني يختار الافضل وده لمصلحة الخدمه لكن ما اقصدش طبعا ادي لكل واحد ترنيمتين وهو محتاج للعرض واحده بس .

ميرسي ليكي 

وفي انتظار ردك يا مينا


----------



## anosh (8 أبريل 2009)

*ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااك يا ابانوب 

و اخى يوليوس التمجيد خلص و جارى رفعه*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (8 أبريل 2009)

اخى ابنوب انا فى انتظار الترنيمة اللى بتكملهالى ويريت يكون فى اقرب وقت وربنا يبارك تعبك ةخدمتكم ةيريت يا انجى لو تتعبى مع الخدمه شوية وتلحنيها بعد ما ابنوب يكملها 
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## medo_2010200 (8 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة يا انجى هى متلحنة بس يريت لو تلحينها انتى 
وشكرا ليكوا


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 أبريل 2009)

*     شكرا ليك يااخى الغالى
 اهو دة الكلام الحلو اللى مسكر  فينك من زمان يااخى  على العموم انا منتظر صوتك الجميل فىالتمجيد 
 وصلوات الفديسة تكون معك ومعنا جميعا وتعطيك بركة 
 وانا عارف كنت رخم معاكم  لكن صدقنى وانا اسف جدا 
 ومنتظر منكم الينك  او الرابط  للتحميل  
 ودائما يارب المنتدى فى تقد م دائما 
   اخوكم الخاطى الى الابد 
 يوليوس*


----------



## anosh (8 أبريل 2009)

*مينا مادام الترنيمة متلحنه انت عايز تلحنها تانى ليه هل اللحن مش كويس و الا مش عجبك 
على العموم لما ابانوب يخلصها هالحنها مافيش مشكله
 بس ياريت ابقى اسمع لحنها اللى جايه بيه و اعرف مين اللى ملحن اشوف بس جوها ايه
ربنااااااااااا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك *​


----------



## anosh (8 أبريل 2009)

*اخى يوليوس 
ده التمجيد بصوتى المتواضع (  انجى اسحق )
سامحنى على التسجيل لانه مش بجودة عاليه
يعنى انا حاولت و عملت موسيقه و سجلت عليها بس تصور لما تسجل 30 بيت فى التمجيد وراء بعض 
تخيل انت يبقى نفسك عامل ازاى بعد اداء 30 بيت 
يعنى ممكن تلاقى الصوت شويه عالى و شويه واطى انا كمان لانى عمرى ماسمعته صوت فيه كلمات ماعرفتش اقولها صح 
صدقنى ده اللى قدرت اعمله دلوقتى و باذن ربنا احاول اسجله تانى احسن من كده
و انا متشكرة جدااااااااااااا انك اديتنى الفرصه ديه انى اخد بركة القديسة مريم  المصريه
بركتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تكون معانا 

ده اللينك 
و فى انتظار سماع الاراء و ياريت اعرف الاخطاء اللغويه اللى وقعت فيها و الكلمات الغلط فى نطقها *​http://www.2shared.com/file/5285024/6edace3/_____.html


----------



## anosh (8 أبريل 2009)

*اللينك تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى للتمجيد​*

http://www.2shared.com/file/5285024/6edace3/_____.html


----------



## anosh (8 أبريل 2009)

http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/5285024/340a551a/_____.mp3.html

*لينك تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى*​


----------



## Aksios (9 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اخى يوليوس *​
> 
> *ده التمجيد بصوتى المتواضع ( انجى اسحق )*
> *سامحنى على التسجيل لانه مش بجودة عاليه*
> ...


راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا انجى
انا طلبه منى الاخ يوليوس فى قسم طلبات الالحان و التسبحة الكنسيه
و كنت هعملهوله و حاولت اسجله لكن صوتى وووووووحش ووووووووحش :11azy:
لكن بجد انا انبهرت باللى عملتيه فى التمجيد ده رائع جدااا جداااا 
انتِ الفروض على فكرة تعملى لنا شريط باسم المنتدى و يكون تحت اسم المرنمة انجى 
اسحق 

هى دى اول مره تعملى حاجه و تنزليها على النت؟​ 
انا ليا تعليق بسيط فقط على التمجيد
هو ختام التمجيد (اكسيا اكسيا ....)
الختام المفروض بيبدأ بالقديسة مريم العذراء و بعدها الجزء الخاص بقديس التمجيد
لكن الختام عن مريم العذراء و القديس ابو سفين ​ 
على العموم لو اخونا يوليوس محتاج الختام ضرورى انا ممكن ابقه اعمله​ 
بس بجد بجد شغل جبار يا اخت anosh
ربنا يبارك عملك​ 
:big29::big29::big29:​


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2009)

*اخى اكسيوس 
اختنا انجى بتحضر شريطها الاول فعليا 
ربنا يبارك فى صوتها
*​


----------



## Aksios (9 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اخى اكسيوس *
> 
> *اختنا انجى بتحضر شريطها الاول فعليا *
> *ربنا يبارك فى صوتها*​


 
*ربنا معاها و ينمي موهبته**ا*
*و فى انتظار الشريط*​


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2009)

> *ربنا معاها و ينمي موهبته**ا*
> *و فى انتظار الشريط*​


*عليك وعلى المكتبات المسيحيه بس هى تخلصه 
انت عاوزها تاكلنا 
الشريط لو نزل المنتدى هتضربنا 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 أبريل 2009)

* صباح الخير جميعا  عليكم يااجمل منتدى 
 الرب يكون معاكى دائما
 احيانا  لا ااستطيع ان اتكلم ولكن استطيع ان اكتب لان الكتابة لسان العقل والقلب

   التمجيد بصوتك حضرتك اكثر من روعة  الرب يحميكى وبركة صلوات القديسة تكون معاكى  دائما اختى 
 اما بالنسبة لملاحظة  الاخ اكسيوس      الغلطة كانت من عندى انا لان لم اوضح دة فى كلمات التمجيد  
 وبعدين التمجيد 30 بيت تقيل وكبير   الاخت  انجى   عملت مجهود فوق الجبار  يعنى مجهود فوق  الممتاز   شكرا والف شكر  ليكى اختى انجى 
 صدقنى مش لاقى كلام يعبر عن مجهودك الجبار دة    
صوتك حضرتك اول صوت لتمجيد القديسة فى جميع المنتديات كلها  الرب يعوض تعبك  دائما 
 وانا منتظر الشريط الاول ليكى 
 ربنا يحمى صوتك ويحميكى  ودائما من تقدم الى تقدم 
 لى ملاحظة بسيطة  
انتى صوتك اكثر من روعة لكن محتاجة تدريبات على النفس الطويل  شوية   
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
 يوليوس ​*


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2009)

*مش تدريب على النفس الطويل 
انت عاوز ام كلثوم تقول التمجيد 
لو انت بترنم هتلاقى صوتك راح بعد 5 بيوت 
دول 30 بيت 
عموما الف شكر ليكى اخى يوليوس على التمجيد الجميل اللى خلتنا نعرفه ده 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
*​


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*انا ليا تعليق بسيط فقط على التمجيد
هو ختام التمجيد (اكسيا اكسيا ....)
الختام المفروض بيبدأ بالقديسة مريم العذراء و بعدها الجزء الخاص بقديس التمجيد
لكن الختام عن مريم العذراء و القديس ابو سفين *​
*العضو اكسيوس ميرسى خالص لمرورك و تشجيعك  
بالنسبة للملاحظه اللى حضرتك قولت عليها 
احب اعرف اللى هايسمع التمجيد ان الجزء الاخير الختام انا واخداها من تمجيد ابو سيفين علشان كده هاتلاقى الختام لابوسيفين 
انا بس حبيت انى اختمه افضل فاخدت ختام تمجيد ابو سيفين علشان اللى يسمع تمجيد القديسة مريم يحس فى الاخر بباقى اللحن او التمجيد و ليس الا 
و انا عارفه كويس جداااااااااااااااااا انه ده مش ختام تمجيد القديسة مريم 
لكن سامحنى كان صعب عليا و على اى حد بعد اداء  30بيت وراء بعض انه يسجل باقى الختام فى الاخر *​


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*عليك وعلى المكتبات المسيحيه بس هى تخلصه 
انت عاوزها تاكلنا 
الشريط لو نزل المنتدى هتضربنا *​
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فعلا لو اى حد نزل اى حاجه من الشريط هاخلص عليه *​


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*انتى صوتك اكثر من روعة لكن محتاجة تدريبات على النفس الطويل شوية *​
*اخى يوليوس انا نفسى طويل فى اداء الترانيم و الحمد الله 
لكن اخى الفاضل انا كنت بقول 30 بيت وراء بعض و مافيش فاصل فى الموسيقى بين الابيات علشان اخد نفس واحد خلال الــــــــــ 30 بيت لدرجة انى تعبت و ممكن تلاقى فى اخر كام بيت كنت خلاص مش قادرة امشى مع الموسيقى لانى كنت محتاجه ان اخد نفس .

على العموم ارجو عدم الحكم على اى شخص او اى مرنم او مرنمه دون العلم بامور الموسيقى و الكورال و الاداء السليم و كيفية اخذ النفس اثناء الاداء  

على العموم شكرا ليك و ياريت تجرب بينك و بين نفسك تقول التمجيد 30 بيت دون اخذ اى نفس فى النص و شوف هاتكون عامل ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا كنت مستنيه اعرف غلطاتى فى نطق الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ربنا يباركك و ميرسى على انك سمحتلنا اننا ناخد بركة القديسة الجميلة مريم المصرية 
و صلى من اجل ضعفى *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 أبريل 2009)

*  اختى  الغالية 
 انتى فعلا صوتك اكتر من روعة  وانالما قولتك تدريب لان حسيت انك مش قادرة تكملىالتمجيد  اناعارف انة طويل جدا  وكمان كبير لكن كان ممكن انك تعملى 10 بيت وراحة ثم عشرة كمان وثم راحة ومش كلة على بعضة مرة واحدة لان حسيت انك تعبتى جدا فى نهاية التمجيد  وانا على ثقة لو احسن وافضل المرنيم مش يعمل احسن من كدة  
انالما بعمل التمجيد القديسةبحس ان روحى هتطلع منى
  انا اسف ان كنت دايقتك   صدقينى لا اقصد  شى 
 انامش متخصص فىالموسيقة او الالحان او حتىالكورال 
   وعندك حق  فى كلامك 
وتانى مرة  انا اسف ليكى اختى

 المهم الشريط ابتاعك اسمة اية   علشان نشترية ولا هينزل هنا فىالمنتدى ياانجى منتظر منك الرد 

 اخوكم الخاطى الىالابد 
 يوليوس ​*


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*مافيش حاجه و انا ماضيقتش خااااااااااااااااااالص من كلامك بالعكس انا برحب بكل نقد 
لان اكيد انا بستفيد من كل كلمه بسمعها من كل شخص 
و مافيش داعى للاسف اخى المبارك 
ربناااااااااااااااااااااا يبارك حياتك و صلى لى كتير علشان اخلص شريطى
 و على العموم اول ما اخلص تسجيل الشريط و ينزل ان شاء الله 
هاتعرفوا على طول 
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايا  *​


----------



## Aksios (9 أبريل 2009)

*



لكن سامحنى كان صعب عليا و على اى حد بعد اداء 30بيت وراء بعض انه يسجل باقى الختام فى الاخر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*طبعاً مقدر تعبك فى الموضوع*
*و انه صعب بجد تعملى ال 30 بيت ورا بعض*

*بس ليا سؤال هو انتِ عملتى التمجيد و بعد كده ركبتى عليه الموسيقى و لا الاتنين فى وقت واحد؟*

*انا متهايقلى ممكن فيما بعد تسجلى الترنيمة عادى خالص و تاخدى نفس بين مقطع و مقطع*
*و تقدرى تستخدمى برنامج Movie Maker لتقطيع الاجزاء اللى بين المقاطع (اللى واخده فيها نفس)*

*انا لما سجلت التمجيد كنت بقف بين كل كام بيت و بعد التعديل على الموفى ميكر خلتها ورا بعض*

*على العموم اهم حاجه ان التمجيد طلع بشكل كويس اللى كان غير متوقع انه يطلع بالشكل ده*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## anosh (10 أبريل 2009)

*اخى اكسيوس

انا بعمل توزيع اى ترنيمة من موسيقى الترنيمة نفسها 
يعنى اخذت جزء من تمجيد كان عندى لابو سيفين و عملت كوبى لــــــــــــ 30 بيت من الموسيقى 
طبعا مع مراعاة  عدم كسر الزمن و الرتم و بعد كده سجلت على الموسيقى على طول 
و التسجيل من غير موسيقى اسهل بكتير لانك بتقول براحتك و تقف براحتك مش ملزم بحاجه

و لان الموسيقى اللى انا عملتها مافيش بين الابيات فيها فاصل فطبعا تعبت و انا بقول الــــــــ 30 بيت طبيعى 

و على فكرة انا ليا كذا ترنيمة بصوتى على المنتدى فى قسم الترانيم هناااااااااااا متسجله من حفلة 2008 
على مسرح الانبا رويس  بالكاتدرائيه

ترنيمة ضنايا 
ترنيمة عايز منك هديه 
ترنيمة دنست قلبى 
ترنيمة عذرا معذرة اعذرنى

ميرسى على مرورك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك
و صلى لى كتيييييييييييييييييير 

*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أبريل 2009)

يا اخت انجى حقيقى التمجيد اكثر من روع اختى  حقيقى مش مجاملة  ومفيش احسن من كدة
  انابحب ترنيمة ضنايا  جداجدا وفعلا انا اول مرة اعرف انها بصوتك 
 ربنايحميكى 
  احنا عاوزين فى تقد م مستمر اختى واجمل واجمل 
 اخوكى الخاطى دائما الى الابد يوليوس


----------



## anosh (12 أبريل 2009)

*يوليوس44

ربنا يباركك و ميرسى على كلامك
لكن احب اوضح نقطه 
ان ترنيمة ضنايا الاصلية بتاعت فريق الكرازة و اللى قالت الترنيمة فى فريق الكرازة البوم مجروح مرنمه اسمها جيلان فاروق
لكن هاتلاقى فى قسم الترانيم ضنايا برضوا بس بصوت المرنمه انجى اسحق ( بصوتى )
و ديه كانت مسجله من حفلة فى الكاتدرائيه 2008 
لكن الترنيمة الاصلية مش بصوتى و مش بتاعتى 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 أبريل 2009)

*   صباح الخير  
انا  عاوز قداس بابا كيرليس السادس 
اناطلبة لكن مفيش رد وصل على دة مش عارف اطلب فين 
معلش ياانجى انااتقل عليكى شوية  
لو تعرفى اطلب فين او اوصل ابقىاكتبى لى 
 اخوكى الخاطى الى الابد 
يوليوس​*


----------



## minabobos (13 أبريل 2009)

عايز تدريبات لتطويل النفس اثناء الاداء بعد اذنك يا انجى


----------



## minabobos (13 أبريل 2009)

رد ل ابانوب مكرم ع الكلمات
احب الاول اشكرك كتر ع تعبك ومحبتك لينا
وان عطلت نفسك كتير علشان تكتب لينا الترانيم
اطلب من ربنا يسوع ان يعوضك تعبك
تعليق ع الكلمات 
الكلمات الترتنمتين جمال خالص وتحفه بجد
وبجد محتار اختار اية واحده فيهم لان بجد الاتنين فوق الجميل


----------



## minabobos (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد للاخت انجى اسحق
احب ف الاول اشكرك ع التمجد وتعب فيا واضح

ثانيا احب اشكرك ع الحن اللى حضرتك عاملته لكلمات الترنيمة اللى كتبها ابانوب
بس كان ليا استفسر صغير  هل اللحن ده ممكن يمشى معا توزيع موسقى من الترانيم التى توزيعاتها موجوده 

ولو ينفع ان حضرتك تبعت لينا توزيع موسيقى مناسب او تقوليلنا عليا

والرب يسوع ينمى موهبتك
ومنتظرين شريط الاول
وباذن اللى ابقه اسمعه بقه
ومنتظرين المفاحات بتعتك ف الشريط 
والاصوات الجميلة بتعتكم *


----------



## minabobos (13 أبريل 2009)

ابانوب هو ينفع ان اخد كلمات الترنميتن للكورال اعدادى علشان المهرجان
وذلك حيث ان الكلمات اكثر من رائعه ف الاتنين
ومنتظر ردك


----------



## anosh (13 أبريل 2009)

*طلب الاستاذ يوليوس  موجود
 قداس بصوت حبيبى و شفيعى البابا كيرلس السادس 
و جاااااااااااااااااااااااارى رفعه فى اقرب وقت 
بس انا كنت عايزه اوضح لحضرتك ان فيه قسم خاص لطلبات الترانيم فى قسم الترانيم *​


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2009)

*استاذ يوليوس 
شوف انت طلبته فى انهى موضوع قبل الموضوع ده 
هتلاقه فى المشاركة اللى بعدها علطول 
لينك الموضوع 
سلام ونعمة 

*​


----------



## anosh (13 أبريل 2009)

*مينا هاكتب لك تدريب لتطويل النفس فى اقرب وقت 

بس انا مش عارفه انت بتتكلم على لحن انى ترنيمة بتاعت ابانوب

و بعدين مافيش توزيع فى الدنيا بتاع ترنيمة يمشى على ترنيمة تانيه 
كل ترنيمة ليها زمنها و سلمها و تونها و لحنها 

على العموم بس فكرنى انى ترنيمة بتاعت ابانوب اللى لحنتها و انا احاول اتصرف فى التوزيع 

ربنااااااااااااااا معاك و يبارك فى حياتك و خدمتك *​


----------



## anosh (13 أبريل 2009)

*اوكى يا جورج 
انا كده مش هارفع القداس 
و ياريت استاذ يوليوس يتابع مشاركته فى طلبات الترانيم اكيد هايلاقى اخواتى رفعهوه 
و لو ماحدش لاقى قداس بصوت البابا كيرلس انا هارفعهولك*​


----------



## minabobos (13 أبريل 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P30Ecow3XGQ
محتاجين رايكم ف كليب رغم الخطية والترنيمة
لمشاهده الفيديو


----------



## minabobos (13 أبريل 2009)

هى ترنيمة كونورا كاملين
بتداء ب زى الاعمى
هو قال ان حضرتك اللى ملحنها
ومحتاج برنامج تسجيل صوت يكون كويس
اسجل بيه حاجات للكورال
وربنا يبارك ف خدمتك


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2009)

*جارى المشاهدة  اخى مينا 
اختى انجى 
ممكن ترفعيه عادى
انا كنت ناقله من منتدى تانى 
ممكن ترفعيه ويكون حاجة مخصوص لينا 
وممكن تشوفى الجودة بتاعت القداس الموجود فى الموضوع اللى حطيت لينكه 
لو عندك حاجة اوضح  ياريت ترفعيها 
ناخد بركة 
*​


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2009)

*فيه غلطة بسيطة فى الكتابه 
المرنمه بتقول بشوفه ابويا واشوفه اخويا 
والمكتوب بشوف اخويا واشوف ابويا 
بس بامانه ربنا ترنيمة روعه والمناظر  مؤثرة جدا 
ربنا يبارك تعبكم 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 أبريل 2009)

*   شكرا ليكى ا اختى انجى   اخى  الحبيب اكسيوس  قام برفع القداس 
 والف شكرا على الرد
 وكل عام وانتى والمنتدى بخير 

 اخوكى الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
يوليوس*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 أبريل 2009)

*أنا آسف ما عرفتش قيمتك.انا شقيت قلبي وخرجتك.وما شقيت وتعبت ندمت.وقلت اقبلني يارب أنا جايلك*



minabobos قال:


> ابانوب هو ينفع ان اخد كلمات الترنميتن للكورال اعدادى علشان المهرجان
> وذلك حيث ان الكلمات اكثر من رائعه ف الاتنين
> ومنتظر ردك




الأخ الحبيب مينا ميرسي علي ردك اللي بكل امانه ما استاهلوش
وعلي تشجيعك الكبير رغم تواضع الكلمات اللي مستواها علي أدها



طاب يا مينا انت اكيد داخل مستوي أول فمش هتحتاج غير ترنيمه واحده... معلش سامحني أفكار الموضوع ضيقه وانا هحتاج ترانيم تانيه لمهرجان الأيبارشيه فمعلش علشان نسيب فرصه لغيرنا انه ياخد ترانيم فحضرتك تختار الاحسن ولو كانت الترنيمه اللي مش ملحنه هي اللي هتختارها فأكيــــــــــــــد طبعا أختنا أنجي مش هأتتأخر عن التلحين ولو كانت مش فاضيه قولي وأنا ليا ملحنين اصدقائي كتيــــــــــــــر يتمنوا يخدموا.
بس انا واثق ان حتي لو كانت انوش مش فاضيه برضو مش هاتتأخر.
اتمني انك تفهم قصدي وتذكرني في صلواتك


+++ربنـ معاك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 أبريل 2009)

_كان في طلب طلبته في طلبات الترانيم بس ما حد جابهولي
كنت عايز اعرف مين مؤلف ترنيمة تمن الشرا وكمان اداء مين ياريت اللي يعرف يقولي 
وهي طبعا من غير شك الحان استاذي سامح عبيد​_


----------



## anosh (13 أبريل 2009)

*ابانوب ديه كل بيانات ترنيمة ثمن الشراء اللى اعرفها

ترنيمة ثمن الشراء
كلمات :  ايميل يوسف 
الحان : سامح عبيد 
توزيع : حاتم منير 
اداء فردى : كرستين منير و بيتر اسعد*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسي خالص خالص علي الاستجابه السريعه 


وكـ سنه وانت طيبه ــــــــــــــــــــــــل_​


----------



## anosh (13 أبريل 2009)

*مينا الكليب فعلا كويس 
بس المشكلة فى اداء هبه و نبيلة ان فيه حروف مش باينه فى النطق يعنى تحس ان الحروف سايحه شويه
و فيه حروف ماتسمعش هى ايه بس الواحد بيشوفها من الكلام
يعنى مثلا مكتوب اشوف ابويا اشوف اخويا ولما تسمعها ماتعرفش هى اشوف و الا اشوفه لان الحروف و نهاية الكلام مش واضحه اوى

بالنسبة لترنيمة كونوا كاملين انا هاحاول اتصرف فى توزيعها 
بس اهم حاجه  يا مينا لما تنزل باى ترانيم فى المهرجان جديده تكتب مين الكاتب و مين الملحن علشان الناس تعرف بتاعت مين 

بالنسبة لبرامج الصوت دور على النت على برنامج (Adobe Audition ) برنامج صوت كويس و فى نفس الوقت بسيط فى التعامل معاه 
و حمله و انا هاشرحلك البرنامج خطوة خطوة 
و لو ماعرفتش تحمله هاحاول ارفعهولك 
و هاكتب لك تدريبات للكورال بس معلش 
سامحنى اليومين دول لانى بجد مش فاضيه
ربنا معاك
و صلى من اجل ضعفى *​


----------



## بيشوى هانى (14 أبريل 2009)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس


انا اولا حب اشكر الجميع على المنتدى الرائع والاخلاص فى العمل والمحبة المنتشرة بين الاعضاء

ان ليا طلب مش عارف هيكون له قبول عندكم ولا لا
انا عندى كلمات ترانيمة محتاجه تتلحن وانا سمعت ان المنتدى ده نليان مواهب وابداعات كثيرة فى التلحين
فارجو من اراد المساعدة تلحين كلمات الترنيمة

الكلمات
مياه حياتى


يارب أعنى ولا تتركنى فى هذه الحياة
ما أنا سوا ورقة تجرفها المياه

فتمحى ما بها من ملامح وصفات
وتحولها إلى كثير من الفِتات

فإذا بالمياه تجرفنى كما تشاء
وتعلوا وتهبط بى فى الهواء

وأنا اسير فى تيارها
ذهاباً ومجيئاً بين أمواجها

فإذا رسيت على شاطئٍ أجد من المخاطر مئات
ومهما حاولت الهروب تلتفت إلى ألتفات

فلا تتركنى يارب وحيداً بين المياه
لا تتركنى أتعذب فى هذه الحياه


ارجو المساعدة


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2009)

*اهلا بيك بيشوى وسط اخواتك 
انا بالفعل اخدت كلماتك و هالحنها و فى اقرب وقت اخلصها فيه هابعتهالك بصوتى متلحنه

بس انا ليا تعليق بسيط كلمات الترنيمة ديه تنفع اكتر خواطر 
لان فى الترنيمة بيكون فيه فكرة و افكار مرتبه و علاج للمشكلة 
لكن انت هنا بتطرح مجرد خواطر و مشاعر و مخاوف من الحياة 

على العموم ياريت تقبل منى النقد للاستفادة 
استمر و ربناااااااااا معااااااااااااك و ينمى موهبتك و اهلا بيك مره تانية 
و نحن فى انتظار ابداعاتك الكتابية 
صلى من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أبريل 2009)

*انا عجبتني اووي فكره الموضوع با انوش*
*بحيكي عليه فعلا*
*انا درست كتير في الموسيقي*
*واتمني استفيد وافيد*

*لانه فعلا ماسكه كورال اعدادي *
*ومشتركه في كورال *
*الحاجه اللي بسال عليها*
*ازاي اطلع الصوت من البطن مش من الزور*
*لانه مع الوقت زوري بيتعب وبينجرح*​


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2009)

*اولا ميرسى على تشجعيك و مشاركتك
ثانيا انتى قولتى (  ان الحاجه اللي بسال عليها
ازاي اطلع الصوت من البطن مش من الزور
لانه مع الوقت زوري بيتعب وبينجرح ) 

بصراحه سامحينى انا اول مره اسمع سؤال زى ده 
لان السؤال المفروض يكون ازاى اخرج صوتى من الزور او الحنجرة مش من الانف 
لكن صوتك لازم هايخرج من الزور من الفم عادى يعنى هاتاخدى النفس و مع خروج الهواء من البطن بيخرج الصوت 
و طبيعى اننا بنتكلم من الفم الصوت هايخرج من الفم عادى 

معلش سامحينى ياريت لو انا مش فاهمه السؤال توضحيه اكتر

و ياريت لو انتى فعلا دارسه موسيقى ممكن نستفيد معاكى من دراستك و تنزلى موضوع كل فترة يفيد الكل 

على العموم اهلا بيكى وسطينا و يارب تكونى عضوه مستمره معانا و ناخد بركه 

و كل سنه و انتى طيبه يا سكر*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أبريل 2009)

*اولا حبيبتي بشكرك علي استجابتك السريعه*
*وردك الجميل *
*بس فعلا انوش دا مش كلامي *
*دا كلام استاذه كبار دارسين هارموني بجد*
*وهو انه ازاي الواحد يعرض صوته ويخرج صوت هواء فيه بيز من البطن  **بدون ما يجرح زوره او يحمل عليه بعيدا عن موضوع الانف خالص لاني مش دا المقصود من كلامي*
*ودا كان سؤالي*​ 
*واكيد حبيبتي هكون متابعه معاكوا دايما*
*ووعد مني هنزل من المحاضرات اللي دراستها*
*حتي لو قدرت بيها اقدم افاده بسيطه*
*كل سنه وانتي طيبه*​


----------



## بيشوى هانى (15 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اهلا بيك بيشوى وسط اخواتك
> انا بالفعل اخدت كلماتك و هالحنها و فى اقرب وقت اخلصها فيه هابعتهالك بصوتى متلحنه
> 
> بس انا ليا تعليق بسيط كلمات الترنيمة ديه تنفع اكتر خواطر
> ...



انا اولا بشكرك جدا جدا على مساعدتك وشكر تانى علشان النصيحة الرائع
لان انا فعلا مكنش واخد بالى من الموضوع ده


----------



## reka_2m (15 أبريل 2009)

> ملحوظه : ياريت تغيرى النوع من ذكر لانثى فى بياناتك الشخصية لانك واضح انك لما سجلتى اسمك سجلتى النوع ذكر مش انثى


هههههههههههههه
انا بجد مش عارفه اغيرها 
بس اختك ب 100 راجل
مرسيه اوى على النصايح
الفيديو دا انا كنت صغنونه خالص وخايفه جدا
بس شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2009)

*بصى ادخلى على لوحة التحكم من فوق على جنب بعد كده اختارى تعديل البيانات 
هاتلاقى فى اخر الصفحه نوع الجنس علمى على الانثى بس سهله جربى كده و شوفى *​


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2009)

*mero_engel  *​*ده انا المفروض بقى انى اسالك السؤال ده لانك انتى اللى دارسه 
انا بصراحه درست موسيقى بس درسات حره يعنى كورسات نوته و كده و بلعب عود و اورج علشان بحلن لكن حاولت اذاكر هارمونى لكن بصراحه ماكملتش 
لكن سؤالك بصراحه انا ممكن اخرج الصوت ده من نفسى لكن علشان اقولك تخرجيه انتى ازاى مش عارفه ؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2009)

*بيشوى لو انت موهوب فعلا و كاتب ترانيم كتير ارفع اى حاجه منها نقيمها و نشوف ايه عيوبك فى الكتابه و تحاول تصلحها شويه شويه هاتلاقى نفسك بتكتب احسن و احسن 
و تفيد و تستفيد لان فيه ناس محتاجه كلمات ترانيم كتير و بالذات علشان شغل الحفلات و المهرجانات بتاعت الكرازة فى الصيف و الكل بيحضر من دلوقتى 
و معانا هنا اخونا ابانوب مكرم كاتب جيد للترانيم ياريت انت كمان تساعدنا فى تلبية طلبات الناس علشان مهرجان الكرازة 
و ربنا ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر لمجد ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح *​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *mero_engel *​*ده انا المفروض بقى انى اسالك السؤال ده لانك انتى اللى دارسه *​
> *انا بصراحه درست موسيقى بس درسات حره يعنى كورسات نوته و كده و بلعب عود و اورج علشان بحلن لكن حاولت اذاكر هارمونى لكن بصراحه ماكملتش *
> *لكن سؤالك بصراحه انا ممكن اخرج الصوت ده من نفسى لكن علشان اقولك تخرجيه انتى ازاى مش عارفه ؟؟؟*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*ماهي دي فعلا حبيبتي المشكله انه لازم يطلع دا من نفسه *
*بس انا اعرف انه في عضله في البطن بتتحرك لما الصوت بيبقي طاله هواء من البطن*
*وانا متعمقتش اووي في الهارموني والكوردات لكن عندي فكره مش بطاله*
*عشان كده بجد انشالله في اقرب فرصه هنزل محضرات اللي اخدتها عشان نتعلم مع بعض اكتر*
*متابعه معاكوا*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمر على مشاركتك الايجابيه معانا 
و بينى و بينك انا مادرستش هارمونى بس بعرف اعمل خطوط بالسمع عادى 
لان علم الهارمونى جامد جدا و صعب جدا ان حد يذاكره لوحده
على العموم احنا فى انتظار اول محاضرة من عندك و انا هاكمل معاكى 
ربناااااااااا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك
و صلى لى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير معاكى*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير 
لو سمحتو انا عاوزين 2 برنامج 
اوفس xp عربى 
اوفس 2003 عربى 
وشكرا ا
اخوكم الخاطى 
يوليوس


----------



## بيشوى هانى (16 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بيشوى لو انت موهوب فعلا و كاتب ترانيم كتير ارفع اى حاجه منها نقيمها و نشوف ايه عيوبك فى الكتابه و تحاول تصلحها شويه شويه هاتلاقى نفسك بتكتب احسن و احسن
> و تفيد و تستفيد لان فيه ناس محتاجه كلمات ترانيم كتير و بالذات علشان شغل الحفلات و المهرجانات بتاعت الكرازة فى الصيف و الكل بيحضر من دلوقتى
> و معانا هنا اخونا ابانوب مكرم كاتب جيد للترانيم ياريت انت كمان تساعدنا فى تلبية طلبات الناس علشان مهرجان الكرازة
> و ربنا ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر لمجد ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح *​



انا بشكرك على تشجيعك الكبير ليا هو انا عندى شوية حاجات تانية كاتبها بس مستنى حاجة حاجة تتلحن وانا تحت امرك


----------



## minabobos (16 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يا انجى ع تعبك الجميل اوى
وانا نزلت البرنامج اللى انت قولت عليا
بس للاسف مش لسه اشتغلت عليا
وخدى وقتك ف كتابة تدريبات الصوت
انا عارف انك مشغولة كتير ربنا يساعدك
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 أبريل 2009)

_الأخ الحبيب /بيشــــــــوي هانـــــــــي

أهلا وسهلا بيك معانا نورت الموضوع احنا كلنا هنا تحت أمرك لو محتاج تلحين أكيد اختنا أنوش هاتقوم بالواجب

نتمني بترنيمتك اللي شاركت بيها تكون نقطة البدايه معانا لخدمه لا ينهيها إلا الموت 
وكلنا هنا هنستفاد من بعض لنمو الخدمه 
وبجد ما تعرفش إحنا بنكون سعداء أد إيــــــــــــه لما حد ينضم لينا
نتمني نشوفك دايما
أخوك مؤلف ترانيم ويسعدني خااااااااااااالص أنك تشاركني في طلبات الكلمات دا وكمان أنك تفيدني بخبرتك في الكتابه حتي لو كانت علي أدها للأمانه هتفيدنا كتييييييييييييير

++صلــ عني ـــــــــــــــــــــــــي++

+++ربنــ معاك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك+++​_


----------



## anosh (16 أبريل 2009)

*مينا قولى انت عايز تعمل ايه او تسجل ايه بالبرنامج و انا هاقولك تعمل ايه بالظبط


ابانوب مكرم 
انا كتبت لك كل بيانات ترينمة ثمن الشراء بعد طلبك على طول ياترى شوفتها *​


----------



## anosh (16 أبريل 2009)

*ابانوب ديه كل بيانات ترنيمة ثمن الشراء تانى

ترنيمة ثمن الشراء
كلمات : اميل يوسف 
الحان : سامح عبيد 
توزيع : حاتم منير 
اداء فردى : كرستين منير و بيتر اسعد*​


----------



## بيشوى هانى (17 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا ابانوب وانا بجد سعيد جدا لانضمامى ليكم وبجد ده شرف عظيم ليا انا مستحقهوش


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 أبريل 2009)

*يا كنيسه يا غنوه يا أحلي نشيد نغمه يحرك وتر ف قلبي لما تصلي ببقي سعيد وفرحه بتسري جوه خواطري*



anosh قال:


> *ابانوب ديه كل بيانات ترنيمة ثمن الشراء تانى
> 
> ترنيمة ثمن الشراء
> كلمات : اميل يوسف
> ...




_شكرا أنوش علي بيانات الترنيمه بس علي فكره انا اخدتهم من أول مره كتبتيهم فيها وضفت رد
علي العموم ميرسي خااااااااالص علي تعبك معايا 

بس الفكره اني بسأل علي الكلمات كتييييير لما الكلمه بتلمسني بدور علي أعمال المؤلف بتاعها علشان استفاد من كلماته
و أ/ اميل يوسف شوفناله ترانيم في شريط عارفني كانت جميله جداااااا

شكراااااااااااااااان_


----------



## anosh (18 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة و كل المنتدى بالف خير​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 أبريل 2009)

_وأنت طيبه يا أنوش 
وربنا يعود علينا الايام بخير​_


----------



## minabobos (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا انجى ع اهتمامك الجميل ده
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
وكل سنة والمنتدى كله بالف خير
وعيد قيامة مجيد  عليكم
وانا حبب بس اعرف ازاى اسجل ع البرتامج عندى واحد صحبى
عايز يسجل حاجات بصوته علشان هيساعدنى بيها ف كورال اعدادى
علشان المخدومين يقدروا يسمعه الترنيمة
معلش انا تعبك معاكى كتير


----------



## minabobos (20 أبريل 2009)

شاعرنا الجميل خالص ابانوب
كل سنة وانت بالف خير يا جميل
ومنتظرين اعمال الجديده
وهرد عليك ف خصوص الترانيم
اول لما اخد راى الخدام اللى معاى ف الكلمات الاسهل للكورال علشان الاولاد
وربنا يعوضك تعبك
عـــــيــــــد ســـعـــيـــد


----------



## anosh (21 أبريل 2009)

*مينا بخصوص التسجيل 
افتح البرنامج عادى و امسح كل التراكات الموجوده فيه اللى نازله بيه و فضيه 
علشان تسجل دوس على الدايره الحمراء من تحت على جنب على اليمين بعد كده دوس على ريكود(record
على حرف R جنب التراك الاول هاتلاقيه سجل عادى جرب كده و حاول انت تكتشف البرنامج و انا هاشرح لك كل الاستخدمات اللى فيه واحده واحده*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أبريل 2009)

*ابنك انا بس الخطايا شوهتني ابنك انا بس الشوارع توهتني*



minabobos قال:


> شاعرنا الجميل خالص ابانوب
> كل سنة وانت بالف خير يا جميل
> ومنتظرين اعمال الجديده
> وهرد عليك ف خصوص الترانيم
> ...




_وانت طيب يامينا وربنا يعيد عليك الايام بخير
اوك منتظر ردك وعلي فكره جار الشغل في الترانيم اللي بعنوان انا مسيحي
وقريب هيكونوا عندك بس ياريت تقولي اقصي ميعاد امتي محتاجهم فيه
لأني فعلا مضغوط في المذاكره خاااالص وكمان الترنيم 
صليلي​_


----------



## minabobos (24 أبريل 2009)

*يعنى بظبط ع اخر الشهر كدا يا ابانوب
لان بنجهز الكلمات علشان نبداء نشنغل ف الشريط التانى للكورال امجاد السماء بالخصوص
واحنا تعبينك معنا كتير يا ابانوب
وربنا يساعدك ف مذكرتك
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أبريل 2009)

_لا ولا تعب ولا حاجه انشاء ربنا علي آخر الشهر يكونوا عندك

علي فكره انا نسيت احييكم علي موضوع الشريك (أنا مسيحي )
لن فعلا احنا محتاجين نعرف كل الدنيا ليه احنا مسيحيين وبرضو ايه الصفات اللي لازم تكون تكون موجوده في الانسان المسيحي واللي بتظهر وسط مليون واحد 
وده بنعمة المسيح هيكون موجود في كلماتي المتواضعه 

صلي من اجلي​_


----------



## بيشوى هانى (25 أبريل 2009)

انوش يارب ماتكونى نسيتينى


----------



## minabobos (25 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يساعدك يا ابانوب 
وشكرا ليك ع تعبك الكبير معنا
وفعلا احنا محتاجين ان ده يحصل
وممكن الترنيمة تكون سبب بركة لناس كتير
وربنا يبارك ف تعبك وف كلماتك


----------



## minabobos (25 أبريل 2009)

*مساء الخير يا انجى انا كنت بسال عن توزيع الموسيقى اللى انتى قولته عليا
علشان ترنيمة كونوا كاملين اللى قولته عليا
علشان نبداء ف شغال المهرجان
ومعلش انا بتقل عليكى
واحنا عارفين انك مشغوله
ربنا يساعدك ف خدمتك*


----------



## anosh (28 أبريل 2009)

*بيشوى هانى 
انا خلصت لحن ترنيمتك و قريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هابعتهالك *​


----------



## anosh (28 أبريل 2009)

*مينا انت كنت  سالت على تدريب صوت لتطويل النفس

تدريب يساعد على تطويل النفس 
1) قف معتدل القامة و اضعا ذراعيك باستقامة جسمك و القدمان مفتوحان قليلا 
2) خذ شهيقا عميقا عن طريق الانف 
3) اخرج الهواء فى عملية الزفير عن طريق الفم مرددا حرف ( س ) دون اخذ نفس اثناء الاداء 
و يكرر هذا التدريب حتى تلاحظ التغير للاحسن و تطويل النفس بالعفل  

جرب التدريب مع الكورال كله انه يقول او يخرج حرف ( س ) لاخر نفس و مع التكرار سوف تجد تحسين فى الاداء 

اما بخصوص التوزيع انت لحد دلوقتى ماقولتش هاتاخد انى ترنيمة من ابانوب و الا هاتاخد الاتنين 
على العموم حاول انت تتصرف فى التوزيع مع اى حد عندك فى الكنيسة لان بجد سامحنى انا مش هاقدر اعمل اى حاجه الفترة ديه انا حتى مش قادرة اجهز للكورال بتاعى للمهرجان 

على العموم ابداء انت و ربنا هايكمل 
صلى عنى 
محتاج لصلوات كل انسان *​


----------



## بيشوى هانى (29 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بيشوى هانى
> انا خلصت لحن ترنيمتك و قريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هابعتهالك *​



االف شكر يا انوش ​


----------



## anosh (30 أبريل 2009)

*خاص لـــــــــ بيشوى هانى​*
*ده لحن الترنيمة بتاعتك 
هو تسجيل مش مظبوط و اول تسجيل للترنيمة بس علشان انت تسمعه 
المهم بقى من كل ده 
سامحنى انا لما كنت بلحن الترنيمة ديه لحنتها بس تشجيع مننا لموهبتك لكن مش هاتنفع اى حد خااالص 
لان انا بصراحه زى ماقولت لك قبل كده انها مش ترنيمة و لكن هى مجرد خواطر بسيطه 
علشان كده ياريت و انت بتكتب تاخد بالك من حاجه
+ انك بتكتب حوالين موضوع معين او قصة معينه ليها بداية و ليها نهاية 
+ ليها مشاكل تكتب بالتدريج و الترتيب 
+ و لابد من ذكر الحلول فى النهاية بمعنى مثلا انك بتتكلم عن تيارات و مشاكل الحياة انها صعبه علينا 
لازم فى النهاية تقول الحل ايه اننا مثلا نسلم حياتنا لربنا او نسلم له دفة حياتنا و هكذااااااااااااااا 
لكن مش من الصح انك تطرح مشكلة او خطية فقط لانك طرحت شئ معروف و مؤكد و مش محتاج توضيح و مافهوش فكرة ولا علاج

اتمنى من رب المجد يسوع المسيح انك تكتب اكتر و اكتر 

و اول خدمه هانطلبها منك انك تكتب لنا ترنيمة لمهرجان الكرازة ( يلا جالك شغل  )
ادخل على موقع مهرجان الكرازة 2009 و شوف الشعار بتاع السنه دى ايه و حمله و اسمعه و اكتب ترنيمة تفيد نفس المعنى و مضمون الشعار و هو 
( كن مسيحى كنسى معاصر خادم شاهد وطنى خادم للبلد )

ده لينك لحن الترنيمة بتاعتك
 ياريت تسمعها و تقولى رايك 
*​


----------



## بيشوى هانى (30 أبريل 2009)

اولا الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ده وجد انا بشكرك جدا

وعلى فكرة صوتك حلو
بلنسبة لموضوع الترنيمة بتاعة المهرجان انا طبعا تحت امرك وهحاول اكتبها على قد ماقدر
بس على فكره انا ماليش فىالكتابة اوى دى كانت تجربة بس بجد هحاول وشكر مرة تانية على النصايح بتاعتك


----------



## anosh (30 أبريل 2009)

*على العموم يا بيشوى 
حاول تكتب و صدقنى مره على مره هاتلاقى نفسك مستواك فى الكتابه اتحسن 
مافيش انسان بيطلع السلم مره واحده 
و على فكرة انا ليا ترانيم بصوتى فى قسم الترانيم ( باسم المرنمه انجى اسحق )
كانت تسجيلات ليا من حفلة 2008 ترنيمة (  ضنايا و عايز منك هديه و دنست قلبى  )

و صلى لى كتير علشان شريطى الاول قرب ينزل المكتبات 
صوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك عنى  *​


----------



## فلفل العجيب (1 مايو 2009)

اشكر محبتكم وتعبكم الكبير في الخدمة دي بس انا فعلا محتاج ترانيم جديدة وافكار لخدمة الكورال وربنا يبارك خدمتكم وارجوكم  ساعدوني


----------



## anosh (1 مايو 2009)

*اخونا فلفل العجيب 
اولا : اهلا بيك 
ثانيا : انت طالب ايه بالظبط  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت ولا قولت محتاج ايه بالتحديد من ترانيم او افكار او مساعده ولا حتى قولت انت بتخدم كورال انى مرحله ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح 
ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
صلى عنى 
*​


----------



## FADY LABIB (2 مايو 2009)

بسم الثالوث الأقدس
أول حاجه أنا مش عارف أشكركم ازاى على المنتدى الجامد ده
تانى حاجه أنا سمعت ان فى المنتدى ده مواهب جامده فى التلحين 
فكان ليا عندكم طلب كنت كاتب شوية كلمات و كنت عايز أخد رأيكوا فيها ولو ممكن تتلحن أبقى متشكر !!!!!!!!!
الكلمات : فداك و انت بعته

فداك و انت بعته
شفاك و انت خنته
يا خاطى ليه تترك يسوع
زودت فى عينه الدموع

بعته علشان عدو لعين
و لا عشان تاخد قرشين
سبت حياته و رحت لمين
مش ممكن أبداً ترتاح

تنكره ليه و تجرح فيه 
صليبك ليه من الناس تخفيه
ارجع توب و قدم ليه
توبه و معاه دايما أفراح

ولو كده عندى كلمات تانيه
:crazy_pil رجاء الرد بسرعة لو سمحتم


----------



## anosh (3 مايو 2009)

*فادى لبيب 
اولا : اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك و يارب يكون منتدانا الغالى سبب بركه ليك و للجميع 
ثانيا : انا اخدت الكلمات و باذن ربنا هالحنهالك و ابعتهالك فى اقرب وقت اخلصها فيه 
ثالثا : و ده الاهم ياريت لو انتى فعلا عندك موهبة الكتابه مش مجرد تجربه و خلاص تحاول تنميها 
ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى ؟
تحاول تسمع ترانيم كتييييييييييييييييير و تاخد بالك من الافكار و حاول تقراء كتب مختلفه كتير 
تحاول تقراء قصص الانجيل و تكتبها فى شكل ترانيم او تقراء الانجيل و تكتب تعاليمه فى ترانيم  
حاول تتعمق اكتر فى فكرة الترنيمة مش مجرد كلام معروف محفوظ استهلك من كل كاتب 
حاول بكلماتك انك تجبر السامع انه يسمعها من حلاوة الفكر و الالفاظ و القافيه المظبوطه
يعنى مثلا الترنيمة بتاعتك ديه كانت ممكن تكون اقوى من كده و يكون فيها جديد 
يعنى مثلا انت بتقول
 ( فداك و انت بعته
شفاك و انت خنته الجزء ده قوي لكن بعد كده
يا خاطى ليه تترك يسوع
زودت فى عينه الدموع)
ضعيف جداااااااااااااااااااااا على اللى قبلها يعنى انت بتتكلم عن اله حب حتى الموت هو مات و فدانا و احنا بعناه بسهوله سواء بقى علشان قرشين او مناصب فى الحياة او ملذات وقتيه 
بعدها تقول ياخاطى ليه تترك يسوع زودت فى عينيه الدموع انت هنا ضعفت موقف السيد المسيح 
على الرغم انه العكس صحيح ان اللى باع و خان هو اللى موقفه ضعيف 

اتمنى من رب المجد يسوع المسيح
 انه ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر لمجد اسمه 
و فى انتظار المزيد من كلماتك 
ربنااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك
و صلى عنى 
*​


----------



## مريم مكارى (4 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة
أنجى أنا عندى موهبة الترنيم ولكنى أحتاج إلى تنميتها ، أنا بالفعل مشتركة فى فريق كورال ولكنى محتاجة لتنمية أكثر . فماذا أفعل ؟
وهل لديكى القدرة على مساعدتى فى ذلك ؟


----------



## FADY LABIB (4 مايو 2009)

أنا بجد متشكر يا انجى على اهتمامك 
و هابقى آخد بالى فعلا من الملاحظات دى

بس أتمنى بجد تلحنيها بسرعه  :689ow:
علشان أقدر أبعت غيرها


----------



## anosh (4 مايو 2009)

*مريم مكارى
اهلا بيكى وسط اخواتك 
بصى ياقمر اى حد بيكون عنده موهبه من اى نوع كتابه او اداء او تلحين بيحتاج انه ينمى موهبته علشان يكون احسن و افضل 
و انتى عندك موهبة الترنيم و اكيد صوتك حلو 
لكن عايزه تنمى نفسك علشان تكونى افضل 
اولا: السن و الخبرة الشخصية بتحكم بمعنى انتى مثلا لو سنك صغير فى ثانوى او اولى كليه لسه صوتك بيكمل
هاتلاقى نفسك كل مابتكبرى هاتفهمى اكتر انتى بتعملى ايه و ازاى و تقدرى تعدلى من نفسك 
ثانيا : حاولى تتعلمى موسيقى شويه 
ثالثا : اكتر شئ بيدى خبرة سمعيه و صوتيه انك تسمعى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير كل الاشكال و كل الاصوات و كل الهرمونى اللى بيتعمل فى الترانيم و كل الخطوط  و انتى بتسمعى حاولى تقولى معاهم زيهم بالظبط بنفس الدفاء بتاع الصوت و التمكن و الطبقة و صدقينى مره غلط و مره صح 
مره على مره هاتلاقى نفسك تقدرى تقولى اى حاجه لان لازم يكون عندك ثقافه و السمع شئ مهم جدااااااااااااا
رابعا : و ده الاهم اطلبى من قائد الكورال عندكم انه يعمل لكم تدريب صوت بالاورج لان ماينفعش التدريب من غير موسيقى لازم صوتك يطلع و ينزل فى الطبقات مع الموسيقى 
خامسا : فيه تدريب لتطويل النفس اثناء الاداء انا كنت كتبته هنا تقريبا فى الصفحه اللى قبل ديه او اللى قبلها دورى عليه هنا فى نفس الموضوع و اتبعيه لتطويل النفس اثناء الاداء 
سادسا : حافظى على صوتك من اى اجهاد سواء من مشروبات مثلجه او سهر او ارهاق صوتى مثل الزعيق و التكلم بصوت عالى زياده عن اللزوم لان ده كله بيتعب الصوت و الحنجرة و بالطبع بيضعف الاداء

مافيش قوانين معينه لتنمية الصوت لكن اكتساب الخبرة فى الاداء من السمع الكتير و المختلف لكل الانواع

ربنا معاكى و ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر 
و صلى من اجلى كتير 







*​


----------



## anosh (4 مايو 2009)

*فادى لبيب
 انا فعلا بدات فى اللحن 
و ان شاء الله تخلص و ابعتهالك قريب جداااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## FADY LABIB (7 مايو 2009)

:36_1_46:أنوش شكلك نسيتينى!!!!!!!!


----------



## anosh (7 مايو 2009)

*استاذ فادى الدنيا اتخلقت فى 6 ايام 
مش فى يوم و ليله 
على ما اعتقد انى قولت لحضرتك انى بخلصها 
و صدقنى انا حتى بسجل فى شريطى و مش عندى وقت و ربنا اللى عالم بظروفى 
لكن كتشجيع مننا بلحنها لحضرتك 

و حضرتك مش مستعجل عليها علشان كورال او عرض او شغل شريط 

ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
و صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## FADY LABIB (8 مايو 2009)

I'm sorry بجد
بس أنا كنت بكنت عايزك تخلصيها علشان كتبت حاجات تانيه
و على العموم أنا آسف لو كنت عطلتك عن أى حاجه
الرب معك و يوفقك فى تمجيد اسمه


----------



## فلفل العجيب (8 مايو 2009)

اشكللرك يا اختي العزيزة علي ردك واهتمامك  انا باخدم كورال اعدادي وثانوي  ومحتاج ترانيم مناسبةللكورال ولو امكن تكون الترانيم مناسبة لموضوعات روحية   وعاوز اعرف حد من الموزعين لموسيقي الترانيم لاحتياج الخدمة لموسيقي ترانيم تستخدم في اجتماع الخدمة للشباب ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وضلوا من اجل هذة الخدمة


----------



## anosh (9 مايو 2009)

*فادى لبيب 
مافيش اى داعى للاسف انا هاخلصها و ارفعهالك

الاخ فلفل العجيب 
انت محتاج حد يختار لك ترانيم كورالك سامحنى ده صعب 
انت عندك النت مليان ترانيم كل الشرايط الجديده و القديمة 
و كلهااااااااااااااا ترانيم روحية انت اختار اللى انت عايزه شوف العرض هاتعمله مضمونه ايه و اختار 
لكن صعب ان اى حد يختار لك كل ترانيم عروض ثانوى و اعدادى 
ده مش طلب سامحنى انت كده عايز حد يمسك الكورال و يختار و يقود مكانك و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما بالنسبه لتوزيعات تخدم اجتماع شباب انا عندى كتير 
ربنا يدبر ان شا الله بوقت من عنده و ارفعهم لك 

ربنااااااااااااااااا معاكم و مع الجميع 
و صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااا من اجلى كتييييييييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## minabobos (9 مايو 2009)

مساء الخير معلش يا جماعه كان عندى استفسار
هو ازاى ابعد صوتى عن انه يعمل عربا ف الاداة
وانا بقول الترنتمة 
وكيفه عمل العربا بطريقه مبسطه لسن صغير


----------



## anosh (10 مايو 2009)

minabobos قال:


> مساء الخير معلش يا جماعه كان عندى استفسار
> هو ازاى ابعد صوتى عن انه يعمل عربا ف الاداة
> وانا بقول الترنتمة
> وكيفه عمل العربا بطريقه مبسطه لسن صغير




*اى قائد كورال لما يجى يحفظ اى ترنيمة للكورال لازم يحفظها مظبوطه جداااااااااااا من غير اى عرب او تجويد او تعريب
لكن لما يكون اى مرنم صولو بيقول ترنيمة لوحده بعيد عن الكورال يقول براحته يعرب او يجود زى ماهو عايز
اما بالنسبه انك توصل عربه او حليه لاى طفل صولو فى الكورال قولها انت معاه زى ما انت عايزها 
بالظبط و هو يحفظها معااااااااااااااااك زى ما انت بتقولهاااااااااااااااااااا 

لكن ماتستناش اى طفل يقول عرب من نفسه الا لو كان هو فعلا موهوب و احساسه عالى فى الاداء هاتلاقيه بيعرب لوحده

ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك و يبارك خدمتك و حياتك 
و صلى من اجلى*​


----------



## minabobos (10 مايو 2009)

*مساء الخير يا جماعه انا جى النهارده وجايب معاى ترنيمة بصوت واحد صحبى 
اسم الترنيمة احكى وقولنا  
وبتحكى عن قيامه ربنا يسوع
وهى كلماته 
وتوزيع استاذ هانى فرج
واداه صوت  عـــادل اســعــد
مستنى رايكم  

ده اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/file/104349134/144ff649/___.html
ع فكرة الترنيمة متسجله ف البيت 
محتاجين نعرف رايكم ف صوته 
وهل يستمر ولا اية رايكم
وربنا يبارك ف خدمتكم*


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2009)

*جارى التحميل و ابداء الراى ​*


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2009)

*انا حملتها و سمعتها 
صوته كويس و هايكون احسن كمان لو ادرب شويه 
بس هو بتهرب منه نوت و هو بيقول يعنى بيخرج بره المقام او السلم بتاع الترنيمة 
مش بيقول النوته مظبوطه
 و ده دليل على انه مش بيشتغل كتير 
يعنى مش بيسمع كتير ولا فيه تدريب ولا فيه اداء كتير 
هو كمان التسجيل مش نقى و واضح بس صوته كويس 
بس هى لحن مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المهم انه بيتكلم عن القيامة لكن فى كلماته ذكر الالامات و الصلب مش القيامة
و بعدين و هو بيرنم و بيقول و تفوت سنه بعد سنه بصراحه مش باينه هو بيقول ايه بالظبط 
يعنى ياريت تكون مخارج الفاظه واضحه شويه و فيه ركوز شويه على الحروف و نهاية الكلام 
ربنااااااااااااا معاه و يبارك حياتكم و موهبتكم 

*​


----------



## monmooon (11 مايو 2009)

*انا جيت *​......... 
*علي فكرة الموضوع رائع  رائع رائع بجد  
انا عارفه انجي لما بتخدم .. بتخدم بجد  .. ربنا معاكي يا انجي 
بجد مجهود رائع لو فضلت اوصف مش هيكفيني يوم كامل 
ربنا يباركك .. ​*


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى مون مون على الكلام الجامد ده  كله
اللى انا اصلا ما استحقهوش 
بس انتى بتتكلمى كأنك عارفانى شخصيا 
من خارج المنتدى 
اتمنى لو فعلا انتى شخصيه انا اعرفها تقولى لى 
على العموم نورتى موضوعى 
و صلواتك معانا 
و صلى لى معاكى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  *​


----------



## monmooon (12 مايو 2009)

*شكلك نسيتيني بس انا هديلك اماره ...انا طلبت منك الترنيمة بتاعت عيد الرسامه للاباء الكهنه 
بس بجد شكراُ علي اهتمامك بخدمه الكورال حقيقي 
ربنا يكون معاكي ومنتظرين الشريط الاول ​*


----------



## anosh (12 مايو 2009)

*يعنى انا كده افتكرت شويه بس مش اوى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم شرفتى موضوعى 
و انا تحت امرك فى اى حاجه
و ربنا معاكى و يباركك و يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## DoooDooo (15 مايو 2009)

*سلام المسيح معاكم جميعا
الموضوع لذيذ جدا وحلو اوى بجد وربنا يثمر خدمتكم كتيييييييييير خالص
انا كان ليا طلب صغير .. انا عضوة فى كورال شباب .. وكان مطلوب منى ادور على كلمات جديدة لمؤلفين فى موضوع النيروز أو للعدرا .. وده لحفلة هيعملها الكورال ..وبما انى مش اعرف مؤلفين فانا لجأتلكم 
انا مطلوب منى الكلمات دى تقريبا اول شهر 6 عشان تلحق تتلحن والكورال يحفظها وكده
الموضوع فى ايديكم وارجو انقاذى ​*


----------



## anosh (16 مايو 2009)

*فادى لبيب

انا لحنت لك بيت من الترنيمة بتاعتك 
بصراحه سامحنى انا مالاقيتش ترنيمة كامله و مظبوطه بس البيت الاخير مظبوط لحنته 
و انا بصراحه مش بحب الحن و خلاص لان ده تضيع للوقت و الفكر و احنا هنا بنخدم لهدف 
لانك انت لا محتاجها فى كورال ولا حفله ولا شريط 
لكن لانى وعدت انى الحنها لحنتها 
 كتشجيع مننا ليك و لموهبتك
و لو فعلا انت عايز تخدم معانا ياريت تشوف طلبات اخواتنا  
اللى محتاجين كلمات ترانيم و تكتب لهم 
على الاقل لما تكتب لخدمه و انا الحن احس اننا بنشتغل لهدف 
لان بجد ربنا اللى عالم بوقتى
على العموم ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و موهبتك

حمل البيت و اسمعه 
 و ياريت تقولى انك حملتها علشان امسح  اللينك   *​


----------



## anosh (16 مايو 2009)

*دودوووووووووووو

اهلا بيكى وسط اخواتك 
و فى كورالك التانى 
ماتخافيش ان شا الله باذن المسيح 
هاتلاقى معانا كل جديد 
من كلمات و الحان 
بس ياريت تقولى لنا 
محتاجه كام ترنيمة عن ايه بالظبط 
و باذن ربنا ابانوب او اى حد بيكتب معانا يكتب لك 
و انا هالحن لك الكلمات على طول
بس قولى عايزه كام واحده و عن ايه بالظبط  *​


----------



## DoooDooo (16 مايو 2009)

سلام المسيح ليكم كلكم
ميرسى خالص على ردك تاسونى انجى وانا اتشرف انى اكون وسطكم
احنا حفلتنا هتتضمن النيروز و ترانيم للعدرا .. انا مش هتقل عليكم لانى عارفة ان الطلبات كتير اوى لكن انا بس محتاجة ترنيمة واحدة لأى موضوع فيهم ..يفضل النيروز لان مش فى كتير دلوقتى بيكتبوا عنه .. ولو فى الوقت والمجهود اللى يسمح لترنيمة للموضوعين( يعنى واحدة للنيروز وواحدة للعدرا يبقى كتر الف خيركم)هى واحدة بس كفاية.. 
هو انا بس كنت عايزة اعرف هل اول شهر ستة وقت كافى انه على الاقل يكون معايا كلمات من غير حتى لحن ولا ايه؟ لان انا محتاجة الترنيمة يعنى اخرى 5/6 .. 
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم وبجد اشكركم على المجهود الكبير خالص والخدمة الحلوة دى
وربنا يعوض خدمتكم كتير
سلام​


----------



## anosh (17 مايو 2009)

*اختى الغاليه دودووووووو
باذن ربنا هاتلاقى كلمات زى ما انتى عايزه و متلحنه كمان  
ماتخافيش ربنااااااااااا عنده كتييييييييييير *​


----------



## anosh (17 مايو 2009)

*ابانوب مكرم
 و كل عضو موهوب فى كتابة الترانيم 
ارجو كتابة ترنيمة للعدراء و كتابة ترنيمة للنيروز والشهداء
 لكورال شباب
و ارسال الكلمات لى فى رساله 
فى اقرب وقت لتلبية طلب اختنا دودوووووووو
و ربنا يبارك فى كل موهبه لمجد اسمه  *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 مايو 2009)

_الخدام المحبوبين 
بنعمة المسيح خلصت ترنيمة العدرا بس هظبها وابعتهالكم في اقرب وقت 
وهابدأبرضو في ترنيمه للشهدا 
هاخلصهم وابعتهم في أقرب وقت
وسامحوني علي قلة تواجدي معاكم انا داخل علي امتحانات ث ع محتاج لصلاة كل واحد فيكم​_


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2009)

*ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااك يا ابانوب 
و بالنجاح و التفوق باذن يسوع
و ميرسى على تعبك و اهتمامك و محبتك لخدمتك
ربنا يعوض تعبك خير 
و ان شا الله بعد الامتحانات نشوف منك كلمات احسن و احسن 
بركة ام النور تكون ويااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
*​


----------



## monmooon (18 مايو 2009)

*بصووووو انا جبتلكم ترنيمه بصوتي  ونفسي تسمعوها وتقوليلي أرءكم 
انا عارفه اني صوتي مش قد كدا بس انا عارفه انكم ناس بتشجع وياريت يا انجي تقوليلي رأيك وكما تعلقي عليها 
علشان استفاد ممكن ؟  الترنيمه اسمها ايدى في ايدك
اللينك بتاع الترنيمه اهو ​*http://www.4shared.com/file/106150173/747870f6/___online.htm


----------



## anosh (20 مايو 2009)

*monmooon 

انا حملتها و سمعتها عايزه اقولك ان بسم الصليب عليكى صوتك مظبوط جدااااااااااااااااااااااا 
و بتمشى مع الرتم و الزمن عندك حلو اوى 
هو بس نبرة صوتك رفيعة لان ده طبيعة صوتك لكن مظبوط و بتقولى النوت صح فى مكانها
 و على الرغم من ان نبرة صوتك رفيعه بس مخارج الالفاظ عندك حلوه و حروفك واضحه و صريحه
ربنا معاكى يا سكر و يبارك فى حياتك و موهبتك اكتر و اكتر 
على فكرة حاولى تدربى اكتر لانك اكيد  صولو و هايجى منك اكتر و اكتر 
ربنااااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااكى و صلى لى كتيييييييييييييييييير 
*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (22 مايو 2009)

ربنا معاكم بجد الموضوع ده جميل جداااااااااااا
انا علي فكره موزع وملحن ومرنم 
وزعت شريط في سكون الليالي اللي فيه ترنيمة محتاج بتاعة ساتر ميخائيل 
يسعدني اني انضم ليكم في خدمتكم لو مكانش في مانع
وربنا معاكم​


----------



## anosh (22 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا رومانى كتييييييييييير على انضمامك لينا 
و لخدمتنا و شرفت الموضوع بمشاركتك و انضمامك لينا 
و يارب يكون المنتدى سبب بركه للجميع 
و ربنا ينمى كل موهبه لمجد اسمه 
احنا فى انتظار مشاركاتك معانا 

و اول خدمه مطلوبه منك 
بعد اذنك ياريت ترفع لنا اخر ترنيمة من توزيعك 

فى انتظار اخر توزيعاتك 
و ربنا معاك و ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر
صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## emadhakim (22 مايو 2009)

وقت مــا يملا الحزن القلب     	القا ف حضنك كل حنـان 
وقت الخوف ما نفسى يدب 	ألقاك حصن و بر أمــان 
ايديك دايما سندى ف ضعفى    
صوتك هو نجاتي في يأسى  
روحك شمعة تنور دربي    
و معاك قلبي يكون فرحان     
اسمك بــــرج حصين يا إلهي  	ملجأ ليــــــــــا في وقت الضيق  
مهمـــا يــــــــزيد الحمل عليا 	وعــــــد حبيبي ليــــــــــا رفيق  
وسط أتـــــــــون النار أناديك  	تسمـــــع صـــوتي وتيجى اوام  
تمسح دمـــــــع العين بأيدك  	واشعـــــر وأنــــــا وياك بسلام


----------



## FADY LABIB (22 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا انجى على اللحن 
واسف لو كنت أتاخرت فى الرد اعذرونى احنا فى فترة امتحانات
صلوا عنى


----------



## monmooon (23 مايو 2009)

*بجد شكراً ليك خالص خالص انا اجي ايه في جنبك شكراً علي الكلام الحلو ده ويلا بقي شدى حيلك عاوزين الشريط الاول​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2009)

_الفنان الصاعد الواعد روماني زاخر
كملحن.............الحانه جميله جداا 
كموزع............. الشريط غني عن التعريف وده كانت البدايه
كمرنم ..............صوت جميل له مستقبل
أروماني زاخر أكتر من أخ انا وهو ف كنيسه واحده بجد انسان جميل جدااااااااا
انا مش بمدح ولا بعمل شغل لأطبعا أروماني فضله عليا كبير جداااااا
يكفي انه الوحيد اللي رضي يعلمني بدايات فنيات الترانيم لما لجأت ليه
اشتركنا مع بعض في أكتر من عمل الحان جميله وتزيعات خارقه
احنا بجد زادنا شرف كبير لأنضمامك لينا يا فنان وربنا يوفقك​_


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2009)

أنوش0000مونموم
بنعمة المسيح خلصوا الترانيم اللي طلبتيهم يا مونمون
وبعتهملك يا أنوش في رساله خاصه 
في انتظار رأيكم 
ياريت طبعا أعرف اسم الكنيسه علشان اكتبه في الكشكول عندي عشان لما حد يختار مايختارهمش
وياريت يا جماعه لو قدمتوا الترانيم ما تحرموناش اننا نسمعهم يعني ياريت يترفعوا
علي الاقل للمؤلف والملحن

+++صلــ من أجلي ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا+++​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2009)

الأخ عماد حكيم
كلمات جميييييييييييييله جدااااااااا من غير شك 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
يسعدنا انضمامك لينا
ويسعدنا أكتر الاستمرار في الخدمه معانا​


----------



## anosh (24 مايو 2009)

*ربنا معاك يا فادى انت و ابانوب فى الامتحانات و مع كل اللى عندهم امتحانات 


عماد حكيم 
اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك 
و بجد كلمات الترنيمة حلوه و افكار مرتبه و نهايه و بدايه 
و كمان القافيه عندك مظبوطه 
انا بعد اذنك خدتها و هالحنها
و فى انتظار المزيد من كتاباتك و مشاركاتك معانا باستمرار 
و نتمنى انك تخدم معانا فعلا و تستمر  *​


----------



## anosh (24 مايو 2009)

*دودوووووووووووو

ابانوب كتب لك الترانيم 
واحده للعدراء و واحده عن الشهداء حسب طلبك 
باذن المسيح هاخلص تلحينهم و هابعتهم لك على طول 
 ماتخافيش مش هاتاخر عليكى
ربنااااااااااااااااا معاكم و صلوا لى كتتتتتتتتتتتتير  *​


----------



## Romany Zakher (24 مايو 2009)

*شكرا خالص anosh على الترحيب ومتشكر تانى أنكم قبلتونى معاكم 
   وجارى رفع التوزيع *


----------



## Romany Zakher (24 مايو 2009)

أباااااااااااااااااانوب مكرم 
أنت قريب جدا من قلبى
 الحقيقه ياجماعه أبانوب ربنا مديله محبه كبيره جدااااااااااااااااا 
,انشاء الله ابانوب بجد هيكون ليه مستقبل جميل مع الكلمه لانه فعلا موهوب 
                                           ربنا معاك ويوفقك يابانوب 

,وميرسى خالص على الرد الجميل ده مع انك بالغت شويه


----------



## anosh (24 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى ابانوب على الترانيم و تلبية طلب اختنا دودووووووووووووو 
بسرعه على الرغم من امتحاناتك 
ربنااااااااااااااااا يعوضك خييييييييييييييييييير 

و ربنا معاك *​


----------



## anosh (24 مايو 2009)

*يا جماعه انا عندى بس طلب صغير جدا و بسيط 
كل الناس اللى بتجهز للمهرجان 
حد فيكم لاقى ترانيم تراث تناسب موضوع المهرجان السنه دى 
( كونوا كاملين انسان مسيحى كامل وطنى خادم شاهد كنسى معاصر خادم للبلد و للكل )

بعد اذنكم انا بجد مش لاقيه ترانيم تراث تنفع لمضمون المهرجان خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص 

اى حد يعرف ترانيم تراث فى نفس الموضوع 
ياريت يقولى على اسماء الترانيم و انا ادور عليها
او حتى يرفعهالى 
و ربنا معاكم جميعا  *​


----------



## DoooDooo (24 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى خالص يا أبانوب على السرعة الجبارة بالرغم من المذاكرة .. أشكرك بشدة
تاسونى أنجى .. مش عارفة اقولك ايه..ميرسى خالص على تلبية طلبى وربنا يعوض خدمتكم
وانا معاكم مفيش مشاكل خدى وقتك (ممكن الفترة الجاية بس مش اقدر ابقى متابعة اوى علشان الامتحانات برضه.. بس ربنا يدبر الحال هحاول من فترة للتانية اتابع اخر الاخبار)
ربنا معاكم كتير ويحافظ عليكم*​


----------



## emadhakim (24 مايو 2009)

اختى انوش  اشكرك على اهتمامك و ارجوا لو لحنتى الترنيمة تبعتيهالى لانى بدور على ملحنين للكورال بتاعنا و يا رب يكون تعاون مثمر بينا و اخى ابانوب اشكرك على مجملتك


----------



## evramman (25 مايو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة يا جماعة 

انا بالف ترانيم وخواطر وتاملات بس انا لسة مبتادئ و معنديش خبرة كافة 

انا هرفعلكم الحجات الي انا عملتها علي كذا موضوع 

وانت وجهوني وقلولي غلطاتي فين 

ربن يبارك حياتكم 

المسيح معاكم *​


----------



## Romany Zakher (25 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا anosh  دة أخر التوزيعات بتعتى زى ما طابتى وعلى فكره انا مرنم 
على التوزيع بصوتى ويارب يعجبك ودة الرابط  :
صلى لاجلى
​


----------



## emadhakim (25 مايو 2009)

*اخى رومانى احييك على التلحين و التوزيع ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك و صو تك الجميل لو ماعندكش مانع ممكن نشترك فى عمل للكورال بتاعنا مستنى ردك لو فى امكان ابعتلك ترنيمة تلحنها *


----------



## Romany Zakher (26 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا عماد أنا متشكر خالص على ردك ويشرفنى خالص أنى أشترك معاكم فى عمل للكورال 
أبعت الترنيمه فى أى وقت وانشا الله ربنا يدينى والحنها
صلى لاجلى  ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 مايو 2009)

أنوش000دودو
انا ف خدمتكم دايما معلش مستوي الكلمات عاي أدها بس بجد بعد الامتحانات هتكون جاجات اجمل

+++صلــ من أجلي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا+++​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 مايو 2009)

*انا واثق انك جي هتدي ليومي الضي ترجعلي كل الامال وتسيبلي ضميري حي*



romany zakher قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا anosh  دة أخر التوزيعات بتعتى زى ما طابتى وعلى فكره انا مرنم
> على التوزيع بصوتى ويارب يعجبك ودة الرابط  :
> صلى لاجلى
> ​




جامد التوزيع والأداء جميل 
+++ربنــ معاك يا فنان ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## monmooon (26 مايو 2009)

*روماني صوتك حلو خالص خالص وتوزيعك احلا  ربنا يباركك بجد  معلش هو انا لوطلبت منك تلحنلي ترنيمه مؤالفه للكورال هينفع  انا مستنيه ردك وربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمه *​


----------



## Romany Zakher (26 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة ياmonmooon أنا متشكر خالص خالص على ردك الجميل وعلى كلامك الرقيق 
(*مع انك بالغتى شويه*)
وفى اى وقت ابعتى الترنيمه وربنا يدينى ولحنهالك 
بس لوسمحتى تقوليلى السن اللى هيرنمها وكمان تابع لكنيسة أيه ​


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2009)

emadhakim قال:


> اختى انوش  اشكرك على اهتمامك و ارجوا لو لحنتى الترنيمة تبعتيهالى لانى بدور على ملحنين للكورال بتاعنا و يا رب يكون تعاون مثمر بينا و اخى ابانوب اشكرك على مجملتك




*اكيد اول ما اخلص الترنيمة هابعتها لحضرتك
بس معلش عندى كام ترنيمة هاخلصها و اكيد هابعت لحضرتك الترنيمة متلحنه 

و انا ماستهلش انى اخد بركة خدمه الكورال معاكم كملحنه 
لو عندك اى كلمات ابعتها و باذن المسيح الحنها 

بس رجاء محبة تقولى
 المرحلة بتاعت الكورال ثانوى والا اعدادى و الا شباب و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علشان بس اعرف هالحن لانى مرحله  

و ربنا مع الجميع و يبارك كل خدمه لمجد اسمه العظيم*​


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2009)

evramman قال:


> *سلام ونعمة يا جماعة
> 
> انا بالف ترانيم وخواطر وتاملات بس انا لسة مبتادئ و معنديش خبرة كافة
> 
> ...




*اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك و فى انتظار كلماتك 
و كتابات قلمك المبارك 
ربناااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2009)

romany zakher قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا anosh  دة أخر التوزيعات بتعتى زى ما طابتى وعلى فكره انا مرنم
> على التوزيع بصوتى ويارب يعجبك ودة الرابط  :
> صلى لاجلى
> ​




*ميرسى كتتتييييييييييييير على الترنيمة بجد صوت مظبوط و جيد جداااااااااااااا
و توزيع مناسب جدا 
و اداء جيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

بس ليه حضرتك ماعملتش شرايط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
و الا انت فعلا عامل شرايط فى السوق

ميرسى مره تانيه على الترنيمة اللى عرفتنا بحضرتك اكتر 
و شرفت خدمتنا 
و ربنا يبارك فى كل موهبه لمجد اسمه القدوس *​


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2009)

*ربنااااااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك
فى خدمتكم *​


----------



## emadhakim (27 مايو 2009)

*سلامة و نعمة يا انوش اشكرك على اهتمامك الكورال هو لشباب و شابات على مستوى اسكندرية لو تسمعى عنه اسمه كورال الكاروز و اكيد لما ربنا يسهل و تخلصى الترنيمة هابعتلك واحدة تانية و اشكرك مرة تانية *


----------



## Romany Zakher (27 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا anosh
 متشكر خالص خالص خالص على ردك وكمان الكلمات الجميله اللى تحس على التشجيع 
بجد انا مستهلش كل الكلام ده 
اما بالنسبه للشرايط فانا وزعت فى شريط واحد بس 
لكن مرنمتش 
وعلى فكره حضرتك اول وحده تشجعنى على الترنيم متشكر مره تانيه .
صلى لاجلى 
​


----------



## emadhakim (27 مايو 2009)

romany zakher قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا عماد أنا متشكر خالص على ردك ويشرفنى خالص أنى أشترك معاكم فى عمل للكورال
> أبعت الترنيمه فى أى وقت وانشا الله ربنا يدينى والحنها
> صلى لاجلى  ​



سلام و نعمة يا رومانى و اشكرك على اشتراك معانا  و اكيد حناخد بركة بس ياريت نشوف طريقة نبعت بيها الترنيمة على الاى ميل بعد كده و اشكرك مرة تانية 
مـــــــا اجملــــــه ربـــــــى يســـوع   	مــــن ألقــــى طــــوق النجـــــــــــاة 
مـــــــا اجملــــــه قــد صـــار لـــــى 	نـــــوري و دربــــي فـــى الحيـــــاة 
مـــــــا اجملــــــه هـــــذا الحبيـــــب 	مــــن منـــــح لـــــي حبــــــا عجيب 
مــــن حمل عنــــــى الصليـــــــب 	مــــن فتــــح لــــي بــابـــا السمـــــا 
مـــن مثلـــــــه عــــــذب الكــــــــلام 	مــــن صـــــوته نفســـي تطـــــــيب 
ان صــــرخ قلبـــــى مـــــــــن الالام 	فهـــــــو لــــي اعظــــــم طـــــــبيب 
هــــــــــــل انســــــــــــــى يوما  حبــــــــه 	لخطئــــــــا ضــــــل الطــــــــــــريق 
او كيـــــف انســـــــــــــى حنــــانــه 	و نبضــــــة القلـــــــب الـــــــــرقيق 
ذوقـــــــوا الهـــــــى و انظــــــــروا 	مـــــا اطيبــــــه مـــــا اجملـــــــــــه 
للنفــــــــس صـــــــار المشتهـــــــــا 	و للفـــــــؤاد هــــــــــو مطلبـــــــــه


----------



## anosh (28 مايو 2009)

*استاذ عماد 
انا خلصت ترنيمة حضرتك 
و للاسف النت عندى مش كويس 
ربنا يسهل و ارفعها لحضرتك فى اسرع وقت 
و على فكرة ياريت لما استاذ رومانى يخلص لحن الترنيمة التانيه 
يرفعها هنا علشان عايزه اسمع الحانه لانى اكيد هانتعلم منها 

ربناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااكم 
و صلوا لى كتيييييييييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## evramman (29 مايو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك و فى انتظار كلماتك
> و كتابات قلمك المبارك
> ربناااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك*​



*مرسي جدا علي الترحيب الجميل ده 

بتتعبوا كتير ربنا يحافظ عليكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

:36_22_26:


*​


----------



## evramman (29 مايو 2009)

*
+

بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد أمين 

سلام ونعمة

انا  اسمي افرام وبالف حجات علي قدي ودي تجربة من تجاربي 


+ بحبها اكتر منك +


+ في كل مرة بتوب وبقول . . مش هرجع تاني ليك

بلاقي نَفسي بقول من نِفسي ارجعلك تاني اناديك

( ق )

يا الهي أبعدها عني  .  . حبها مش عايز يخرج مني

وبحزن ومرارة  بقولك . .  أسف . .  بحبها اكتر منك


+ نفسي اسيبك وأنساك . . و متجيش علي بالي

نفسي يا رب اكون قادر . . امحيها من خيالي


+ كلامك وعد صريح مكتوب . . انا غلبتها وبغلبها

نفسي الكلام ده في قلبي يدوب . . واستقوي عليها واحربها

*​
*يارب تعجبكم مستني رايكم وتعليقاتكم 

ربنا معاكم 

صلولي كتير*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (29 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا عماد أنا قرات الكلمات جميله جدا وسلسه 
وانشاء الله ربنا يدينى والحنهالك فى وقت قريب ونشوف طريقه نبعتها بيها زى ماقلت 
صلى لاجلى ​


----------



## anosh (29 مايو 2009)

*افرام 
ميرسى على مشاركتك معانا و يارب نكون سبب بركه ليك 
طبعا احنا هنا موجودين كلنااااااااااااااااااا علشان نتعلم من خبرة بعض و مش معنى ان اى حد بينقد شغل او اى عمل انه وحش لالالالالالالالالالالالا خالص بس احنا مش هانتعلم من المجامله لبعضنا لكن هانتعلم من نقد و خبرة بعضنا 
اتمنى انك تقبل منى نقدى بصدر رحب 
و اتمنى انى اعرف ردك و  وجهة نظرك فى كلماتك 
نبداء المباراة 

بحبها اكتر منك 
اولا : الاسم بصراحه مش مقتنعه بيه لترنيمة لاننا احنا مش بنحب الخطيه حب حقيقى ولا بنحبها و احنا مغرمين بيها 
لكن احنا بنقع فيها يمكن تكون بتغلبنا او الشيطان بيعرف يوصل لنا بس احنا مش بنحبها
 مهما كنت عايز توصل معنى الضياع و حبك للخطيه ماينفعش تقول بحبها اكتر منك 
لانك ماينفعش تضع الله و الخطيه فى مقارنه بتحب مين اكتر 
الترانيم بتطرح قضايا او مشاكل روحيه و هى بمثابة علاج او بلسم لجروح الناس و للخطايا و الضياع و البعد الروحى ماينفعش تثبت الغلط فى اسم االترنيمة   

+ في كل مرة بتوب وبقول . . مش هرجع تاني ليك

بلاقي نَفسي بقول من نِفسي ارجعلك تاني اناديك

انت اكيد هنا بتتكلم عن الخطيه انك مش هاترجع تانى ليها يعنى المفروض (مش هرجع تاني ليكى )
و بعد كده دخلت على طول على الرجوع لربنا 
يعنى تحس ان مافيش ترتيب شويه او تدريج فى الحوار و فى المشكله 
يعنى انت بتقول (في كل مرة بتوب وبقول . . مش هرجع تاني ليكى )
طيب ايه اللى حصل بعد كده هل فعلا بتقدر ماترجعش تانى للخطيه 
و الا بترجع تانى بسرعه و الا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 بعد كده اتنقلت على طول على (بلاقي نَفسي بقول من نِفسي ارجعلك تاني اناديك)
اى حد هايقراها هايحس ان مافيش ترتيب فى سرد الاحداث    
( ق )

يا الهي أبعدها عني . . حبها مش عايز يخرج مني  ....... لو تبقى ( حبها مش عايز يسبنى ) افضل لانها تدل على مدى سيطرة الخطية علينا 

وبحزن ومرارة بقولك . . أسف . . بحبها اكتر منك

برضوا بحبها اكتر منك جمله ضعيفه لان ماينفعش تقارن الله بالخطيه

+ كلامك وعد صريح مكتوب . . انا غلبتها وبغلبها

نفسي الكلام ده في قلبي يدوب . . واستقوي عليها واحربها

مش منطقى ابداااااااااااااااااا انك تقول( كلامك وعد صريح مكتوب) و بعدها  ماتذكرش الوعد ده ايه 
و بعدها تقول انا غلبتها و بغلبها 
طيب غلبتها بايه ؟؟؟ و غلبتها ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بقوتك الشخصية و الا اتمسكت بوعود المسيح و الا ايه و الا بقوة الهك 
و الا ايه الحل اللى قدمته للمشكله فى اخر الترنيمة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الترنيمة حكايه قصة ليها نهايه و ليها بدايه 
مشكله ليها احداثها و تطوراتها و ليها حل فى النهايه 
ولازم بافكارك و تسلسل الافكار و ترتيبها توصل رسالتك للناس 

بس انا عايزه اقولك انك بسم الصليب هايجى منك اكتر 
لو ركزت شويه كمان 

واتمنى انك تقبل كلامى بكل محبة لاننا كل يوم هنا بنتعلم من بعض حاجه جديده 
و انا عارفه طبعا انى ولا حاجه بضعفى انى احكم على اى عمل
 لكن انا قولت راى من وجهة نظرى و من خلال خبرتى البسيطه 

ربناااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااك 
و ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر 

و اول خدمه هاتطلب من حضرتك 
انك تكتب لنا ترنيمة عن ام النور العدراء مريم لكورال شباب 
لان فيه كورال محتاجهااااااااااااا ضرورى 
فى انتظار الترنيمة لو وقتك يسمح  
و صلى لى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## minabobos (29 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يا انجى ع كلماتك ومحبتك لينا
ومنتظرين منك  خبرات اكتر
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## evramman (30 مايو 2009)

*الأخت العزيزة  anosh  اشكرك جدا من قلبي علي النصائح الغالية دي 

بجد انت انسانة مش مجاملة وبتقولي الحقيقة ودي احلي حاجة فيكي 

انا اخذت بالي من اخطائي 

لكن الي انا اقصدة من " بحبها اكتر منك " 

ان الانسان بيضعف قدام الخطية واحيانا الخطية بتنسية حب ربنا لية لحد ما بيستعبد اليها وبيحبا بجنون 

الي انا اقصدة الشهوة والادمان في النقطة دي 

والمقصد في "  كلامك وعد صريح مكتوب . . انا غلبتها وبغلبها " 

المقصود ان ربنا هو الي غلب الخطية استنادا علي الاية الي بتقول " ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم "

وبرد وبقولة ربنا طبعا  " نفسي الكلام ده في قلبي يدوب . . واستقوي عليها واحربها "

وعلي العموم انا لما كتبتة مش قاصد   اكتب ترنيمة باسلوب  اكاديمي

انا كنت بانقل احساسي في وقت معين في اسلوب موزون القفية 

وشكرا ليك علي تعبك وردك وارشادك ليا 

وعلي فكرة انا مش بقدر اكتب بالافكار قد ما بقدر اكتب بالاحساس 

يعني ممكن اقعد شهرين ما امسكش قلم 

وممكن اكتب اربع ترانيم او تاملات في يوم واحد 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

صليلي كتير

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *​


----------



## evramman (30 مايو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *
> 
> و اول خدمه هاتطلب من حضرتك
> انك تكتب لنا ترنيمة عن ام النور العدراء مريم لكورال شباب
> ...



*مرسي جدا علي تقدريك وطلبك مني اني اكتب ترنيمة لكرال 

مع ان في ناس اقدر واحسن مني علي الخدمة دي 

انت عايزة ترنيمة عن العذراء في اي حالة من حلاتها 

وهي حزينة 

وهي ام 

وهي في السماء 

عن شفاعتها 

؟

انا جات علي بالي فكرة باكتب فيها لسة 


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير 



*​


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2009)

> *اولا : الاسم بصراحه مش مقتنعه بيه لترنيمة لاننا احنا مش بنحب الخطيه حب حقيقى ولا بنحبها و احنا مغرمين بيها
> لكن احنا بنقع فيها يمكن تكون بتغلبنا او الشيطان بيعرف يوصل لنا بس احنا مش بنحبها
> مهما كنت عايز توصل معنى الضياع و حبك للخطيه ماينفعش تقول بحبها اكتر منك
> لانك ماينفعش تضع الله و الخطيه فى مقارنه بتحب مين اكتر
> الترانيم بتطرح قضايا او مشاكل روحيه و هى بمثابة علاج او بلسم لجروح الناس و للخطايا و الضياع و البعد الروحى ماينفعش تثبت الغلط فى اسم االترنيمة *


*اللى يحب ربنا ميزعلهوش واللى يعمل الخطيه ويثبت فيها يبقى بيحبها اكتر من ربنا 
ودى اللى هى الخطيه الرابضة 
علطول معاك  
زى السجاير مثلا او الزنا 
فيه ناس ممكن تسيب القداس علشان نفسها تشرب سيجارة 
وفيه ناس مبتعترفش وتتناول علشان بتزنى ومش هتقدر تبطل زنى 
دى بس حاجة بسيطة يمكن القريبيين من ربنا مشافوهاش
*​


----------



## anosh (30 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا جورج على توضيحك و مشاركتك 
بس انا كان قصدى ان اسم الترنيمة من الافضل انه يكون اسم فيه علاج شويه فيه امل او رجاء 
او اتكال او اى شئ ايجابى مش سلبى 
لكن مضمون الترنيمة عادى جدااااااااا متاح لاى حد يطرح فيه اى خطية باى شكل 
انا معاك ان فيه خطايا بتكون مسكت فينا على طول معانا 
بس برضوا هى قدرت تسيطر علينا من ضعفنا
 لكن احنا مش مخلوقين بنحبها و مغرمين بيها 
انا بس كان قصدى ان اسم الترنيمة 
مايكونش بنثبت فيه الغلط لكن يكون فيه رجاء او امل او محبه لربنا 
علشان نثبت بيه الحق و الصح 
طبعا ده مجرد راى من خبرة بسيطه 
و اكيد ارائكم لها كل التقدير و الاحترام 
ميرسى مره تانيه 
و ربنا معاكم فى الامتحانات 
و صلوا لى كتييييييييييير معاكم*​


----------



## anosh (30 مايو 2009)

*افرام 
اكتب ترنيمة للعدراء باى فكرة زى ماتحب
بس المهم انها تكون قويه ليها عمق و تنفع لكورال شباب 
سواء بقى عن حبها لينا او وقفها جنبنا باستمرار او عن صفاتها و رموزها او عن احتمالها عن اى حاجه تيجى فى بالك حلوه زى ماتحب 
و انا فى انتظار الترنيمة 

و ربنااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااك
و ياريت بس تعرفنا عليك اكتر يعنى هل انت من القاهرة 
و الا منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...... كنيسة ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فى كليه و الا ثانوى يعنى علشان نعرفك اكتر 
و ياريت لما تكتب الترنيمة تكتب اسمك افرام ايه ؟؟ علشان الكورال اللى هاياخدها يعرف مين اللى كاتبها 
ربنا معاك 
و صلى لى كتيييييييييييييييير معااااااااااااااك *​


----------



## Romany Zakher (30 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا افرايم 
اتمنى ان نستفيد انا وانت من خبرات وتجارب الاخت أنجى 
اما بالنسبه لعملك فهو تجربه زى ماانت قلت وكل تجربه الواحد بيطلع منها بخبرات 
لكن اسمحلى انى اتكلم معاك شويه ويريت تقبل كلامى بمحبه 
أولا : انت جرىء قوى لما قلت (. وبحزن ومرارة بقولك . . أسف . . بحبها اكتر منك )
حتى ولو كنت تقصد الادمان فكان عليك انك تختار كلمات غير كده زى (غوتنى لبعدى عنك ) مثلا 
لان بعد الانسان عن الله هو اللى ييضعفه ويسقطه فى الخطيه  
ثانيا: قلت (نفسي اسيبك وأنساك . . و متجيش علي بالي & نفسي يا رب اكون قادر . . امحيها من خيالي)
طيب ايه اللى انت عملته علشان تتحرر من الخطيه انت بتقول (نفسى ) طيب فين الجهاد . 
انت شبهته زى طالب الثانويه اللى (نفسه ) يدخل طب وهو مش بيذاكر 
ثالثا : قلت ( كلامك وعد صريح مكتوب . . انا غلبتها وبغلبها ) طيب ايه الوعد لازم يكون كلامك صريح وواضح 
رابعا : انت ككاتب لازم افكارك تكون مبنيه على بعض وانت تسردها بتسلسل فى اعداد الترنيمه 
حتى لما تيجى تحزف عدد  او تحط قرار مكان عدد تلاقيها متنفعش لانها متسلسلة الاحداث 
خامسا : انت طرحت مشكله واضحه ولكنك لم تطرح الحل بطريقه واضحه (هدف الترنيمه ).

أخى افرايم اتمنى أنك تقبل كلامى بمحبه 
واشكرك لانك سمحتلى انى أتكلم معاك 
وانت بجد ربنا مديللك موهبه ولازم تعمل على تنميتها
ومستنيين عملك اللى جاى 
وربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك لمجد اسمه القدوس 
صلى لاجلى 

​


----------



## emadhakim (30 مايو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *استاذ عماد
> انا خلصت ترنيمة حضرتك
> و للاسف النت عندى مش كويس
> ربنا يسهل و ارفعها لحضرتك فى اسرع وقت
> ...



انوش اشكرك على السرعة و يارب تقدرى على ارسلها فى اسرع وقت ممكن بس كنت محتاج اسمك كامل علشان لما نبقى نعرضها باذن الله


----------



## emadhakim (30 مايو 2009)

*رومانى دى ترنمة كنت عملتها زمان لكن محتاج اعيد توزيعها لو تقدر تعملها اكون شاكر و ممكن للاعضاء يسمعوها لو يحبوا *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/108772489/43514467/__online.html[/URLhttp://www.4shared.com/file/108772489/43514467/__online.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/108772489/43514467/__online.html*]


----------



## evramman (31 مايو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *افرام
> اكتب ترنيمة للعدراء باى فكرة زى ماتحب
> بس المهم انها تكون قويه ليها عمق و تنفع لكورال شباب
> سواء بقى عن حبها لينا او وقفها جنبنا باستمرار او عن صفاتها و رموزها او عن احتمالها عن اى حاجه تيجى فى بالك حلوه زى ماتحب
> ...




*مرسي جدا علي اهتمامك

انا خلصت الترنيمة وهرفعها في المشاركة التالية 

*​

*الاسم : افرام فانوس 



المدينة : الفيوم



الخدمة :

 - خدمة قرية بكنيسة مار جرجس بالفيوم 

 - فريق خدمة مسرح  ( تأليف - اخراج - تمثيل ) بكنيسة مارجرجس بقرية " نقاليفه " بالفيوم 

- مركز وسائل الايضاح بكنيسة مار جرجس بالفيوم 

- خدمة كشافة 

انشغلت عن معظم الخدمات الان بسبب ظروف عملي 

صلولي كتير


​*


----------



## evramman (31 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليك جداااااااااااااا  Romany Zakher  علي التعليق وانك اظهرتلي اخطائي فين 

كلامك جميل جدا انا استفدت بجد من ارشاداتك 

وشكرا علي محبتك 

صليلي كتير 
*​


----------



## evramman (31 مايو 2009)

*اسمحيلي*

*ترنيمة للسيدة العذراء زي ما طلبت مني اللأخت anosh

يارب تعجبكم *​
*اسمحيلي

+ + + + + + +

1 - شوفتك في صورتك  بنورك ومجدك عظيم . . جميلة ومليكه وعظمتك اعلي من  السمائيين


( ق )

+ اسمحيلي أقولك يا أمي أنا بعشقك  . . و في كل صورك . .  بشوفك أميرة حتى في حزنك  +



2 - وفي صورة تانية بشوفك بحزنك أليم . .  رايح بهائك في دمعك وفي كل ملامحك حزن السنين



3 - وفي صورة تانية بوشفك جميلة ببسمة عروسة . . وشايلة طفلك حبيبك صليبك ونورك في نوره



4 - شوفتك في صورة عند الصليب وكأنك مكانة . . حاسة بآلامه مجروحة في آهاته بتزرف في دمعك



5 - وليك عندي صورة ظهور أشوفك بنورك بتبركي شعبك . , يا أمي وحبيبتي أنا بطلبك خليني في قلبك 



افرام فانوس​​

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +


*


*مستني تعليقاتكم وارشاداتكم 

ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم 

صلولي كتير


*​


----------



## evramman (31 مايو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اللى يحب ربنا ميزعلهوش واللى يعمل الخطيه ويثبت فيها يبقى بيحبها اكتر من ربنا
> ودى اللى هى الخطيه الرابضة
> علطول معاك
> زى السجاير مثلا او الزنا
> ...



*فعلا دة الي انا اقصدة من الترنيمة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2009)

*افرام 
انا اخدت الترنيمة و اكيد هاقولك تعليقاتى كلهاااااااااااااااااااا 
بس ماكنش له لازمه كل البيانات ديه 
انا بس كنت عايزه اعرف اسمك علشان كلماتك 

ربناااااااااااااااا يعوضك على الترنيمة 
و فى مزيد من التقدم*​


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2009)

*استاذ رومانى 
بعد اذنك انا  بس ليا طلب عند حضرتك 
انا عارفه انه طلب رخم 
بس صدقنى الموزع اللى شغال معانا فى الكورال مسافر 
و محتاجه اوزع بسرعه ترنيمة ضرورى علشان المهرجان 
لو حضرتك كنت من القاهرة كنت عملت شغل الكورال بتاعنا كشغل مش خدمه اقصد يعنى حضرتك كنت اخدت ثمن تعبك بس انا عارفه ان حضرتك تقريبا من سوهاج مع ابانوب

لو وقت حضرتك يسمح و تقبل انك تاخد بركة الخدمة معانا فى الكورال و تقدر توزع لنا الترنيمة ديه بس 
نكون شاكرين لحضرتك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على فكرة هى من كلماتى و الحانى 
لكن لو وقتك مايسمحش ولايهمك خلاص 
و ربنا معاك 
و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و ينمى موهبتك   *​


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2009)

*تم حذف بعض البيانات من الاخ افرام 
معلش 
دواعى امنيه
هههههههه
*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (31 مايو 2009)

*سلام ونعمه يانجى أتمنى أنك تكونى يارب دائما بخير 
أنا متشكر خالص ليكلى لانك هاتسمحلى أنى اوزعلك عمل
وطلبك ده لا رخم ولاحاجه 
بس ياريت نشوف طريقه نبعت بيها التوزيع 
فى اى وقت أبعتيها وانشا الله ربنا يدينى واوزعها 
( كل عطيه صالحه وكل موهبه تامه أنما تاتى لنا من فوق من عند أب الانوار )
​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (31 مايو 2009)

اخى عماد سلام ونعمه ليك 
رابط العمل مش شغال


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى جورج
 انك مسحت البيانات بتاعت افرام
كان نفسى اعملها 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2009)

*استاذ رومانى 
لما مشاركات حضرتك تزيد و توصل لحد 50 مشاركه
انت دلوقتى 14 لما توصل 50
تقدر ساعتها تبعت رساله خاصه لاى حد 
حاول تشارك فى كل مجالات و اقسام المنتدى لحد ماتوصل 50 مشاركه 
علشان تقدر تبعت توزيعات حضرتك فى رساله لصاحبها فقط دون الباقى 

و ميرسى بجد ان حضرتك هاتوزع لى الترنيمة 
ربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يعوضك
*​


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2009)

*خاص باستاذ  / عماد حكيم 
ده لحن الترنيمة 
اتمنى انك تسمعها كذا مره و تتخيلها مع الكورال بتاعك 
على فكره ده اول لحن طلع منى للترنيمة
 و اول تسجيل كمان يعنى مش هاتلاقى التسجيل مظبوط اوى
انا بس عايزه حضرتك تسمعها و تقولى رايك بمنتهى الامانه 
على فكرة انا قسمتها ابيات و قرار*​


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2009)

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريت لو اى حد حمل الترنيمة 
بتاعت استاذ عماد و سمع لحنها يقولى رايه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بمنتهى الامانه 
*​


----------



## evramman (1 يونيو 2009)

*

anosh

oesi_no

انا اسف يا جماعة كتير بجد علي البيانات الزيادة

انا كنت عايز اعرفكم بنفسي اكتر 

جات سليمة 

ههههههههههههههه

صلولي كتير 


*​


----------



## evramman (1 يونيو 2009)

*الاخت anosh الترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا وصوتك جميل والحانك روعة 

مستني رايك في الترنيمة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

صليلي كتير

*​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

romany zakher قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا anosh  دة أخر التوزيعات بتعتى زى ما طابتى وعلى فكره انا مرنم
> على التوزيع بصوتى ويارب يعجبك ودة الرابط  :
> صلى لاجلى
> ​



سلاااااااام ونعمة يا أستاذ رومانى

انا سمعت ترنيمتك وتوزيعها جميل جدا وصوتك أجمل

ياريت لو ممكن ترفع التوزيع علشان نستخدمة فى الكورال 

كمان ياريت اعرف ازاى نوصلك لو حبينا نعمل توزيعات موسيقية للكورال ( شغل طبعاً )

شكرا 
​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

طلب مساعدة

ياجماعة انا عندى توزيع موسيقى لترنيمة يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة 

بس للأسف هو أربع أعداد بس والترنيمة خمس أعداد

لو حد يقدر يساعدنى ويزود عدد يبقى شكرا ليه خااااااااالص

ده لينك الترنيمة

ياريت لو حد ممكن يساعدنى يبقى يبلغنى

وممكن أى حد من الاعضاء يستفيد من التوزيع​


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمه يابيشو 
انا متشكر خالص على ردك الجميل 
وانا اسف مقدرش ارفع التوزيع لانى انا عملته لاحد الكنائس عندى 
وفى اى وقت عايز توزع اى حاجه (ترانيم / موسيقى تصوريه )
ابعتلى فى المنتدى ده ونشوف طريقه نوصل لبعض بيها 
صلى لاجلى ​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا Romany لسرعة الرد
انا محتاج توزيعات قريب بس هاشوف هاحتاج ايه بالضبط وأبعتلك ونشوف هانوصل لبعض ازاى​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

وبالنسبة لترنيمة ياكنيستنا يامجيدة

هل ممكن تساعدنى فيها ؟

التوزيع اربع اعداد وانا محتاجة خمس أعداد

ياريت تبلغنى

لينك المشاركة


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

بيشو 
بالنسبة لترنيمة ياكنيستنا يامجيد
أنا من وجهة نظرى شايف انها متنفعش يترنم عليها 
لكن أنا هحاول اشوف حل للعدد الخامس وابلغك
صلى لاجلى ​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

romany zakher قال:


> بيشو
> بالنسبة لترنيمة ياكنيستنا يامجيد
> أنا من وجهة نظرى شايف انها متنفعش يترنم عليها
> لكن أنا هحاول اشوف حل للعدد الخامس وابلغك
> صلى لاجلى ​




شكرا رومانى لتعبك

منتظر ردك 

ولو مضطرين نرنم على الموسيقى دى

يبقى ايه توزيعتها بالنسبة للأصوات صولو وجماعى

وللا هاتكون كلها جماعى ؟

​


----------



## anosh (1 يونيو 2009)

*بيشـــــــــــــــــــــــــوى 
انا ممكن اكرر لك اى عدد من الابيات عادى
هاعملهالك على طول و ابعتهالك

و على فكرة انا عندى نفس التوزيع للترنيمة هو كويس
 بس اللى هايقول عليه كورال شباب و الا اعدادى و الا ثانوى

و مش لازم علشان هى 5 ابيات تقولوا 5 كلهم لانها طويله جدا كده على اللى هايسمع 
لكن ممكن تختارو احسن 4 ابيات و تقولوها

و لو على توزيع الصولو و الجماعى ممكن اقولك على التوزيع بس هاسمعها و اقسمها و اقولك 
و اكيد طبعا باقى الاخوه الاعضاء هايقولوا لك رايهم 

بعد اذنك بس ممكن نعرف كورال كنيسة ايه و منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااكم و يكمل خدمتكم *​


----------



## emadhakim (1 يونيو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/108772489/43514467/__online.html


----------



## anosh (1 يونيو 2009)

*خاص بـــــــــ أستاذ / عماد حكيم 

ده لحن تانى للترنيمة 

و كنت رفعت لحضرتك لحن فى الصفحه رقم 23 اتمنى انك تحمل الحن ده و اللحن اللى فات 
و تسمعهم الاتنين كويس جدااااااااااااااااا كذا مره 
و تقولى فى الاخر انى واحد الافضل بالنسبه لك 

*​


----------



## anosh (1 يونيو 2009)

*ياريت يا جماعه اللى يحمل الترنيمة يقولى رايه فى اللحن و بعد كده يمسحه من على جهازه 
و ياريت نكون امناء على خدمة بعض بمعنى ان مافيش اى حد ياخد ترانيم 
او اى عمل لشخص تانى و يستخدمه فى الكورال عنده بدون علم 

و اتمنى فعلا ان اى حد يطلب لحن او كلمات او حتى توزيع يكون فعلا محتاجها فى الخدمه
مش تضيع وقت و جهد و خلاص


ربنااااااااااااااااااا يبارك خدمتكم لمجد اسمه القدوس *​


----------



## emadhakim (1 يونيو 2009)

Romany Zakher قال:


> اخى عماد سلام ونعمه ليك
> رابط العمل مش شغال



*اخى رومانى اعذر جهلى انا ظبت الرابط على مافيش مانع لو اللحن اتغير فيه شوية و اسف على تعبك *
http://www.4shared.com/file/108772489/43514467/__online.html


----------



## emadhakim (1 يونيو 2009)

*اختى انجى اشكرك جدا على تعبك الاتنين احلى من بعض معلهش لو سمحتى ادينى وقت ااقعد مع مسؤلى الكورال علشان نختار رغم انهم احسن من بعض  ربنا يعوضك و على فكرة انا تحت امرك فى  اى حاجة تطليبها منى و ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك *


----------



## evramman (1 يونيو 2009)

*

+

بسم الصليب عليك يا اخت anosh 

بجد فنانة 

ربنا يبارك في موهبتك

ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير



*​


----------



## minabobos (1 يونيو 2009)

معلش يا جماعه اللى عندو معلومات عن المهرجان يبقه يقولنا عيها تكون خاصة بكورال اعدادى
وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بيشـــــــــــــــــــــــــوى
> انا ممكن اكرر لك اى عدد من الابيات عادى
> هاعملهالك على طول و ابعتهالك
> 
> ...



ألكورال من كنيسة أبو قسطور القس 
بردنوها - مطاى - المنيا

الكورال من سن ثانوى وجامعة

ودى ترانيم من شريط أحبك يارب فى خلوتى للفريق 

يوم الصليب



أحبك يارب فى خلوتى - من قصائد البابا


----------



## Romany Zakher (2 يونيو 2009)

*سلام ونعمه يابيشو 
جرب كده ترنيمة كنيستنا يامجيده بعد التعديل ورد عليا 
أما بالنسبه لتوزيع الاصوات فالاخت أنجى تعرف أكتر منى فيه 
وانا واثق انها مش هتقصر معاك فى حاجه 

كنيستنا يامجيده​*


----------



## besho55 (2 يونيو 2009)

بجد شكرا شكرا يا استاذ رومانى على تعبك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير
الشغل أكتر من رائع

أتمنى تسمع ترانيم الكورال وتقولى رأيك

فى ردى السابق فى نفس الصفحة وتقولى رأيك

 I am waiting

​


----------



## besho55 (2 يونيو 2009)

أنجى انا مستنى رأيك فى موضوع تقسيم الأصوات

على فكرة احنا عندنا 6 كورالات

1- كورال مارجرجس ( أطفال )
2- كورال العدرا ( بنات اعدادى )
3- كورال ابو قسطور ( بنات ثانوى )
4- كورال شباب آفا قسطور ( جامعة )
5- كورال المحبة شباب ثانوى

كمان عندنا كورال للكشافة

عاملين أكتر من شريط

أشهرهم

أحبك يارب فى خلوتى ( يحتوى على أحدث قصيدتين للبابا )
كفاية جراحات

ومجموعة ترانيم أخرى مسجلة خارج شرائط


اختارى اللى يناسب الترنيمة من ضمن الكورالات دى​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 يونيو 2009)

_الاخوه الاحباء كل اللي انضموا 
اهلا بيكم معانا نورتوا الموضوع ونتمني نشوفكم 
دايما معانا
وربنــ يبارك في خدمتكم ــــــــــــــــــــــــا


+++ صلـــــ من أجلي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا +++​_


----------



## Romany Zakher (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسمحيلي*



evramman قال:


> *ترنيمة للسيدة العذراء زي ما طلبت مني اللأخت anosh
> 
> يارب تعجبكم *​
> *اسمحيلي
> ...







بجد يا افرام الترنيمه جميله 
وكمان فكرتك جديده 
انا لما قراتها بجد سقفت ليك 
ربنا يباركك 
صلى لاجلى 

​


----------



## anosh (2 يونيو 2009)

emadhakim قال:


> *اختى انجى اشكرك جدا على تعبك الاتنين احلى من بعض معلهش لو سمحتى ادينى وقت ااقعد مع مسؤلى الكورال علشان نختار رغم انهم احسن من بعض  ربنا يعوضك و على فكرة انا تحت امرك فى  اى حاجة تطليبها منى و ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك *




*استاذ عماد
 اشكر ربنا ان الالحان عجبتك بس ياريت تبقى تقولى هاتاخد انى واحد لانى ممكن استغل التانى فى عمل تانى 
و بصراحه مش فاهمه جملة حضرتك  ( على فكرة انا تحت امرك فى  اى حاجة تطليبها منى ) 
مش فاهمه قصدك منها ايه اذا كان على اى خدمه اكيد لو محتاجه اى خدمه من حضرتك هاقولك 
و اذا كان قصدك على فلوس ثمن التلحين انا مش باخد فلوس من خدمه او من كورال فى كنيسة يمكن لو كان شغل شريط معلش ده كلام تانى 
لكن انا احلى حاجه عندى من كل ده لما بسمع عمل ليا من الحانى او كلماتى بتترنم فى كورال 

على العموم انا فى انتظار ردك على اختيار اللحن و خد وقتك براحتك 
بس ياريت فعلا لو الكورال قال الترنيمة ديه فى اى عرض اسمعها بصوتهم 

على فكرة انا اسمى ( انجى اسحق ) لان حضرتك كنت عايز اسمى علشان اللحن 

ربناااااااااااااا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
و صلى من اجلى كتييييييييييييييير 
*​


----------



## anosh (2 يونيو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> أنجى انا مستنى رأيك فى موضوع تقسيم الأصوات
> 
> على فكرة احنا عندنا 6 كورالات
> 
> ...




*بيشوى انتوا لسه عندكم كورال البنات وحده و كورال للولاد لوحدهم حرام عليكم ده احنا فى 2009
 يعنى كده مافيش تقسيم ولاد و بنات او صولو بنت و ولد مثلا 

المهم الترنيمة تمشى من سن اعدادى عادى لانها كبيره على ابتدائى 
هى كويسه لاى مرحله من اعدادى و مادام عندكم البنات لوحدهم و الولاد لوحدهم 

خلاص خلى القرار جماعى عادى و البيت صولو تقسيم عادى 
بس هى الصولو بتاعها لو ولد يكون احسن لانها قويه و محتاجه صوت قوى مش حنين من البنات 
و على فكرة هى كانت نازله فى  شباب الانبا رويس رقم 6
علشان لو محتاج تسمعها 

ربنا معاك و يبارك خدمتك 

على فكرة انا كمان من المنيا بس للاسف عايشه فى مصر 
بصراحه المنيا الايام ديه طالع منها مواهب كتيييييييييييييير 
مينا صبحى و هايدى منتصر و فريق الكرازة و البقيه تاتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## anosh (2 يونيو 2009)

*افرام 
ميرسى على الترنيمة بتاعت العدراء 

بس بعد اذنك انا غيرت شويه فى القرار  انت كنت عامله كده 
 ( اسمحيلي أقولك يا أمي أنا بعشقك . . و في كل صورك . . بشوفك أميرة حتى في حزنك )

انا غيرته كالاتى 
( اسمحى ليا يا عدراء انك انتى تكونى امى  .....و ابقى ابنك بين ايديكى ارمى احمالى و همى )

على ما اعتقد ان كده اقوى و على فكره انا هاسمى الترنيمة ( البوم صور ) او ( البوم صورك )

و ان شا الله لما اخلص اللحن هارفعهالك تسمع كلماتك ملحنه 

و ربنا يبارك فى موهبة الجميع*​


----------



## anosh (3 يونيو 2009)

*خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاص بــــــــــــ / استاذ رومانى 

بعد اذن حضرتك ديه الترنيمة اللى محتاجه حضرتك توزعها لى علشان الكورال 

ياريت حضرتك تحملها و تسمعها انا مسجله بيت و قرار  بس و هى عبارة عن عددين و قرار 
و على فكرة القرار بيتقال مرتين سواء فى الاول او فى النص او فى الاخر علشان انا مسجلاه مره واحده 

على فكرة السلم ( كورد Re ) عادى و بتبداء من  ( re  sol  ) انا عارفه طبعا ان حضرتك مش محتاج شرح بس ساعات فيه ناس بتعانى من الحانى 

المهم الترنيمة لمهرجان الكرازة السنه دى و هى لاعدادى و ثانوى يعنى عايزه التوزيع جامد و قوى و فى نفس الوقت مش كئيب طبعا انا عارفه انى شحات و بيتامر بس معلش ههههههههههههههههههههه

ديه الترنيمة مرتين هو هو التسجيل بس الفرق فى نهاية الترنيمة فى كل تسجيل فيه قفله مختلفه
اسمعهم و قولى رايك فى الكلمات و الالحان و شوف قفلة الترنيمة هاتكون اقوى بانى طريقه 
و ياريت لو فى التوزيع فى الانترو يكون فيها هامنج ضمن التوزيع يقوم بيه الكورال يعضد الترنيمة 

بجد انا عاجزه عن الشكر بجد ربنا يعوضك خير على تعبك 
بس ياريت تحاول ماتتاخرش علشان المهرجان و البروفات *​* ربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
و صلى من اجلى

بعد اذن الجميع بعد اذنكم ممنوع تحميل الترنيمة الا لاستاذ رومانى فقط 
و ابن الطاعه تحل عليه البركه    *​


----------



## besho55 (3 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بيشوى انتوا لسه عندكم كورال البنات وحده و كورال للولاد لوحدهم حرام عليكم ده احنا فى 2009
> يعنى كده مافيش تقسيم ولاد و بنات او صولو بنت و ولد مثلا
> *​




لااااااااا   الموضوع مش كده خالص

احنا عندنا كورال الجامعيين
وكورال مارجرجس
وكورال الكشافة

مشتركين اولاد وبنات

بس فيه كورالين بنات بس وكورال شباب بس كوكتيل يعنى





anosh قال:


> *
> بصراحه المنيا الايام ديه طالع منها مواهب كتيييييييييييييير
> مينا صبحى و هايدى منتصر و فريق الكرازة و البقيه تاتى
> 
> ...



انا معاكى ان المنيا اليومين دول طلعت مواهب كتير

والمواهب الأكتر فى الالحان والتوزيع والكلمات مش بس أصوات

عندك مثلا الحان وتوزيع مارك اسحاق وهندسة صوتية جوزيف منير          الخ



بس انا برده لسه ماعرفتش رأيك فى الكورال من الترانيم اللى بعتهالك


----------



## evramman (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسمحيلي*



romany zakher قال:


> بجد يا افرام الترنيمه جميله
> وكمان فكرتك جديده
> انا لما قراتها بجد سقفت ليك
> ربنا يباركك
> ...




*بجد بجد مرسي خالص علي المجاملة الرقيقة دي 

ربنا الي بيبعت الكلام انا مبعملش حاجة خالص 

صليلي ربنا ينمي موهبتي 

ومستني اسمع توزيعكم والحانكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

*​


----------



## evramman (3 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *افرام
> ميرسى على الترنيمة بتاعت العدراء
> 
> بس بعد اذنك انا غيرت شويه فى القرار  انت كنت عامله كده
> ...




*شكرا جدا علي ردك وتشجيعك 


انا شايف ان القرار  الاول 


"  اسمحيلي أقولك يا أمي أنا بعشقك . . و في كل صورك . . بشوفك أميرة حتى في حزنك "


بيخدم فكرة الترنيمة اكتر 


وبخدم اسم الترنيمة نفسة ان كان ( البوم صور ) او ( البوم صورك )


عن صور العذارء يعني 


وانا مش هعرف اكتر منك اكيد انتي صح 


وعلي فكرة انا شايف ان اسمها يكون " البوم صور " هيبقي اجمل 


مرسي كتير 


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


صليلي كتير


*​


----------



## evramman (3 يونيو 2009)

*اخت anosh  اخ Romany Zakher  مستني اسمع اللحن 

بتتعبوا كتير ربنا يباركم 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم 

صلولي كتير 


*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

ياريت حضرتك تحملها و تسمعها انا مسجله بيت و قرار  بس و هى عبارة عن عددين و قرار 
و على فكرة القرار بيتقال مرتين سواء فى الاول او فى النص او فى الاخر علشان انا مسجلاه مره واحده 



*سلام ونعمه أنجى 
لو سمحتى أبعتيلى باقى الاعداد 
او الافضل تبعتيلى كلمات الترنيمه كلها 
ولو بسرعه يكون احسن لانى الاستعداد للمهرجان بدا
​*


----------



## emadhakim (3 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *استاذ عماد
> اشكر ربنا ان الالحان عجبتك بس ياريت تبقى تقولى هاتاخد انى واحد لانى ممكن استغل التانى فى عمل تانى
> و بصراحه مش فاهمه جملة حضرتك  ( على فكرة انا تحت امرك فى  اى حاجة تطليبها منى )
> مش فاهمه قصدك منها ايه اذا كان على اى خدمه اكيد لو محتاجه اى خدمه من حضرتك هاقولك
> ...


----------



## emadhakim (3 يونيو 2009)

اخى رومانى واضح انك نستنى ملعهش باين عليك مشغول ربنا معاك


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*لا ياحبيبى عماد 
انا مش نسيك
لكن انا كنت مستنى مشاركاتى تزيد علشان ابعتهالك رساله خاصه
وهى خلصت وهبعتهالك فى أقرب وقت
وسامحنى على التأخير 
صلى لاجلى 
​*


----------



## monmooon (4 يونيو 2009)

*روماني هو احنا ممكن ناخد المزمور نحفظه للكورال ولا فيه مشكله ؟؟..  
بلنسه للترنيمه هي بتخلص تأليف . او ما تخلص هبعتهالك علي طول 
بس ياريت ترد علي في موضوع المزمور ده  علشان بجد عجبني اوى 
وربنا معاك ويساعدك علي الخدمه .. انا عارفه اني غلست عليك 
ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك كمان وكان ..*


----------



## emadhakim (4 يونيو 2009)

romany zakher قال:


> *لا ياحبيبى عماد
> انا مش نسيك
> لكن انا كنت مستنى مشاركاتى تزيد علشان ابعتهالك رساله خاصه
> وهى خلصت وهبعتهالك فى أقرب وقت
> ...



اشكرك حبيب قلبى على زوقك و اخلاقك الجميلة و انا اللى اسف ربنا معاك و يبارك في حياتك


----------



## emadhakim (4 يونيو 2009)

*اختى انجى اسف جدا على قلة زوقى لكن معلهش انا قعد مع مجموعة القادة و قالوا اللحن جميلة بس فيه مشكلة الكورال راجع بعد مدة كبيرة من التوقف علشان كده نفسهم فى لحن يعلم فانا اسف جدا جدا جدا هل ممكن تعملى لحن تانى و انا بكرر اسفى مرة تانية و ارجو انك تقبليه خدى و قتك و اكيد موهبتك الجامدة ديه هطلع شى جميل جدا ربنا معاكى و ارجوا تفبلى عذرى ارجوكى *


----------



## فارس الليل (6 يونيو 2009)

طب شكرأ وربنا يبارككم


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

*استاذ رومانى 
انا بعت لحضرتك الكلمات 
يارب تكوت وصلت 
و مستنيه اعرف رايك فى الترنيمة بمنتهى منتهى الصراحه 
و فى انتظار التوزيع فى اسرع وقت 
و ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااك 

على فكرة لو حضرتك من سوهاج 
تعرف موزع اسمه امجد بخيت هو كان وزع لى ترنميتن فى شريطى 
اللى ان شا الله هاينزل قريب

على العموم ربنا معاك و يباركك
صلى لى كتيييييييييييير *​


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

*الاخ فارس الليل 

اهلا بيك معانا و وسطينا 
و فى انتظار مشاركاتك و كتاباتك و الحانك 
و ربنا ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر

فى انتظار اعمالك *​


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

*افرام 
احنا كلنا هنا بنتعلم من بعض يمكن انت تكون شايف الموضوع صح  اكتر منى 
و انا معاك ان القرار خادم الموضوع بس بصراحه انا حاسه انه سطحى شويه مش بيلمس القلب 
يعنى ( اسمحيلي أقولك يا أمي أنا بعشقك . . و في كل صورك . . بشوفك أميرة حتى في حزنك )

اولا انك تكون بتعشق العدراء مش محتاج انك تستاذن منها او انها تسمح لك و بعدين كلمة بعشقك مافيهاش روحانية 

 لكن مثلا شايفه ان ( اسمحى ليا يا عدراء انك انتى تكونى امى .....و ابقى ابنك بين ايديكى ارمى احمالى و همى )
هنا حاسه انها روحانيه شويه يعنى رد فعلا على انك شوفت كل البوم صور العدراء و افتكرت بينك و بين نفسك وقفتها جبنك العمر كله علشان كده بتطلب منها انها تكون امك اللى ترمى حملك عليها يعنى حاسه انها كده اقوى و اعمق و تلمس بيها القلب اكتر 

و انا معاك ان ( البوم صور  ) حلو كأسم للترنيمة و جديد 

ربنا معاك و ينمى موهبتك 

و فى انتظار المزيد من اعمالك*​


----------



## evramman (7 يونيو 2009)

*

اخت anosh 

حرمتينا منك كام يوم 

ان شاء الله يكون خير 

................

اية اخبار الترنيمة 

ما علقتليش عليها يعني !! ؟؟ 

مستني اشوف تعليقاتك واسمع اللحانك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير 



*​


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

emadhakim قال:


> *اختى انجى اسف جدا على قلة زوقى لكن معلهش انا قعد مع مجموعة القادة و قالوا اللحن جميلة بس فيه مشكلة الكورال راجع بعد مدة كبيرة من التوقف علشان كده نفسهم فى لحن يعلم فانا اسف جدا جدا جدا هل ممكن تعملى لحن تانى و انا بكرر اسفى مرة تانية و ارجو انك تقبليه خدى و قتك و اكيد موهبتك الجامدة ديه هطلع شى جميل جدا ربنا معاكى و ارجوا تفبلى عذرى ارجوكى *




*استاذ عماد 
اكيد انتوا مش هاتعرضوا الترنيمة ديه بس و بعدين بعد التوزيع الترنيمة بتبان اكتر 
و عايزه اقول لحضرتك ان كلمات الترنيمة هى اللى بتحدد شكل و نوع اللحن يعنى علشان اللحن يعلم لازم كمان يكون موضوع الترنيمة و كلماتها اقوى من كده تساعد على خروج لحن قوى منها 
على العموم ربنا يدبر لكم الامور و احنا كلنا تحت امر الخدمه بس سامحنى انا مش هاقدر اعملها لحن تانى 
مش علشان انا مضايقه لا خالص انا عندى الحانى و هاقدر استغلها فى كلمات تانى حتى لو كانت الالحان نفسها مش حلوه او ماعجبتش قائد الكورال انا مش بزعل لان كل كورال و كل واحد و له لونه المفضل من الترانيم و الالحان 
بس صدقنى انا مشغوله جداااااااااااااااااا الايام ديه فى شريطى و مهرجانات و حفلات و شغل الصيف كله
على العموم ربنا معاكم و يبارك خدمتكم و لو فيه اى حاجه محتاج تلحين 
انا تحت امر الخدمه 
صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

*انا بعتذر لعدم تواجدى الايام الماضيه 
لظروف خارجه عن ارادتى 
صلواتكم عنى *​


----------



## mero_engel (8 يونيو 2009)

*حقيقي يا جماعه مبسوطه جدا من خدمتكم الجميله 
ونشاطكم الرائع
اتمني تفدنوني 
لاه داخله بكورال ابتدائي المهرجان مستوي تاني
وبدور علي ترنيمه تراثيه مناسبه 
وللاسف مش لاقيه
ولسه كمان معملتش الترنمتين المؤلفين
ياريت لو حد يقدر يكتبلي كلمات ترنيمه تكون مناسبه عن الكمال​*


----------



## besho55 (8 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *
> 
> تعرف موزع اسمه امجد بخيت هو كان وزع لى ترنميتن فى شريطى
> اللى ان شا الله هاينزل قريب
> ...



الف مبرووووووووووك مقدما يا انوش على الشريط

وأكيد الشريط هايكون جميـــــــل جدا لأنه بصوتك الرائع

كمان الموزع امجد بخيت شغله ممتاز وانا عملت عنده توزيعات قبل كده

الف مبروك الشريط مره تانيه وربنا يكمل


----------



## evramman (8 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *افرام
> احنا كلنا هنا بنتعلم من بعض يمكن انت تكون شايف الموضوع صح  اكتر منى
> و انا معاك ان القرار خادم الموضوع بس بصراحه انا حاسه انه سطحى شويه مش بيلمس القلب
> يعنى ( اسمحيلي أقولك يا أمي أنا بعشقك . . و في كل صورك . . بشوفك أميرة حتى في حزنك )
> ...



*مش عارف ؟ ؟ ؟ 

بس اكيد انت صح 

مع اني مختلف معاك 

بس في نفس الوقت القرار بتاعك عاجبني اوي ورائع جدا



anosh قال:



( اسمحى ليا يا عدراء انك انتى تكونى امى .....و ابقى ابنك بين ايديكى ارمى احمالى و همى )​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يدبر الحال 

ويستخدمنا لمجد اسمة 

مستني اسمع لحنها بقي 

ربنا معاك ويقويك علي خدمتة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير


*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (8 يونيو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *روماني هو احنا ممكن ناخد المزمور نحفظه للكورال ولا فيه مشكله ؟؟..
> بلنسه للترنيمه هي بتخلص تأليف . او ما تخلص هبعتهالك علي طول
> بس ياريت ترد علي في موضوع المزمور ده  علشان بجد عجبني اوى
> وربنا معاك ويساعدك علي الخدمه .. انا عارفه اني غلست عليك
> ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك كمان وكان ..*





*أختى monmoon بالنسبه للمزمور دى حاجه جميله انك تحفظيه للكورار 
ومفيش مشاكل خالص 
وانا مستنى ترنيمة بتعتك 
ودى كلمات المزمور 

سبحو الرب ياكل الامم ..... مجدوه ياكل الشعوب
لان رحمته قد قوية علينا 
وانة الرب الى الدهر 
سبحوه سبحو الرب 
سبحو الرب ياكل لامم 
​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (8 يونيو 2009)

emadhakim قال:


> اشكرك حبيب قلبى على زوقك و اخلاقك الجميلة و انا اللى اسف ربنا معاك و يبارك في حياتك






*عماد الترنيمه وصلت 
انا بعتهالك 
مستنى ردك 
​*


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا بيشوى 
الله يبارك فيك

بس انا كان ليا تعليق صغير على ترنيمى يوم الصليب و ياريت تقولى مين اللى كاتب الترنيمة ديه 

انا مش عارفه ازاى كتب بالفصحه و بعد كده بالعاميه 
يعنى بيقول ( اغمضت عينيا مش شايف منظرك ) اغمضت عينيا لغه عربيه فصحه و بعد كده مش شايف منظرك منتهى منتهى  العاميه 
و بصراحه كلمة منظرك صعب اوى تتقال للسيد المسيح *​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

*استاذ رومانى 

انا شوفت رسالة حضرتك اللى كانت كالاتى 
 ( العمل جيد الى حدا ما
وكمان الفكره جديده 
ولكن تناول الموضوع ينقصه بعض الشى 
ارجو اعادة النظر فى القرار 
من الناحيه الفنيه هو اقصر من العدد 
وهذا قد يتسبب فى عدم اتزان العمل 
وكنت اتمنى ان يكون القرار اقوى من العدد )

انا معاك ان القرار قصير 
لكن انا عملت ترنيمة خلاصة هدف المهرجان كله و  القرار رساله واضحه و موجهه لكل مسيحى اللى بفسرها بعد كده فى الابيات 
اكيد طبعا وجهة نظر حضرتك الفنيه سليمه 
و لو حضرتك شايف اى كلمات تتغير للاحسن مافيش مشكله لو فيه اى حاجه جات على بالك 
صدقنى موضوع المهرجان السنه دى رخم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يعنى اشكر ربنا انى قدرت اكتب ترنيمة تحمل هدف المهرجان العام و كل نقطه فرعيه داخل كتاب المهرجان 
بس انا فى انتظار اى تعديلات من حضرتك 
و ميرسى على اهتمامك 
ربنا معاك و يباركك*​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *حقيقي يا جماعه مبسوطه جدا من خدمتكم الجميله
> ونشاطكم الرائع
> اتمني تفدنوني
> لاه داخله بكورال ابتدائي المهرجان مستوي تاني
> ...



*عايزه اقولك ان مافيش ترانيم تراث تنفع للمهرجان السنه دى خاااااااااااااااااااالص لا لابتدائى ولا لاعدادى و لا اى حاجه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس ممكن تاخدى ترنيمة ( يا مصر يابختك يا هناك ... بالطفل يسوع لما جاكى )
 ديه هاتلاقيها فى كتاب الترانيم لذيذه و تنفع شويه لموضوع المهرجان 
بس على فكرة المفروض كنتى بداتى تحضرى للمهرجان و الترانيم من فترة بدرى عن كده لان يا دوب كله هايبداء بروفات بعد الامتحانات مش لسه هاتستنى الترانيم تخلص و تضيعى وقت 
على العموم ماتقلقيش ربنا يدبر ان شا الله 
و الترانيم تخلص و لو لاقيت اى ترنيمة تراث تنفع ليكى هاقولك عليها على تقول 
ربنا معاكى و صلى لى معاكى كتييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

*افرام 
ياريت لو عندك وقت تاخد بركة الخدمه مع اختنا mero_engel
و تكتب لها ترنيمة عن موضوع المهرجان لمرحلة ابتدائى 
لو عندك اى حد معاك فى الكنيسة بيخدم و داخل بولاده المهرجان 
او اتصرف و هات كتاب مهرجان ابتدائى و اقراءه
و اكتب لى ترنيمة و ابعتهالى فى رساله على طول
حاول تزود مشاركتك فى المنتدى علشان توصل 50 مشاركه و تقدر تبعت رساله لاى حد 
انت على العموم 48 يعنى  2 كمان و تقفل 50 

انا فى انتظار الترنيمة منك 
و انا كمان هاكتب لها واحده علشان هى محتاجه اتنين 
و بعد كده الحنهم 

ربنا معاك و يبارك موهبتك لمجد اسمه القدوس 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## besho55 (9 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى يا بيشوى
> الله يبارك فيك
> 
> بس انا كان ليا تعليق صغير على ترنيمى يوم الصليب و ياريت تقولى مين اللى كاتب الترنيمة ديه
> ...



شكرا يا انوش لاهتمامك بالترنيمة

كاتب كلمات يوم الصليب أحد خدام الكنيسة واسمه أ / خلف محروس
وهو كاتب كلمات كل الترانيم فى الشريط ماعدا قصيدتين للبابا وترنيمة اسمها مجرد شكليات

وفعلا الترنيمة دى ماعجبتش ناس كتير فى النقطتين اللى اتكلمتى فيهم ( التغيير من الفصحة للعامية وكلمة منظرك ) بس للأسف هو لما حب يخلى الترانيم دى جديده بالنسبة للناس ده خلى الناس ماسمعتهاش وماعلقتش عليها إلا بعد ما اتسجلت


----------



## besho55 (9 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعة أكيد كلنا بنجهز لنهضة العدرا

ياريت كل اللى يقدر يساعد بحاجة من ترانيم أو موسيقى أو غيره يعمل اللى يقدر عليه ​


----------



## monmooon (9 يونيو 2009)

*مرسي خالص ليك بجد ياروماني
وصليلنا بقي ..والترنيمه انشألله قريب هتكون عندك 
ربنا يباركك ويساعدك في خدمتك *


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *عايزه اقولك ان مافيش ترانيم تراث تنفع للمهرجان السنه دى خاااااااااااااااااااالص لا لابتدائى ولا لاعدادى و لا اى حاجه *​
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس ممكن تاخدى ترنيمة ( يا مصر يابختك يا هناك ... بالطفل يسوع لما جاكى )*
> *ديه هاتلاقيها فى كتاب الترانيم لذيذه و تنفع شويه لموضوع المهرجان *
> *بس على فكرة المفروض كنتى بداتى تحضرى للمهرجان و الترانيم من فترة بدرى عن كده لان يا دوب كله هايبداء بروفات بعد الامتحانات مش لسه هاتستنى الترانيم تخلص و تضيعى وقت *
> ...


 



anosh قال:


> *افرام *
> 
> *ياريت لو عندك وقت تاخد بركة الخدمه مع اختنا mero_engel*
> *و تكتب لها ترنيمة عن موضوع المهرجان لمرحلة ابتدائى *
> ...




* ميرسي اووي انوش حبيبتي *
*علي اهتمامك وسرعه استجابتك *
*وربنا يدبر *
*منتظره كتاباتكم *
*وربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> يا جماعة أكيد كلنا بنجهز لنهضة العدرا
> 
> ياريت كل اللى يقدر يساعد بحاجة من ترانيم أو موسيقى أو غيره يعمل اللى يقدر عليه ​



*بيشوى شوف انت محتاج ايه بالظبط و احنا معاك 
سواء توزيعات او  ترانيم تكون جديده شويه مش معروفه او لو عندك توزيع عايز تعدله 
او محتاج مونتاج لترانيم او بريمير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شوف انتوا محتاجين ايه بالظبط و مافيش مشاكل ربنا اكيد هايدبر
و ياريت بعد كده لما تعملوا شغل شرايط و تكلفوا 
خدو بالكم من كلمات الترانيم لان بجد حرام مصاريف و استديو و توزيعات و فى الاخر الشغل يطلع مش مظبوط اوى 
لكن معلش كل واحد بيتعلم من غلطه 
ربنااااااااااا معاكم و يبارك خدمتكم 
و العدراء تكون معاكم و ترعاكم 
و صلوا لى بجد كتييييييييييييييييييييير 
لانى محتاجه صلواتكم اوى*​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

*ياريت ياجماعه كلناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا نصلى لاخونا 
ابانوب مكرم علشان امتحانات ث . ع 
و ربنااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااه 
و مع كل ممتحن *​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

*استـــــــــــــــاذ  / عمااااااااااااااااااااد حكيم 

انا فى انتظار كلمات الترنيمة التانيه 
و ربنا معاكم و يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم 

و صلوا لى كتييييييييييييير علشان اخلص شريطى و يطلع للنور لحسن الحروب من كل ناحيه 

صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم عنى *​


----------



## evramman (10 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *افرام
> ياريت لو عندك وقت تاخد بركة الخدمه مع اختنا mero_engel
> و تكتب لها ترنيمة عن موضوع المهرجان لمرحلة ابتدائى
> لو عندك اى حد معاك فى الكنيسة بيخدم و داخل بولاده المهرجان
> ...



* انا اخد بركة كبيرة . . .

. . . بالنسبة لكتاب المهرجان . . . 

 انا مش متواجد في الكنيسة اليومين دول خالص 

ومش متوفر عندنا كتب المهرجان لا في مكتبة الكنايس ولا في مكتبة الاسقفية 

معلش بقي

 وانا نزولي مصر مش كتير اليومين دول 

بس هحاول مع اي حد

 لو تقدرتي تسعديني يبقي كتر خيرك . . . 

. . . متهالي كان الموضوع تقريبا عن الكمال مش كدة . . . 

معلش انا ديما بتعبك معايا 

ربنا معاك ويقويك علي خدمته 

كنت هنسي . . .

الف الف مبروك علي الشريط الجديد مستنيين نسمع صوتك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك لمجد اسمة 

معلش طولت عليكي 

صليلي كتير


*​


----------



## anosh (10 يونيو 2009)

*الله يبارك فيك يا افرام بس صلى لى كتير انا و جوزى لان الشريط بتاعنا كلماتنا و الحانا بس ربنا يكمل 
المهم 
المهرجان بيتكلم عن الكمال ( كونوا كاملين ) 
بمعنى كن كامل وطنى خادم كنسى معاصر كل حاجه يعنى 
بس بالنسبه لابتدائى الموضوع مش هايكون كبير كده 
انا هاحاول اقراء كتاب مهرجان ابتدائى و الخص لك النقط المهمه 
بس انت حاول تفكر فى الترنيمة و ربنا يدبر  و خليك فاكر انك بتكتبها لابتدائى 

و حمل شعار المهرجان من هنا من المنتدى و اسمعه 
هو كلماته كالاتى 
مسيحيين و مسيحنا حياتنا
بيعلمنا نكون كاملين
و أنا من مية و تراب بلدى
و تاريخنا يشهد وطنيين
ايمانى بيعلى بمشاعرى
أحب أخواتى و كل الناس
خادم شاهد .. كنسى معاصر
باخدم بلدى بكل حماس


ربنا معاك و يبارك كل موهبه لمجد اسمه *​


----------



## besho55 (10 يونيو 2009)

لو اى حد عنده توزيعات جديدة للعدرا تنفع يترنم عليها ياريت يبعتهالى ولو فى رسالة خاصة لو مش عايز حد ينزلها انا كمان عندى كام توزيع للعدرا بس غالبيتهم موجود على النت كمان عندى توزيعات جديدة للعدرا زى ترنيمة ضنايا ( غير التوزيع اللى على المنتدى ) - بين السكوت - ابنك ياعدرا - يل عدرا - توبك فضفاض - لو رسمت ليكى صورة 
لو اى حد محتاج موسيقى من دى انا ممكن ابعتهاله فى رسالة خاصة بس ياريت هو كمان يساعدنا فى اى توزيعات عنده

انا نفسى فى توزيع ( لو أى أم - أحساس أم - دمعة أم ) أو اى حاجة جديدة لعدرا بس يكون توزيع كويس ممكن يترنم عليه غير التوزيعات اللى مالية النت على الفاضى


----------



## besho55 (10 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعة انا محتاج توزيع لترنيمة يا سائح ضرورى
انا نزلت 3 توزيعات ليها من النت بس من الصعب يترنم عليهم
وهما مش معمولين لكورالات
ياريت لو اى حد عندة توزيع ليها يقولى


----------



## evramman (10 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك يا افرام بس صلى لى كتير انا و جوزى لان الشريط بتاعنا كلماتنا و الحانا بس ربنا يكمل
> المهم
> المهرجان بيتكلم عن الكمال ( كونوا كاملين )
> بمعنى كن كامل وطنى خادم كنسى معاصر كل حاجه يعنى
> ...




*ربنا يبارك في كنيستك الصغيرة " +  أنتي وجوزك + " و يملي حياتكم بالفرح والسلام 

وربنا يدبرلكم الحال ويكون شريط جامد باذن المسيح  . . . 

بالنسبة لموضوع الترنيمة 

انا حاسس ان الموضوع كبير قوي علي ابتدائي بس ربنا يدبر 

انا بفكر في كام فكرة لسة ومستني منك الملخص بتاع الكتاب 

معلش بتعبك معايا مع اني عارف مشغولياتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وبيتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير 


*​


----------



## anosh (11 يونيو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> لو اى حد عنده توزيعات جديدة للعدرا تنفع يترنم عليها ياريت يبعتهالى ولو فى رسالة خاصة لو مش عايز حد ينزلها انا كمان عندى كام توزيع للعدرا بس غالبيتهم موجود على النت كمان عندى توزيعات جديدة للعدرا زى ترنيمة ضنايا ( غير التوزيع اللى على المنتدى ) - بين السكوت - ابنك ياعدرا - يل عدرا - توبك فضفاض - لو رسمت ليكى صورة
> لو اى حد محتاج موسيقى من دى انا ممكن ابعتهاله فى رسالة خاصة بس ياريت هو كمان يساعدنا فى اى توزيعات عنده
> 
> انا نفسى فى توزيع ( لو أى أم - أحساس أم - دمعة أم ) أو اى حاجة جديدة لعدرا بس يكون توزيع كويس ممكن يترنم عليه غير التوزيعات اللى مالية النت على الفاضى



*لو عايز حاجه جديده انا عندى توزيع( يا عدراء يا امى) لو تناسبك و فيه ترنيمة حلوه جدااااااااا اسمها ( امى يا غاليه عليا ) ممكن ابعت لك التوزيع و اسجلها لك علشان الطريقه لو ماحدش عارفها 
و جارى البحث عن توزيعات جديده
ربنا يدبر و بركة ام النور معاكم *​


----------



## besho55 (11 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *لو عايز حاجه جديده انا عندى توزيع( يا عدراء يا امى) لو تناسبك و فيه ترنيمة حلوه جدااااااااا اسمها ( امى يا غاليه عليا ) ممكن ابعت لك التوزيع و اسجلها لك علشان الطريقه لو ماحدش عارفها
> و جارى البحث عن توزيعات جديده
> ربنا يدبر و بركة ام النور معاكم *​




شكرا انجى لاهتمامك 
ياريت تبعتيلى الترنيمتين
لاننا محتاج

ين عدد كبير من الترانيم فى النهضة لان عندنا كل يوم كورال فى النهضة وطبعا هانحتاج ترانيم كتير لأن عندنا 4 كورالات هايقدموا فى النهضة ولو محتاجة اى توزيع انا ممكن ابعتهولك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
وام النور وابو قسطور يكونوا معاكى
انا مستنى الترانيم 

​


----------



## besho55 (11 يونيو 2009)

ياريت يا انجى تسجليلى ترنيمة امى يا غالية عليا لأنى مش عارفها​


----------



## besho55 (11 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعة ياريت اللى يقدر يساعد بتوزيعات لكورالات الأطفال يساعد بيها
لاننا محتاجينها لكورال اطفال امكانياته ضعيف جدا بس نفسهم يعملوا حاجة كويسة ياريت نساعده واكيد مارجرجس شفيع الكورال مش هاينسى اللى عمل كده


----------



## anosh (11 يونيو 2009)

*بيشوى انا عندى كام توزيع ينفع ابتدائى 
و هارفعلك كل التوزيعات اللى ممكن تفيدك
ربنا معاكم و يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## anosh (11 يونيو 2009)

*يا جماعه انا ليا طلب بسيط بس مش عارفه اطلبه فين هنا على المنتدى 
رجاء محبه من كل اخواتى اللى معايا هنا 
اى حد عنده نص او نصوص مسرح تكون جديده و ليها هدف و جيده ياريت يلحقنى بيها 
على فكره انا حملت جميع النصوص الموجوده على كل المنتديات بس للاسف مافيش حاجه قيمه 

ياريت فعلا اللى عنده اى نص يرفعهولى فى اسرع وقت

و ربنا يعوض الجميع *​


----------



## besho55 (12 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بيشوى انا عندى كام توزيع ينفع ابتدائى
> و هارفعلك كل التوزيعات اللى ممكن تفيدك
> ربنا معاكم و يبارك خدمتكم*​




شكرا انوش لسرعة الاستجابة
انا مستنى توزيعات العدرا وتوزيعات الأطفال




anosh قال:


> *
> اى حد عنده نص او نصوص مسرح تكون جديده و ليها هدف و جيده ياريت يلحقنى بيها
> *​



انا عندى كام نص حلوين بس للأسف فى ورق مش كمبيوتر هاحاول اشوف منهم نسخ اليكترونية


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الحبيب مينا بوبوس

بنعمة المسيح خلصوا ترنيمتين بعنوان انا مسيحي 
بعتذر خالص علي التأخير بس انا خلصت الترنيمه من فتره وبأمانه مش قادر انزل ابعتهالك
علي العموم اانا لحنت الترنيمه التانيه انتصار والاولي مسيحسي حقيقي مش ملحنه
بس انا صوتي تعبان مش قادر اسجل 
هاسجل وابعتهالك بعد فتره

انا علي فكره هابدأ امتحانات يوم 16/6 

+++صلوا من أجلي+++​


----------



## emadhakim (12 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *استـــــــــــــــاذ  / عمااااااااااااااااااااد حكيم
> 
> انا فى انتظار كلمات الترنيمة التانيه
> و ربنا معاكم و يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم
> ...


ربنا معاكى يا انجى و تخلصى الشريط فى ااقرب وقت و يكون سبب بركة لناس كتير و باذن ربنا هابعتلك الترنيمة التانية قريب


----------



## anosh (12 يونيو 2009)

*بيشوى ياريت تقولى اسماء النصوص
 اللى عندك لانى ممكن يكونوا معايا قبل ماتتعب و تدور عليهم او ترفعهم

استاذ عماد فى انتظار الترنيمة  *​


----------



## evramman (13 يونيو 2009)

*anosh*​
*انت كنت وعدتيني انك هتعمليلي ملخص عن موضوع كتاب المهرجان

انا في الانتظار 

وانا من نحيتي مش لاقي افكار لترنيمة تنفع لابتدائي عن الكمال 

حاولي تسعديني انا عارف ان مشغولياتك كتير معلش بتعبك 



ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير


*​


----------



## anosh (13 يونيو 2009)

*افرام موضوع المهرجان هو 
هو بتاع اعدادى و ابتدائى و ثانوى موضوع واحد اللى هو كونوا كاملين 
خلاص مش مهم لو مافيش اى فكرة عندك لترنيمة 
دور فى قصص الانجيل يمكن توصل لفكرة  *​


----------



## anosh (13 يونيو 2009)

*بيشوى 
انت عايز توزيعات لابتدائى علشان نهضة العدراء و الا اى حاجه


و ياريت كمان تحددو الترانيم اللى هاتشتغلوها للعدراء 
و انا لو عندى التوزيع ابعتهولك و الا انتوا هاتشتغلوا على اساس التوزيعات اللى هاتلاقوها جاهزة *​


----------



## besho55 (14 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بيشوى
> انت عايز توزيعات لابتدائى علشان نهضة العدراء و الا اى حاجه
> 
> 
> ...



احنا محتاجين اى توزيعات لأن الكورال ده ماعندوش توزيعات خالص
والعازف اللى كان بيعزف معانا مسافر
واحنا محتاجين اى توزيعات وممكن نتدرب عليها
ويفضل يكون فيه حاجة للعدرا علشان هى اقرب مناسبة
وياريت معاهم توزيع يا عدرا يا أمى


----------



## hokka_2020 (14 يونيو 2009)

دى لينكات لبعض موسيقى الترانيم 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N9RZ4NNG غالي عليك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U3OPNZ4T وجهك لا يفارقنى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G2UOZ4Y2 وأنت معايا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=31LCDYMH هيا يا أبرار هيا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5I8GG53Z هى كنيسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3JKIBAPX هل أطرق بابك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z8ZLUIT2 هل أطرق باباك 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1JP2F2CT هاعيش لك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FIVY472J هأتى بطيبى.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UXQQR3TK هات مزمارك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KBG7AYDX نهتف لسيدنا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1A6KOJDH نفسى تحبة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0N3NXIW8 نفسى أعيش مبسوط
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9F6DZM33 نفسى أرسم صورة ليك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W0RV16CI نسجد لإسم الثالوث
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I0JJSVDJ نجم يضىء وسط الظلام
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QAGIFD5M نبعك الصافى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M39UFZX0 مين يحلى الغربة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KIGUUY0L مين أحن منك 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RW7WEUC1 مين أحن منك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JN43RVKL مورنى أن أتى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6JN52W35 مواعيدى ليك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6T1GPXNW مهما طال الزمان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DZB9W7AR مهما الموجة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R58B8OXU من يوم - أنا فرحان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q6KNUOB1 من يملك على الحياة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LET5WO0R من مصر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2R53MPUF من لى سواك يحمينى 3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2F4SDJHG من لى سواك يحمينى 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T077BD8Y من لى سواك يحمينى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BRZGW4XX من كل الأمم 3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ONRIDFHO من كل الأمم 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G9S2LFIW من كل الأمم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=21PO22IN من بعد سنين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FOBW4Q2L من أنا لأصير
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FQDHXGMS من انا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=04BUBIWH من الأعماق يا ربى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J8B2N8O6 مفيش وجود
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9GUXOCX9 مسيحى للأرض جيت
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RE1NO5DS مسيحنا فوق الزمان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ORABK2HY مستر عنه الوجوه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VFCPN2YL مريم إسم جميل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U989SPVS مرني ان آتي إليك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MEQ2N0O9 مجد مريم 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWMN2KTN مجد مريم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M0E66L5S متشال فى قلبك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TCVHCWRK مبدع الأكوان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1O0LPU5E مبارك شعبي مصر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GC6C7VN4 مالى سواك سيدى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XE0HSXWP مالى سواك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RY197BB7 مالم تباركنى ربى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OC4LF8YF ماقدرش أعيش
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PK8WXGBR ماذا يصنع لكرمى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HHRF0V5M مابتنساش 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0BG2H39V مابتنساش
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HGLTRK0L ما دمت ربى فى الطريق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5YDL0WTO ما أحلى ساعة بها
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YSUH2CIS ليه لية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2ITC65UE ليه بتهتم وليه بتخاف
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IP75H4BH ليل العشاء السرى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YU0KHQN3 ليس من صعب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DDELP6I3 ليتك تباركنى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1GNHF345 لولا موت الصلب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4DT9LZXZ لو حاسس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4PYUQLE3 لماذ باربى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JXFDYY1H لما الرب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WUMC6KBR لما اكون تعبان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HKBVVQR5 لما أكون تعبان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RBV1RIGC لما اجتزت الآلآم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZNE9KHU1 لم تري عينآ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OFOC5KVZ لم تر عين إلها
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U2O0MU0Z لم تر عين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XFWAH63C لحن ابؤورو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q59PZZ65 لألهنا بنعد طريق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q350KZG3 لا لا تتركنى وحدى 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XNVCYCYG لا لا تتركنى وحدى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HSWA9DDO لا لا تتركنى وحدك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4NAKGZI5 لا تشمتى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YYC05I1L لا تدينوا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MVVPQAM1 لا تخف لأنى انا معكك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=56EF1HNA لا تخف 4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C0AW6HWU لا تخف 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TQIHFVFM لا تخف
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0NSFMSD6 لا أنسى عاماً
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VD5TLNXH كيف أنسى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T82IQ8LZ كيف انسى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8HEBH43T كنيستى القبطية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NLSBZ0DW كنيستى أرجو لكى من عزة الالة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I19AL30T كنيستى ارجو لكى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UP1QY0HU كمان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VMBIDHVH كما أنا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJ74JB3G كم قسى الظلم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PDHB4KLO كم المسيح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SDPQ9NPD كلمة فى ودنك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=50W7AEGJ كللت السنة بجودك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=26O7M48O كل يوم تحت صليبك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RLX983UO كل فرحة للنفس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T6ODAJXE كل الليالى تنتهى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KMIA25UE كان فية عنقود عنب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7RG68GV1 قلبى الخفاق 3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TRTBHWAN قلبى الخفاق 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JMCMRR51 قلبي الخفاق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M8SYSO4P قلبة حنين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4MMC7TND قصة الحب العجيب 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TUJ1ANX1 قصة الحب العجيب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZJC1VINL قدام عينيا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T2PXHWAR قد محى عند الصليب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NBLOQOM0 قد ايه بتحبنى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L3P9AHK2 قبى الخفاق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7ELZ86SZ قام حقاً
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BNYR20MO قام المسيح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3LRD3RAZ قال لى الشيطان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z5M576SJ فى يوم مريت علىّ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NUZ9GIAW فى يو عند الشروق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JKOXC1CN فى وقت ضعفى 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5MQEEXQA فى وقت ضعفى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=35EVA2Q2 فى كل خليقة رأيتك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MHOS4C7B فى كل خليقة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AJF56EZQ فى عيد ميلادك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VGH73K6L فى ظل حمايتك 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L6KGCPUC فى ظل حمايتك 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FOVVLSW6 فى ظل حمايتك 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C8O5ACWI فى ظل حمايتك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C5VCNKON فى طريق الجلجثه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DW6UOX4N فى طريق الجلجثة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N8PX0TKM فى سفينتى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6T2QZ694 فى حزن شديد 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HLCO724J فى حزن شديد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C1H8F31M فوق الصليب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=80L3OJ93 فرحت قلبى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0SK0BXWZ صممت اذناى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HJU191Y0 شهوة القلب مرار
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z6IZOIDI شكرا لله
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=41TL3UFG شفت يسوع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X03O1N7A سوف أنسى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ODG2YB6 سود يا يسوع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LY5O4TLQ سلمت قلبى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1I2GLJ2Q سلامك فاق العقول 4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IEP2ODVP سلامك فاق العقول 3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PYA7R31H سلامك فاق العقول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VOZE5M33 سلام سلام
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TJCF087B سر الميرون
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6GPN8Y65 سبحوه وزيدوه علوا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PFGFQVJP سبحو لالهنا الحى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8LBY4GE4 سألوز بحضنك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5GLDJVAM سألوذ بحضنك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YBXU5N5O سالكين بالروح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OCT7KXDB زى نور الشمس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SF2KSKW2 زى النهر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C60XI4B7 زى النار ماهى فى العليقة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BVBIWE2B زى العصفور
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IZ9WBT6F رحمة كثيرا ارحمني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TLDQX54S رحلة جميلة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WZ608EVH ربى يسوع جه عشانى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KHZ1WKM6 ربى يسوع الغالى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K1E9FU4P ربي كل الخليقة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4YTPODY1 ربى قد سكيباً
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DQXQ3UNQ ربى بسم حياتى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A0X8AU1V ربى انا عايز
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=INEIJA8Q رب أنت تستطيع كل شىء
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9YOW4767 راجعين لماضينا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FEJ44UR1 دمعة حزينه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XB52060M دع المسيح يحوط قلبك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C63HFHTL خلينى قرب الصليب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UK4EY8EN خلني قرب الصليب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWCYZ9V6 حياتى تشبه قيثارة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=005JAI50 حول عينيك إلى يسوع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SL8O13NV حضن إيديك بتوزيع عالي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UNBJL45H حضن إيديك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7CARIOQC حتى أرى دوماً
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XFFQR1UQ حبيبى أيا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJSMKYA8 حبك يا مريم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FZA47UF7 جراح حبيبى غالى علي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O4CSQI02 جراح حبيبى غالى علي 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0KIZAILC جاى وبسلم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EXRAQLCO تعالوا يا تعابى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LCCFJMEW تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EN5FV8YY بين يديك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KDZBY8U4 بيحبك ربى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VPHJMZG1 بيتى يا رب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XE6TAMHA بنحط حياتنا قدامك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6B8W63VP بقوة لاسم يسوع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TXC0JCHW بروح نسجد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5LBRT082 بالأحضان الأبوية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NGTQW7TZ باركى يا نفسى الرب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J1BYQPML أيها القدوس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YOW4XMR5 أيها الفخارى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LBY756SI أيامى كلها فى إيدك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7335PRRE أوعى تفكر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=71M5X323 او كيريوس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F9VWLU9N انى احب الرب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JS8ABC5J انظروا يده
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YADH4KTH أنتى هى أم النور
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q73MOAX1 أنت عظيم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5P5R088N أنا منك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VB0TIX4L أنا مش خايف
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IXINJI9I أنا جيت علشانك أنت
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5KYKWUU5 أنا جيت علشانك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I1Z3OBRY انا جايلك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A6B913XR أنا الخروف 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FACQREMN إن فاض قلبى بالسلام
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RZOLZB6W إن أحيا مع المسيح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O0M0P8XE امى يا اصل الوجود
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XIHDE425 أمى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1SKG3PBX امكث معى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VOLUUOBH امسك يدى وقدنى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1MAJK18P أمسك يارب أيدى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FY5CCHLY الهى الهى كن قائدى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JAYR0Y8V إلهى إلهى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OYP1XKSW الهنا تنازل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=56HV96TD المؤمن الأمين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZPTK4MX1 الله الذى لنا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C6JBOH3T الكل يمضى ويزول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VQJMPILL الق على الرب همك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=940G32PG السنين بتمر جري
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HUACMRWJ السلام لك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A08QSNCJ الرب لي راع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BPBFMC1R الرب راعى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FW2VS0JE الراعى الواعى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BMNQB0CU افرحى يا نفسى وغنى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PEJDQ05P أفرحنا بيك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OP6LRHDB أعظم من منتصرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EGP8E7UJ أضيئت الشموع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RUV4BMIV أسكن تحت ظل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KYVBNAV1 أزاى أسيب ايدك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O56Y708J ارك ربى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DC27UQ6C أرك إلهي أراك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LY010WK7 اربسالين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8RRWS05S اراك إلهى أراك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A2GPZV53 أدنو إليك 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CVU6B1BD أدنو اليك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GTT3M28I أخطيت
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HGFPT2DM أحبك ربى يسوع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ODAPQQ4H اجرى بسرعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MOEEXBAF آتي إليك يا يسوعى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NUDLPKZA اتى اليك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F4CDZ19N أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PJVLGKNG ابؤورو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PCTKT44 يوم إستشهادك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8X5CBKSR يسوع قاللى انا حارسك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D6ZVC7JF يسوع سير أمامى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BUK2GV70 يسوع بيدور عليا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A74QP854 يسوع بيدور
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KQY6P97B يسوع أنت تعلم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5C9R5TU0 يسوع انت تعلم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TFBUJQ5L ياللى مش لاقى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6F9MKWQA ياللى حبتنى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C4OGE89D ياللى أمامك حياتى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJLXL0R1 ياصاحب الحنان 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X50Q6UE9 يا نفوس حزينة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VWNJPUD9 يا من سعيت
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DUAIJQ0O يا من بحضوره
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZXQDNDTD يا من بحضورة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=02KVEDWQ يا من أحتويتنى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9BS8Q3R0 يا ملكة بارة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L5T1H40J يا مريم البكر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S29WM49K يا مريم البكر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EX1KLIPI يا مؤتى الأغانى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OQGBQ050 يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J20B1HEY يا طبيبى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DXLGB33P يا صاحب الحنان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DW8FYRSL يا شمس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DEIELRBP يا سيدي لما أرى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UFMAU8WR يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M66RAVJ9 يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GO6FH4EW يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=539OKAHA يا سيدى املأ قلبى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NYKHR6LY يا سيدى الحبيب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B6EBLXL0 يا سائح للقاء يسوع 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WOB4PIXQ يا سائح للقاء يسوع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=75QTPJDL يا رب أشكرك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z866J0Q0 يا ترى أي صديق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2HPBE6N1 يا أمى حنانك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9PC85RH7 يا إلهى أنت تعلم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4SSJ2QD0 يا أبانا لست أدرى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I5R1GFWD وقت ضيقتنا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4DN3258B وقالى ها انا معك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CLLEINE9 قلبي العنيد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aLN9N1W94 فى عتمة الليل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aNT3XZ4SW فى بحر الشرور
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a7HPDBZ90 فوق العذاب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LYNSBZWH وسط البحر الهايج 3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1SKXC2F7 وسط البحر الهايج 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YEFKAQDD وسط البحر الهايج
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q91H7AG9 ورأيت سماء جديدة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L4IF8GEH شعار مهرجان 2009
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CYTAC27R لما الشمس تغيب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a5H1EC8FD يسوع وسط البرد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a7GZZTOBV يا نبع الحنان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a4LSJ4YAU يا طبيبي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aXV3Z47LF نلتم الامجاد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aYUL5CR2W مشتاق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aNKV9AAEF غريب الدار
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aVDNT0FDU من كل طريق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a2CZGO4PX ما عندى شيئ 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aZD09NDMH ما عندى شىء
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aF8M6ANWN لحظة ضعف
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aC9274A9M قبل ما يكون الزمان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aZVWYV2B4 فى يوم عند الشروق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aJU3FU9WU فى قرية فى مدينة داود 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aK0FJJ6OT عينى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a8AJTWGKO عارفك مش قادر ترتاح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aZSX49S2N زكا العشار
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a0Y5E9ZB5 دموعك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a8XT7QZOD ذكرياتى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aREXD375X خشبة سايل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aYSTIHI6Y خبأت كلامك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aEPNCYIC2 حضن المراحم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aMTLD8PBH ايوة انا أمه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aL7EBQC1O ايها الصليب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a69NRUPVH أمى يا عدرا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aB74Z4UVN إمرأه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aNGGAF0OD اليك شبابى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=aIT6QENKJ الساعة 6

منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــول

ربنا معاكم ​


----------



## besho55 (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا hokka_2020
على الموسيقى


----------



## hokka_2020 (14 يونيو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا hokka_2020
> على الموسيقى



  لا شكر على حاجة زى دى
انا معملتش حاجة 
وكمان كل دى حاجات ربنا 
عادى بقى 


وفيه كام  توزيع حلوين اوى 
وفيه توزيع اصلى معايا صوته حلو للعدرا 
بأذن ربنا ارفعهم 
بس بجد معلش انا ممكن اتأخر لان مش فاضية خالص الفترة دى 

ربنا معاكم وتعملوا احلى خدمة يارب دايما ​


----------



## anosh (14 يونيو 2009)

*هوكا 
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر 
و يلا ايدك معانا بقى ياسكر فى الخدمه هنا
و ميرسى على التوزيعات 
و فى انتظار الباقى 
ربنا معاكى فى الامتحانات 
و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك *​


----------



## evramman (15 يونيو 2009)

*

مرسي جدا hokka_2020   علي تعبك 

ربنا يباركك 

بس في مشكلة من اول ترنيمة " يسوع وسط البرد " لحد " الساعة 6 " لنكاتها مش موجودة علي الميجا ابلود 

وشكرا ليك جدا علي تعب محبتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير

*​


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2009)

*افرام 
 انا شوفت الترنيمة الاخيرة اللى بعتهالى 
على فكرة الترنيمة حلوة انا كمان بحب الافكار الجديده فى الالحان زى الراب ميوزيك 
بس هى فيها حاجه بسيطه انك مكرر كلام كتير يعنى ده بيعتبر ضعف فى الكاتب 
لكن ماتقلقش هاظبطها و اشوف موضوع الراب ده ايه ظروف فى المهرجان 
و بجد ميرسى على تعبك كتير 
و انا احتمال اخدها للكورال عندى للمهرجان لانها مش هاتنفع ابتدائى خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص  
بس هاشوف و اقولك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و ينمى موهبتك 
و يبارك خدمتك و تثمر 30 و 60 و 100 
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااتك  عنى *​


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2009)

*بيشوى 
يا رب يكون التوزيع عجبكم و على فكرة هو للموزع عمانوئيل سعد 
و انا هابعت لك توزيعات تانى
و هوكا رفعت لكم توزيعات كتير اكيد هاتستفاد منها 
انا كانت عندى بس صعب انى ارفع كله 
و ان شا الله هوكا لسه هاترفع تانى توزيعات 
و انا هابعت لك الجديد اللى عندى 

بس ياريت كمان ماتنساش موضوع نصوص المسرح الوقت بيعدى
ربنااااا يعوضك 
و يكون معاك *​


----------



## DoooDooo (15 يونيو 2009)

*سلام المسيح معاكم
هو انا اتناسيت ولا ايه يا جدعان :d
على العموم مفيش مشاكل 
ربنا معاكم كتير ويحافظ عليكم ويثمر خدمتكم ويكون معاكم فى المهرجان
سلام*​


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2009)

*DoooDooo*​*

حمد الله على السلامه انتى كنتى فين كل ده
احنا طبعا فاكرين طلبك ماتخافيش احنا مش بننسى خدمة حد
انتى كنتى عايزه ترنيمة للعدراء و ترنيمة عن الشهداء 
الترانيم قربت تخلص و ابعتهم لك على طول هى الترانيم مكتوبه 
من ساعة ماطلبتيها بس الالحان تخلص و ابعتهملك
بس ياريت تقولى الكورال اسمه ايه و تبع كنيسة ايه علشان بس اعرف الترانيم رايحه فين 
و ربنا معاكى ياقمر و صلى لنا كتير معاكى 
*​


----------



## evramman (15 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *افرام
> انا شوفت الترنيمة الاخيرة اللى بعتهالى
> على فكرة الترنيمة حلوة انا كمان بحب الافكار الجديده فى الالحان زى الراب ميوزيك
> بس هى فيها حاجه بسيطه انك مكرر كلام كتير يعنى ده بيعتبر ضعف فى الكاتب
> ...



*مرسي جداanosh
 
علي كلامك الجميل 

الي انا اقصدة من تكرار الكلام في الترنيمة هو بيخدم فكرة الترنيمة نفسة وحتي لو حبيتي تشيلي الكلام المكرر منها علاقي المعني وقع . . وفي نفس الوقت فكرة تكرار فكرة الترنيمة في الترنيمة نفسها بتخدم فكرة لحن الراب ميوزيك 

ابقي ابتعتيلي علي الخاص  عن تعليقك عليها بالتفصيل . . 

انا مستني علي فكرة اسمع لحن ترنيمة "  البوم صور  " الي وعدتيني هتسمعيني لحنها 

ربما يبارك في حياتك وخدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

صليلي كتير 


*​


----------



## DoooDooo (15 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا تاسونى انجى كتير خالص
ربنا يحافظ على خدمتكم
انا من كورال نور العالم - كنيسة مارجرجس والانبا انطونيوس ..اسكندرية
انا بس كنت فى الامتحانات وخلصت ورجعت اهو معاكم ... بس بليز اول لما يخلصوا تبعتيهوملى .. لحسن موهلتى خلاص تقريبا خلصت ..وانا عايزة اوريهم للقادة بتوعى 
ربنا يحافظ عليكم وعلى خدمتكم ويثمرها 
سلام*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 يونيو 2009)

موسيقى ترانيم 
لاتدينو 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YYC05I1L

العيون الطيبين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/111665130/ed6b6002/__online.html​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *هوكا
> نورتى الموضوع يا قمر
> و يلا ايدك معانا بقى ياسكر فى الخدمه هنا
> و ميرسى على التوزيعات
> ...



 الموضوع منور بأصحابه ربنا يخليكى يا انجى 

صلى لى كتير يا قمر 

ربنا معاكى دايما يارب​


----------



## anosh (16 يونيو 2009)

*بيشوى انا بعت لك توزيع تانى 
ربنا معاكم و يبارك كل خدمه فى كل مكان

dooodooo
هاخلص الترانيم حاضر و ابعتهم لك 

افرام صدقنى اول ما اخلص اللحن هابعتهولك 
معلش يا جماعه اليويمن دول يومين مهرجانات و حفلات و ربنا يدبر 
و يكون مع الجميع *​


----------



## evramman (16 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *
> افرام صدقنى اول ما اخلص اللحن هابعتهولك
> معلش يا جماعه اليويمن دول يومين مهرجانات و حفلات و ربنا يدبر
> و يكون مع الجميع *​


*
ربنا معاكي ويقويكي ويسندك بيمينة ويساعدك علي خدمتة 

انا عارف مشغلوليات وخدمتك ربنا يساعدك انا كنت بس بفكرك لحسن تكونوا ابتديتوا تشتغلوا عليها قبل ما اسمعها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

ربنا معاك وصليلي كتير


*​


----------



## monmooon (16 يونيو 2009)

*روماني الترنيمه اتألفت انا عارفه اني مغلسه خالص خالص سامحني
بس معلش لو هتقدر تخلص الترنيمه دى بدرى يبقي كويس علشان هندخل بيها المهرجان 
اه علي فكرة السن اللي هيعمل الترنيمه كورال مجمع 
رد علي وقولي ابعتها ازى ؟؟*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (16 يونيو 2009)

*سلام  ونعمة monmoon 
بالنسبه للترنيمه ابعتيهالى فى رساله خاصه 
وربنا يدينى واقدر اخلصها بدرى ​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (16 يونيو 2009)

*حبيبى عماد 
مدام لحن الترنيمه عجبك وتشتغلها 
ياريت لو سمحت بعد ما تعرضوها تبعتهالى علشان اسمعها 
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
​*


----------



## monmooon (17 يونيو 2009)

*سلام يا روماني انا بعت الترنيمه 
بس لو فيها حاجات عاوزة تتظبط اعمل 
فيها اللي يريحك .. يعني انا سيبالك مطلق الحريه 
وربنا معاك ويوسع خدمتك اكتر واكتر​*


----------



## anosh (17 يونيو 2009)

*استاذ رومانى 
بعد اذنك ممكن تبعت لى جزء من الترنيمة اللى لحنتها لاستاذ عماد
اكيد هانتعلم من الحان حضرتك و نسمع لون جديد 
و الحان حضرتك و الكلمات امانه عندى 
ربناااااااااااا مع الجميع 
و يتمجد فى كل عمل *​


----------



## FADY LABIB (18 يونيو 2009)

*يا جماعه أنا عارف ان القسم ده لتأليف و تلحين الترانيم
و انا بمعونة ربنا ممكن أالف ترانيم فاللى محتاج ترنيمه عن موضوع معين 
يكتب و انا ان شاء الله هألفهاله أما التلحين فده على باقى اخواتنا​*


----------



## anosh (21 يونيو 2009)

*dooodooo
انا بعت لك ترنيمة  من 4 او 5 ايام 
انا مش عارفه انتى فين 
على العموم فى انتظار ردك *​


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2009)

*dooodooo
اشكر ربنا ان اللحن عجبك و الكلمات 
و باذن ربنا ترنيمة العدراء جاهزه لو محتاجاها 
و انا شوفت رسالتك 
و فى انتظار راى القائد عندكم
و ربنااااااااا مع الجميع *​


----------



## anosh (23 يونيو 2009)

*بيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشوى 
اتمنى ان كل التوزيعات اللى بعتهالك تفيدكم فى نهضة العدراء 
و ميرسى على تعبك و التوزيعات اللى بعتها 
بركة ام النور ترعاكم*​


----------



## evramman (24 يونيو 2009)

*
ازيك يا anosh 

اخبارك اية واخبار المهرجان اية 

والالبوم الجديد اخبارة اية 

طمنينا  . . .

المهم 

اية اخبار ترنيمة " كونوا كاملين " وترنيمة " البوم صور "

اشتغلتي عليهم ولا لسة 

كنتي قلتيلي عندك تعليقات علي ترنيمة " كونوا كاملين " انا مستني 

انا عارف انك مشغولة كتير 

ربنا يقويك ويبارك في موهبتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير



*​


----------



## anosh (24 يونيو 2009)

*افرام
انا خلصت لحن ترنيمة العدراء و باذن ربنا هابعتهولك قريب تسمعه
بس للاسف موضوع الراب فى المهرجان مانفعش 
انا ماعملتش حاجه بترنيمة كونوا كاملين 
يعنى لو اى حد محتاجها علشان المهرجان ممكن تديهاله
و صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## evramman (24 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *افرام
> انا خلصت لحن ترنيمة العدراء و باذن ربنا هابعتهولك قريب تسمعه
> بس للاسف موضوع الراب فى المهرجان مانفعش
> انا ماعملتش حاجه بترنيمة كونوا كاملين
> ...



*
مرسي جدا اخت anosh   علي اهتمامك وردك 

انا مستني اسمع لحنها شوقتيني ليها بجد لاني حبيت الترنيمةدي من قلبي 

وياريت لو تقدري تشيلي المشاركة بتاعتي الي فيها الترنيمة علشان محدش ياخدها يعني 

المهم 

انا ممكن اعرض ترنيمة " كونوا كاملين "  علي الجماعة عندنا في الكنيسة 

وربنا يستر و ماضربش هههههههه

انت كان ليك تعليق عليها بس ما وضحتيش ممكن توضحيلي في رسالة خاصة اية وجهه نظرك في الكلام ولحنا 

معلش انا بتعبك معايا انا عارف  اني متعب بقي 

قدرك وخدمتك هتعملي اية بقي هههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير



*​


----------



## cedrof (24 يونيو 2009)

انتي بجد ربنا بعتك ليا ولي اولاده انا اسمي جورج ماسك خدمة كورال واجتمعات في بعض الكنائس ولكن مفتقدين عازفين وفي حاجات كتيييييييييييييرررر اوي عايز اقولها ....... انا ايميلي spider20060********.com واتمني من الله انك تهتمين لموضوعي بركة الله تحل عليكم


----------



## monmooon (24 يونيو 2009)

*استاذ روماني ايه اخبارك 
انا عارفه انك مشغول وانا تعباك خالص 
ايه اخبار التلحين 
لو فيه حاجه جديده انا مستنيه 
انا عارفه اليومين دول زحمه مهرجانات وحفلات 
ربنا معاك ويساعدك ويقويك *


----------



## anosh (24 يونيو 2009)

*الاستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذ / جورج  (  cedrof)
اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك و شرفت خدمتنا 
احنا هنا انا و اخواتى علشان خدمة الكورال فى كل مكان و لكل شخص 
سامحنى ممنوع وضع الايميلات 
و انا لا اتعامل مع اى شخص بالايميل
لكن الخدمه هنا مفتوحه للجميع 
و احنا تحت امر الخدمه 
فى انتظار طلبات حضرتك 
و اى استفسارات 
و ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
و يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه 

*​


----------



## minabobos (24 يونيو 2009)

هاى يا انجى اخبارك اية
كل سنة وانتى طيب
حبيت اسال ع اخر اخبار شريطك اية وامتا باذن ربنا هيكون ف المكتبات
علشان نسمعه


----------



## minabobos (24 يونيو 2009)

*لو انا عندى توزيع موسيقى لترنيمة 
والترنيمة دى بيقول المرنم الاصلى مثلا بنت
يبقه هل لزم ف الكورال برضو اللى يقولها يكون بنت ولا اختار ولد يقوله
مع اختلاف الطريقه اللى بيقول بيها كل صولو *


----------



## anosh (24 يونيو 2009)

minabobos قال:


> *لو انا عندى توزيع موسيقى لترنيمة
> والترنيمة دى بيقول المرنم الاصلى مثلا بنت
> يبقه هل لزم ف الكورال برضو اللى يقولها يكون بنت ولا اختار ولد يقوله
> مع اختلاف الطريقه اللى بيقول بيها كل صولو *




*صلى لى يا مينا 
خلاص الشريط فعلا قرب ينزل المكتبات 
بس يعنى فيه شوية حاجات صغيرة كده معطله الدنيا
و باذن المسيح اول ماينزل اكيد المنتدى كله هايعرف

المهم 
اى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن قائد الكورال يغيرها زى ماهو عايز 
ان شالله حتى يعمل لها لحن جديد و يوزعها من تانى مع الاحتفاظ طبعا بحقوق الغير
يعنى مش شرط علشان الصولو الاساسى بتاعها بنت يبقى لازم تقولها بنت لا عادى
  زى ما عين و اذن القائد تشوف و تسمع يقدر يخرج و يخرج عرض الكورال فى احسن صورة 
عادى تقولها بنت يقولها ولد عادى يقولها الكورال كله جماعى عادى جدااااااااااااااااااا
ربنااااااااااااااااااا معاكم و صلوا لى كتيييييييييييييييييييير
 *​


----------



## Romany Zakher (24 يونيو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *استاذ روماني ايه اخبارك
> انا عارفه انك مشغول وانا تعباك خالص
> ايه اخبار التلحين
> لو فيه حاجه جديده انا مستنيه
> ...



*سلام يا  monmoon 
انا عار ف انى معطلكم 
بس صدقينى غصب عنى 
فجأه حصلت بعض المشاكل عندى فى الجهاز وكمان النت 
ذائد انى مزحوم علشان المهرجان 
لكن بالنسبه للحن فهو خلص 
وانشا الله يتبعت فى اقرب وقت 
وانا اسف على التاخير​*


----------



## besho55 (24 يونيو 2009)

مساء الخير يا انوش
انا بعتلك التوزيع اللى انتى طلبتيه 
ياريت تبلغينى رأيك
وانا مستى تسجيل ياعدرا حضنك دافى


----------



## monmooon (25 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا معاك ويقويك انا اسفه اني عملتلك قلقل 
سامحني  ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك يارب *


----------



## minabobos (27 يونيو 2009)

بسم الثالوث القدوس
النهارد جايب ليكم ترنيمة كلنا بنحبها اوى
وهى ترنيمة المس ايدينا
طبعا كلنا عارفنها
بس المرة دى بصوت مختلف
وكمان بدون موسيقى

المس ايدينا
وهى بصوت المرنم عادل اسعد
ودى رابط التحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/114499192/2efc4f61/____.html

اتمنى الترنيمة تعجبكم
وياريت اللى يسمع الترنيمه
يسيب رده ف الموضوع
ودى علشان يشجع عادل ان يستمر
وع فكرة دى تانى عمل لي ع النت 
نتمنا ان صوته يعجبكم وصلوا من اجلنا
محتاجين رايكم بقه ف مستوى الاداء


----------



## evramman (28 يونيو 2009)

minabobos قال:


> بسم الثالوث القدوس
> النهارد جايب ليكم ترنيمة كلنا بنحبها اوى
> وهى ترنيمة المس ايدينا
> طبعا كلنا عارفنها
> ...



*

الله بجد صوته جميل جدا 

ربنا يباركله في موهبته وشكرا ليك يا اخ  minabobos   علي الترنيمة الجميلة دي 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير

*​


----------



## monmooon (28 يونيو 2009)

*استاذ روماني شكلك نسيتني 
انا عارفه اني مضايقك بس احنا محتاجين نبداء شغل 
وبروفات حاول تبعتهالي في وقت قريب*


----------



## Romany Zakher (29 يونيو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *استاذ روماني شكلك نسيتني
> انا عارفه اني مضايقك بس احنا محتاجين نبداء شغل
> وبروفات حاول تبعتهالي في وقت قريب*





*سلام ونعمه ياmonmoon 
انا بجد  خجلان  من تاخيرى ومتشكر خالص ليكى على تقديرك لى 
رغم طيلة مدة  التلحين 
وجارى رفع الترنيمه 
وهتوصلك فى رساله خاصه 
شكرا ليكى كمان مره 
​*


----------



## monmooon (29 يونيو 2009)

romany zakher قال:


> *سلام ونعمه ياmonmoon
> انا بجد  خجلان  من تاخيرى ومتشكر خالص ليكى على تقديرك لى
> رغم طيلة مدة  التلحين
> وجارى رفع الترنيمه
> ...



شكراً ليك خالص استاذ روماني علي اللحن الجميل ده 
انا بجد مش قادره اوصفلك شكرى لك ربنا يخليك بجد 
ربنا يقويك ويبارك خدمتك ... 
صليلي بقي علشان العمل ينجح كله  ..
ربنا معاك  ومرسي ليك بجد  ..


----------



## Romany Zakher (29 يونيو 2009)

*سلام يا monmoon 
نشكر  الرب  انى اللحن عجبك 
وانا متشكر خالص ليكى  انك هترفعيه بعد ما يخلص 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويساعدك 
بجد انت ربنا مديلك نعم كتير يكفى صبرك عليا 
على فكره انا معرفش اسم الكورال ولا الكنيسه 
صلى لاجلى 
​*


----------



## monmooon (29 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه 
انا مقدره اللي انت فيه  يا استاذ روماني  وانا عارفه انك مش فاضي 
ربنا معاك 
هبعتلك اسم الكورال وصوره ليه  كمان في رساله خاصه *​


----------



## monmooon (29 يونيو 2009)

*معلش يا استاذ روماني 
الرساله اتبعتت اربع مرات كان عندى مشكله في الجهاز 
ربنا معاك ويساعدك ​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يوليو 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ه
أخيرا خلصت امتحانات ورجعتليكم يا حبايبي
بعد رحله من الشقا والتعب بس اكيد هيكون فرح

ميرسي لكل الاعضاء اللي صلوا من أجلي واللي سألوا عليا سواء ع الخاص او علي العام
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2009)

*حمدالله على السلامة اخى ابانوب 
بالنجاح ان شاء الله 
*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (2 يوليو 2009)

اولا احب اقول ان الموضوع دة حلو قوى لانوة بيساعد كل الكورالات وربنا يبارك خدمتكوم 
وثانيا انا ماسك كورال اعدادى وعندى حفلة فى نص سبعة وكنت محتاج توزيع ترنيمه احكى يا تريخ وتوزيع ترنيمه علشانى خلقت الدنيا وربنا يبارك الخدمة وحيتكم


----------



## Romany Zakher (2 يوليو 2009)

*كفاره يابطل 
اخيرا خلصت امتحنات 
ربنا يديك النجاح ياابانوب​*


----------



## anosh (2 يوليو 2009)

* 
medo_2010200  
اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك 
و جارى البحث عن التوزيعات المطلوبه 
و باذن المسيح لو لاقيت اى حاجه منهم هابعتهم لك على طول 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (2 يوليو 2009)

*حمد الله ع السلامه يا ابانوب 
الحمد الله الامتحانات عدت على خير 
و باذن المسيح تكون النتيجه كويسه 
و ربنا يديك تعبك و اكتر
و يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## besho55 (2 يوليو 2009)

نورت المنتدى من تانى يا ابانوب
اخيرا فضيتلنا
بس مش عارف نقولك حمدلله على السلامه ولا نقولك كفارة​


----------



## monmooon (2 يوليو 2009)

*مرسسسي استاذ روماني علي اهتمامك بالخدمه ورسالتك وصلت 
شكراً ليك بجد  
ربنا يكون معاك ويقويك ويساعدك ​*


----------



## ربنا موجود (4 يوليو 2009)

*لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا محتاج توزيع لترنيمة بظهور يظهر صبح جميل
ضرورى جدا علشان عندى عرض لكورال اعدادى فى نهضة صوم العدار الجاية
وربنا يعوض تعبكم خير ان شاء الله*​


----------



## anosh (5 يوليو 2009)

*ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا موجود 
اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك 
و شرفت موضوعنا و خدمتنا 
ده توزيع بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل 

اللينك *​http://www.2shared.com/file/6564575/213759fa/___.html


----------



## besho55 (7 يوليو 2009)

سلام المسيح مع كل الموجودين فى المنتدى

احبائى اصحاب موهبة التأليف 

ليا طلب عندكم

انا محتاج ترنيمة تتكلم عن الخريجين علشان نقدمها فى حفلة تخريج

آسف انى اقول انا محتاجها بسرعة بس اعزرونى الحفلة بعد حوالى اسبوعين او تلاته بس

مع العلم ان الخريجين خريجى دبلوم وثانوية عامة ( الأغلبية دبلوم )​


----------



## evramman (10 يوليو 2009)

*

مساء الخير يا اخت anosh

اخبارك ايه واخبار الالبوم ايه 

ايه اخبار ترنيمة " البوم صور " لحنتيها ولا لسه 

انا عارف انك مشغولة كتير ربنا معاك ويقويك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير 


​*


----------



## anosh (10 يوليو 2009)

*بيشوى 
لو اى حد قدر يكتب لك يبعتهالى و انا الحنها على طول 
و على فكرة بامانة انا مش ناسيه تسجيل ترنيمة يا عدراء حضنك دافى 
بس صدقنى انا الجهاز عندى فيه شوية مشاكل


افرام 
على فكرة انا لحنت الترنيمة من تانى يوم على طول
بس المشكله ان الاخت اللى كانت طالبه الترانيم 
بعد ما انت كتبت و ابانوب كتب و انا لحنت 
فى الاخر اعتذرت و اتسفت و قالت انهم غيرو عرض الكورال
على العموم انا هابعت لك تسجيل كده كنت سجلته اول ما لحنت الترنيمة *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 يوليو 2009)

_الأخوه المحبوبين

محتاج لصلاتكم لأني شغال في المهرجان في الكلمات يعني
وبجد مطحون ع الأخر 
ف ياريت تصلوا معايا لأجل كلمات الترانيم
انها تكون ثلثه ومناسبه لكل مرحله وربنا يمسحها بروحه ويبعت اللي عايز يقوله للناس في الكلمات
وبرضو الالحان تكون مناسبه علي الكلمات وتكملها والتوزيعات تكون في اطار جو الكلمات والالحان_​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 يوليو 2009)

_الأخوه المحبوبين

محتاج لصلاتكم لأني شغال في المهرجان في الكلمات يعني
وبجد مطحون ع الأخر 
ف ياريت تصلوا معايا لأجل كلمات الترانيم
انها تكون ثلثه ومناسبه لكل مرحله وربنا يمسحها بروحه ويبعت اللي عايز يقوله للناس في الكلمات
وبرضو الالحان تكون مناسبه علي الكلمات وتكملها والتوزيعات تكون في اطار جو الكلمات والالحان_​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 يوليو 2009)

معلش في مشكله في النت الرد اتبعت مرتين





محتاج مساعدتكم

خلاص هنبدأ بروفات لعرض المهرجان وللأسف انا تعرضت من شهر لعدة انفعالات صوتيه أدت لضياع نبرة صوتي 
خااااااااااااااااالص ومش قادر دلوقتي ارنم زي الأول ولا حتي أجيب الطبقات العاليه ومن اقل حديث مع صحابي مش انفال صوتي بيسؤ خااااااااااااااالص وبحاول أعمل كل الحاجات اللي بعرفها عن تقوية الصوت لكن من غير فايدة

ف معلش ياريت تقولولي أعمل إيه لني متضايق خاااااااااااااالص بسبب كده​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 يوليو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> سلام المسيح مع كل الموجودين فى المنتدى
> 
> احبائى اصحاب موهبة التأليف
> 
> ...





هاااااااااااااااي بيشوي انا عندي ترنيمه تنفع لفلات الخريجيين 
هأظبطها وابعتهالك في أقرب وقت​


----------



## besho55 (11 يوليو 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> هاااااااااااااااي بيشوي انا عندي ترنيمه تنفع لفلات الخريجيين
> هأظبطها وابعتهالك في أقرب وقت​




شكراااااااااا جدا ابانوب 
انا مستنى الترنيمة


----------



## evramman (13 يوليو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *
> افرام
> على فكرة انا لحنت الترنيمة من تانى يوم على طول
> بس المشكله ان الاخت اللى كانت طالبه الترانيم
> ...



*


مرسي جدا علي تعبك يا   اخت anosh

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 

وشكرا ليك جدا علي اهتمامك وتقديرك رغم مشاغلك 

ومدام الترنيمة كدة برائة انا ممكن اعرضها علي الشباب في الكنيسة عندنا لنهضة صوم العذراء باذن المسيح

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير 



*​


----------



## anosh (15 يوليو 2009)

*اوكى افرام 
و انا هالحنها و الكلمات زى ما انت كاتبها مش هاغير فيها حاجه*​


----------



## minabobos (19 يوليو 2009)

محتاحين توزيعات جديدة للعدراء علشان النهضة
ياريت اللى يكون عندوا توزيع موسيقى لحاجه للست العدراء يبقه يقولنا
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## anosh (20 يوليو 2009)

*مينا 
فى صفحه 37 فيه توزيع بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل حمله 
و قولى انت عايز توزيعات ايه للعدراء و انا ارفعهملك باذن المسيح لو عندى 
بركة ام النور تكون مع الجميع *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2009)

طاب يا جماعه انا قلت من فتره ان صوتي تعبان 
ومحتاج نصايحكم ومحدش رد 
وصوتي تعبان لغية دلوقتي
ياريت حد يفيدني​


----------



## anosh (21 يوليو 2009)

*ابانوب 
سبب اجهاد صوتك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 يوليو 2009)

انفعالات صوتيه زعيق يعني​


----------



## besho55 (23 يوليو 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> انفعالات صوتيه زعيق يعني​




يبقى تستاهل

ههههههههههه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 يوليو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> يبقى تستاهل
> 
> ههههههههههه




ماشي يا عم بيشو كل واحد ليه يوم انا عاجلا وانت آجلا

انا هاحكيلك الحكايه كنت قبل الامتحانات بذاكر جاني شوشو مش عايزني اذاكر انا طبعا لسه انسان ضعيف ما وصلتش لمرحلة القداسه يعني لسه ايديا ما بتنورش ف طبعا عايز حاجه قويه اواجهه بيها مالقيتش غير صوتي ف طبعا تعب


شوفت ازاي انك ظلمتني

ياللا بسرعه اعتذر ....ياللا اتأسف  

وانا هافكراذا كنت هاقبل اسفك ولا لأ  بس في الغالب لأ

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## besho55 (25 يوليو 2009)

على العموم لو هاتقبل اسفى يبقى اعتبرنى اتأسفت
لو مش هاتقبل يبقى مالوش لزوم الاعتذار
هههههههههههههه

ربنا معاك ويبعد عنك شوشو واعوانه


----------



## mory2211 (26 يوليو 2009)

ازيكم ممكن تسعدونى على وجه السرعه انا اول مره امسك كورال ومحتاجه نصائح والى عنده تدريبات للصوت وكد يقولى وكمان محتاجه ترانيم حلوه بس ارثودكسيه ارجوكم سعدونى العرض 15/8


----------



## minabobos (26 يوليو 2009)

عايوين رايكم ف ترنيمة ايام عمرى وحياتى
من شريط ميلاديات 
لكورال اطفال امجاد السماء
http://www.4shared.com/file/120776752/9dc383b6/Ayam_Omry.html



الترنيمة اداء فردى

ميرا
وع فكرة الترنيمة ده من ترانيم حفلة 2/8/2009 بمسرح الانبا رويس بالعباسية
منتظرينكم هناك
صلوا من اجل الخدمة 
فريق العمل
كورال امجاد السماء


----------



## anosh (26 يوليو 2009)

*ابانوب مكرم
انا حملت الترنيمة و فى اقرب وقت هاسجلها لك كلها و ابعتهالك

اما بخصوص صوتك اللى ضاع من الزعيق و الاجهاد
 ههههههههههههههه
حاول تريح صوتك شويه يعنى بلاش انفعال و زعيق و كلام بصوت عالى و اشرب حاجات سخنه كتير مثلا تليو او جنزبيل بالقرفه او نعناع او اى حاجه سخنه 
و نصيحه لو حاسس ان فيه التهابات فى الحنجرة روح اكشف و اكيد الدكتور هايكتب لك على حاجه لالتهابات الحنجرة سواء غرغرة او اى علاج تانى 
حاول تقلل من اكل المخلالات و الشطه و الميه السقعه و الثلج 
حاول تبعد عن كل حاجه ممكن تجهد الصوت لحد ما صوتك يستريح و يرجع تانى 
ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااك 
و يحافط على ولاده*​


----------



## ربنا موجود (30 يوليو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا موجود *​
> *اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك *
> *و شرفت موضوعنا و خدمتنا *
> *ده توزيع بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل *​
> *اللينك *​http://www.2shared.com/file/6564575/213759fa/___.html


 

*فعلاً انا شاكر جداً يا ANOSH*
*لتعبك انا مش عارف اقول ايه*
*ربنا فعلاً يعوضك بجد*
*+  Thanxxx  +*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أغسطس 2009)

هاي عليكو ...أنوش أنا عايز توزيع لرتنيمة يا عايش حياتك ..اللي أنتي لحنتيها ومش كروكي ..لا توزيع كامل لو قدرتي ..يبقي كويس جدا مقدرتيش خلاص مش مشكلة أنا عمتاً ..عايز أسجلها للناس في المنتدي هنا ..وهي هتبقا حاجة من ناس المنتدي للمنتدي الغالي ...
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 أغسطس 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ابانوب مكرم
> انا حملت الترنيمة و فى اقرب وقت هاسجلها لك كلها و ابعتهالك
> 
> اما بخصوص صوتك اللى ضاع من الزعيق و الاجهاد
> ...




ميرسي خالص انوش

+++وربنــ يعوض تعب محبتك ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 أغسطس 2009)

من كل قلبي أشكر ربي 

الذي اعطاني وانا لا أستحق الذي حسبني أمينا وانا لست آهل

الذي شاء بقبولي في كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات بجامعة اسيوط​


----------



## minabobos (6 أغسطس 2009)

توزيع للعدراء يكون كويس ويناسب سن اعدادى


----------



## anosh (9 أغسطس 2009)

*عايز توزيع ايه يامينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و كان فيه توزيع للعدراء فى صفحه رقم 37 او 38 
و كل سنه و انتم طيبين و صيام عدراء مبارك*​


----------



## evramman (11 أغسطس 2009)

*
+

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا 

العذراء تحميكم وتبارك في خدمتكم 

ازيك يا اخت anosh اخبارك 

انا عارف انك فاكرة طلبي بس مشاغلك كتير 

ربنا يعينك والعذراء تبارك خدمتك 

صليلي كتير


 *​


----------



## naderronaldo500 (14 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمه  ليكم كلكم يا اخوتى
انا كان من زمان نفسى الاقى موضوع زى ده على النت
اناعازف درامز ونفسى اخدم فى احد الكورلات واخدم اسم الرب فيه يا ريت تردو عليا فين المكان اللى محتاجلى وانا حالا هاروحله واخدم فيه يا ريت ما تنسونيش 
اخوكم نادر


----------



## anosh (14 أغسطس 2009)

*اهلا بيك يانادر وسط اخواتك 
و على فكرة الدرامز فى الكنايس الارثوذكسيه قليل جدااااااااااااا اللى بيستعمله غير الانجيليه و باقى الطوائف 
بس بصراحه انا نفسى اعرض بدرامز فى كورالنا 
اكيد لو اى حد احتاج منك خدمه هانقولك على طول
و ربنا يبارك موهبتك و حياتك و خدمتك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أغسطس 2009)

naderronaldo500 قال:


> سلام ونعمه  ليكم كلكم يا اخوتى
> انا كان من زمان نفسى الاقى موضوع زى ده على النت
> اناعازف درامز ونفسى اخدم فى احد الكورلات واخدم اسم الرب فيه يا ريت تردو عليا فين المكان اللى محتاجلى وانا حالا هاروحله واخدم فيه يا ريت ما تنسونيش
> اخوكم نادر



جيييييييت فوقتك يا بوب ..فريق هارد كروس بيرحب بيك أوي أوي ..وشوف الرسايل عندك أنا بعتلك رسالة ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أغسطس 2009)

طيب معرفتش أبعتلك رسالة ...fary111love ده أميلي علي الياهو ..أعملي أدد وهعرفك تفاصيل الخدمة معانا ...
​


----------



## minabobos (16 أغسطس 2009)

عايزين رايكم ف 
    مقتطفات من البوم ميلاديات 2009
لكورال اطفال امجاد السماء
الالبوم يحتوى ع 10 ترانيم
1 ميدلى الميلاد
2ايام عمرى وحياتى
3/ ربنا ربنا
4/ ربى يسوع علمنى
5/ امنا يا عدرا
6/ الهنا تنازل
7/عارفين كلنا عارفين
8/ يا بابا سنودة القلب الكبير
9/ يارب دى محبتك
10/ اى اغابى
دى الينك للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/125099743/5bb13349/____2009.html
لو المقتطفات عجبتك
تقدر تشترى الشرط من اقرب مكتبات الكنيسة عندك
او انك تدخل ع جروب الكورال
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=235577135159


----------



## جون برتي (21 أغسطس 2009)

*نورت الموضوع ياأبانوب

وانت وإنجى دايماً

عاملين زى بولس وسيلا

دايما كل واحد فيكم بيشجع التانى 

على الخدمة والعمل

الرب يبارك الخدمة لأجل 

إهتمامكما   صلوا لأجل ضعفى​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا اخ جون

علي محبتك الكبيره

ونروح فين في محبة بولس وسيلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاخت انجي بجد تستاهل ملييييييييييون شكر علي خدمتها ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أغسطس 2009)

مؤتمر إيد واحده

المؤتمر الأول
إيد واحده
بين شركات الإنتاج وبين أدمن المنتديات المسيحيه
للحفاظ علي الميديا المسيحيه
وإستمرار الخدمه

يومي 6 و 7 / سبتمبر / 2009
في مركب الدهبيه
الدعوه عامه لأدمن المنتديات المسيحيه

مركب الدهبيه
بعد كوبري عباس يمين
خلف مطرانية الجيزه

يرجي حضور الأدمن أو من ينوب عنه للأهميه
ويرجي الإتصال هاتفيا لتأكيد الحضور

للإستفسار حاتم منير 0121060269​


----------



## dodo_dodo (29 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ........... أنا كان نفسى فى موضوع زى ده من زمان بجد ربنا يعوضكم 
أنا أسمى أندرو أنا فى كورال أفا مينا و ده كورال بيخدم المرجله الجامعيه و أنا بأقوم بقيادة الفريق و تدريبه و كنت محتاج عاف كمان و ياريت جيتار و لو أى حد بيجيد العزف على أى أله يا ريت يقوللى عشان بجد محتاجين عازفين كتير و محتاجيد صلواتكم أولا ... و ربنا يعوض تعبكم عوض الفانيات بالباقيات و الأرضيات بالسمائيات


----------



## anosh (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*اكيد لو اى حد بيجيد عزف اى اله موسيقيه
 و وقته يسمح انه ياخد بركة الخدمه معاكم مش هايتاخر على خدمة ربنا 
ربنااااااااااااااا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم و تثمر 30 و 60 و 100*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مساء الخير دا اولا
ثانيا انا بحاول اعمل شريط ليا وكنت حابب انك تسعدينى يا انجى لو تقدرى 
انا اسمى مينا ومستنى منك الرد


----------



## medo_2010200 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اه وعلى فكرة يا انجى ابانوب مكرم مسعدنى كتير هو كتبلى حوالى 3 ترانيم والتلاته اجمل من بعض 
وطبعا انا طالب مسعدتيك لانك خبره كبيرة واكيد الشغل معاكى هيفدنى كتير وهقدر اوصل المعنى اللى عايز اوصله للناس من شريطى


----------



## anosh (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد تكون معاك يا مينا 
انا ماستهلش انى اخد بركة الخدمه و التسبيح 
ابانوب بعت لى و قالى على شريطك 
و بدات فعلا فى تلحين اول ترنيمة ليك 
بس ياريت تعرفنا على نفسك اولا
 يعنى انت منين تبع كنيسة ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 الشريط بتاعك انت بس و الا معاك حد تانى ؟؟؟؟؟
هل خدت اى خطوه فعلا فى تجهيز الشريط و الا لسه بتبداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ياريت تقولى انت محتاج ايه؟؟؟؟؟ و ايه خطتك فى الشريط علشان يكون العمل فعلا ناجح ؟؟؟؟؟
ولو محتاج تعرف اى حاجه بخصوص الاستديوهات او التوزيع او اى حاجه مافيش مشكله 
ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااك و يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم*​


----------



## anosh (8 سبتمبر 2009)

​*ميــــــــنا 
بعد اذنك ممكن ترفع لى اى ترنيمة بصوتك 
علشان بس اعرف الصوت اللى بلحن له ايه امكانياته *​؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## medo_2010200 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

انا رفعت ترنيمه اسمها ضعيف خايف جبان هتلقيها موجودة بره 
انا اسمى مينا عادل 
شغال فى كورال اسمه صوت الراعى من فى كنيسة مارجرجس كوتسيكا تبع ابرشيه المعادى 
انا فعلا ابتديت اخود خطوة فى شريطى 
انا حضرت كل الكلمات ومعظمها اتلحن وشغال فيها 
ولحد دلوقتى انا لوحدى فى شريطى بس ناوى اكلم كذا حد انه يساعدنى وانتى اولهم لو تقبلى انك تعملى معايا ارنيمه فى شريطى 
وهكلم المرنمة نور مكرم 
وهشوف امجد قوزى 
والشريط هيبقى اسمه عايش فى قلبى 
وعلى فكره انا مش متفق لحد دلوقتى مع اى شركه انتاج كله مجهود ذاتى 
بس 
فا لسه بكون الشريط 
ويريت بجد لو توفقى تعملى معايا ترنيمه فى الشريط وهى ترنيمه انظر اليا ياسيدى اللى انتى لحنتيها


----------



## medo_2010200 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

دا لنك الترنيمه http://www.4shared.com/file/12973145...___online.html 
واسمها ضعيف خايف جبان 
كلمات : ماجد ناجى
الحان : فادى سمير و مينا عادل
عازف : فادى سمير
اداء : مينا عادل 
ساره ابراهيم
مارينا ابراهيم


----------



## medo_2010200 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ويريت بجد لو اعرف بعد ما تسمعى الترنيمه ايه تعليقاتيك على صوتى 
مع انى عارف انه مش قد كدة


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 سبتمبر 2009)

هاي يا مينا ..نورت المنتدي ..
ويارب تكمل شريط علي خير ..
.صوتك جميل ..جداً جداً ..
بس متنساش تدرب نفسك بأستمرار
وتنول بركة تسبيح رب المجد ..
​


----------



## anosh (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*مينا 
انا حملت الترنيمة و سمعتها 
صوتك كويس بس عايز شوية تدريب و تحس ان صوتك كان مغلق شويه فى الترنيمة 
المهم عايزه اقولك ان مافيش اى شركة انتاج بتنتج لاى حد جديد خااااااااااااااااالص 
يعنى من الاخر انت اللى هاتنتج بس ياريت فعلا تكون عامل حسابك على ميزانية الشريط يعنى كام الف جنيه 
توزيعات و استديو و طباعة كاسيت و cd و بوسترات و الالات لايف و غيره و مرنيمين
بس كمان ياريت تبقى عارف ان المبلغ اللى خارج للشريط لا يمكن هايرجع لك تاااااااااااااااااااااانى و بالذات لانك هاتنتج لنفسك يعنى المكسب او الخسارة هايكون شخصى 
ادرس الموضوع كويس و شوف هاتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ربنااااااااااا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و موهبتك  *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 سبتمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *مينا
> انا حملت الترنيمة و سمعتها
> صوتك كويس بس عايز شوية تدريب و تحس ان صوتك كان مغلق شويه فى الترنيمة
> المهم عايزه اقولك ان مافيش اى شركة انتاج بتنتج لاى حد جديد خااااااااااااااااالص
> ...



ليه بس كدا يا أنوش متقفليهاش فوشه أوي كدا ...
أولاَ ..مش لازم كله ألالات لايف ...ناي وعود كفاية ..وهوا عنده العود ...ناقص الناي ..ده بالاضافة للتوزيع ..
ثانياً بالنسبة للتوزيع ..عندي واحد يعمله التوزيع اللي هوا عايزة ..يمكن ..ومش بقلل من حد ..أحسن من توزيعات ناس تانية 
ثالثاً تصميم البوستر والكفر عليا ..والطبع ..في مليون شركة تتمني تخدم المرنمين بأقل الاسعار ..
رابعاً ..الاستوديو ..ده الحاجة الوحيدة اللي هيصرف فيها مش أوي لكن هيصرف ..

أنا بس ..كنت عايز أعرف يا مينا الشريط كام ترنيمة ..وأعملك ليه ميزانية كويسة ..ممكن متتعداش ال 2000 ج وده ..سعر خيالي تعمل بيه شريط ..محصلش ..
​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*شريط ب 2000 جنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اما كنت فى مؤتمر ايد واحدة مع المنتجين كانو بيتكلمو فى 25  او 30 الف 
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جوجو أنا بتكلم بجد ؟؟
​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*بأمانة ربنا هما قالو اقل شريط يتكلف 30 الف 
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ده هما يا بوب ..مش أحنا ..أحنا بنعمل شريط محصلش ..بأقل من 2000 
​


----------



## medo_2010200 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بجد متشكر جدا على اهتممكم دة 
وثانيا هو الشريط 8 ترنيم 
انا الحممد لله ربنا بيدبرهالى بطريقه غير عاديه مش عارف ازاى بس سدقونى ان لجد دلوقتى انا مدفعتش جنيه واحد فى ترنيمه سؤاء كلام او لحن كله من ناس انا بصق فيهم وامكنيتهم نشكر ربنا كويسه 
وبالنسبه للالات اللايف انا معايا فريق موسيقى كامل 
فى كمان وعود وناى وجيتار عادى واليكترك وكمان فى اورجين 
يعنى فريق كامل 
انا ممكن محتجش اعمل توزيع اصلا
وبجد انا متشكر جدا على وقفتكم جنبى وشكرا ليك يافادى على تشجعيك
ومتشكر كمان على تصميم البوستر والكفر 
بجد دى محبه انا مستهلهاش


----------



## medo_2010200 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

وفادى كنت عايز اعرف ممكن توزيع الترنيمه يتكلف كام 
والميزانيه هتكون كام  
وعلى فكره صوتك حلو جدا انا لسه منزل الترانيم انهرده وبسمعها


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 سبتمبر 2009)

medo_2010200 قال:


> وفادى كنت عايز اعرف ممكن توزيع الترنيمه يتكلف كام
> والميزانيه هتكون كام
> وعلى فكره صوتك حلو جدا انا لسه منزل الترانيم انهرده وبسمعها



بص يا مينا ..
الترنيمة مس هتكتر عن 100 ج توزيع ..وده سعر حلو أوي يعني 800 ج
الاستوديو بكبيره ..تسجيل صوت ومكساج 800 ج 
البوستر والكوفر 400 ج ويمكن أقل ..

تسجيل الالات اللايف هيكون عند الموزع في بيته ..عنده أسوديو خاص ..الموزع اللي راح أوديك ليه ..متتصورش أمكانيته أيه ..وكروت الصوت والعدة اللي بيستعملها أيه لأنها مش موجودة في مصر ..ونا راجل وقد كلمتي أني أخليك تتعامل معاه وتشوف شغله ..

كدا الشريط عمل في حدود 2000 ج 

أيه رأيك ...
​


----------



## medo_2010200 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب انا ممكن اسمع اى ترنيمه الموزع دة عملها ؟


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بالدموع يارب ..بتاعتي ..ودي من قيمة 2004 يعني 5 سنين ..وهوا غير الاستوديو بتاعه كله ..
​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*فيه نقطة غايبه عنك يافادى
شركات الانتاج لا تقبل التطوع 
لاسباب لا يعلمها الا الله 
فكل حاجة عندهم بيدفعو تمنها 
كلمات والحان وتوزيع ولايف وكله 

*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب معلش ممكن اسمع اي توزيع ليه دلوقتي
معلش انا اسف بس انت عارف التوزيع واللحن برواز الترنيمه


----------



## medo_2010200 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

التوزيع حلو جدا 
ممكن اعرف معلومات اكتر 
يعنى مكانه الاستوديوا ده فين 
وكده يعنى


----------



## anosh (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى 
مع احترامى الشديد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك 
انت بتتكلم ازاى فى 2000 جنيه لما انت اصلا لما تنزل مطبعه علشان تطبع الغلاف بتاع الشريط و السى دى و البوسترات ممكن تدفع 2000 جنيه بس مطبعه يعنى المشكله مش فى التصميم خاااااااااالص
ده غير طباعه الكاسيت و السى دى نفسهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
و مع احترامى الشديد اى حد بيعمل شريط و يحب يكون مميز و متنوع مش هايوزع عند موزع واحد
 و عايزه اقولك ان اقل موزع لترانيم شريط بياخد 150 و بتكون الميديولات بتاعته كمان قديمه 
بس ياترى علشان فيه حد من اصحابك بيخدمك فى موضوع التوزيع بـــ 100 بس هايقبل يشتغل لاى حد بنفس السعر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و كمان الاستديو كبيره 800 جنيه ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو مينا اول مره يدخل استديو و خد وقت فى تسجيل الشريط هاياخد كام ساعه و الساعه بكام حتى لو كانت الساعه سعرها قليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و مكساج الترانيم بياخد ساعات كتيييييييييييييييييير اد ساعات التسجيل تقريبا 

مينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صدقنى الدنيا مش سهله و علشان تخرج عمل جيد للنور مش سهل و مش رخيص 
انا بس كنت عايزه اوضح لك الدنيا ماشيه ازاى مش علشان اعجزك لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خالص صدقنى 
بس علشان تعرف انت داخل على ايه بالظبط و اد ايه ممكن تضحى بيه علشان تخرج شريطك للنور 

اى شريط فى الدنيا مهما وفرت كلمات و الحان هايتكلف برضوا توزيع و استديو و طباعه ورق و شرايط و سى دى و بعد كل ده تدور على مشكلة التوزيع لان الشركات مش بتوزع لاى حد جديد بسهوله ولازم يكون الشريط مميز علشان يسمع و يوزع كويس و علشان الشريط يكون فى صورة جيده لازم يكون متكلف مش هاقولك زى جورج 30 الف جنيه بس هاقولك على الاقل كام الف جنيه .

على العموم ربناااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااك و يدبر لك الامور 
و لو فعلا ناوى تشتغل فى شريطك لازم تكون عامل حسابك فى الميزانية 
غيرك قال كده و فى الاخر وقف لانه ماكنش معاه يكمل 

ربنا معاك و يدبر لك امورك للخير *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا هسبلك الميل بتاعي وأعملي أدد ..وهكلمك يا مينا
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 سبتمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى
> مع احترامى الشديد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك
> انت بتتكلم ازاى فى 2000 جنيه لما انت اصلا لما تنزل مطبعه علشان تطبع الغلاف بتاع الشريط و السى دى و البوسترات ممكن تدفع 2000 جنيه بس مطبعه يعنى المشكله مش فى التصميم خاااااااااالص
> ...



أنا أتقرصت في شريط قبل كدا ..
وأتعلمت 

هقولك علي حاجة يا أنوش بس براحة
لو تعرف ناس في المجال ..هتعمل شريط حلو أوي


مستعد أسجل عنده كمان .و,أمكسج لمينا ..بسعر رخيص أوي ..

الطبع ...دي مش مشكلتي ..أنا بتكلم علي توزيع ..وتسجيل كل الحاجات دي ..
ممكن أوصل مينا لأستاذ فيكتور يبعله الشريط ..

يعني بتحدي ..أني ممكن أعمل لمينا شريط بسعري وهمي ويكسر الدنيا كمان ...

الفلوس مش كل حاجة ....
​


----------



## anosh (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*فادى 
انا مش بقول ان الفلوس كل حاجه بس بقول على اللى هايحصل 
طيب انت بتتكلم على التوزيع و التسجيل بسعر وهمى انا معاك ممكن تعمله 
بس طباعة الورق و السى دى و الشرايط ديه كلهااااااااااااااااا فلوس هو كمان اللى هايدفعها هاتدخل بالميت كده فى 3000 جنيه 
يعنى الموضوع مش تسجيل و استديو  و توزيعات و بس 
و لو على التوزيع انا ماريا فون ا/ اسامه فاروق بيوزع لى شريطى
 بس مش اى حد بيتوزع له و مش اى شريط 
بالذات انك مش معاك حد معروف مش ترانيم سوق مفرقعه ترغم الشركه على توزيعه 
 شركات الانتاج و التوزيع بتبص للشريط من ناحيه تانيه خاااااااااااااااااااالص غيرنا *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 سبتمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *فادى
> انا مش بقول ان الفلوس كل حاجه بس بقول على اللى هايحصل
> طيب انت بتتكلم على التوزيع و التسجيل بسعر وهمى انا معاك ممكن تعمله
> بس طباعة الورق و السى دى و الشرايط ديه كلهااااااااااااااااا فلوس هو كمان اللى هايدفعها هاتدخل بالميت كده فى 3000 جنيه
> ...



أنتي خلتيها خناقة ...هههههههه
بصي يا انجي ..
طبع الكوفر والسي دي 1000 نسخة ب 300 ج ..
أيه رأيك في السعر ده ..
وبعدين ..أحنا قولنا هنبيع الماستر ..فنا هديلة تصميم الكوفر والبوستر وهوا عليه الباقي .
لما أروح لمنتج وأقوله أنا جيبلك ماستر 8 ترانيم وتوزيع وألالات لايف ومستر أستوديو ومرنمين كلهم أصوتهم حلوة ب 3000 ج أيه رأيك .
ممكن يخطفني أنا والمستر ..هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## medo_2010200 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

انجى انتى قولتى حاجة حلوه قوى 
خصوصا انك مش معاك حد معروف 
طيب انا بصراحة كنت ناوى اكلم امجد فوزى لانى اعرفة لو جه عمل معايا ترنيمه و نور مكرم لو وفقت 
وطلبت منك انك تسجلى معايا ترنيمه (انظر اليا يا سيدى ) 
وممكن رومانى رؤوف 
اعتقد انى باذن المسيح لو اخدت الشريط بعد ما يخلص وروحت بيه اى شركه انتاج 
وقولتله انا مش عايز فلوس بس توزعلى الشريط ولو عايز تكتب عليه انتاج الشركه بتعتك مفيش مشكله 
اعتقد ان سعتها الوضع هيختلف 
بس بجد متشكر جدا على كلامك لانك بتعرفنى الدنيا هتمشى اذاى وبتخلينى افكر انا ممكن اعمل ايه 
ويريت تردى عليا فى موضوع ترنيمه انظر اليا يا سيدى


----------



## medo_2010200 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

وعلى فكره يا انجى انا فعلا عامل المده معجزنى جدا لان انا شخصيا اللى بصرف على لشريط وحاطت وقت كدة انى اخد الدنيا وحدة وحدة يعنى لو نزلت الشريط الصيف الى جى يبقى انجاز 
وفى الفترة دة اكون عملت احسن توزيعات واتدرت كويس جدا وكمان تكون امكانيات صوتى تكون اتحسنت اكتر 
دا تفكيرى وكنت عايز اعرف رايكم 
وكنت عايز اساليك يا انجى اخبار الترنيمه التنيه اة اخبار اللحن ؟


----------



## besho55 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعة انا عايز اضيف حاجة
كلكم كلامكم صحيح

انا من المنيا
وعندنا استوديوهات بتكلف الشريط حوالى 15 الف وطالع مش أقل من كده
وفيه ستوديو بيعمل الشريط كاااااامل مش اكتر من 2000 جنيه وممكن اقل كمان
بعد المكساج وغيره
السعر شامل التلحين كمان

يعنى فيه كده وفيه كده


لكن حكاية 35 الف دى ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟
دا حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام




​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يبارككم فى الخدمه الرائعه شكراا​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت يا مينا فعلا تدرس الموضوع كويس

قبل ما تشتغل 

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## anosh (12 سبتمبر 2009)

medo_2010200 قال:


> انجى انتى قولتى حاجة حلوه قوى
> خصوصا انك مش معاك حد معروف
> طيب انا بصراحة كنت ناوى اكلم امجد فوزى لانى اعرفة لو جه عمل معايا ترنيمه و نور مكرم لو وفقت
> وطلبت منك انك تسجلى معايا ترنيمه (انظر اليا يا سيدى )
> ...



*مينااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
انا ماعنديش مشكله انى اشتغل معاك ده انا اخد بركة  
بس عايزه اقولك حاجه بلاش تدور على اصوات ولاد يعنى شوف اصوات بنات معاك 
لان الشريط بتاعك...و لو فيه اى صوت من الاصوات اللى معاك اعلى منك امجد مثلا او رومانى او اى واحد تانى هايشتغل معاك هو اللى هايبان مش انت خاااااااااااالص 
يعنى شوف اصوات بنات تشتغل معاك على الاقل كده هاطعم الموضوع صوت ولد و بنت مع بعض احلى بكتير من ولد و ولد و بكده تكون انت الصوت الرجالى الوحيد اللى مالوش مقارن فى الشريط لانك انت صاحب الشريط .

اما بخصوص موضوع توزيع الشريط ممكن اى شركة ترضى انها توزعه بس المهم انك تختار الترانيم كويس جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا علشان لما صاحب اى شركة توزيع يسمعه يحس انه مميز او انه بمعنى اصح يمشى فى السوق كويس يعنى بلاش افكار الترانيم اللى استهلكت دور على كلمات قويه و الحان مميزه و اعمل لشريطك كيان مميز مش مجرد تكاليف و شريط نازل السوق و خلاص . 

عايزه اقولك على حاجه كمان ترنيمة انظر اليا ياسيدى تمشى كورال حلو اوى بس مش لشريط خاااااااااااااااااااالص 

مينا ياريت تسمع البرومو بتاع شريطى ( املنا فيك ) موجود فى الترانيم و تقولى رايك ايه بمنتهى الصراحه بما انك داخل على شريط احب اعرف رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## anosh (12 سبتمبر 2009)

medo_2010200 قال:


> وعلى فكره يا انجى انا فعلا عامل المده معجزنى جدا لان انا شخصيا اللى بصرف على لشريط وحاطت وقت كدة انى اخد الدنيا وحدة وحدة يعنى لو نزلت الشريط الصيف الى جى يبقى انجاز
> وفى الفترة دة اكون عملت احسن توزيعات واتدرت كويس جدا وكمان تكون امكانيات صوتى تكون اتحسنت اكتر
> دا تفكيرى وكنت عايز اعرف رايكم
> وكنت عايز اساليك يا انجى اخبار الترنيمه التنيه اة اخبار اللحن ؟




*ميناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا كنت بجهز فى شريطى انا و جوزى ( الاستاذ هانى رمزى ) من سنين لانه من انتاجنا برضوا و فعلا خدتها واحده واحده لحد ما حسيت انى راضيه عن شغلى و الحمد الله دلوقتى فى السوق و استاذ اسامه فاروق هو اللى بيوزعه ....... بس انت فعلا خد وقتك و خطط لها صح علشان تكون راضى عن نفسك و عن خدمتك و ترانيمك اللى رايحه للناس و تحس فى الاخر انك عملت حاجه تستاهل التعب و التكلفه .

اما عن الترنيمة التانيه انا قولت لـــ ابانوب ان فكرتها قديمة اوى بس لو انت عايزهااا مافيش مشكله الحانهالك ... 

ياريت بينك و بين نفسك تكون عارف كويس انت عايز تعمل ايه و ايه هدفك من الشريط لانك انت اللى هاتنتج مش مجرد شركة انتاج هاتصرف و تلم فلوسها من السوق .

ربنااااااااااااااااا بجد يكون معاااااااااااااك و ينور لك طريقك 
صلواااااااااااااااتك ​*


----------



## medo_2010200 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

انتى عنديك حق فى كل اللى قولتيه 
وعلى فكرة انا نزلت البروم من اول ما نزل وعايز اقوليك ان البرومو جامد جدا 
واكتر ترنيمه عجبتنى ترنيمه اله المعجزات 
اما بالنسبه للترنيمهانظر الى يا سيدى فاهى ليها توزيع موسيقى معين فى دماغى يعنى لو اتعملت عود وناى 
هتبقى جمده جدا والقرار يبقى كورال 
ولو تقدرى تسجليها كمله وتبعتيهالى 

  لو هتقدرى  يريت


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 سبتمبر 2009)

أيه يا مينا ..أنا مش قلتلك تكلمني ياأبني
​


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*بعد اذنكم يا جماعة 
ممنوع وضع ايميلات والتواصل يكون من خلال الموضوع
مش لازم ايميلات 
*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب سؤال صغير لو حد عايز يبعت حاجة لحد اتعرف عليه من خلال المنتدى يوصلوه ازاى ؟
ارجوا الاجابه


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*يبعتله من خلال رفع الحاجة على النت وارسال اللينك على الموضوع 
بسيطة اهى
احنا عاملين الموضوع مخصوص علشان نتواصل وننمى مواهب بعض  ونساعد بعض فى الخدمة وناخد بركة  بعضنا البعض 
فمش هيبقى صعب علينا ننفذ قوانين بسيطة 
وكمان للمحافظة على الايميل صدقنى 

*​


----------



## princemina (13 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا عاوز مقدمات للترانيم فى الكورال 
وأرجو بسرعة لأننا هنعرض فى الكنيسة
محتاجهم بسرعة جدااا
من أجل المسيح سرعة الرد


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*princemina 

اولا  : اهلا بيك 
ثانيا : ممكن تفهمنى بس المطلوب بالظبط 
يعنى عايز مقدمات يعنى ايه يعنى القاءات والا تاملات والا ايه بالظبط 
و ايه هى الترانيم علشان ندور على مقدمات ليها و الكورال شباب و الا ثانوى و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ياريت الاجابه بسرعه علشان اقدر ارفعلك الحاجه بسرعه 
و ياريت يا جماعه اللى ليه طلب او خدمه يوضحها 
ربنااااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااكم 
*​


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

medo_2010200 قال:


> طيب سؤال صغير لو حد عايز يبعت حاجة لحد اتعرف عليه من خلال المنتدى يوصلوه ازاى ؟
> ارجوا الاجابه




*ميناااااااااااااااا 
لما مشاركاتك فى المنتدى تبقى 50  مشاركه هاتقدر تبعت رسايل لاى عضو رساله خاصه 
و بخصوص ترنيمة انظر اليا ربنا ان شا الله يسهل و اسجلهالك.*​


----------



## princemina (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا: الكورال كورال شباب
ثانيا:الترانيم مكونة من (ترنيمة رغم الخطية ، قصيدة ضعيف أنا ، ترنيمة انت يارب بر نجاة ، ترنيمة الشر ساد لأنطون ابراهيم عياد)
ثالثا: أنا محتاج مقدمات لكل الترانيم دى يعنى تتقال قبل كل ترنيمة علشان نجذب الناس وتكون لكل ترنيمة مقدمة خاصة بيها


----------



## princemina (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو سرعة الرد ، الحفلة يوم الخميس القادم
ياريت ترفعولى المقدمات بسرعة
ومش هوصيكم عاوز كلام جامد


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*طيب انت عايز القاءات تتكتب لك مخصوص 
و الا ممكن فيديوهات معموله صوت و موسيقى 

و لو عايز اكتب لك مخصوص يبقى لازم تبعت لى كلمات الترانيم *​


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*ياريت بس تكتب لى اول كل ترنيمة 
علشان بس اعرف موضوع الترانيم و اقدر اختار الالقاءات*​


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*ياريت بس تكتب لى اول كل ترنيمة 
علشان بس اعرف موضوع الترانيم و اقدر اختار الالقاءات*​


----------



## princemina (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الترنيمة الأولى قصيدة اسمها : ضعيف أنا
ضعيف أنا خائر القوى طلبتك ربى فى ضيقتى
فهل يا إلهى تجيبنى هل تلتفت إلى صرختى
دعوتك يا ربى يا قوتى فهيا سريعا إلى نجدتى
أين ذراعك فى شدتى متى ستمسح لى دمعتى
إلى متى ترتفع يداى ولا تلتفت الى طلبتى


----------



## princemina (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو سرعة الرد قى تقديم مقدمة لهذه الترنيمة


----------



## princemina (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعة محدش رد عليا 
أنا عاوز الموضوع دا بسرعة
دا لسه فى ترنيمتين كمان
فياريت بسرعة من أجل المسيح
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## medo_2010200 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

انجى لو تقدرى تكتبيلى ترنيمه 
بتتكلم عن ان فى واحد خاطى وبيطلب من ربنا ان ربنا يغفرله خطياه 
زى الاعمى والمفلوج ويريت لو تستخدمه كلمه (مغفوره ليك خطياك )


----------



## medo_2010200 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

وصلواتك معايا 
​


----------



## princemina (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعة محدش رد عليا 
لو مش هتكتبولى ردوا عليا وقولولى


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*princemina  

معلش انت مش صابر لحد ما نكتب حاجه 

ده لينك تامل
 هو فيديو موسيقى و مكتوب كلمات الالقاء ممكن حد يقولها مع الفيديو على الاقل تبقى صوت و صورة و موسيقى 
 الناس هاتركز معاهم اكتر من الالقاء من غير صورة
حمله و ياريت وشوف هاينفع لكم و الا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
و جااااااااااااااارى رفع فيديوهات اخرى 

اللينك *​http://www.2shared.com/file/7793389/5fac707b/New_-_.html


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*مينااااااااااااااااااا 
انا هاحاول اكتب لك الترنيمة زى ما انت عايز 
بس معلش ممكن اتاخر عليك شويه علشان عندنا حفله تانى قريب فى الانبا رويس 
بس صدقنى لو خلصتها هابعتهالك على طول 
صلواااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*ده لينك تااااااااااااااااااااااااانى القاء 
بس صوت بس شوفه لو ينفعكم فى اى ترنيمة ممكن اعمله فيديو لو عايزه و ابعتهولك*​http://www.2shared.com/file/7794161/51a73910/___online.html


----------



## princemina (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أسف لعدم صبرى لأن الحفلة الخميس اللى جاى فاعذرونى
ثانيا ممكن أديكوا كلمات الترانيم اللى باقية وتردوا عليا فى مقدمات ليهم


----------



## princemina (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بس اللينكات اللى انتوا اديتوهالى مش شغالة 
ياريت لو فى حاجة بسرعة


----------



## medo_2010200 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضيك يا انجى 
بس انا كنت مجتاج الحاجة يوم الاربع 
لان فى كذا حاجة بعملها 
لو مش هتقدرى تكتبيها ممكن اكلم ابانوب يكتبها 
ولو ابانوب هيكنب الترنيمه يبقى 
بعد اذنيك لو تقدري تخلصيلى لحن ترنيمه عايش فى قلبى 
برضو على يوم الاربع 
وربنا يبارك خدمتيك​


----------



## mido_pepo (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*الي الاستاذ الكبير وحيد ذكي قائد كورال ملاك الزبيحة  
اولا انت وحشني جدا 
ثانيا دلوقتي انت مش عارف انا مين 
انا يا سيدى مدحت اللي كان معاك في الكورال من فترة طويلة 
يا رب تفتكرني 
ربنا معاك 
باى *​


----------



## anosh (15 سبتمبر 2009)

mido_pepo قال:


> *الي الاستاذ الكبير وحيد ذكي قائد كورال ملاك الزبيحة
> اولا انت وحشني جدا
> ثانيا دلوقتي انت مش عارف انا مين
> انا يا سيدى مدحت اللي كان معاك في الكورال من فترة طويلة
> ...



*اولا : اهلا بحضرتك 
ثانيا : مين استاذ وحيد و ايه اللى دخل الكلام ده فى خدمتنا هنا *​


----------



## anosh (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميناااااااااااااااااا 
سامحنى انا مقدرش اكتب ترنيمة و تاخدهها يوم الاربع لان كل يوم عندى بروفات 
و عندنا حفلة الاسبوع اللى جاى معلش سامحنى 
بس هاحاول اخلص لك لحن ترنيمة ابانوب 
وربنا يدبر *​


----------



## medo_2010200 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب يريت يبقى يوم الاربع


----------



## medo_2010200 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

وبالنسبه للترنيمه التنيه انا هكلم ابانوب هو ممكن يقدر يخلصهالى 
وربنا يكمل الناقص​


----------



## marooo eg (19 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مارووو
عضوة جديدة ف المنتدى
ومسئولة عن كورال خدمة اعداى ف كنيسة العدرا عزبة النخل
وحابة اشترك معاكم ف الموضوع الجميل دة
وكنت عاوزة اعرف انجى ساكنة فين عشان كنت عاوزة منها مساعدة ف بعض الحاجات الخاصة بالكورال
وياريت لو حد يساعدنى ف تأليف اوبريت للميلاد
وشكرا


----------



## anosh (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميناااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اسفه ان الترنيمة ماخلصتش بس صدقنى عندى حفله بعد يومين 
و بروفاااااااااااااااااااات كل يوم
غصب عنى ماقدرتش 
صلى لنا بس ان العرض يطلع كويس*​


----------



## anosh (21 سبتمبر 2009)

marooo eg قال:


> انا مارووو
> عضوة جديدة ف المنتدى
> ومسئولة عن كورال خدمة اعداى ف كنيسة العدرا عزبة النخل
> وحابة اشترك معاكم ف الموضوع الجميل دة
> ...



*مارووووووووو
اهلا بيكى يا سكر وسط اخواتك 
و انا تحت امر الخدمه من غير ماتعرفى انا ساكنه فين 
شوفى انتى بس محتاجه ايه و ربنا يدبر 
و لو حتى ماسكه الكورال جديد و محتاجه انى احضر معاكى بروفات 
ممكن اجى لك انا و جوزى ( الاستاذ هانى رمزى  ) امين خدمة الكورال عندنا 
و نحضر معاكى لو الخدمه محتاجه و انا عارفه كنيستك 
بس ياريت تقولى لى محتاجه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ياريت تصلى لنا علشان عندنا عرض بعد يومين 
صلواااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## marooo eg (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك جدا يا انوش على ذوقك
انا كنت عاوزة اعمل اوبريت عشان عيد الميلاد
لو تقدرى تساعدينى فى الموضوع دة
ولو ممكن تيجي تشرفينا مرة ف الكورال
ناخد براكتك انت واستاذ هانى
واشكر محبتك وتعبك


----------



## marooo eg (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انوش ممكن اجى احضر العرض يتاعك ولا لا وعموما ربنا معاكى


----------



## medo_2010200 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا معاكى يا انجى ويوفقيك فى العرض 
طيب لو مش هتقدرى تخلصى ترنيمه عايش فى قلبى 
قوليلى 
وربنا معاكى مره تانى​


----------



## abraampr (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*لوسمحتوا انا عايز ترانيم لكورال اعدادى*

انا ماسك كورال اعدادى وحتاج ترانيم تناسب سنهم


----------



## anosh (24 سبتمبر 2009)

marooo eg قال:


> انوش ممكن اجى احضر العرض يتاعك ولا لا وعموما ربنا معاكى




*كان نفسى بجد 
بس انا دخلت على المنتدى و شوفت كلامك بعد العرض 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش تتعوض فى عرض تانى *​


----------



## anosh (24 سبتمبر 2009)

medo_2010200 قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا انجى ويوفقيك فى العرض
> طيب لو مش هتقدرى تخلصى ترنيمه عايش فى قلبى
> قوليلى
> وربنا معاكى مره تانى​




*انا خلصت الحفله و ربنا يدبر واخلص الترنيمة قريب اوى*​


----------



## anosh (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: لوسمحتوا انا عايز ترانيم لكورال اعدادى*



abraampr قال:


> انا ماسك كورال اعدادى وحتاج ترانيم تناسب سنهم



*ياترى انت عايز اى ترانيم و الا ترانيم لمناسبه معينه او نهضه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## جورج البهجوري (25 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة انا كمان ممكن اشارك معاكم وعندي محاضرات فيديو  لناس متخصصين موسيقي ممكن ابعتها لاي حد محتاجها


----------



## abraampr (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ياترى انت عايز اى ترانيم و الا ترانيم لمناسبه معينه او نهضه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abraampr (25 سبتمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ياترى انت عايز اى ترانيم و الا ترانيم لمناسبه معينه او نهضه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


انا عايز ترانيم اى ترانيم


----------



## marooo eg (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انجى شكرا جدا لردك
بس انا كنت طبت من حد يألفلى اوبريت للميلاد
لو حد يقدر يعمل دة يا ريت
ويكون يناسب سن اعدادي
ارجوا الرد
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

marooo eg قال:


> انجى شكرا جدا لردك
> بس انا كنت طبت من حد يألفلى اوبريت للميلاد
> لو حد يقدر يعمل دة يا ريت
> ويكون يناسب سن اعدادي
> ...



*ياريت لو انتى مختارة ترانيم الاوبريت قولى لى اسماء الترانيم علشان اعرف انتى شغاله ازاى و كمان ترتيب الترانيم *​


----------



## anosh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

abraampr قال:


> انا عايز ترانيم اى ترانيم



*جااااااااااااااارى رفع ترانيم تناسب سن اعدادى
 بس ياريت اعرف انت هاتعرض امتى و انى مناسبه *​


----------



## medo_2010200 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انجى انتى لحد دلوقتى مردتيش عليا فى الترنيمه وانا احتمال اخلص شغلى 
كمان شهر او اقل لو سمحتى لو مش هتقدرى قوليلى 
وربنا يبارك خدمتيك و تعبيك وحياتيك ​


----------



## abraampr (26 سبتمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *جااااااااااااااارى رفع ترانيم تناسب سن اعدادى
> بس ياريت اعرف انت هاتعرض امتى و انى مناسبه *​



انا هاعرض الاسبوع اللى جاى


----------



## anosh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

medo_2010200 قال:


> انجى انتى لحد دلوقتى مردتيش عليا فى الترنيمه وانا احتمال اخلص شغلى
> كمان شهر او اقل لو سمحتى لو مش هتقدرى قوليلى
> وربنا يبارك خدمتيك و تعبيك وحياتيك ​




*اسفه على التاخير كان نفسى اخد بركة الشغل معااااااااااااكم 
بس للاسف عندى شوية ظروف سامحنى مش هاقدر اخلصها 
انا كنت بدات فيها فعلا بس للاسف ماخلصتهاش 
و بالذات علشان شغل شرايط مش هاينفع انى اخرجها فى شكل انا مش راضيه عنه
ربنا معاك و سامحنى على التاخير فى الرد و ربنا يكمل عملك و يكلل مجهودك
صلوااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

abraampr قال:


> انا هاعرض الاسبوع اللى جاى



يعنى حضرتك هاتعرض الاسبوع اللى جااااااااااى و مش محضر حاجه:::::::::::::
طيب انت عايز كام ترنيمة و الا عايز عرض كامل و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح عايز كام ترنيمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## abraampr (27 سبتمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اسفه على التاخير كان نفسى اخد بركة الشغل معااااااااااااكم
> بس للاسف عندى شوية ظروف سامحنى مش هاقدر اخلصها
> انا كنت بدات فيها فعلا بس للاسف ماخلصتهاش
> و بالذات علشان شغل شرايط مش هاينفع انى اخرجها فى شكل انا مش راضيه عنه
> ...



لا ما انا محتاج تلاتة دلوقتى وبعدين معايا لنهضة مار مرقس


----------



## marooo eg (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انجى انا مش مختارة ترانيم محددة
انا عاوزاكى تساعدينى ف انى اعمل اوبريت كامل لعيد الميلاد يناسب سن اعدادي
وعشان كدة كنت عاوزة ترانيم جديدة مش معمولة قبل كدة
عشان كدة طلبت وقلت لو اي حد من المنتدى عنده موهبة التأليف يألفلنا اوبريت 
ومعلش هانتعبك تلحنيه
وكنت عاوزة اتشرف بمعرفتك قريب


----------



## anosh (28 سبتمبر 2009)

marooo eg قال:


> انجى انا مش مختارة ترانيم محددة
> انا عاوزاكى تساعدينى ف انى اعمل اوبريت كامل لعيد الميلاد يناسب سن اعدادي
> وعشان كدة كنت عاوزة ترانيم جديدة مش معمولة قبل كدة
> عشان كدة طلبت وقلت لو اي حد من المنتدى عنده موهبة التأليف يألفلنا اوبريت
> ...




*هو بصراحه الموضوع مش سهل عايز حد فاضى شويه 
بس ربنا يسهل 
على العموم لو ربنا دبر و اتعمل الاوبريت هاتعرفى لكن لو مانفعش لسه فيه وقت على الميلاد 
لان بصراحه كله مشغول الايام ديه 
بس ربنا يدبر 
و انا ليا الشرف انى اتعرف عليكى 
بس ياريت تصلحى علامة النوع فى بياناتك الشخصيه و تعدلى بدل الذكر تكتبى انثى فى النوع *​


----------



## abraampr (28 سبتمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> يعنى حضرتك هاتعرض الاسبوع اللى جااااااااااى و مش محضر حاجه:::::::::::::
> طيب انت عايز كام ترنيمة و الا عايز عرض كامل و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجو التوضيح عايز كام ترنيمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



انا دلوقتى محتاج تلات ترانيم وبعدين معايا لشهر11


----------



## abraampr (28 سبتمبر 2009)

معلش يا انجى انا تعبتك معايا اوى


----------



## anosh (28 سبتمبر 2009)

abraampr قال:


> انا دلوقتى محتاج تلات ترانيم وبعدين معايا لشهر11



*انا طبعا مش عارفه حضرتك مختار ايه علشان اختار التلاته الباقى اللى محتاجهم 
بس ده لينك ترنيمة حملها و اسمعها لو عجبتك و مش معاك عازف هابعت لك التوزيع بتاعها 
لكن لو معاك عازف خلاص 
و ممكن تحمل من على النت ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضمه ولادها حلوه برضوا لاعدادى

و هاحاول ارفع لك ترنيمة للعدراء علشان يكون تغير شويه
بصراحه صعب انك تختار ترانيم لعرض حد تانى و انا مش عارفه انت محضر ايه و الا ايه هدفك من العرض ولا المناسبه و كمان الترانيم كتيييييييييييير جدا مش هاينفع ارفع كله .

بس ياريت  حضرتك تعرفنا باسمك و من كنيسة ايه ؟؟؟؟
و ياترى فيه حد ماسك معاك الكورال و الا انت ماسكه جديد لان واضح ان حضرتك مش واخد على شغل الكورالات اوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ربناااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااك

ده لينك ترنيمة ( لو حاسس )[/*SIZE]​
http://www.2shared.com/file/8092325/ff04f3ee/__online.html


----------



## marooo eg (2 أكتوبر 2009)

انجى معلش انا عارفة انى بجد بتعبك خالص معايا
بس انا كنت عاوزة اقولك ممكن نعمل كانتاتا او ترانيم منفردة لعيد الميلاد
بس انا عاوزة ترانيم جديدة وتكون تناسب سن اعدادي
وياريت يكون دة قريب
واشكر تعب محبتك


----------



## anosh (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*
marooo eg 
مافيش تعب ولا حاجه ياسكر كلناااااااااااااااااااا هنا تحت امر الخدمه 
المهم انا كنت بجهز برضوا اوبريت علشان الكورال عندنا لراس السنه 
و حضرت شوية ترانيم يعنى جديده شويه ممكن اقولك عليهم و نعمل العرض زى بعض مافيش مشكله 
انتى فى كنيسة و انا فى مكان تانى خاااااااااااااااالص يعنى ممكن نشتغل اوبريت او عرض واحد 
بصى يا ستى الترانيم 
1) فى قريه فى مدينة داود  من اوبريت لعمانوئيل سعد 
2) الهنا تنازل لكورال امجاد السماء الخصوص 
3) جلوريا ( عربى و فرنساوى ) 
4) فى يوم ميلادك 

ياريت لو تعرفى حاجه منهم اعرف رايك فيهم 
و ممكن ابعت لك التوزيعات كمان على اد ما اقدر مافيش مشكله 
و لو بجد محتاجه اى حاجه قولى و ربنا يسهل و يدبر الامور 
هو انتى ماسكه الكورال جديد و الا قديمه فى النشاط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 و ياترى معاكى خدام تانى و الا لوحدك ياقمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  *​


----------



## marooo eg (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي كتير يا انجي على تعب محبتك
انا اعرف ترنيمة ف قرية كنت عرضتها قبل كدة
وكمان ترنيمة يوم ميلادك
لو تعرفى ترانيم اجد شوية او مش معروفة يبقى يا ريت
وعلى فكرة انا ف نشا الكورالات من زمان
بس المشكلة انى ماسكة الكورال وحدى
وعاوزة اقدم حاجة جديدة
اشكرك


----------



## anosh (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*marooo eg  
طيب يعنى انتى مش عارفه ترنيمة جلوريا ( عربى / فرنساوى )
ولا ترنيمة الهنا تنازل لان ديه جديده لسه نازله السنه اللى فاتت 
المهم هو فيه ترااااااااااانيم كتير جديده بس المهم انها تمشى ثانوى اكتر من اعدادى و بالذات انا مش عارفه مستوى الكورال عندك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيه ترنيمة كل سنه و انا خدامك من شريط مجنون 
و ترنيمة يارب ميلادك كسر لكورال من لبنان 
و فيه كذا ترنمية هاحاول ارفعلك الترانيم تسمعيها و تشوفى ايه اللى ممكن يعجبك لانك اكيد انتى اللى عارفه كورالك اكتر منى 
و على فكرة مش لازم يكون جديد علشان يكون حلو ممكن ترانيم قديمة تعملى فيها شغل جديد 
يعنى انا كنت واخده دقى دقى يا اجراس راس السنه اللى فات بس عملنا فيها حاجات جديده لذيذه
و ترنيمة جلوريا بجد جامده بس لو انتى مش بتعرفى فرنساوى اوى زى عااااااااااااادى ههههههههههه
ممكن تشوفى اى حد عندك فى الكورال اللغه الاولى عنده فرنساوى و يحفظها للكورال و انا هاجيب لك الكلمات 
و صدقينى انا بدور لك فى الجهاز عندى على جديد و انتى كمان دورى و ربنااااااااااااااااااا يدبر
على فكرة ياريت لو كنتى سمعتى البرومو بتاع شريطى (  املنا فيك .. انجى اسحق ) اعرف رايك فيه بمنتهى الصراحه

على فكرة كمان فى موضوع باسم ( كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد )
فى قسم الترانيم موجود فيه كمية شرايط للميلاد رهيبه ادخلى و دورى يمكن تلاقى حاجه تعجبك
ربناااااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكى ياسكر   *​


----------



## marooo eg (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انجى يا جميلة
على فكرة انا نزلت البروموا بتاع شريطك وعاجبنى قوى
بجد جميل جدا وصوتك تحفة
وان شاء الله هادور عليه عشان اشتريه
وبالنسبة للترانيم ترنيمة جلوريا دى ممكن لو انتى حافظاها تحفلهالى
هى فكرة جديدة وحلوة
اما بالنسبة للترانيم الجديدة انا بدور
وواثقة انك هاتجيبيلى ترانيم جامدةبرده
وبجد بجد انا نفسي اشوفك واتعرف عليكي
لو تقدري تيجي كنيستنا وناخد براكتك انتى واستاذ هانى
او اجيلك مرة الكورال عندك
ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## anosh (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*marooo eg *

*بجد ميرسى على ذوقك و كلامك الجميل يا سكر 
و انا بجد ليا الشرف انى اتعرف عليكى بس ممكن حتى اعرف اسمك الاول
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم ربنا يدبر و اشوفك قريب عندنا او عندكم فى بروفة كورال 
ربناااااااااااااا معااااكى ياسكر 
و صلى لى انا و هانى معاكى  كتيييييييييييييييير 
ام النور تكون معاكى و ترعاكى



*​


----------



## marooo eg (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي يا انجي على ذوقك وكلامك الجميل
وعموما يا ستى انا اسمى مريم فاروق
وياريت تضيفي ايميلى عندك نتكلم شوية مع بعض
وربنا معاكي انتى واستاذ هانى والعدرا تحرسكم وتبارك خدمتكم
****************.com


----------



## marooo eg (4 أكتوبر 2009)

yahoo


----------



## anosh (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*وصل الايميل بس على فكرة هو ممنوع وضع اى ايميل 
بس انا ضفته عندى 
و اكيد مشرف القسم هايحذف الايميل بتاعك من الموضوع عاااااااااااااااااااادى جدااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## marooo eg (4 أكتوبر 2009)

انا موجودة دلوقت ع الميل
ضفينى ونتكلم شوية


----------



## anosh (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*اوكى مريم انا ضيفتك بس الايميل بتاعى باسم جوزى هانى رمزى ​*


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*تم حذف الميل 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

انجى انا اخدت ترنيمه انظر الى يا سيدى من ابانوب لانها نازله فى الشريط  
بس لو ميديقكيش انا هغير اللحن 
وده لان الشريط هينزل بازن ربنا اول شهر 11 وكمان
 لانك لحد دلوقتى مردتيش علينا انتى هتعملى ايه فى اللحن 
بتعها او بمعنى افضل هنتحاسب عليه ازاى 
وصليلى كتير وصلوتكم كلمك معايا


----------



## marooo eg (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انوج انتى فين
بقالي فترة مش شايفاكى
خير ، انا كنت عاوزة اطمن عليكي


----------



## anosh (12 أكتوبر 2009)

medo_2010200 قال:


> انجى انا اخدت ترنيمه انظر الى يا سيدى من ابانوب لانها نازله فى الشريط
> بس لو ميديقكيش انا هغير اللحن
> وده لان الشريط هينزل بازن ربنا اول شهر 11 وكمان
> لانك لحد دلوقتى مردتيش علينا انتى هتعملى ايه فى اللحن
> ...



*مينااااااااااااااااا 
اولا  :ربنا معاك و يكلل مجهودك
ثانيا : انا غصب عنى الايام ديه حتى مش متواجده فى المنتدى ربنا اللى عالم بظروفى 

اما بالنسبه لترنيمة انظر الي يا سيدى انا لحنتها قبل كده خدتها بلحنها اوكى مافيش مشكله و اعتبرها هديه منى لشريطك الاول من غير اى حسااااااااااااااااااب
 عايز تغير لحنها برضوا مافيش مشكله سواء انا لحنتها تانى او اى حد غيرى لحنها احسن  منى برضوا مافيش اى مشكله خااااااااااالص عندى فى اى حاجه لان انت ليك مطلق الحريه فى شغلك

بس انا عايزه اقولك على حاجه انا ساعات بضايق الناس منى لانى بلحن خدمه مش مقابل اجر لانها خدمه فى منتدى 
علشان كده ساعات كتير جداااااااااااا لما الكلمات او موضوع الترنيمة مش بيعجبنى مش بلحنها او بلحنها و يطلع اللحن مش اد كده و مش راضيه عنه 

علشان كده مش بلحن اى حاجه بسهوله و بصراحه المواضيع كلها بتتكتب مستهلكه و متتكرره و قديمه و الناس محتاجه الجديد 

على العموم شوف هاتعمل ايه و قولى و مافيش مشاكل فى اى حاجه و اسفه اذا كنت عطلتك بعدم ردى و بعدم تواجدى فى المنتدى 
ربناااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااك
و صلوا من اجلى كتيييييييييييييييير لانى محتاجه صلواتكم 
*​


----------



## bashoka (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة انا اول مرة اشترك فى الموضوع دة ونفسى حد يستجيب لطالابى انا عايزة ترنيمة للانبا برسوم  والقديسة مهرائيل متاليفين جداد انا مش بعرف فى موضوع التاليف ونفسى فى ترنمتين جداد للقدسين دول ممكن ولا  بلاش انا اسفة لو اخطات فى شى بدون قصد


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 أكتوبر 2009)

انا شقت رسالتك وهاشتغل ف الترانيم
واكيد طبعا انوش هتلحن


----------



## bashoka (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى يا جماعة كتييييييييير


----------



## abraampr (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة لمار مرقس تناسب كورال اعدادى


----------



## besho55 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

محتاج ضرورى
موسيقى ترنيمة فيلم ابونا يسطس
 ( مش بالكلام ) 
ياريت لو حد عنده الموسيقى دى يبعتهالى ضرورى
ولو حد بيعرف يعزف ويقدر يسجلهالى موسيقى حتى ولو ايقاع بس ياريت يعملها ويبعتهالى


----------



## anosh (16 أكتوبر 2009)

bashoka قال:


> يا جماعة انا اول مرة اشترك فى الموضوع دة ونفسى حد يستجيب لطالابى انا عايزة ترنيمة للانبا برسوم  والقديسة مهرائيل متاليفين جداد انا مش بعرف فى موضوع التاليف ونفسى فى ترنمتين جداد للقدسين دول ممكن ولا  بلاش انا اسفة لو اخطات فى شى بدون قصد




*اولا : اهلا بيكى وسط اخواتك و نورتى الموضوع بوجودك معانا
ثانيا : باذن المسيح اخونا ابانوب هايكتب لك الترانيم بس ياريت توضحى انتى محتاجه الترانيم ليه يعنى هل محتاجه الترانيم لكورال و الا ايه بالظبط و انى مرحله اذا كانت لكورال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااكى 
صلوااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## minabobos (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الترنيمة الجديدة للمرنم عادل اسعد اهداء منة لاخواتى الجمال
وبيتمنا ان الترنيمة تعجبكم
ترنيمة واهب الكمال
اداء عادل اسعد
كلمات ابانوب مكرم

http://www.4shared.com/file/133046805/d26bf506/____.html

الترنيمة جميلة اوى

جزء من كلمات الترنيمة

يا الهنا بيك كل الحياة مانت الصديق وانت الاله 
يا الهنا بيك كل الحياة اللى ليه كل السجود
بيك تكمل كل الضعفات وبحبك نعلى فوق الشهوات2 
وعلى الكيان تسود

ياريت تقول رايك ف الترنيمة بقول صراحه
علشان يستمر ف الخدمة لو صوته عجبك
 محتاجين رايكم ف الاداء والكلمات هى بتعه ابانوب مكرم مش محتاج ناقش عليها
مستنى رايكم


----------



## anosh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميناااااااااااااااااااااااا 
انا حملت الترنيمة و سمعتها بصراحه التسجيل مش خادم عادل اوى 
يعنى حاول التجسيل يكون احسن من كده
و على ما اعتقد ان الترنيمة لحنتوها على نفس لحن ترنيمة يسوع بيدور عليا 
ربناااااااااااااا يبارك فى موهبتكم *​


----------



## besho55 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا زى ماقالت انوش ان اللحن متاخد من ترنيمة تانيه
بس للأسف الكلمات دى مش ماشية كلها كويس مع اللحن
فيه اجزاء منها ماشية مع اللحن
واجزاء تانى بيطول فيها زيادة شوية علشان تمشى مع اللحن
اعتقد لو اتلحنت لحن مناسب للكلمات هايكون احسن

وانا شايف ان التسجيل من غير استوديو
بس الصوت من غير ستوديو وطالع كويس 
يعنى اكيد لو سجل فى ستوديو هايكون ممتاز


----------



## bashoka (19 أكتوبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اولا : اهلا بيكى وسط اخواتك و نورتى الموضوع بوجودك معانا
> ثانيا : باذن المسيح اخونا ابانوب هايكتب لك الترانيم بس ياريت توضحى انتى محتاجه الترانيم ليه يعنى هل محتاجه الترانيم لكورال و الا ايه بالظبط و انى مرحله اذا كانت لكورال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااكى
> صلوااااااااااااااااااتك*​



ايوة انا محتاجة الترانيم دية للكورال ولرحلة اعدادى بس بس يا جماعة منساش ان الترتيمة للانبا برسوم العريان والترنيمة للقديسة مهرائيل واسف لو كنت اخطاءت فى شى بدون قصد


----------



## minabobos (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت يا جماعه اللى عندوا توزيع لترنيمة للاطفال تكون جديدة
تناسب كورال ابتدائى  يقولى عليه
وربنا يبارك ف تعب محبتكم ويعوضكم


----------



## anosh (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*جارى البحث عن توزيعات  لترانيم الاطفال 
علشان مينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و ياريت اللى عنده اى حاجه تفيده يرفعها 
و ربناااااااااااااااااااا يعوض الجميع*​


----------



## anton_2012 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح معاكم
انا ياجماعه بالف وبالحن والحمد لله شغلى بينال استحسان كل اللى يشوفه
انا اول مره اخش الموضوع ودخولى المنتدى بيبقى كل شهر تقريبا
وده لانى فى الجيش
فلو ينفع ابعت ايميلى 
او اللى عايز لحن او ترنيمه جديده يبعتلى على الخاص من فضلكم
صلولى كتيير


----------



## marooo eg (6 نوفمبر 2009)

على فكرة انا زعلانة منكم خالص
لانى من فترة طويلة قوى طلبت من حد يألفلي اوبريت عن الميلاد
ومالقتش منكم استجابة لحد دلوقت
وعيد الميلاد خلاص قرب
ياريت اللى يقدر يساعدنى بسررررررررررعةةةةةةة


----------



## anosh (6 نوفمبر 2009)

anton_2012 قال:


> سلام المسيح معاكم
> انا ياجماعه بالف وبالحن والحمد لله شغلى بينال استحسان كل اللى يشوفه
> انا اول مره اخش الموضوع ودخولى المنتدى بيبقى كل شهر تقريبا
> وده لانى فى الجيش
> ...




*انطون 
اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك و اهلا بمواهبك الجميله 
و ياريت فعلا تشارك معانا و تخدم فى تلبية طلبات اخواتنا الاعضاء 
و ربنا معاااااااااااك و تخلص الجيش على خير 
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (6 نوفمبر 2009)

marooo eg قال:


> على فكرة انا زعلانة منكم خالص
> لانى من فترة طويلة قوى طلبت من حد يألفلي اوبريت عن الميلاد
> ومالقتش منكم استجابة لحد دلوقت
> وعيد الميلاد خلاص قرب
> ياريت اللى يقدر يساعدنى بسررررررررررعةةةةةةة



*مارووووووووووووووووو 
يا حبيبتى صدقينى احنا غصب عننا ماحدش يعرف ظروف الناس ايه اوقات بتلاقى كل اللى فى الموضوع شغال و بيخدم و اوقات تانيه تلاقى كل واحد عنده ظروف غصب عنه صدقينى هى بس فترة فيها الكل مشغول 
و بعدين احنا بسبب ظروفنا اوقات بنقصر فى خدمتنا فى الكنائس فامابالك بقى من خدمه على النت 
معلش ربنا يدبر الامور *​


----------



## anosh (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*
bashoka 
انا بعت لك لحن الترنيمة فى رساله ​*


----------



## princemina (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بصوا يا جماعة أنا محتاج حاجة مهمة جدا وياريت تشاركونى كلكم
يوم الخميس اللى جاى عندنا فى الكنيسة حفلة الخريجين وهيحضر الاسقف بتاع الايبارشية وهيبقى فى كورال كمان أنا عاوز منكم خدمة  عاوز مقدمة تتقال بمناسبة الحفلة وكمان علشان حضوى سيدنا وكمان تهنئة لكل الخريجين بس ياريت الرد بسرعة يا جماعة وأشكر تعب محبتكم وربنا يعوضكم فى هذه الخدمة الناجحه بصلوات العدرا والقديسين


----------



## dody_w12 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

محتاج موسيقى ترانيم شهر كيهك ( المعقب و الله الازلى .......الخ) د
ممكن


----------



## princemina (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه يا حماعة محدش رد عليا فى موضوع المقدمة اللى انا طالبها
أرجو سرعة الرد لو سمحتوا وربنا يعوضكوا


----------



## anosh (24 نوفمبر 2009)

dody_w12 قال:


> محتاج موسيقى ترانيم شهر كيهك ( المعقب و الله الازلى .......الخ) د
> ممكن



*اسفه طلب حضرتك صعب شويه*​


----------



## anosh (24 نوفمبر 2009)

princemina قال:


> بصوا يا جماعة أنا محتاج حاجة مهمة جدا وياريت تشاركونى كلكم
> يوم الخميس اللى جاى عندنا فى الكنيسة حفلة الخريجين وهيحضر الاسقف بتاع الايبارشية وهيبقى فى كورال كمان أنا عاوز منكم خدمة  عاوز مقدمة تتقال بمناسبة الحفلة وكمان علشان حضوى سيدنا وكمان تهنئة لكل الخريجين بس ياريت الرد بسرعة يا جماعة وأشكر تعب محبتكم وربنا يعوضكم فى هذه الخدمة الناجحه بصلوات العدرا والقديسين



*اسفه انى شوفت الطلب متاخر
بعد اذنك ممكن بس تقولى البيانات 
1) اسم الاجتماع و المرحله ثانوى و الا شباب و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2) اسم الاسقف نفسه اللى هايحضر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
3) هل انت هاتقول المقدمه ديه قبل توزيع هدايا الخريجين و الا امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

رجاء الرد بسرعه  *​


----------



## princemina (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اسم الاجتماع اجتماع الخريجين من الشباب والشبات
اسم الاسقف هو الانبا بنيامين أسقف كرسى المنوفية راعينا الامين
المقدمة هقولها قبل توزيع الهدايا وكمان قبل كورال الشباب ما يعرض
هقولها وكأنها ترحيب بالاسقف وكمان تقديم للكورال وتهنئة للخريجين 
وياريت تردوا عليا بسرعة


----------



## anosh (25 نوفمبر 2009)

princemina قال:


> اسم الاجتماع اجتماع الخريجين من الشباب والشبات
> اسم الاسقف هو الانبا بنيامين أسقف كرسى المنوفية راعينا الامين
> المقدمة هقولها قبل توزيع الهدايا وكمان قبل كورال الشباب ما يعرض
> هقولها وكأنها ترحيب بالاسقف وكمان تقديم للكورال وتهنئة للخريجين
> وياريت تردوا عليا بسرعة





*ده لينك المقدمه اللى محتاجها 
انا كتبتهالك شوفها و لو فيه اى حاجه عايزين تغيروها غيروها عادى زى ما انتوا عايزين 
اتمنى انها تنال الاعجاب 

اللينك 
مقدمة للحفله من اعداد (  المرنمه انجى اسحق )*​

http://www.2shared.com/file/9434666/5697ab64/_____.html


----------



## princemina (25 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا بشكركم كتيررر
بس ممكن ترفعوا المقدمة على 4shared
لأنى معنديش upload
download فقط
بس ياريب بسرعة علشان ألحق أشوفها ورينا معاكوا ويعوضكوا


----------



## princemina (25 نوفمبر 2009)

انا أسف يا جماعة أنا نزلت المقدمة وهى كتيرررررر جميلة وأنا يشكركم عليها
بس لو ممكن يبقى فيها اضافات شوية 
أنا محتاح شوية كلام فى تقدبم الكورال وترانيمه وياريت لو ممكن نزود ترحيبنا بالاسقف
وانا يشكركم كتيررر على الخدمة الجميلة دى وربنا يعوضكوا
وانا بشكر شكر خاص للمرنمة إنجى إسحق


----------



## anosh (25 نوفمبر 2009)

princemina قال:


> انا أسف يا جماعة أنا نزلت المقدمة وهى كتيرررررر جميلة وأنا يشكركم عليها
> بس لو ممكن يبقى فيها اضافات شوية
> أنا محتاح شوية كلام فى تقدبم الكورال وترانيمه وياريت لو ممكن نزود ترحيبنا بالاسقف
> وانا يشكركم كتيررر على الخدمة الجميلة دى وربنا يعوضكوا
> وانا بشكر شكر خاص للمرنمة إنجى إسحق




*لا شكر على واجب 
انت عايز شوية اضافات على الترانيم ازاى يعنى وضح طلبك شويه معلش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و بعدين انا ما اعرفش اسم العرض ايه بتاع الكورال ولا حتى اسماء الترانيم اللى هايعرضها علشان اتكلم عنها 
و لو عاوز تزود الترحيب بالاسقف شويه انا مش عرفاه اكتر منكم 
يعنى ممكن انتوا تتكلموا عنه و عن خدمته معاكم طول فترة رسامته و عن وقفته مع كل خدمه و لو حصل اى انجازات عندكم فى عهده او فى مدته اذكروها و اتكلموا عنها 
لكن معلش سامحنى انا ماقدرش اكتب عن واحد انا اصلا ماعرفهوش
انت ممكن تقعد مع اى حد من منسقين الحفله عندكم و تنسقوا الموضوع مع بعض على الاقل كل واحد يقول رايه اكيد فى الاخر هاترتبوا الموضوع  
و ربنااااااااااااااااااا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## marooo eg (25 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بجد زعلانة جدا من المنتدى
لاني ملاحظة ان فيه ناس بيستجاب لطلباتها بسرعة وناس تانية محدش حتى بيرد عليها
وعموما ميرسي جدا ليكم جميعا
واكيد ربنا مش بيوقف خدمته على اي حد
بس انا اسفة اني شاركت معاكم


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2009)

marooo eg قال:


> انا بجد زعلانة جدا من المنتدى
> لاني ملاحظة ان فيه ناس بيستجاب لطلباتها بسرعة وناس تانية محدش حتى بيرد عليها
> وعموما ميرسي جدا ليكم جميعا
> واكيد ربنا مش بيوقف خدمته على اي حد
> بس انا اسفة اني شاركت معاكم


*بالهداوه 
مش كل الطلبات سهله 
والاخت انجى اعتقد يعنى بتحاول على قد ما تقدر
حضرتك طالبة اوبريت 
يعنى مش حاجة قليلة 
نحاول نصبر على بعض
والاخت انجى ردت عليكى مش سابتك ومردتش عليكى زى ما بتقولى 
لينك رد الاخت اانجى 
*​


----------



## anosh (27 نوفمبر 2009)

marooo eg قال:


> انا بجد زعلانة جدا من المنتدى
> لاني ملاحظة ان فيه ناس بيستجاب لطلباتها بسرعة وناس تانية محدش حتى بيرد عليها
> وعموما ميرسي جدا ليكم جميعا
> واكيد ربنا مش بيوقف خدمته على اي حد
> بس انا اسفة اني شاركت معاكم




*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااارو
اولا : سامحينى على تقصيرى و ربنا اللى عالم غصب عنى 
ثانيا : ديه خدمه على النت يعنى لا هى خدمتى فى كنيستى و ملزمه اسمع الكلام غصب عنى من امين الخدمه و انفذ ولا هو اجبارى عليا انى انفذ كل طلبات الناس حتى لو كانت فوق طاقتى و ظروفى 
لكن صدقينى لما بيكون الطلب سهل زى ربط او مقدمة حفلات او كورال مش بتاخد معايا ثوانى 
لكن اوبريت و كلام منسق و اختيار ترانيم انتى كده عيزانى اجهز عرض كامل و انا كان عندى 3 عروض الاسبوعين اللى فاتوا
انتى طلبتى و انا غصب عنى مش فاضيه انى اجهزه عااااااااااااااااااااادى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
لكن مش تزعلى لان اى حد بيخدم على النت يبقى كتر خيره انه بيساعد و لو بحاجه بسيطه فى الخدمه لكن مش مجبر 
و انا برضوا مش نسياكى و ربنا اللى عالم 

المهم ماتزعليش مننا و اذا كنتى زعلانه يبقى تزعلى منى مش من المنتدى *​


----------



## marooo eg (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اوك ميرسي على ردودكم
بس ممكن تكون ترانيم منفصلة وانا اعمل منهم كنتاتا بس ارجوكم بسرعة جدا جدا
لانى دورت على ترانيم جديدة كتير قوى ومش لاقيه كلها ترانيم قديمة ومعروفة من مية سنة
ارجوكم بسرعة لاني هبدأ بروفات خلاص


----------



## marooo eg (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه يا جماعة فين الردود دة احنا حتى ف اجازة
مافيش حد عنده اي ترانيم جديدة خالص


----------



## anosh (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*حاضر يامااااااااااااااااااااااااااارو 
من عينى بس صدقينى النت عندى فاصل و بيجى كل كام يوم ساعتين 
صدقينى حتى انا مش عارفه ارفع لك حاجه بسبب النت عندى و حتى مش بدخل المنتدى كتير 
بس صدقينى مش ناسيه طلبك بس انتى صلى لى علشان ربنا يدبر لى الامور*​


----------



## anosh (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*طيب تحبى ارفعلك ايه من الترانيم ديه الاول
1) جلوريا
2) كان على الارض السلام 
3) فى يوم ميلادك
4) فى قريه فى مدينة داود
5) الهنا تنازل و حل بيننا 
6) كل سنه و انا خدامك
*​


----------



## marooo eg (30 نوفمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *حاضر يامااااااااااااااااااااااااااارو *​
> *من عينى بس صدقينى النت عندى فاصل و بيجى كل كام يوم ساعتين *
> *صدقينى حتى انا مش عارفه ارفع لك حاجه بسبب النت عندى و حتى مش بدخل المنتدى كتير *
> 
> *بس صدقينى مش ناسيه طلبك بس انتى صلى لى علشان ربنا يدبر لى الامور*​


 ربنا معاكي يا انجى ويدبر لك الامور وميرسي على ردك


----------



## marooo eg (30 نوفمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *طيب تحبى ارفعلك ايه من الترانيم ديه الاول*
> 
> *1) جلوريا*
> *2) كان على الارض السلام *
> ...


 حبيبتى انوش ممكن ترفاعيلي ترنيمة كان على الأرض السلام وكل سنة وانا اخدمك وممكن تبعتيلي الموسيقى وحدها كمان ؟؟ لو مش هاتقدري خلاص ابعتى الترانيم بس وميرسي لتعبك معايا ولو عندك ترانيم رمزية تنفع تتقال اوك
انا عارفة اني تقلت عليكي قوى 
وعموما انا منتظرة تليفونك قريب عشان نفسي اقابلك
ميرسي ليكي كتير


----------



## anosh (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارو 
ده لينك ترنيمة كل سنه و انا خدامك

لينك كل سنه ​*
http://www.2shared.com/file/9586331/a5ca2256/__online.html

*و ده لينك ترنيمة اسمها طفل صغير على نفس لحن ليلة عيد و معايا التوزيع الاصلى 

لينك طفل صغير*

http://www.2shared.com/file/9586547/7656d16/__online.html


----------



## anosh (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*و ده لينك ترنيمة صار على الارض السلام

اللينك
http://www.2shared.com/file/9587214/5ee8b909/___.html




​*http://www.2shared.com/file/9587214/5ee8b909/___.html


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايه رأيك يا مارو تاخدى اوبريت قبل ما يكون الزمان تختارى منه ترانيم

*​


----------



## marooo eg (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي كتير انوش على تعبك واتمنى اشوفك قريب جدا وبردوا انا ف انتظر تليفون منك قريب


----------



## marooo eg (1 ديسمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ايه رأيك يا مارو تاخدى اوبريت قبل ما يكون الزمان تختارى منه ترانيم*​


 ميرسي كتير لتعب محبتك
كان فين الاوبريت دة من بدري
ياريت تبعتلى اللينك وانا هاحمله
ميرسي كتير


----------



## kero_musicman (5 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه انا اسمى كيرلس بخيت وانا بنعمه ربنا مرنم وملحن وموزع وبخدم فى الكورال لو اى حد احتاج اى حاجه يقولى.





anosh قال:


> *(سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع) *​
> 
> *سلام و نعمه لكل اخواتى اعضاء المنتدى *​
> *باذن يسوع الموضوع ده مخصص لخدمة الكورال و التسبيح فى كل مكان و من حق اى حد انه يشترك و يرد فيه مادام لديه الخبره الكافيه للمشاركه و الرد*​
> ...


----------



## kero_musicman (5 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكم انا اخوكم كيرلس بخيت وانا بتعمه ربنا مرنم وملحن وموزع موسيقى ونشكر ربنا بخدم فى الكورال وعجبتنى الفكره دى واحب انى اشارككم


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*اوبريت قبل ما يكون الزمان *​


----------



## princemina (7 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام أزيكم يا جماعة
أنا عاوز مقدمه لترنيمه بدايتها بتقول (ويا يسوعى ماشيا حياتى نمر معاه بأحلى اختبارات محبه عجيبة لماسها بنفسى مش أوهام ولا هتافات)
والترنيمة عامه بتتكلم عن الحياه مع ربنا والمشاكل اللى ممكن تقابل الابسان وربنا يحلهاله 
أرجو سرعة الرد معلش يا جماعة


----------



## anosh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

kero_musicman قال:


> سلام ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكم انا اخوكم كيرلس بخيت وانا بتعمه ربنا مرنم وملحن وموزع موسيقى ونشكر ربنا بخدم فى الكورال وعجبتنى الفكره دى واحب انى اشارككم




*كيرلس اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك 
و اهلا بمواهبك الجميله 
ربنا يجعلك سبب بركه للجميع 

واكيد هايجيلك طلبات قريب جداااااااااااااااااااااا من اعضاء المنتدى 

بس ياريت تعرفنا عليك اكتر 
يعنى من القاهره و الا خارج القاهرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو فيه اى ترنيمة توزيعك ياريت ترفعها نسمعها 
لانى بحتاج موزعين للكورال عندى و ده شغل خارج المنتدى سواء اذا كنت بتاخد اجر او  بتعملها خدمه للكورلات فى الكنائس  
 يلا ياعم هايجيلك شغل اى خدمه  

نورت  الموضوع 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## anosh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

princemina قال:


> سلام أزيكم يا جماعة
> أنا عاوز مقدمه لترنيمه بدايتها بتقول (ويا يسوعى ماشيا حياتى نمر معاه بأحلى اختبارات محبه عجيبة لماسها بنفسى مش أوهام ولا هتافات)
> والترنيمة عامه بتتكلم عن الحياه مع ربنا والمشاكل اللى ممكن تقابل الابسان وربنا يحلهاله
> أرجو سرعة الرد معلش يا جماعة



*حاضر هاكتبها و ارفعهالك 
ربنااااااااااااا يبعت*​


----------



## markos saeed (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مرقس وماسك كورال جامعيين اسمة بى لوغوس بس انا ذات خبرات ضعيفة فى الكورالات فياريت حد يساعدنى بالمعلومات عن كيفية ادارة الكورال والترانيم وتدريبات الصوت بس رجاء بسرعة لانى فى اشد الا حتياج لهذة المعلومات وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
                                                                                                 اخوكم مرقس


----------



## monmooon (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمه للجميع 
لو سمحتوا انا محتاجه اعرف ازى اشغل وصله الميديا علشان اسجل صوت 
لو حد يعرف ممكن يرد عليا لانى محتجاها ضرورى 
شكراً ليكم ​*


----------



## anosh (16 ديسمبر 2009)

markos saeed قال:


> انا مرقس وماسك كورال جامعيين اسمة بى لوغوس بس انا ذات خبرات ضعيفة فى الكورالات فياريت حد يساعدنى بالمعلومات عن كيفية ادارة الكورال والترانيم وتدريبات الصوت بس رجاء بسرعة لانى فى اشد الا حتياج لهذة المعلومات وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> اخوكم مرقس



*اهلا بيك يامرقس وسط اخواتك
ربنا معاك فى خدمتك و صدقنى كلنا ضعفاء بس استطيع كل شى فى المسيح الذى يقوينى 
ياترى انت ماسك الكورال لوحدك خالص و الا معاك خادمه و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا كنت هاكتب لك اهم نقط لقيادة الكورلات من محاضرات مهرجان الكرازة بس للاسف ان الورق مش معايا دلوقتى 
المهم ماسك كورال شباب يعنى العبء عليك اكبر لازم يكون فيه 
 1) حسن اختيار للترانيم على اد امكانيات كورالك يعنى مثلا مش تختار ترنيمة انت بتحبها اوى و بتحب تسمعها بس مافيش ولا صولو يقدر يقولها عندك ولا كمان الكورال جماعى هايكون كويس فيها يبقى كده مالهاش لازمه الترنيمة 
2) لازم الكورال يشعر منك بالاهتمام مين بيجى و مين بيغب و تبقى واخد بالك من كل شخص فى الكورال مهما كان ضعف صوته او موهبته لازم تحسس اعضاء الكورال انك عايز كل واحد فيهم يحضر لانه مهم و اللى  صوته وحشه قبل اللى صوته حلو و  انهم هما دول الكورال مش الصولوهات بس 
3) لو انت صوتك مش حلو او  مش مظبوط و مش هاينفع انك تحفظ الترانيم يبقى لازم تختار حد يحفظ معاك سواء ولد او بنت او تشغل الترانيم و هما يحفظوا بس التحفيظ كده مش بيكون مظبوط لان اى مرنم فى الترنيمة بيعرب و طبعا الكورال لازم يحفظ مسطره زى بعض من غير ماحد يعرب 
4)لازم و الكورال شغال تحاول تسمع كويس جدااااااااااااااا و لو فيه اى شخص منشذ وسط الكورال حاول تقعد معاه لو عندكم اورج و عازف و يحاول يظبط صوته ياخده سلم صاعد و هابط مع بعض 
5) تدريبات الصوت مهمه للكورال و الحفاظ على الصوت اهم و معلومة ان الينسون مفيد للاحبال الصوتيه معلومه خاطئه الينسون فعلا مفيد للبرد بس بيرخى الاحبال الصوتيه بس فيه التليو حلو جدااااااااااااااا للصوت 
6) لو انت مش عندك عازف يبقى حاول تتصرف و تعمل ميزانيه للكورال انك توزع الترانيم عند اى موزع يعنى اقل حاجه 75 جنيه للترنيمه او اللى عنده توزيعات و يقدر يساعدك بيها مافيش مشكله و فيه توزيعات على النت كتيييييييييييييييير الايام ديه 
7) لازم كل بروفه تكون محضر انت هاتشتغل ايه بالظبط علشان اعضاء الكورال مايحسوش انك ضعيف و واقف قدامهم مش عارف تعمل ايه 
8) لو انت لسه جديد على الكورال و مش عارف نوعية الاصوات الصولوهات اللى عندك جرب كل الكورال فى ترنيمة و اسمعهم و اتعرف على اصواتهم مع الوقت هاتحفظ الصولوهات اللى معاك و تختار الصولو من غير ماتجرب حد 

اخيرا معلش انى طولت عليك ده  لينك تدريب صوت ( صولفيج ) هو عبارة عن عزف لسلم دو الكبير صاعد و هابط صعودا و هبوطا خلى الكورال يقول معاه بس يقول ( هاااااااااااااااا ) مش طاااااااااااااا 

على العموم حمل التدريب و اسمعه و انا هارفع لك كام تدريب تانى *​
http://www.2shared.com/file/10036351/f7addd6d/_____.html

*ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك
 و لو الخدمه عندك محتاجه اى حاجه اخواتك هنا كلهم معااااااااااااااااااك
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## markos saeed (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييير يا انجى وبجد مش عارف اؤلك اية بس بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومعلش انى بتأل عليكوا بس معلش لانى هحتاجكوا كتيييير لانى انا مليش خبرة كورالات وليا طلب فى ترنيمة جديدة بتتكلم عن شعار المهرجلن السنادى كن امينا وعلى فكرة انا معايا خادمة مسؤلة وكمان خادمة بتعزف ارج وليها فى الموسيقى لان احنا كورال شباب كلنا سن واحد وشغالين مع بعض team work


----------



## markos saeed (18 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش فى موضوع اهم دلوقتى بالنسبة ليا هو انى عندى حفلة سيامة لابونا بتاع كنيستنا واسمه ابونا بيمن ودة فى شهر 2 ومش معايا ترانيم كافية غير غالى عليك ووترنيمة لابونا فياريت لو تفكريلى فى ترنيمتين جداد حلوين نؤلهم بس ياريت يبقى الرد بسررررررررررعة لانى احنا هنوقف الكورال مع اول شهر يناير علشان الامتحانات وهنرجع على اول فبراير فا الفترة قليلة ومعلش لو كمان فكرة عن طريقة تقديم الحفلة وبس ومعلش انا اسف انا عارف انى متأل عليكى اوى يا انجى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  
                                                               اخوكى مرقس


----------



## markos saeed (18 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش حاجة تانية اهم هو ان احنا عندنا حفلة لسيامة كاهن كنيستنا وهو ابونا بيمن ومعنديش غير ترنيمتين هما غالى عليك وترنيمة اسمها السما اليوم كلها فرحانة لابونا فياريت لو تؤليلى على ترنيمتين جداد حلوين نقولهم بس يااااااااارت بسررررررررررررررعة لانى الحفلة فى شهر 2 واحنا هنوقف الكورال الفترة اللى جاية علشان عندنا امتحانات فياريت تردى عليا بسرعة ومعلش بتأل عليكى بس ربنا معاكى ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## princemina (18 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ، أنا عندى طلب وياريت لو تحققهولى أنا أسندت إليا المهمة أنى أقدم شخصية بابا نويل فى ليلة رأس السنه فى الكنيسة فى حفلة الأطفال ، وكمان أبون طلب منى أنى أعملى شغل كويس فأنا أول حاجة فكرت فيها هيا أنتوا
فانا عاوز منكم لو تكتبولى حوار أعمله مع الأطفال وأزاى أجاريهم معايا فى الحوار ويندمجوا وكمان لو فى أفكار جديدة للخدمة دى ، وياريت لو تكتبولى نص حلو أدخل بيه على الأطفال وأزاى أكلمهم وأخليهم ينبصتوا
والهخدمة دى مش هنسهالكم خالص لأنى أول مرة بقدم شخصية بابا نويل فياريت تساعدونى
وربنا يعوضكم بس ياريت بسرعة علشان ألحق أحفظ الكلام اللى هتكتبوه . وأرجو منكم الرد أذا كنتم هتكتبولى حاجة زى دى ولا لأ


----------



## princemina (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت سرعة الرد يا مرنمة أنجى وكمان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويكون مع الخدمة دى لأن كل خدمة وليها متاعبها وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (18 ديسمبر 2009)

princemina قال:


> سلام ، أنا عندى طلب وياريت لو تحققهولى أنا أسندت إليا المهمة أنى أقدم شخصية بابا نويل فى ليلة رأس السنه فى الكنيسة فى حفلة الأطفال ، وكمان أبون طلب منى أنى أعملى شغل كويس فأنا أول حاجة فكرت فيها هيا أنتوا
> فانا عاوز منكم لو تكتبولى حوار أعمله مع الأطفال وأزاى أجاريهم معايا فى الحوار ويندمجوا وكمان لو فى أفكار جديدة للخدمة دى ، وياريت لو تكتبولى نص حلو أدخل بيه على الأطفال وأزاى أكلمهم وأخليهم ينبصتوا
> والهخدمة دى مش هنسهالكم خالص لأنى أول مرة بقدم شخصية بابا نويل فياريت تساعدونى
> وربنا يعوضكم بس ياريت بسرعة علشان ألحق أحفظ الكلام اللى هتكتبوه . وأرجو منكم الرد أذا كنتم هتكتبولى حاجة زى دى ولا لأ



*مينا انا هاشوف خدمة ابتدائى عندنا لو لاقيت معاهم اى نص ينفعك هارفعهولك على طول 
و لومافيش هاحاول ببركة ام النور اكتبلك 
بس انتوا عايزين تتكلموا فى موضوع معين و الا اى حاجه عن الميلاد و عايز حوار اد ايه وقت ييعنى عايزه وقت كبير و الا يعنى حاجه بسيطه كده ربع ساعه 
و ياترى الحفله من حضانه لحد 6 ابتدائى كل المراحل يعنى و الا مراحل معينه*​


----------



## anosh (18 ديسمبر 2009)

markos saeed قال:


> معلش حاجة تانية اهم هو ان احنا عندنا حفلة لسيامة كاهن كنيستنا وهو ابونا بيمن ومعنديش غير ترنيمتين هما غالى عليك وترنيمة اسمها السما اليوم كلها فرحانة لابونا فياريت لو تؤليلى على ترنيمتين جداد حلوين نقولهم بس يااااااااارت بسررررررررررررررعة لانى الحفلة فى شهر 2 واحنا هنوقف الكورال الفترة اللى جاية علشان عندنا امتحانات فياريت تردى عليا بسرعة ومعلش بتأل عليكى بس ربنا معاكى ويعوض تعب محبتك




*انا بس عايزه اعرف هو لسه جديد والا عيد رسامته 
ولو عيد رسامته العيد الكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا عندى ترنيمة جديده كلماتى و الحانى لرسامه الكهنه هاظبطها على مناسبتكم و ابعتهالك على طول 
بس عايزه اعرف العيد الكام ليه و لو مثلا فيه اى انجازات حصلت فى عهد رسامته او اى صفات او سمات معروف بيها عندكم *​


----------



## princemina (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أولا انا بشكرك جدا لأنك أستجبتى لطلبى وحسيت أنك مهتمه بييه
ثانيا انا كنت عاوز حوار أعمله مع الأطفال أكلمهم فيه عن بعض السلوكيات الخطأ وكمان قصة حياة بابا نويل فى أسلوب متقدم وحلو علشان يعرفوا القصة وكمان أكلمهم شوية عن ميلاد رب المجد يسوع
ثالثا الحفلة كلها لخدمة أبتدائى من حضانة الى 6 ابتدائى وكمان الوقت هيكون من ساعة الى ساعة ونص بالكتير
رابعا أخر حاجة لو ممكن طلبة كمان تكتبيهالى أقولها مع الاطفال وهما يقولوا معايا الطلبة دى قبل بداية اليوم الجديد بس تكون فى أسلوب سهل ومبسط
أخيرا لو يكون الحوار دا جاهز بسرعة علشان أعرف أعمل كل اللى فيه وتطلع حاجة حلوة وشكرااااااااا جدااااا وربنا بجد أكيد معاكوا فى حياتكم


----------



## markos saeed (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اوك هو عيد سيامتة الثامن ومعروف عنه الحكمة فى كلامة وتصرفاتة وهو كان محامى وكمان بيجاهد علشان يبنى الكنيسة بتاعة المنطقة عندنا واسمها مار جرجس والانبا ابرآم وكمان بيمتاز بهدوء صوتة وحلاوتة فى الصلوات فياريت الرد بسرعة ولو فية ترنيمة تانية يبقى شكرا جدا ومعلش طولت عليكى


----------



## princemina (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه الاخبار يا جماعة محدش رد عليا تانى هتكتبولى ولا ايه أنا محتار ومش عارف أعمل ايه
لو سمحتى يا أخت أنجى تردى عليا تطمنينى علشان أشوف أنا ممكن أعمل ايه 
وأنا أسف ان كنت بطول عليكى وبتعب زيادة وأنت شكلك مشغول
أنا أسف جداااااااااا


----------



## princemina (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا أخت انجى عملتيلى ايه فى طلبى ياريت تردى عليك وأنا أسف أنى بطول عليك .بس صدقينى دا علشان أنا محتاج طلبى دا قوى وكمان علشان واثق فى الخدمة دى قوووووى


----------



## anosh (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*مينا 
اسفه على تقصيرى فى الخدمه هنا بس صدقنى غصب عنى عندى عروض راس السنه و مش عارفه اخلص حاجه 
و صدقنى عايزه اكتب اى حاجه ليا و مش عارفه 
المهم بص علشان بس تنجز انا رفعت لك اربع اسكتشات و اوبريتات للميلاد و راس السنه حملهم و اقراء الاربعه و خد منهم الافكار اللى تناسبك ممكن تقعد مع اى حد من عندك  فى الخدمه و تاخدو الافكار اللى تناسبكم و ممكن تزودا عليهم حاجات من عندكم 
معلش كان نفسى اكتبلك بس صدقنى انا مش عارفه اكتب لنفسى من ضيق الوقت و البروفات 

اللينك و يارب تفيدك الاسكتشات ديه*​
http://www.2shared.com/file/10182431/9756198d/__online.html

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك ليا و لاسرتى و خدمتى​*


----------



## markos saeed (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ها يا انجى انا كتبتلك عن ابونا فا اية انتى لس ماردتيش عليا معلش انى برخم عليكى بس بجد لانى مستعجل جدا ومعلش سامحينى


----------



## anosh (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*markos saeed​*
*سامحنى على التاخير 
المهم ديه كلمات الترنيمة بس انا كنت عايزه اعرف اسم كنيستك ايه علشان الترنيمة 

انا سجلتها بس التسجيل مش كويس اوى المهم اسمع الترنيمة و ياريت اعرف رايك فيها بمنتهى الصراحه 
و على فكرة غير زى ما انت  عايز فى الترنيمة يعنى قول القرار مره مرتين زى ماتحب لو فيه اى حاجه فى الكلمات تحب تغيرها قولى و عااااااااااااااادى جداااااااااااااا 
انا فى انتظار ردك و هارفع لك كام ترنيمة تانى عن الخدمه ممكن تنفع فى المناسبه ديه 

اللينك​*


----------



## anosh (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرقس 
فيه كمان ترنيمة خدمتنا بتاعت بهجت عدلى 
لذيذه عن الخدمه هى موجوده فى الترانيم على المنتدى حملها و اسمعها *​


----------



## markos saeed (25 ديسمبر 2009)

انجى بجد مش عارف اؤليك اية غير اكتر من رائع وصوتك جميل اوى ملائكى وعلى فكرة اسم الكنيسة مارجرجس والانبا ابرام بس بجد شكرا اوى انا عارف انى بتال عليكى بس بجد لانى حاسس انى وسط اخواتى ومستنى الترانيم اللى هتبعتيها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومعلش لو عندك ترانيم توافق سن حضانة وابتدائى يبقى كويس اوى ومعلش طولت عليكى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## anosh (26 ديسمبر 2009)

markos saeed قال:


> انجى بجد مش عارف اؤليك اية غير اكتر من رائع وصوتك جميل اوى ملائكى وعلى فكرة اسم الكنيسة مارجرجس والانبا ابرام بس بجد شكرا اوى انا عارف انى بتال عليكى بس بجد لانى حاسس انى وسط اخواتى ومستنى الترانيم اللى هتبعتيها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومعلش لو عندك ترانيم توافق سن حضانة وابتدائى يبقى كويس اوى ومعلش طولت عليكى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




*مرقس 
اتمنى ان الترنيمة تكون عجبتك كلمات و الحان معلش هو صوتى رايح شويه علشان كنت بايته فى الوراق عند العدراء و صوتى مش عايز يتعدل بسهوله تانى بس المهم ان اللحن واضح و الكلمات 

بس هى فين كنيسة مارجرجس و الانبا ابرام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و على ما اعتقد ان مش هاينفع انك تقول اسمك الكنيسة فى الترنيمة لانه اطول من مكانه فى الترنيمة 

بس انت عايز ترانيم علشان المناسبه ديه لابتدائى و الا اى ترانيم و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب ده لينك ترنيمة خدمتنا لذيذه جداااااااااااااا تنفع برضوا فى المناسبه ديه حملها و اسمعها *​
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/10242746/c302965e/___online.wma.html


----------



## markos saeed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

لا ترانيم عادية متنوعة بالميلاد والكريسماس وعادى يعنى مش شرط واوك انا مش هحط اسم الكنيسة ححاول احط حاجة تانية ولو عندك جملة مكان الكنيسة تمشى حلو ياريت تكتبيهالى وترنيمة خدمتنا حلوة اوى ومتشكر اوى على مجهودك الجميل دة


----------



## anosh (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرقس 
ممكن يبقى اول بيت كالاتى :
جيت و معاك فرحه لقلوبنا خدمه عظيمه لشعب الله

من غير ذكر اسم الكنيسة 

بس انت برضوا ماقولتش كنيستك فى انى منطقه يعنى فى القاهرة و الا خارج القاهرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## markos saeed (27 ديسمبر 2009)

لا فى القاهرة فى شبرا الخيمة وعلى فكرة هى لسة ماتبنتش وصليلينا ان ربنا يسهل عملية بناها


----------



## anosh (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربناااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااكم يا مرقس
 و ام النور تمد ايداها و تبارك 
و ربنا يشيل ببركتها كل العقوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات​*


----------



## markos saeed (27 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش يا انجى لو مفيهاش رخامة انا محتاج ترنيمة للمهرجان بس جديدة لو تعرفى تكتبيهالى والمهرجان بيتكلم عن كن امين
وانا هبقى ارفعلك شعار المهرجان علشان تسمعية وتعرفى بيتكلم عن اية اكتر


----------



## anosh (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرقس 
المهرجان لسه بدرى عليه انا عندى شعار المهرجان و عارفه موضوع المهرجان 2010
بس الناس كلها لسه بتخلص فى عروض الكريسماس بعد كده نبداء نجهز للمهرجان 
بس ياريت تقولى انت عايز الترنيمة لانى مرحله يعنى اعدادى و الا شباب و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## markos saeed (28 ديسمبر 2009)

لا لكورالى وهو شباب وانا قصدت ابتدى من دلوقتى التجهيز فية علشان الحق اعمل التوزيع بتاعة كويس لان الناس اللى بتوزع مش مشغولة اوى دلوقتى لكن هتبقى مشغولة بعد كدة بالمهرجان وهيبقى عليها ضغط علشان كدة انا عايز ابتدى احضر من دلوقتى وكمان علشان دى اول مرة لينا فى المهرجان وعايزين نعمل حاجة كويسة


----------



## nader samy (9 يناير 2010)

وانا ممكن افيدكم بحاجة من تاليفى
وهو كان شعار كرنفال عملناه عن الاهداف لكل واحد فينا 
شعار الكرنفال 
اهدافك حواليك ..........................بص عليها بعنيك
شغل عقلك بوم بوم بوم ........حدد هدفك بوم بوم بوم
يمكن صعب بعيد................ يمكن كمان فى الايد
(فى ميلاد يسووع حياتنا يشكل جديد)2
شغل عقلك بوم بوم بوم ........حدد هدفك بوم بوم بوم
وهحاول انزللهلكم بالطريقة ربنا يدبر


----------



## anosh (11 يناير 2010)

nader samy قال:


> وانا ممكن افيدكم بحاجة من تاليفى
> وهو كان شعار كرنفال عملناه عن الاهداف لكل واحد فينا
> شعار الكرنفال
> اهدافك حواليك ..........................بص عليها بعنيك
> ...



*اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك 
و ميرسى على مشاركتك معانا فى الخدمه
و ياريت لو انت فعلا بتكتب تحاول تبداء معانا فى كتابة ترانيم لمهرجان 2010
و ربناااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااك 
و يبارك حياتك و موهبتك*​


----------



## nader samy (11 يناير 2010)

ودى حاجة كتبتها عن الخطية 

متى وقعت واخطات ..........فاركع امامه وقل له ندمت ....... ومن غفلتى قد استيقظت ............ونظرت حالى فى الخطية بعدما دماديت..........ووجد نفسى قد فنيت............ والعمر والحياة قد انتهيت .............ولم افعل شى مما تخيلت .........فاننى ارجع اليك بعدما ضليت ........... واقول لك يا ابى قد اخطات............. واتمنى ان تسامحنى وان تدعونى ابنك يا من تالمت بدون اى شر فعلت سامحنى يارب

ياريت اشوف ارءاكم


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2010)

nader samy قال:


> ودى حاجة كتبتها عن الخطية
> 
> متى وقعت واخطات
> فاركع امامه وقل له ندمت
> ...



*الكلمات جيده و فيه قافيه فى الكتابه مظبوطه نوعا ما 
بس ياترى ديه كلمات ترنيمة و الا خواطر
طيب ايدك معانا بقى نكتب فى موضوع ( كن امين ) لمهرجان الكرازة 2010
و فى انتظار موضوعاتك و مشاركاتك معانا اكتر و اكتر 
و فى انتظار اول ترنيمة للمهرجان من كلماتك
ربنا ينمى موهبتك و خدمتك
صلوااااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## markos saeed (14 يناير 2010)

ازيكوا يا شباب وحشتونى جدا وكل سنة وانتم طيبيين ويارب تكونوا كولوكوا بخير وسلام واية اخبار الترنيمة اللى قولتلك عليها يا انجى بتاعة المهرجان وعلى فكرة احنا كورال شباب جامعيين ياريت تردى عليا فى الموضوع دة ومعلش انى بتال عليكى كل مرة كدة بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويزيد خدمتك


----------



## anosh (15 يناير 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> ازيكوا يا شباب وحشتونى جدا وكل سنة وانتم طيبيين ويارب تكونوا كولوكوا بخير وسلام واية اخبار الترنيمة اللى قولتلك عليها يا انجى بتاعة المهرجان وعلى فكرة احنا كورال شباب جامعيين ياريت تردى عليا فى الموضوع دة ومعلش انى بتال عليكى كل مرة كدة بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويزيد خدمتك



*صدقنى انا لسه ماكتبتش لكورالى 
بس باذن المسيح الناس بس تخلص امتحانات نص السنه و كله هايكتب 

ربناااااااااااااااااااا يدبر *​


----------



## adel3742143 (16 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------



## Romany Zakher (16 يناير 2010)

*كل عطيه صالحه وكل موهبه تامه تاتى لنا من فوق من عند ابى الانوار 

صلو لاجلى ​*


----------



## minsandra (20 يناير 2010)

مجهود جميل جداً يا شباب بجد ربنا يعوضكم 
انا بلحن ترانيم على قدى 
وكنت محتاج كلام ترنيمه عن الكنيسه علشان عيد الكنيسه بتاعنا فياريت تساعدونى
وطلب تانى من انوش انتى ممكن توزعى اللحن بعد مالحنه 
معلش يا شباب انا هتعبكم وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## بيتر القمص كامل (20 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وانا مبسوط جدا علشان انا معاكم واتمنى اتعلم منكم
*ممكن اعرف اية التداريب المفيدة للصوت وامتى اعملها
شكرا على تعب محبتكم
 *


----------



## anosh (23 يناير 2010)

minsandra قال:


> مجهود جميل جداً يا شباب بجد ربنا يعوضكم
> انا بلحن ترانيم على قدى
> وكنت محتاج كلام ترنيمه عن الكنيسه علشان عيد الكنيسه بتاعنا فياريت تساعدونى
> وطلب تانى من انوش انتى ممكن توزعى اللحن بعد مالحنه
> معلش يا شباب انا هتعبكم وربنا يعوضكم




*اولا : اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك 
ثانيا : ياريت تكتب لى كل المعلومات بمعنى العيد الكام للكنيسة ؟  الكنيسة اسمها اصلا ايه ؟ كان فيه اى ظروف حصلت فى بناها و ربنا اتمجد بشكل واضح او اى حدث مميز ؟ اى معلومات ممكن تفيد اللى هايكتب لانى لا اعرف الكنيسة و لا اعرف اى حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## anosh (23 يناير 2010)

بيتر القمص كامل قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين وانا مبسوط جدا علشان انا معاكم واتمنى اتعلم منكم
> *ممكن اعرف اية التداريب المفيدة للصوت وامتى اعملها
> شكرا على تعب محبتكم
> *




*اهلا بيك يا بيتر و كل سنه و انت طيب
و يارب فعلا تستفيد معانا 
ده احنا ناخد بركه 

لو انت بتسال عن تدريبات صوت للكورال فيه فوكاليز كتير ممكن ارفع لك كام واحد 
و كنت رفعت كذا تدريب فى صفحه 56 هنا فى نفس الموضوع ياريت تحمله و تسمعه 
ينفع لتدريب صوتك فى البيت او لكورال فى الكنيسة عادى

بس لو انت بتسال عن تدريبات لصوتك فى البيت من غير اورج او اى حاجه 
هاقولك احسن تدريب تعمله انك تسمع كتيييييييييييييييييييير جداااااااااا ترانيم  كل الانواع و الاشكال و تحاول تقول و تقلد الاداء علشان تتعلم من اداء المرنم اللى بيقول على اد ماتقدر 

و علشان تطويل النفس مثلا لو نفسك قصير 
تعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تاخد نفسك عميق و تحاول تخرجه و انت بتقول حرف السين لحد ماتشوف انت هاتستحمل تقول من غير ماتاخد نفس لحد فين

يعنى هاحاول اكتب تانى شوية حاجات مفيده 

يمكن لو قريت صفحات الموضوع هنا هاتلاقى حاجات اتكتبت قبل كده ممكن تفيدك 
و للحديث بقيه 
ربناااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك
*​


----------



## abnelmalik (29 يناير 2010)

انجى سلام المسيح معكى
انا فعلا فى الكنيسة لسة بنشاء كورال جديد واشترك معايا حوالى 13 شاب وشابة فى اجتماع الشباب
ولكن بصرحة ليس لدى الخبرة الكافية لتعلمهم وتحفظهم ولا يوجد لدينا عازف لانة كنيسة فى منطقة عشوئية بالقاهرة وبطلب مساعدة اى حد بافكر وارشاد وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## abnelmalik (29 يناير 2010)

سلام المسيح للجميع
لو فى حد ممكن عندة موسيقى ترانيم اوعندة موهبة العزف انا كنت حفظت الكورال ترنيمة تندة عليا واسكتك لابونا موسى ولكن محتاج الموسيقى بتاعتها ياريت اليقدر ربنا يعوصة


----------



## anosh (29 يناير 2010)

abnelmalik قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع
> لو فى حد ممكن عندة موسيقى ترانيم اوعندة موهبة العزف انا كنت حفظت الكورال ترنيمة تندة عليا واسكتك لابونا موسى ولكن محتاج الموسيقى بتاعتها ياريت اليقدر ربنا يعوصة



*نصيحه منى علشان انت مش معاك عازف و لسه مبتداء فى خدمة الكورال حاول تدور على كل موسيقى الترانيم اللى نازله على كل المنتديات المسيحيه و حملها هاتلاقى موسيقى ترانيم كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و هاتلاقى كمان فيها ترانيم و توزيعات جديده 
بعد كده حاول تحفظ على اساس التوزيعات اللى عندك و كمان امكانيات الصوت اللى عندك فى الكورال من صولوهات و خبرة  الكورال 
و لو انت تقدر تعمل ميزانيه للكورال سواء من الكنيسة يكون ليك شهريه او من عشور و تبرعات اعضاء الكورال 
ممكن بعد كده توزع الترانيم بتاعت الكورال عند اى موزع 
يعنى الترنيمة اقل توزيع ممكن 60 او 75 جنيه للترنيمة 

و صدقنى انا لو عندى اى توزيع موسيقى محتاجه هارفعهولك على طول 

بس ياترى انت كورالك ده فى كنيسة ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## abnelmalik (4 فبراير 2010)

انجى 
سلام المسيح معكى ومع الجميع
انا شاكر على اهتمامك وردك
االكورال بكنيسة السيدة العدراء وابى سفين بعزبة الهجانة 
ولو ممكن تكتبلى رقم موزع للترانيم ولو حد ممكن يعزف الترنيمة تندةعليا واسكتك  وياخد اجر اوخدمة زى  مايحب
معنديش مانع اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## abnelmalik (4 فبراير 2010)

معلش انا طلباتى كتير
عاوز ترنيمة او كلمات بمناسبة مرور سنة على سيامة  اب  كاهن
واسمة اونا انجليوس


----------



## abnelmalik (4 فبراير 2010)

ابونا انجليوس


----------



## abnelmalik (4 فبراير 2010)

يا اخواتى الكرام حد يساعدنى بترانيم بمناسبة سيامة اب كاهن


----------



## abnelmalik (5 فبراير 2010)

انا فى انتظار رد


----------



## marooo eg (5 فبراير 2010)

سلام يا اخواتي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم انا كنت عاوزة موسيقى شعار المهرجان 2010
ممكن حد يرفعهولى في اسرع وقت ؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 فبراير 2010)

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه
أخيرا خلصت إمتحانات 

وهنبدأ ف الشغل اللي علي أصله عندي حوالي 50كيلو ترانيم عايزين يتكتبو
d:d:d
صلوا عشاني​


----------



## princemina (7 فبراير 2010)

بصى يا اخت انجى انا بجد عاوز اشكرك على الخدمة الرائعة دى لأنها بتحل مشاكل كتيرررر أنا لو سمحى كنت عاوز منك خدمه مهمه جدا بما أنك صاحبة المهام الصعبة احنا فى الكنيسة عندنا طالعين كورال فى حفلة البابا كيرلس يوم 9-3 ومعانا ترانيم ومحتاج مقدمة حميلة اقدم بيها الكورال والترانيم وخلى بالك الحفلة مذاعة على ctvوكمان حضور الانبا كيرلس فياريت لو فى ايميل أو اى وسيلة للاتصال علشان اقدر انظم معاكى ونشوف ممكن نعمل ايه . أنا حبيت أقولك قبلها بشهر علشان تكتبيلى حاجة حلوة ومتحذلنيش زى المرة اللى فاتت وتكونى مش فاضيىة وياريت نعمل حاجة حلوة بس ياريت سرعة الرد علشان نقدر نلحق نعمل حاجة وكمان الكورال هيبقى مشترك من جميع المراحل .شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

abnelmalik قال:


> يا اخواتى الكرام حد يساعدنى بترانيم بمناسبة سيامة اب كاهن



*الترنيمة جاهزه بس يارب تكون المناسبه لسه ماعدتش 
بس ياريت اعرف اسم الكاهن و الكنيسة و لو فيه اى حاجه مميزه فيه 

انا اسفه على تاخير الرد لانى كنت مسافره و لسه راجعه 
و ماكنتش بدخل المنتدى خاااااااااااااالص *​


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

marooo eg قال:


> سلام يا اخواتي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم انا كنت عاوزة موسيقى شعار المهرجان 2010
> ممكن حد يرفعهولى في اسرع وقت ؟؟
> وشكرا



*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااارو 
توزيع الشعار موجود فى قسم الترانيم دورى عليه هاتلاقيه 
و لو ماعرفتيش توصلى له هابعتهولك*​


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2010)

anosh قال:


> *الترنيمة جاهزه بس يارب تكون المناسبه لسه ماعدتش
> بس ياريت اعرف اسم الكاهن و الكنيسة و لو فيه اى حاجه مميزه فيه
> 
> انا اسفه على تاخير الرد لانى كنت مسافره و لسه راجعه
> و ماكنتش بدخل المنتدى خاااااااااااااالص *​


*حمدالله على السلامة 
اسمه ابونا انجيلوس
هو قال الاسم الصفحة اللى فاتت 
*​


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> بصى يا اخت انجى انا بجد عاوز اشكرك على الخدمة الرائعة دى لأنها بتحل مشاكل كتيرررر أنا لو سمحى كنت عاوز منك خدمه مهمه جدا بما أنك صاحبة المهام الصعبة احنا فى الكنيسة عندنا طالعين كورال فى حفلة البابا كيرلس يوم 9-3 ومعانا ترانيم ومحتاج مقدمة حميلة اقدم بيها الكورال والترانيم وخلى بالك الحفلة مذاعة على ctvوكمان حضور الانبا كيرلس فياريت لو فى ايميل أو اى وسيلة للاتصال علشان اقدر انظم معاكى ونشوف ممكن نعمل ايه . أنا حبيت أقولك قبلها بشهر علشان تكتبيلى حاجة حلوة ومتحذلنيش زى المرة اللى فاتت وتكونى مش فاضيىة وياريت نعمل حاجة حلوة بس ياريت سرعة الرد علشان نقدر نلحق نعمل حاجة وكمان الكورال هيبقى مشترك من جميع المراحل .شكرااااااااااااااااااااا



*مينا 
صدقنى انا على اد ماربنا بيقدرنى بحاول اقدم 
و صدقنى عمرى ماكان قصدى انى اخذل حد 

المهم انا فهمت من كلامك انك عايز مقدمه للكورال و للترانيم فى العرض كله 
ياريت اعرف منك : 
1) هل العرض له اسم او عنوان معين و الترانيم هل كلها على البابا كيرلس ؟
2) اسماء الترانيم كلها علشان اكتب المقدمات 
3) الكورال مجمع كل المراحل فعلا ؟
4) اسم كنيستك اللى بتقدم العرض ؟
5 )اسماء الناس المهمه اللى هاتحضر و اسماء اباء الكنيسة ؟
6) هى الحفله هاتكون فين اصلا على انى مسرح ؟
7) لو فيه تصور معين فى دماغ قائد الكورال للترانيم و ترتيب الترانيم فى العرض ياريت تقولى عليه ؟
 فى انتظار ردك *​


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *حمدالله على السلامة
> اسمه ابونا انجيلوس
> هو قال الاسم الصفحة اللى فاتت
> *​




*ميرسى يا جورج 
الله يسلمك*​


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

abanoup makram قال:


> يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه
> أخيرا خلصت إمتحانات
> 
> وهنبدأ ف الشغل اللي علي أصله عندي حوالي 50كيلو ترانيم عايزين يتكتبو
> ...



*ربناااااااااا معااااااااااااااااك يا ابانوب 
و ياريت نحضر بقى للمهرجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## princemina (10 فبراير 2010)

أنا شاكر جدا على ردك السريع وياريت تردى عليا بالسرعة دى بالنسبة للمقدمات وتقديم الحفلة وربنا يعوضك بس أنا متعشم فى الخدمة دى كتير جداااا.أما بالنسبة لأسئتك فارد بالترتيب كالتالى :
1) هو الكورال اسمه كورال افا صرابامون للترتيل والتسبيح ،  أما بالنسبة للترانيم هما 5 ترانيم بس معظمها أو تقريبا كلها عن البابا كيرلس ماعدا ترنيمة تشمل مار مينا والبابا كيرلس وافا مينا .
2)اسماء الترانيم ترنيمة ( عازر شاب _ شعار للبابا متألف _ ترنيمة كوكتيل للبابا كيرلس _ ترنيمة للعدرا _ ترنيمة تضم مار مينا والبابا كيرلس وأفا مينا)
3) بالنسبة للكورال مكون من شباب (ومرحلة ابتدائى بنين وبنات) فقط 
4) اسم الكنيسة الأنبا صرابامون بحصة مليج منوفية
5) الناس المهمين اللى ممكن يحضروا هما (احتمال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث) واكيد نيافة الأنبا كيرلس وبقية رهبان دير مار مينا
6) الحفلة هتكون فى كاتدرائية الشهيد العظيم مار مينا العجايبى بديره بمريوط فى الاسكندرية
فى الاخر كل اللى طالبه مقدمة الاول تكون رائعة نقدم بها الكورال عامة وبعدين لو فى مثلا كتقديم للترانيم بين طفلتين كحكاية مثلا وبعدها تكون مقدمات منفصلة لكل ترنيمة بمفردها وبعدين فى الاخر خامة حلوة . وياريت لو عندك فكرة جديدة ممكن نقدمها . بس ياريت السرعة علشن الناس تلحق تحفظ ونقدر نعدل معاكى لو فى تعديلات وأفكار . وربنا يعوضك بجد وشكراااا مع أنى عارف أنى تعبتك معايا قووووى


----------



## anosh (12 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> أنا شاكر جدا على ردك السريع وياريت تردى عليا بالسرعة دى بالنسبة للمقدمات وتقديم الحفلة وربنا يعوضك بس أنا متعشم فى الخدمة دى كتير جداااا.أما بالنسبة لأسئتك فارد بالترتيب كالتالى :
> 1) هو الكورال اسمه كورال افا صرابامون للترتيل والتسبيح ،  أما بالنسبة للترانيم هما 5 ترانيم بس معظمها أو تقريبا كلها عن البابا كيرلس ماعدا ترنيمة تشمل مار مينا والبابا كيرلس وافا مينا .
> 2)اسماء الترانيم ترنيمة ( عازر شاب _ شعار للبابا متألف _ ترنيمة كوكتيل للبابا كيرلس _ ترنيمة للعدرا _ ترنيمة تضم مار مينا والبابا كيرلس وأفا مينا)
> 3) بالنسبة للكورال مكون من شباب (ومرحلة ابتدائى بنين وبنات) فقط
> ...




*مينا 
انت عايز مقدمه للكورال بس مش للحفله ككل و الا الحفله هى كلها الكورال بس  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا ممكن اكتب لك ربط بين ترانيم الكورال كلها يدور بين طفلتين من ابتدائى او ولد و بنت مثلا صغيرين برضوا او بين حد من الشباب و بين طفله صغيره من ابتدائى 
بس لازم اعرف ترتيب الترانيم و اسماها و كلمات كل ترنيمة 
علشان اعرف انا هاتكلم عن ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يعنى ياريت تعرفنى الترتيب و تكتب كلمات الترانيم كلها و ترفعهالى بسرعه 

و انا تقريبا كتبت لك قبل كده مقدمه لحفله و لكورال برضوا اتمنى تكون كانت موفقه معاكم

انا فى انتظار ردك  *​


----------



## mera* (15 فبراير 2010)

حلو اوى الموضوع دة
انا برنم ومحتاجة توجيه


----------



## princemina (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرااا جدا على ردك السريع أنا معلش بتأخر فى ردى عليكى بس معلش أنا مشغول جدا  علشان البروفات والشغل وكدا بصى بالنسبة للمقدمة هى هتبقى خاصة بالكورال فقط وملناش دعوة بتقديم الحفلة وبالنسبة للمقدمة ممكن زى ما اتفقنا ان طفلين هيقولوها كتقديم وبعدين عاوز مقدمة بعدها يلقيها شباب لكل ترنيمة على حدة غير مقدمة الاطفال وانا هبدأ أرفعلك الترانيم بس ياريت تبدأى فى مقدمة الكورال ككل والخاتمة اللى هيقولها الاطفال وأنا هبدأ أرفعلك الترانيم علشان تكتبيلى مقدماتها وربنا يقويكى ... وشكرا على تعبك معانا


----------



## medo_2010200 (15 فبراير 2010)

يا جمعاه انا حايي اخدم معاكم 
انا بعرف الحن 
وياريت لو اقدر اساعدكم 
اخوكم المرنم مينا عادل


----------



## anosh (16 فبراير 2010)

mera* قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع دة
> انا برنم ومحتاجة توجيه




*اهلا بيكى وسط اخواتك 
بس ياترى عايزه توجيه فى ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## anosh (16 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> شكرااا جدا على ردك السريع أنا معلش بتأخر فى ردى عليكى بس معلش أنا مشغول جدا  علشان البروفات والشغل وكدا بصى بالنسبة للمقدمة هى هتبقى خاصة بالكورال فقط وملناش دعوة بتقديم الحفلة وبالنسبة للمقدمة ممكن زى ما اتفقنا ان طفلين هيقولوها كتقديم وبعدين عاوز مقدمة بعدها يلقيها شباب لكل ترنيمة على حدة غير مقدمة الاطفال وانا هبدأ أرفعلك الترانيم بس ياريت تبدأى فى مقدمة الكورال ككل والخاتمة اللى هيقولها الاطفال وأنا هبدأ أرفعلك الترانيم علشان تكتبيلى مقدماتها وربنا يقويكى ... وشكرا على تعبك معانا




*مينا 
معلش ازاى يكون فيه ربط يقولوه الاطفال عن الترنيمة و بعد الربط ربط تانى يقوله شباب على نفس الترنيمة 
يعنى بعد الربط ربط ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااى ؟
ما اهو يا الاطفال اللى هاتعمل الربط يا اما شباب 
او ممكن نخليها ترنيمة كده و ترنيمة كده مره شباب و مره اطفال و مره مثلا شاب و طفله يعنى ممكن ننوع

المهم عايزه ترتيب الترانيم اهم حاجه و كلمات الترانيم كلهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بسرعه 
و على فكره انا بدات اكتب فعلا و ياريت تقولى انت عايزها اقصى ميعاد امتى علشان ماتاخرش عليكم*​


----------



## anosh (16 فبراير 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> يا جمعاه انا حايي اخدم معاكم
> انا بعرف الحن
> وياريت لو اقدر اساعدكم
> اخوكم المرنم مينا عادل



*ميرسى مينا على روح الخدمه الجميله ديه 
و اكيد هانحتاجك فى تراينم المهرجان بس تتكتب الاول 
ربناااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## mera* (17 فبراير 2010)

انا برنم ومحتاجة توجيه


----------



## mera* (17 فبراير 2010)

انا عاوزة اشارك معاكم
بعرف ارنم واكتب ترانيم


----------



## anosh (17 فبراير 2010)

mera* قال:


> انا عاوزة اشارك معاكم
> بعرف ارنم واكتب ترانيم



*ربنا معاكى ياسكر و ينمى موهبتك 
بس لو انتى فعلا بتكتبى ترانيم 
ياريت تخدمى معانا و تكتبى لنا ترانيم عن موضوع مهرجان الكرازة 2010
ممكن تحملى الشعار بتاعه و تكتبى عن نفس الموضوع ( أمناء كل حين ) 
بس ياترى انتى فى ثانوى و الا كليه و الا فى انى مرحله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## abnelmalik (17 فبراير 2010)

انجى سلام المسيح
معلش انا كنت مشغول
انا طلبت كلمات ترنيمة لسيامة اب كاهن
اسمة ابونا اجليوس
وفى اب كاهن تانى برضو رسامتة بعدة باسبوع اسمة ابونا برسوم
وعاوز كما شعار للكورال   الكورال اسمة ملح الارض
وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## abnelmalik (17 فبراير 2010)

ميعاد حفلة الرسامة 28/2


----------



## abnelmalik (17 فبراير 2010)

mera* قال:


> انا عاوزة اشارك معاكم
> بعرف ارنم واكتب ترانيم



ياريت تسعاعدنى


----------



## princemina (17 فبراير 2010)

لأ بصى الأطفال هتقول مقدمة الكورال عامة وترحيب بالموجودين وسعادتنا فى حضور الحفلة وكذلك برده هيختموا الكورال بعد انتهاء الترانيم كلها . أما الشباب فتقول مقدمة قبل الترانيم كتقديم للترنيمة قبل بدايتها . أما بالنسبة للترانيم هرفعهالك حاضر بس ياريت لو تدينى مقدمة للكورال وخاتمة ليه اللى هيقولوها الاطفال علشان يلحقوا يحفظوها لانهم هيخدوا وقت فى الحفظ . معلش ياريت السرعة وأنا هرفعلك الترانيم علشان تلحقى تكتبيلى ليهم مقدمات يقولها الشباب قبل كل ترنيمة . وشكراااا


----------



## anosh (17 فبراير 2010)

abnelmalik قال:


> انجى سلام المسيح
> معلش انا كنت مشغول
> انا طلبت كلمات ترنيمة لسيامة اب كاهن
> اسمة ابونا اجليوس
> ...




*الترنيمة جاهزة 
بس انت اللى اتاخرت فى الرد و ياريت لما تحمل الترنيمة و كلماتها تقولى علشان احذف اللينك
المهم ديه كلمات الترنيمة و هارفعهالك صوت بس فيه كلمات متغيره يعنى اسم الكاهن الكنيسة انت ظبط الترنيمة من كلمات الترنيمة لكن الصوت نفسه المتسجل فيه حاجات متغيره 

لينك كلمات  ( فى عيدك ) كلمات و الحان انجى اسحق 
على فكرة ممكن تسخدمها لاى عيد رسامة اى كاهن عندكم بس غير الاسم و خلاص

لينك تسجيل ترنيمة فى عيدك اداء و كلمات و الحان انجى اسحق​

ياريت اعرف رايك فيها و لو عايز تغير فيها اى حاجه مافيش مشكله قولى و انا اظبطها 
و باذن المسيح هاحاول اخلص لك شعار زى ما انت للكورال 
فى انتظار ردك 
و ياريت لو محتاج توزيعات قولى و ربنا يدبر  ​*​


----------



## anosh (17 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> لأ بصى الأطفال هتقول مقدمة الكورال عامة وترحيب بالموجودين وسعادتنا فى حضور الحفلة وكذلك برده هيختموا الكورال بعد انتهاء الترانيم كلها . أما الشباب فتقول مقدمة قبل الترانيم كتقديم للترنيمة قبل بدايتها . أما بالنسبة للترانيم هرفعهالك حاضر بس ياريت لو تدينى مقدمة للكورال وخاتمة ليه اللى هيقولوها الاطفال علشان يلحقوا يحفظوها لانهم هيخدوا وقت فى الحفظ . معلش ياريت السرعة وأنا هرفعلك الترانيم علشان تلحقى تكتبيلى ليهم مقدمات يقولها الشباب قبل كل ترنيمة . وشكراااا



*مينا 
ده لينك المقدمة بتاعت الكورال للطفلتين زى ما اتفقنا 
ياريت تحملها و تشوفها و تقولى رايك فيها بمنتهى الصراحه علشان لو هانعدل حاجه او نغيرها كلها 

]

فى انتظار كلمات الترانيم و ترتيبهم فى العرض*


----------



## bebororo (17 فبراير 2010)

ترانيم حلوة جدااااااا وربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## bebororo (17 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى اووووووووووى
​


----------



## den.besho (18 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم محتاج ضرورى موسيقى ترنيمة المس ايدينا بتوزيع قوى


----------



## anosh (18 فبراير 2010)

*
abnelmalik  

princemina 

ياريت نحمل الحاجات بسر عه علشان احذف اللينكات​*


----------



## anosh (18 فبراير 2010)

den.besho قال:


> لو سمحتم محتاج ضرورى موسيقى ترنيمة المس ايدينا بتوزيع قوى



*اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك 
و يارب تكون الخدمه هنا سبب بركه للجيمع 

اتفضل توزيع ترنيمة المس ايدينا *​http://www.2shared.com/file/11478421/951ac57e/___online.html


----------



## princemina (18 فبراير 2010)

اولا أنا حابب اشكرك جدا على ردودك السريعة وكمان على المقدمة الجميلة اللى انت كتباها للكورال بالنسبة للاطفال وانا هعرض المقدمة دى على قائد الكورال واشوف وجهة نظره وأرد عليكى تانى أنا بس حابب أرفعلك ترنيمتين من الترانيم اللى هنقولها فى الكورال  لحد ما ارفعلك الباقى


1) أول ترنيمة ايمها عازر شاب ودا اللينك بتاعها
http://www.mediafire.com/?cfmjeynitl2


2) الترنيمة التانية هى شعار للبابا كيرلس   
http://www.mediafire.com/?rdzm2goz1um

 فى الاخر بطلب منك بس سرعة كتابة مقدمتين حلوين للترنيمتين دول وان شاء الله هرفعلك بقية الترانيم قريب لما يجهزوا وشكرا على تعب محبتك كثيرااا  ...ز..ز


----------



## anosh (18 فبراير 2010)

*مينا 
لا شكر على واجب 
انا حملت الترنيمة شغاله تمام
 لكن الشعار انا حملته و طلع فيه حاجات غريبه جدا مافيهاش اى شعار
فى انتظار باقى الترانيم 
وردك على المقدمة اللى حملتها*​


----------



## abnelmalik (19 فبراير 2010)

انجى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبيت
انتى حقيقى انقذتينى
كلمات جميلة انا حملت الينكات
وبجرب لحن وتوزيع وحارد عليكى


----------



## abnelmalik (19 فبراير 2010)

انجى ممكن تتقال على وزن ترنيمة اية


----------



## abnelmalik (19 فبراير 2010)

انجى انا اسف لتعبك
لكن الينكين واحد مفيش تسجيل الاثنين كلمات


----------



## anosh (20 فبراير 2010)

abnelmalik قال:


> انجى انا اسف لتعبك
> لكن الينكين واحد مفيش تسجيل الاثنين كلمات



*انا اسفه 
ده لينك التسجيل بصوتى 
هى الترنيمة فى التسجيل فيها كلمات متغيره عن كلمات الترنيمة اللى معاك يعنى اسم الكاهن و كذا كلمه تانى 
ياريت تسمعها و تشوف الكلمات اللى حملتها و تغير الحاجات اللى غيرتها فيها 
علشان تكون مناسبه ليك يعنى اسمع اللحن من التسجيل لكن الكلمات معااك الصح
ده لحن الترنيمة 
و لو محتاج توزيع و مش معاك عازف ياريت تقولى 
ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااك

اللينك

فى عيدك كلمات و الحان انجى اسحق*​


----------



## abnelmalik (20 فبراير 2010)

انجى
انا شاكر ليكى كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك
انا حملت الينكات
وبصراحة عاوز اقولك صوتيك جميل ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى ويقويقى


----------



## princemina (21 فبراير 2010)

على فكرة أنا وريت المقدمة للقائد ومعجب بيها قوووى وبيشكرك ومستنين بقية المقدمات للترانيم بس ياريت السرعة . أما بالنسبة للشعار فدا متألف ومش هينفع أحملهولك غير كتابة فى ملف ورد بس لو اللينك مش شغال قولى وانا احملهولك تانى . وان شاء الله هرفعلك بقية الترانيم وشكراااااا


----------



## anosh (22 فبراير 2010)

abnelmalik قال:


> انجى
> انا شاكر ليكى كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك
> انا حملت الينكات
> وبصراحة عاوز اقولك صوتيك جميل ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى ويقويقى



*ربنااااااااااا يخليك على ذوقك 
المهم تكون الترنيمة عجبتك كلمات و الحان 
و اتمنى انى اسمعها من كورالك يعنى لو سجلت حتى صوت بس ابقى ابعتهالى 
ربنااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااك 
و لو محتاج اى حاجه الخدمه هنا تحت امركم 
صلى من اجلى*​


----------



## anosh (22 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> على فكرة أنا وريت المقدمة للقائد ومعجب بيها قوووى وبيشكرك ومستنين بقية المقدمات للترانيم بس ياريت السرعة . أما بالنسبة للشعار فدا متألف ومش هينفع أحملهولك غير كتابة فى ملف ورد بس لو اللينك مش شغال قولى وانا احملهولك تانى . وان شاء الله هرفعلك بقية الترانيم وشكراااااا




*مينا 
انت اللى  متاخر فى رفع الترانيم 
انا مش عندى حاجه غير ترنيمة 
انت لو كنت رفعت ترنيمة واحده كل يوم كنت زمانك رفعتهم كلهم 
و على فكرة عايزه ترتيب الترانيم فى العرض علشان المقدمات تكون مترتبه فى الاحداث *​


----------



## princemina (22 فبراير 2010)

الأول أنا بعتذر جداا على التأخير لكن أحنا لسه بنعمل بروفات ولسه مستقرناش على كل الترانيم وترتيبها بس ان شاء الله هحاول على قد ما أقدر أرفعلك الترانيم وانتى لو خلصتى أى مقدمة لأى ترنيمة أبعتيلى اللينك . أنا عاوز اقولك أنا احنا بنشتغل دلوقتى مع الاطفال فى المقدمة اللى انتى كتباها فلو كتبتى أى مقدمات تانية ابقى ابعتيها بس يسرعة وأنا النهاردة هسأل على بقية الترانيم وان شاء الله هرفعهالك كلها بس هتبقى ملفات ورد معلش لأن كل الترانيم متألفة . ومرة تانية بعتذر عن التأخير وشكراااا


----------



## anosh (24 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> الأول أنا بعتذر جداا على التأخير لكن أحنا لسه بنعمل بروفات ولسه مستقرناش على كل الترانيم وترتيبها بس ان شاء الله هحاول على قد ما أقدر أرفعلك الترانيم وانتى لو خلصتى أى مقدمة لأى ترنيمة أبعتيلى اللينك . أنا عاوز اقولك أنا احنا بنشتغل دلوقتى مع الاطفال فى المقدمة اللى انتى كتباها فلو كتبتى أى مقدمات تانية ابقى ابعتيها بس يسرعة وأنا النهاردة هسأل على بقية الترانيم وان شاء الله هرفعهالك كلها بس هتبقى ملفات ورد معلش لأن كل الترانيم متألفة . ومرة تانية بعتذر عن التأخير وشكراااا



*اوكى يا مينا ربنا معاكم 
و انا هاخلص مقدمة الترنيمة اللى عندى 
 و ارفعهالك 
و فى انتظار كلمات باقى الترانيم  *​


----------



## princemina (24 فبراير 2010)

معلش يا انجى استحميلينى أنا كنت عاوز اخد رايك لو ممكن تقترحى علينا ايه الهدية اللى ممكن نقدمها هناك فى الحفلة لو عندك اقتراح ياريت تقوليلى ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## anosh (24 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> معلش يا انجى استحميلينى أنا كنت عاوز اخد رايك لو ممكن تقترحى علينا ايه الهدية اللى ممكن نقدمها هناك فى الحفلة لو عندك اقتراح ياريت تقوليلى ومنكم نستفيد




*مينا 
انت الهديه ديه هاتتقدم لمين فى الحفله
 يعنى للجمهور الناس اللى هاتحضر و الا لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## princemina (25 فبراير 2010)

الهدية هتتقدم باسم الكورال لنيافة الانبا كيرلس رئيس الدير . وانا ان شاء الله باذن الله الترنيمتين الباقيين هرفعهملك النهاردة او بكرة بالكتير وانا اسف على التاخير . وياريت كمان لو تألفى كلمتين حلوين نقولهم قبل ما نسلم الهدية عن (تقدمة لتسليم الهدية ) واللى هيقولها هيبقى طفل صغير معلش انا هتعبك شوية بس لو ياريت المقدمة دى بسرعة لأن اهم حاجة دلوقتى هى ان الاطفال تحفظ المقدمات قياريت لو تفكرى فى الهدية وتقديم ليها . وشكراااااااااا


----------



## anosh (25 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> الهدية هتتقدم باسم الكورال لنيافة الانبا كيرلس رئيس الدير . وانا ان شاء الله باذن الله الترنيمتين الباقيين هرفعهملك النهاردة او بكرة بالكتير وانا اسف على التاخير . وياريت كمان لو تألفى كلمتين حلوين نقولهم قبل ما نسلم الهدية عن (تقدمة لتسليم الهدية ) واللى هيقولها هيبقى طفل صغير معلش انا هتعبك شوية بس لو ياريت المقدمة دى بسرعة لأن اهم حاجة دلوقتى هى ان الاطفال تحفظ المقدمات قياريت لو تفكرى فى الهدية وتقديم ليها . وشكراااااااااا



*مينا 
انا حاسه انى اجى احضر الحفله معاكم اسهل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم لو الهديه للانبا كيرلس ممكن تقدموا له فيه حاجات بتتعلق على الحيطه زى البراويز بس مش برواز لا هى معموله من ماده زى الجبس كده او ماده تانيه انا مش عارفه هى ايه بالظبط بس تقيله و الصورة مجسمه  و لونها بيكون نحاسى غامق  و ضهرها خشب و فى جنبها ساعه بس جاااااااااامده جداااااااااا و كمان مش رخيصه بس قيمه ممكن حاجه زى كده لبابا كيرلس السادس هاتبقى قيمه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## minabobos (27 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوضكم ع تعب محبتك الجميل دا
وياريت اللى يقدر يساعد بتوزيعات للعدراء تكون جديدة
يبقى ربنا يعوض بجد
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين
وشكرا ليكى يا انجى ع تعبك ومجهودتك الجميله ف الموضوع
وع فكرة ترنيمة ارحمنا اللى ف شريطك جميله خالص


----------



## minabobos (27 فبراير 2010)

*معلش طلب تانى  بمناسبة عيد نياحية البابا كيرلس 
ياريت لو حد عندوا توزيع لترنيمة للبابا يرفعوا
وربنا يبارك ف خدمتكم ويجعلها مثمرة اكتر واكتر  *


----------



## princemina (27 فبراير 2010)

بصى بقى يا أنجى انا هديلك دلوقتى لينك الترنيمتين اللى فاضلين ويبقى كدا خلاص . هستأذنك بقى أنا عاوز بقى المقدمات بسرعة لأن فاضل اسبوع ولسه محدش حفظ حاجة فياريت ايدك معانا كدا ونلحق الوقت بسرعة
هستنى لينك المقدمات . ومعلش الترانيم اللى هديهالك كلها ورد لأنهم متألفين وجداد
1) ترنيمة يا كنيستى يا حصينة
http://www.mediafire.com/?uqumtzmidjo
2) ترنيمة عن البابا كيرلس 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zwnzoadxkno
ياريت لو سمحتى مقدمات الترنيمتين دول بسرعة وكمان متنسيش مقدمة الترنيمة الاولى بتاع عازر وياريت كمان مقدمة اللى انا طلبتها منك لحظة تقديم الهدية اللى هنقدمها هناك معلش انا محتاج الردود باسرع وقت وربنا بعوضك فى خدمتك ويوفقك . ومعلش لو كنت تعبتك واتاخرت عليكى و وشكراااااااااا


----------



## princemina (27 فبراير 2010)

معلش يا أخت انجى انتى مردتيش عليا ياريت سرعة الرد بالنسبة للمقدمات ومعلش انا متقل عليكى حامد بس ياريت تفضيلهم شوية وتخلصيهم بسرعة أنا محتاجهم النهاردة قبل بكرة


----------



## anosh (28 فبراير 2010)

minabobos قال:


> ربنا يعوضكم ع تعب محبتك الجميل دا
> وياريت اللى يقدر يساعد بتوزيعات للعدراء تكون جديدة
> يبقى ربنا يعوض بجد
> وكل سنة وانتو طيبين
> ...




*مينا 
قولى انت عايز توزيع ترنيمة ايه للعدراء و انا ارفعهولك
 طبعا انت بدور على ترانيم لمرحلة اعدادى 
و لو انت مش محدد ترانيم معينه هارفعهلك حاجه على ذوقى تناسب اعدادى 
و ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااك 
و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
و ميرسى على رايك فى ترنيمة ارحمنا 
و صلى لى كتييييييييييييييييير معااااااااااااك *​


----------



## anosh (28 فبراير 2010)

minabobos قال:


> *معلش طلب تانى  بمناسبة عيد نياحية البابا كيرلس
> ياريت لو حد عندوا توزيع لترنيمة للبابا يرفعوا
> وربنا يبارك ف خدمتكم ويجعلها مثمرة اكتر واكتر  *




*بص يا مينا 
انا عندى توزيع ترنيمة ( عاوز تعرف ) للبابا كيرلس من شريط ( دموع البابا ) 
ده التوزيع الوحيد اللى عندى للبابا 
لو عايزه ارفعهولك 
و لو فيه اى ترنيمة نازله جزء من الموسيقى بتاعتها فى الشريط
 قولى عليها و انا اظبطهالك كلها 
و لو عايز توزيع ( عاوز تعرف ) ارفعهولك *​


----------



## anosh (28 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> معلش يا أخت انجى انتى مردتيش عليا ياريت سرعة الرد بالنسبة للمقدمات ومعلش انا متقل عليكى حامد بس ياريت تفضيلهم شوية وتخلصيهم بسرعة أنا محتاجهم النهاردة قبل بكرة




*اخويا مينا 
بعد اذنك لو سمحت ياريت حضرتك تكون عارف انى مش قاعده فاضيه بس علشان شغلك 
انا عندى عرضين و بجهز لحفله كبيره عندنا و فيه طلبات لناس تانيه على المنتدى 
و حضرتك رفعت لى الترانيم الصبح و بالليل تكتب انى ماردتيش عليك 
حضرتك لسه باعت الترانيم 
و بعدين لو النت عندى مثلا فصل خلاص مش هاقدر ابعت و لا ارد 
يعنى فيه حاجات كتير المفروض اننا نراعى بعض
 مش تحسسنى انى انا اللى مقصرة و انت اللى لسه باعت الترانيم امبارح بس 

على العموم انا مقدرة انكم لسه كنتوا بتختاروا الترانيم 

انا باذن المسيح هاخلص لك المقدمات و ابعتهالك فى اسرع وقت  
بس برضوا انت ماقولتش ترتيب الترانيم 
انا كده معايا ( عازر و الترنيمتين اللى بعتهم) هما دول بس العرض 
يعنى كده خلاص شعار و 3 ترانيم 

على العموم ربناااااااااااا معاكم يا بطل 
و ابقى صلى لى معاااااااااك كتير *​


----------



## princemina (28 فبراير 2010)

أولا انا اسف بس انتى مقدرة ان الحفلة فاضل عليها اسبوع بس ومعملناش حاجة خالص وكمان معانا اطفال لازم يحفظوا فعلشان كدا انت متوتى وعاوز الحاجة بسرعة . ولو انتى خلصتى اى مقدمة ابعتيها عقبال ما تكملى الباقى بس اى حاجة علشان نبدأ بس نخلص أى حاجة لأن الوقت قرب خالص فاضل اسبوع . أما بالنسبة للترانيم هما هيبقوا شعار و3 ترانيم وترتيبهم ( الشعار - عازر - يا كنيستى يا حصينة - وبعدين فى الاخر ترنيمة بركة عظيمة) وشكرا ربنا يعوضك وانا متأسف اذا كنت تقلت عليكى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## anosh (28 فبراير 2010)

princemina قال:


> أولا انا اسف بس انتى مقدرة ان الحفلة فاضل عليها اسبوع بس ومعملناش حاجة خالص وكمان معانا اطفال لازم يحفظوا فعلشان كدا انت متوتى وعاوز الحاجة بسرعة . ولو انتى خلصتى اى مقدمة ابعتيها عقبال ما تكملى الباقى بس اى حاجة علشان نبدأ بس نخلص أى حاجة لأن الوقت قرب خالص فاضل اسبوع . أما بالنسبة للترانيم هما هيبقوا شعار و3 ترانيم وترتيبهم ( الشعار - عازر - يا كنيستى يا حصينة - وبعدين فى الاخر ترنيمة بركة عظيمة) وشكرا ربنا يعوضك وانا متأسف اذا كنت تقلت عليكى وربنا يعوضك



*مينا 
احذف اللينكات بتاعت الترانيم بتاعتك 
علشان ديه كلها كلمات جديده قبل ما اى حد يحملها *​


----------



## anosh (28 فبراير 2010)

*مينا 

انا خلصت المقدمات حملها و ياريت تقولى رايك فيها 
و لو فيه اى حاجه عايزه تعديل قولى او محتاج حاجه تانى  
المقدمات واحده لولد و بنت من شباب
 و واحده لولد شاب لوحده
 و الاخيره لطفله صغيره 
على فكرة انا كتبت بتاعت ياكنيسة يا حصينه على شهداء نجح حمادى و على ما اعتقد انكم عملنها علشان كده 
على العموم حملها و ياريت اعرف رايك و راى الناس اللى شغاله معاك و على فكرة مش لازم المقدمات تتحفظ ممكن الناس تمسك ورق عادى بس تكون عامله عليها بروفات و على طريقة الالقاء
ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم 

اللينك

مقدمات الترانيم من تاليف المرنمه  ( انجى اسحق )
l]

*​


----------



## minabobos (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليكى يا انجى ع اهتمامك وردك عليا
وانا عندى برضو توزيع عايز تعرف للبابا كيرلس انا كنت بتسال عن حاجة جديدة

وللعدراء مش عارف حاجة معينة انا هسيبلك وذوقك اللى انتى عايزة تشاركه بيها لماما العدراء هيكون بركة

وكمان دى هتبقى لكورال شباب 
وبجد انا تعبك معاى كتير بجد ربنا يعوضك
ع خدمتك الجمله اوى دى


----------



## anosh (2 مارس 2010)

minabobos قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا انجى ع اهتمامك وردك عليا
> وانا عندى برضو توزيع عايز تعرف للبابا كيرلس انا كنت بتسال عن حاجة جديدة
> 
> وللعدراء مش عارف حاجة معينة انا هسيبلك وذوقك اللى انتى عايزة تشاركه بيها لماما العدراء هيكون بركة
> ...



*قصدك كورال شباب استاذ خريستوا 
و الا كورال تانى لشباب عندكم 
اصل مش ممكن يكون استاذ خريستوا اللى بيدور على توزيعات *​


----------



## minabobos (3 مارس 2010)

لا طبعا مش مستر خرستو دا كورال خاص باجتماع الشباب 
غير كورال امجاد السماء اللى ماسكه مستر خرستو 
ومعلش هنتعبك معنا
وميرسى ع اهتمامك


----------



## anosh (3 مارس 2010)

*princemina 

انت فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المقدمات خلصتها تانى يوم على طول و انت مادخلتش من ساعتها 
كنت بتدخل كل يوم صبح و ليل لما المقدمات خلصت مابقتش بتدخل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ياريت تلغى اللينكات بتاعت ترانيمك 
و تحمل كمان المقدمات 
علشان احذف اللينك
و فى انتظار اعرف رايك فيهااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## princemina (3 مارس 2010)

معلش انا اسف جداااا . وبشكرك جدا على المقدمات الرائعة بجد وبشكرك كمان على ردك السريع رغم مشغولياتك ومش هقولك أكتر من ان البابا كيرلس يكون معاكى ويقويكى وانا حملت المقدمات ووريتها للناس والناس مبصوته حدااا بيها وصليلنا نقدم حاجة حلوة هناك . وأعذرينى لو كنت تقلت عليكى أو زهقت معلش سامحينى بس كله من أجل الخدمة ويارب نعمل حاجة تانية قريب وأكيد أنتى معانا . بشكرك جدااااااااا


----------



## anosh (3 مارس 2010)

princemina قال:


> معلش انا اسف جداااا . وبشكرك جدا على المقدمات الرائعة بجد وبشكرك كمان على ردك السريع رغم مشغولياتك ومش هقولك أكتر من ان البابا كيرلس يكون معاكى ويقويكى وانا حملت المقدمات ووريتها للناس والناس مبصوته حدااا بيها وصليلنا نقدم حاجة حلوة هناك . وأعذرينى لو كنت تقلت عليكى أو زهقت معلش سامحينى بس كله من أجل الخدمة ويارب نعمل حاجة تانية قريب وأكيد أنتى معانا . بشكرك جدااااااااا



*ربناااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااكم 
انا بس مش طالبه غير انك تصلى لى انا و بيتى عند مارمينا و البابا كيرلس 
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## anosh (4 مارس 2010)

*princemina 

انا اللى ليا طلب عندك المره دى 
لو انتوا عملتوا توزيع لترنيمة عازر شاب 
ياريت ترفع لى التوزيع لو ينفع 
معلش بس بسرعه برضوا علشان عيد البابا كيرلس 
بركة البابا تكون مع الجميع 
*​


----------



## anosh (4 مارس 2010)

minabobos قال:


> لا طبعا مش مستر خرستو دا كورال خاص باجتماع الشباب
> غير كورال امجاد السماء اللى ماسكه مستر خرستو
> ومعلش هنتعبك معنا
> وميرسى ع اهتمامك




*مينااااااااااااااااااااا 
ده توزيع ترنيمة طوباكى يا مريم 
و هارفع لك حاجه تانى
 بس ياريت تقولى على ترنيمة معينه انت عايزها علشان انا عندى و مش عارفه اختار 

توزيع طوباكى يا مريم يا عصا هارون*​[


----------



## minabobos (5 مارس 2010)

طيب شكرا ليك ع ردك واهتمامك الجميل دا 
وبجد ربنا يعوضك تعبك
طيب ياريت لو عندك توزيع ترنيمة مريم يا امى ( انا بنتهى) مريم بطرس
او توزيع ترنيمة يا طيبة  مريم بطرس

او اية حاجة تكون ع زوقك بس تكون ترنيمة جديدة لو ينفع يعنى

ومش عارف القى كلام اشكرك بيه
ربنا يديكى نعمة


----------



## den.besho (5 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتم عاوز ترنيمة فوق العذاب ضرورى


----------



## den.besho (5 مارس 2010)

لو سمختم عايز ترنيمة فوق العذاب ضرورى


----------



## anosh (7 مارس 2010)

den.besho قال:


> لو سمختم عايز ترنيمة فوق العذاب ضرورى



*
den.besho
اهلا بيك 
و على فكرة فيه موضوع مثبت لطلبات الترانيم 
بس انا برضوا هارفع اك الترنيمة 
و يارب تكون هى اللى انت عايزها 

ترنيمة فوق العذاب من البوم ( خشبه سايل منها دم )
اللينك*​
http://www.2shared.com/file/11921051/d4242841/__online.html


----------



## den.besho (7 مارس 2010)

لو سمحثم عاوز تدريبات صوت وتمارين للكورال وربنا يعوضكم  لتعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (7 مارس 2010)

den.besho قال:


> لو سمحثم عاوز تدريبات صوت وتمارين للكورال وربنا يعوضكم  لتعب محبتكم




*انا طبعا مش عارفه لكورال اعدادى و الا ثانوى  و الا شباب 

بس ده تدريب كويس لاى مرحله 
عبارة عن سلم دو الكبير صاعد و هابط 
و احنا بنقوا هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا صعودا و هبوطا

اللينك *​http://www.2shared.com/file/11933075/76166fe1/_____.html


----------



## minabobos (7 مارس 2010)

* ياريت لو حد يا جماعة  عندوا توزيع ترنيمة مريم يا امى ( انا بنتهى) مريم بطرس
او توزيع ترنيمة يا طيبة مريم بطرس

او اية حاجة تكون ع زوقكم بس تكون ترنيمة جديدة لو ينفع يعنى

ومش عارف القى كلام اشكركم بيه
ربنا يديكم نعمة*


----------



## anosh (8 مارس 2010)

*مينا 
الترانيم اللى انتى طالبها مش ممكن تلاقى توزيعاتها 
لانهم مش ينفعوا كورال اوى 

طيب انا عندى جديد بس مش هاقدر اخرجه 

بس ممكن تاخد توزيع ( امى يا عدراء يا اغلى حبيبه فى وسط التجارب بتبقى معايا )
عارفها و الا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن ارفع لك التوزيع بالفيديو بتاعه كمان انا مخلصاها 
يعنى هاتاخدها تعرضها على طول 
هى جديده برضوا بس مش اوى 

او تاخد توزيع يا نبع الحنان برضوا كويسه 

او توزيع ياعدراء حضنك دافى تنفع من اول مرحلة اعدادى لحد شباب 

شوف اللى يناسبكم و انا هارفعهولك 

مينا هو انت عندكم عرض و الا ده للاجتماع و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## den.besho (8 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتم عايز تدريبات صوت وتمارين لكورال جامعيين محتاج كذا تدريب كل واحد له هدف مختلف
وربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2010)

den.besho قال:


> لو سمحتم عايز تدريبات صوت وتمارين لكورال جامعيين محتاج كذا تدريب كل واحد له هدف مختلف
> وربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم



*هو ليه حضرتك مش بتشوف الرد اللى بيتكتب بعد مشاركتك اللى فيها الطلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
حضرتك طلبت تدريب فى الصفحه اللى فاتت
و انا رفعت لك تدريب 
ياريت حضرتك ترجع للصفحه اللى فاتت 
و تحمل التدريب 
و بعد كده اطلب تانى اللى حضرتك محتاجه
صلواااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (14 مارس 2010)

يا جماعه انا نفسى اشتغل معاكم 
انا بعرف الحن كويس نشكر ربنا 
ومستنى منكم اى طلب 
واللى ميعجبهوش اللحن يقولى وانا مش هتأخر عنه 
لو اقدر اغيره هغيره ولو لا 
يبقى ممكن حد تانى يعملهوله من جديد


----------



## anosh (15 مارس 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> يا جماعه انا نفسى اشتغل معاكم
> انا بعرف الحن كويس نشكر ربنا
> ومستنى منكم اى طلب
> واللى ميعجبهوش اللحن يقولى وانا مش هتأخر عنه
> ...



*ماتقلقش شويه بس كده
 الناس بتحضر للمهرجان 
و اكيد باذن المسيح هاتلحن كتيييييييييييييير هنا 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك و يبارك حياااااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## Mina dany (16 مارس 2010)

rabena y3awad ta3bak


----------



## marooo eg (20 مارس 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وحشتونىىىىىىىىىى
ازيك يا انوش ايه اخبار الكورال والترانيم
انا سمعت ترنيمة ليكي حلوة خالص اسمها ارحمنا
بجد جميلة وربنا معاكي ودايما في تقدم
على فكرة انا زعلانة منك خالص لانك مش بتسألى ولا بشوفك خالص ع النت
انا كنت عاوزة اجيلك زيارة في الكورال بتاعك
ممكن ؟؟؟؟ لو ممكن سيبيلي رسالة ع الميل اقدر اقابلك ازاي
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## anosh (21 مارس 2010)

*ماااااااااااااااااااااااارو 
ازيك ياقمر 
كل سنه و انتى طيبه 
معلش انا مش بدخل خااااااااااااااالص و لا بفتح حتى الايميل 
و كمان الايميل بتاعك اتمسح من عندى و مش منى صدقينى 
المهم ياسكر انتى تشرفى فى اى وقت 
بس لو انتى محتاجه حاجه مهمه قولى عليها 
و لو عايزه ضرورى انك تقابلينى مافيش مشكله انا اخد بركه 
بس ابعتيلى على الايميل و فكرينى و اكتيبى لى رقمك و انا باذن المسيح هاكلمك قريب جدااااااااااااااا 
و ابقى قولى صحيح انتى من انى كنيسة لحسن انا مابقتش بفتكر حاجه معلش بقى زهيمر مبكر 
ربناااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااكى 
و انا فى انتظار ردك ع الميل *​


----------



## marooo eg (23 مارس 2010)

انوش يا جميلة
انا موجودة دلوقت لو حابة نتكلم


----------



## minabobos (28 مارس 2010)

محتاجين تةزيعات تناسب حفلة القيامة لكورال شباب  للى حبب يساعد باية توزيع
وربنا يجعل العمل سبب بركة للناس


----------



## augestinous (31 مارس 2010)

اخواتي الجمال جدا انا مبسوط قوي بالفكر دة وربنا يبارك فيه
انا عندي موهبه الترنيم ولو في اي حد محتاج ضعفي في خدمه انا تحت امر المسيح في اي وقت.


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2010)

minabobos قال:


> محتاجين تةزيعات تناسب حفلة القيامة لكورال شباب  للى حبب يساعد باية توزيع
> وربنا يجعل العمل سبب بركة للناس



*مينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
كل سنه و انت طيب 

ده توزيع عند شق الفجر باكر 

و هاحاول ارفعلك توزيعات تانى للقيامه 
بس انت خليك متابع معايا 


توزيع عند شق الفجر باكر*​[]


----------



## evramman (2 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة يا جماعة 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

انا اسف جدا علي انقطاعي الفتره الكبيرة الي فاتت 

كنت مشغول جدا جدا 

ومحبتش ارجع بايدي فاضية 

حبيت اصالحكم بترنيمه جديده من تاليفي 

وطبعا عايز اعرف رايكم ونقدكم 

الترنيمة في المشاركة الي جايه 

*​


----------



## evramman (2 أبريل 2010)

*

+

سلام ونعمة 

ترنيمة لسه كاتبها طاظه Exclusive للمنتدي

يارب تعجبكم


+ الف ذكري للصليب +

( ق )

كل صليب وفي كل مناسبه بشكله ولونه . . له عندي الف ذكري في مضمونه

ذكري جميله بفرح وكمان سعات حزن و الم . . ذكري بفخر ولما بشوفه كاني سامع صوت نغم


1 - صليب سعف بيفكرني بيوم جميل . . يوم دخول يسوع الهيكل بالتهليل 

فاكر الصورة في المقصورة وشعب كتير . . كان مستني يسوع بيعدي وصوتهم عالي بالمزامير


2 - صليب خشب بيفكرني بيوم حزين . . يوم ماصلبو يسوع الاثمة مع لصين

فاكر الصورة في المقصورة وشعب كتير . . كانو شايفين يسوع متعذب دموعهم عاجزه عن التعبير


3 - صليب حديد بيفكرني بحمل الالام . . شافه يسوع في صمت عجيب علي الانسان 

فاكر الصورة في المقصورة لونها غريب . . ضلمه عجيبه واكليل شوك حربه وسامير ادوات تعذيب 


4 - صليب حبر بيفكرني بفخر كبير . . علامه في جسمي بحاملها بعزة وتقدير

فاكر المنظر وانا صغير عند الدير رسمه الفنان . . حسيت وقتها بعذاب يسوع لما بكيت حسيت الالام

افرام فانوس​
+ + + + + +

مستني التعليقات والنقد 

:11_9_10[1]: :11_9_10[1]: :11_9_10[1]: 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم 

صلولي كتير




*​


----------



## kadi zaina (2 أبريل 2010)

سلام ارجو على اليقين ان اسبح و ارنم لرب يسوع له كل المجد بروح القدس الدي غرسه لي


----------



## kadi zaina (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هدا التسبيح الشيق


----------



## evramman (2 أبريل 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> شكرا على هدا التسبيح الشيق




*مرسي kadi zaina ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير


*​


----------



## anosh (3 أبريل 2010)

augestinous قال:


> اخواتي الجمال جدا انا مبسوط قوي بالفكر دة وربنا يبارك فيه
> انا عندي موهبه الترنيم ولو في اي حد محتاج ضعفي في خدمه انا تحت امر المسيح في اي وقت.



*اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك 
و اكيد لو اى حد محتاج خدمه منك هانقولك على طول
ربنااااااااااااااااااا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك 
و يجعلك سبب بركه *​


----------



## anosh (3 أبريل 2010)

*افرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
 حمد الله على السلامه 
و يارب تكون بخير 

عايزه اقولك برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو على الترنيمة 
انا هاخدها و لما اخلص لحنها هابعتهالك
 و لو كده بقى هاخدها بعد اذنك للكورال عندى *​


----------



## evramman (3 أبريل 2010)

anosh قال:


> *افرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> حمد الله على السلامه
> و يارب تكون بخير
> 
> ...




*
+

سلام ونعمه



اخبارك ايه واخبار كنيستك الصغيره ايه 

. . . . .

مرسي علي مجاملتك الرقيقة وكلامك الجميل 

دا انا اخد بركة كبيرة اني اشارك معاكم في خدمة الكورال الجميله دي 

مستني اسمع الحانك الجميله بقي 

ربنا يقويك ويساعدك ويعوضك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

صليلي كتير




*​


----------



## kadi zaina (3 أبريل 2010)

حلمت الصليبفي ليلة الجمعة لما أغلقت عيني و لما قرات كتاب المقدس لاول مرة رأيت نورا يشع من الكتاب رغم اني لا أستطيع الدهاب الى الكنيسة التلفاز هيلا كنيستي و انجيل يوحناهو رفيقي الى اين ادهب يرافقني حتى اثناء النوم


----------



## evramman (9 أبريل 2010)

*
+

سلام ونعمة 

دي اول تجربه لي في كتابه الرباعيات 

كتبتها متاثرا باسلوب صلاح جاهين

كنت عايز اخد رايكم فيها 



عصفور شبهي 



عصفور فرد ريشه فاكر السما مِلكه

مفكرش يوم عمره ان الدنيا هتهده

فاكر جناحه عامين مع انه يدوب شبرين

ولو لف وراح فين مفيش امان عنده


ومن عِنده بيسافر ويلف في عرضها 

ولو فكر يهاجر هيرجع لارضها 

مع انها حجارة وارض من غير باب 

ده لوحسبها خصاره يرجعلها بعتاب 


انا سامعه بيقولي ملوش لزمه الكلام 

سامعك ومستني وعارف ده مش اوهام 

اصل انتا يا عصفور غلبان وملكش صوت 

اما انا الانسان مش هصوصو واموت 


دا حتي في سكوتي في نبره صوت سكوت 

اما انتا هتهاتي وكل زعقه بموت 

وطول مابتنادي هتقرب السدود

محدش هيفهم حكمتك ولا هيعرف صوت لغوتك


تصدق فيك شبه مني لاني برقص وبغني

ومحدش سمع صوتي ولا عمره في يوم فهمني

احكيلي اهاتك ما اوجاعي شبه اوجاعك 

ولو مت في تاربك يبقي متعدلين 


منا اَصْلي من ترابك وترابي عيشين 

وطول ما بنصلي هنفضل مستورين 

والعمر هيعدي وكده ولا كده تنتهي السنين

مقلتلك من الاول خلينا بقي ساكتين


افرد جناحك طير اوعي تستني 

الدنيا مش واقفه عليك ولا بيها نتهني 

يبقي متحلمش بعيد ولا حلم الدنيا يعطلك

طير واسرح بعيد وان يوم عرفت اطير هبقي احصلك . 


افرام فانوس
​

+ + + + + + + +

مستني رايكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم 

صلولي كتير




*​


----------



## evramman (10 أبريل 2010)

*

+

سلام ونعمه 

جايبلكم النهارده تاني تجربه ليا في كتابه الرباعيات 

بس هي كلماتها تقيله شويه وياريت محدش يزعل مني 


+ + + + + +


فستان بورده 



فستنان جميل وفيه ورده 

ده شكله موضه لبكره 

شفته علي بنت يسوع 

في العيد من كام سنه 


وبعد الكام سنه دول

فوجئت الي بيقول 

ده فستان يشيل لمه 

مش موضه ومش معقول


انا عندي طقم العيد 

تعالي مترحيش بعيد 

ده ثمنه مش غالي 

بس شكله شديد 


ولقتها نفس البنت 

الي كانت بميت ست 

لبسه منعنده بادي 

واسترتش مرسوم بالخط


مقدرش اتكلم 

والمنظر في عقلي علم 

ليه العيد بقي عثره 

للاسف مفيش حد يفهم 


سالتها ده ينفع في شغلك 

ولا حتي في مدرستك 

ولا انتي شطره بس 

تلبسي كده في كنيستك


قالتي يا ابني ده عيد 

والكل يبقي سعيد 

اسكت ومدقش 

اشفهمك اجري بعيد 


ليه الكنيسه بقت معرض 

وان ابونا جه واعترض

نقوله عليه ده وحش 

وعننا تملي بيبعد


نفسي تسامحوني 

وحتي لوهتحكموني

لو قلت كلام يزعل

اشلحوني او عقبوني


افرام فانوس ​

+ + + + + + + + + + 

مستني رايكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم 

صلولي كتير 




*​


----------



## kadi zaina (10 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمة رباعيات جميلة و رائعة أنا واثق انك تتكلم بروح القدس ربي يسوع يباركك


----------



## anosh (10 أبريل 2010)

*افراااااااااااااااااااام
جميله عصفور شبهى 
بس ليه الحزن و اليأس ده كله 
بس انت فضحتنا يا راجل 
حد يكتب خساره بالـ ص ( ده لوحسبها خصاره )
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## anosh (10 أبريل 2010)

*افراااااااااااااااااااااااام 
جامده فستان بورده 
و بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه
 دلوقتى البنات بتعمل مسابقات مع بعض مين اللى يلبس اخف و اقصر
و تلفت النظر اكتر مش مهم بقى مين اللى غلط و مين اللى صح 
ميرسى افرام على كلماتك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك 
و ياريت بقى تكتب لى اى حاجه عن موضوع مهرجان الكرازة السنه دى اللى شعاره ( امناء كل حين ) 
حمل الشعار و اسمعه و لو كتبت اى حاجه حلوه عنه ابعتهالى فى رساله 
علشان الناس اللى طالبه ترانيم 
ربنااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك 
و صلوااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## evramman (11 أبريل 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> سلام ونعمة رباعيات جميلة و رائعة أنا واثق انك تتكلم بروح القدس ربي يسوع يباركك



*مرسي جدا يا kadi zaina علي مجاملتك الرقيقه وربنا يباركك 

وصليلي ربنا يدني نعمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير
*​


anosh قال:


> *افراااااااااااااااااااام
> جميله عصفور شبهى
> بس ليه الحزن و اليأس ده كله
> بس انت فضحتنا يا راجل
> ...



*ازيك يا انجي

اخبارك ايه . . . . 

اولا :  

بالنسبه للحزن واليأس دي كانت حاله عايشها وقت ما كتبت 

وزي ما قلتلك قبل كده انا بنقل احساسي في وقت معين 


ثانيا بقي وده الاهم :

 انا لما بكتب بكتب بسرعه جدا علشان ميطرش الكلام 

لان لو الحاله راحت مني بيطير مني الكلام فا ده سبب 

( خسارة و خصاره )

 ثم يا ستي متعرفيش تداري علي اخوكي

 لازم تفضحيني ثم يا ستي دي غلطه مطبعية هه بس

  هههههههههههههههههههه

ثالثا وده مهم برضو :

فين اللحن بتاع الترنيمه الي وعدتيني انك هتسمعهولي 

ولا انتي شاطره بس تطلعي عيوب الناس 

الي بيته من Glass ميحدفش الناس بــ Brick ماشي 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


anosh قال:


> *افراااااااااااااااااااااااام
> جامده فستان بورده
> و بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه
> دلوقتى البنات بتعمل مسابقات مع بعض مين اللى يلبس اخف و اقصر
> ...



*مرسي جدا علي كلامك الجميل 

وعلي فكره الموقف الي انا كتبته في الرباعيات ده حصل حقيقي وده الي شجعني اكتب الكلام ده 

. . . . .

مرسي علي انك هتخليني اخد بركه الخدمة معاكم في المهرجان 

انا هحمل الشعار وهسمعه 

وربنا يدبر ويديني نعمه ويحل علي الوحي واكتب

هههههههههه

حلوه يحل علي الوحي دي

تحبي اكتبلك حاجه زي بتاعت كونوا كاملين كده . . . فكراها

هههههههههههههههه

+ + + + + + +

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير




*​


----------



## kadi zaina (11 أبريل 2010)

عيوب الناس ارهقتناوباشواكهم امرضتنا لكن بدم ربي يسوع يحمينا .....................................................
عيون الاشرار تراقبناوبحقدهم يئسنالكن بروح القدس ربي الملوك حوطنا................................................
ابليس الملهب للاثم ييحوم حول افكرنا لكن بجلداته البارة شوفينا..........................................................


----------



## anosh (11 أبريل 2010)

*ربناااااااااااااااااااااااا يباركك يا افرام 
و تكتب لنا ترانيم للمهرجان 

و معلش انا بس بحضر لعرض عندنا و باذن المسيح هالحن لك الترنيمة 
ربنااااااااااااااااااا يدبر 
صلواااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (11 أبريل 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> عيوب الناس ارهقتناوباشواكهم امرضتنا لكن بدم ربي يسوع يحمينا .....................................................
> عيون الاشرار تراقبناوبحقدهم يئسنالكن بروح القدس ربي الملوك حوطنا................................................
> ابليس الملهب للاثم ييحوم حول افكرنا لكن بجلداته البارة شوفينا..........................................................



*اهلا بيكى معانا 
و كلمات جمليه 
بس يعنى ايه ( ئسنالكن )
ربنااااااااااااا يباركك
و صلوااااااااااااااااااتك عنى*​


----------



## minabobos (17 أبريل 2010)

عايزين بقه حد يبداء يكتب ترانيم عن المهرجان لسن الشباب علشان نبداء نجهز ليا 
لكل مبدع ف الكتبه
ومنتظرين المزيد منك يا انجى ف شغالك ومفتقدينك ف الفترة دى وفين توزيعاتك الجميله اللى بتجبيها لينا


----------



## anosh (17 أبريل 2010)

*انا موجوده يا مينا 
و اى توزيعات محتاجها قول 
و انا ارفعهالك لو عندى اكيد مش هاتاخر على الخدمه

و بالنسبه لترانيم المهرجان كلنا بدانا نجهز فعلا 
و اخونا افرام كتب واحده للمهرجان جديده 
ممكن استاذنه و ابعتهالك لو عجبتكم خدها 
ده طبعا بعد اذن افرام 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## evramman (18 أبريل 2010)

*
+

سلام ونعمة 

انا معنديش مانع طبعا يا انجي وانا تحت امرمك في اي حاجه 

وانا اخد بركه كبيره لاني باخدم من خلالكم لاني مشغول عن كنيستي في الفتره الاخيره بسبب شغلي 

انا لسه باعتلك يا انجي رساله بترنيمه جديده بعنوان " روح صلاة " يا رب تعجبك

ومستني اسمع لحنها قبل ما تشتغلوا عليها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير



*​


----------



## minabobos (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليكم ع تعب محبتك بجد الرب يسوع يعوضكم
وميرسى خالص يا انجى ع محبتك
محتاج توزيع ترنيمة يكون جديد شوى غير الترانيم اللى موجود عند كل الناس
بس مش محدد حاجة معينة يعنى  لان لسة مش عارف ارتب الاستايل الجديد اللى ناخدوا

بس اهم حاجة يكون الكلمات كويسه وتوصل اسم ربنا من خلال الكورال


----------



## kadi zaina (19 أبريل 2010)

merci por tout


----------



## anosh (19 أبريل 2010)

minabobos قال:


> شكرا ليكم ع تعب محبتك بجد الرب يسوع يعوضكم
> وميرسى خالص يا انجى ع محبتك
> محتاج توزيع ترنيمة يكون جديد شوى غير الترانيم اللى موجود عند كل الناس
> بس مش محدد حاجة معينة يعنى  لان لسة مش عارف ارتب الاستايل الجديد اللى ناخدوا
> ...



*مينااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فيه كلمات تراينم جديده للمهرجان افرام اللى معانا هنا فى الخدمه كتبها لكم 
لو انت محتاج حاجه جديده للمهرجان قول  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت عايز توزيع جديد اوكى مافيش مشكله بس ياريت تقولى انت عايزه ليه ؟
يعنى عرض عادى و الا لمناسبه و الا مهرجان و الا نهضه و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علشان حتى انا اقدر اساعدك و احدد  ترنيمة ابعت لك توزيعها 
لكن مش هابعت كده و خلاص اى حاجه سامحنى يعنى
 ديه توزيعات تعبانه فيها ناس و تعب ناس فى الكورال عندنا و فيها كمان مدفوع فيها فلوس من صندوق الخدمه يعنى مش هاخرج توزيعات من غير لازمه .

ربناااااااااا معااااااااااااااك 
و يبارك خدمتك 
و صلواااااااااااااااتك عنى *​


----------



## markos saeed (19 أبريل 2010)

اولا: يا شباب وحشنى كتيييييييييييييير اوى على الفترة الكبيرة اللى بعدت فيها عن المنتدى الجميل دة ويارب كدة تكونو كلوكو بخير
ثانيا:ياريت لو حد يعرف موزعين كويسين وبأسعار معقولة ياريت يقولى لانى محتاجهم ضرورى علشان المهرجان
ثالثا:انا معايا كلمات ترنيمة عن المهرجان كن امين ياريت لو اى حد بيعرف يلحن يقولى علشان ابعتهاله وكما يقولى رأيه اية الاول في الكلمات بس انا اسف لو ينفع ابعتهاله على اميله الخاص لانها جديدة وخاصة بالمهرجان وبجد انا اسف بخصوص الجزء ده 
وعلى فكرة انا كورالى كورال جامعيييين(بى لوغوس) واسف انى طولت عليكو


----------



## anosh (19 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> ثالثا:انا معايا كلمات ترنيمة عن المهرجان كن امين ياريت لو اى حد بيعرف يلحن يقولى علشان ابعتهاله وكما يقولى رأيه اية الاول في الكلمات بس انا اسف لو ينفع ابعتهاله على اميله الخاص لانها جديدة وخاصة بالمهرجان وبجد انا اسف بخصوص الجزء ده
> وعلى فكرة انا كورالى كورال جامعيييين(بى لوغوس) واسف انى طولت عليكو



*مرقس 
ابعت لى الترنيمة و انا الحنهالك مافيش مشكله 
و هاقولك كمان على موزيعين للكورال اسعارهم قليله 
و انا لو لحنت لك الترنيمة و قدرت اخلى عازف الكورال عندى يعملك الموسيقى بتاعتها مافيش مشكله 
المهم انت ممكن ترفع الترنيمة على اى موقع رفع احملها 
و بعدها هاخلى مشرف الترانيم يحذف لك اللينك بتاعك على طول ماتخافش على الكلمات 
لان لسه مشاركاتك قليله مش هاتقدر تبعت و لا تستقبل رسايل خاصه على المنتدى 
و فى نفس الوقت ممنوع كتابة الايميلات 
ارفع الترنيمة و انا احملها و نحذف لك اللينك على طول 
فى انتظار ردك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك*​


----------



## markos saeed (19 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتييييييييير يا انجى وحاضر هبعتلك الترنيمة وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## markos saeed (19 أبريل 2010)

يا انجى ياريت تقوليلى رأيك فى الكلمات وهل هى مناسبة مع كورال جامعيين ولا لا ياريت تردى عليا مستنى ردك وربنا معاكى


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2010)

*تم حذف اللينك وارساله فى رساله خاصة لاستاذة انجى 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## anosh (20 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *تم حذف اللينك وارساله فى رساله خاصة لاستاذة انجى
> سلام ونعمه
> *​



*ميرسى ياجورج على تعبك 
ربناااااااااا يعوضك*​


----------



## anosh (20 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> يا انجى ياريت تقوليلى رأيك فى الكلمات وهل هى مناسبة مع كورال جامعيين ولا لا ياريت تردى عليا مستنى ردك وربنا معاكى



*مرقس 
الترنيمة كويسه و مناسبه لشباب 
و لو فيها اى حاجه انا هاعدلها 
بس ياترى هى اصلا كلمات مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## markos saeed (20 أبريل 2010)

هى كلمات واحد صاحبى وعضو معايا فى الكورال لان عندنا احنا بنعمل كل حاجة مع بعض وعلى فكره بيكتب حلو اوى وكاتب حاجات تانيه كتيير حلوة واسمه مينا


----------



## anosh (20 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> هى كلمات واحد صاحبى وعضو معايا فى الكورال لان عندنا احنا بنعمل كل حاجة مع بعض وعلى فكره بيكتب حلو اوى وكاتب حاجات تانيه كتيير حلوة واسمه مينا



*مرقس 
لو مينا كاتب حاجه تانى للمهرجان كويسه ابعتهالى يمكن تكون احسن من اللى انت بعتها
هى اللى انت بعتها كويسه بس مش جامده اوى بالنسبه لكورال شباب 

و على فكرة حاول تشارك فى المنتدى علشان تزود مشاركاتك و توصل لــــ 50 مشاركه ساعتها تقدر تبعت لى الترانيم فى رساله و اى حد يبعت لك رساله خاصه علشان يكون التواصل اسهل *​


----------



## kadi zaina (20 أبريل 2010)

ربي يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## markos saeed (20 أبريل 2010)

اوك يا انجى وانتى كمان لو عندك كلمات ترنيمة للمهرجان جديدة وحلوة يبقى حلو اوى وان شاء الله احاول اجيبلك كلمات تانية


----------



## markos saeed (21 أبريل 2010)

ياريت يا شباب اللى يعرف ترنيمة تراثية حلوة تكون مش متداوله اوى ومناسبه لمرحلة جامعيين ولو بتدور حولين شعار المهرجان كن امين يبقى احسن ياريت تقولولى ضرورىمستنى الرد وربنا معاكم كلكم ويبارك خدمتكم


----------



## kadi zaina (22 أبريل 2010)

لو احسن الشعر لحاولت اساعدك


----------



## anosh (23 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> ياريت يا شباب اللى يعرف ترنيمة تراثية حلوة تكون مش متداوله اوى ومناسبه لمرحلة جامعيين ولو بتدور حولين شعار المهرجان كن امين يبقى احسن ياريت تقولولى ضرورىمستنى الرد وربنا معاكم كلكم ويبارك خدمتكم



*مرقس 
ممكن ترنيمة المؤمن الامين لذيذه و لو عايز توزيعها معايا ماتقلقش 
و صدقنى هادور تانى كده و اقولك *​


----------



## markos saeed (23 أبريل 2010)

مرسى كتييير يا انجى على اهتمامك دة وياريت تبعتيلى التوزيع ولو فية حاجة تانية ابقى قوليلى ربنا يباركك


----------



## markos saeed (23 أبريل 2010)

ولو فيها تطفل معلش لو حد بيكتب كويس ياريت ترنيمة عن كن امين مناسبة للجامعيين علشان انا نقصلى ترنيمة واحدة اللى هى دة ياريت يبقى حد يرد عليا معلش بنتقل عليكو ربنا يبارك خدمتكو


----------



## anosh (23 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس 
انا هارفع لك التوزيع دلوقتى 
بس انا عندى توزيعات كتير ليها 
عايز يكون التوزيع بالعود و شرقى و الا غربى و فريحى *​


----------



## markos saeed (23 أبريل 2010)

ممكن لو مفيهاش رخامه وانا اشوف انهى المناسب اكتر


----------



## anosh (23 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> مرسى كتييير يا انجى على اهتمامك دة وياريت تبعتيلى التوزيع ولو فية حاجة تانية ابقى قوليلى ربنا يباركك




*مرقس 
ده لينك الترنيمة نفسها و التوزيع الاصلى بتاع الترنيمة 
بس المشكله ان التوزيع صوته مش عالى اوى 
بس حمل و اسمع الترنيمة و التوزيع و قولى ايه رايك 
بس ياريت تقول انك حملتهم علشان احذف اللينك 

و ياترى انت اختارت كل ترانيم المهرجان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 و على فكرة لو مافيش ترانيم تراث تناسب الموضوع مش مهم 
المهم ان يكون فيه ترنيمة تراث فى العرض 

معلش هو انت قولت لى انت من كنيسة ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## markos saeed (23 أبريل 2010)

انا نزلتها ممكن تشيلى اللينك ولو فية توزيعات تانية ليها يبقى حلو وبالنسبة للمهرجان انا هنزل بترنيمتين وترنيمة تراث ولحن وشعار المهرجان وانا خلصت ترنيمة وناقصلى ترنيمة واحدة بس بدور بقى على حاجة جامدة علشان ده اول مرة لينا وعلى فكرة احنا كنيسة مارجرجس وانبا ابرأم بشبرا الخيمة


----------



## anosh (23 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس 
ده توزيع جديد لترنيمة المؤمن الامين 
و باذن المسيح حد هايكتب لك ترنيمة جديده و هابعتهالك*​


----------



## kadi zaina (24 أبريل 2010)

ربي يسوع معاك ساندني في ضعفي و قوي ايماني انت كل حياتي


----------



## anosh (24 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس 
ياريت تقولى حملت التوزيع التانى و الا لسه 
علشان احذف اللينك*​


----------



## markos saeed (24 أبريل 2010)

مرسى كتيييير يا انوج اوك شيلى اللينك وبجد شكرا اوى ومستنى كلمات الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعبك معانا ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## anosh (24 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس
 انا كده بعت لك احسن توزيعين للترنيمة 
و انت اختار الانسب 
و باذن المسيح ابانوب مكرم هايكتب لك ترنيمة خلال يومين هاتكون الكلمات عندك 

طيب انا كده اللحن الترنيمة اللى بعتهالى و الا استنى كلمات ابانوب 
و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## markos saeed (24 أبريل 2010)

لا خلاص نستنى الكلمات التانية يمكن تكون احسن من اللى ادتهالك وبجد التوزيعين جمال جدا واحسن من بعض


----------



## kadi zaina (24 أبريل 2010)

سأحاول ان اكتب ترنيمة و اعرضها عليكم


----------



## anosh (25 أبريل 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> سأحاول ان اكتب ترنيمة و اعرضها عليكم



*و احنا فى انتظار كلماتك 
ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااكى*​


----------



## kadi zaina (25 أبريل 2010)

سلام و نعمة مرحبا بالاحباء في انتظار الجديد


----------



## kadi zaina (26 أبريل 2010)

قلبي مملوءجروح و اكتآب و بمتاعب ابليس...................................................................................
أندمت على الماضي بأحلم بعالممزيف........................................................................................
اليوم أعبرت من الظلمة الى النور..............................................................................................
القرار...................................................................................................................................
كنت ابحث عنك كلهيباداوي جروحي..........................................................................................
كنت أفكرفيك لاعتصم بنورك........................................................................................................
كنت أتحاور معك لأرمي حملي عليك............................................................................................
كنت أغضب عليك لترفع ايماني لاصير ليك......................................................................................
أنا فيك وأنت في ربي يسوع حبيبي مستنيك................................................................................
لتأخدني الى موطني الغالي انا غريب بين أهلي............................................................................
هليلويا هليلويا ابي رفعني وخلصني وبدم الغالي غسلني و عطاني عرش لاعيش معاه في الحياة الابدية


----------



## anosh (26 أبريل 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> قلبي مملوءجروح و اكتآب و بمتاعب ابليس...................................................................................
> أندمت على الماضي بأحلم بعالممزيف........................................................................................
> اليوم أعبرت من الظلمة الى النور..............................................................................................
> القرار...................................................................................................................................
> ...




*ربنااااااااااااااااا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك*​


----------



## kadi zaina (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم كل التقدير و ربي يباركم


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 أبريل 2010)

بنعمة المسيح خلصت الترنيمه اللي حضرتك طلبتيها
يا مدام إنجي

في إنتظار رأيكم فيها

+++وربنـــــ يبارك خدمتكم ـــــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## kadi zaina (26 أبريل 2010)

يبارك ربي خدمتكم


----------



## minabobos (26 أبريل 2010)

مساء الخير يا انجى عامله اية واية اخبارك
شكرا ليكى ع تعبك وردك ومحبتكومنتظرين من ابانوب يكون بداء
يكتب حاجات للمهرجان  ومنتظرين المزيد منك
ومعلش محتاج تويزع لترنيمة اسمها معنى الامانة   لو عندك
وربنا يعوض تعبك
وع فكرة ترنيمة يا كنيسة قومى وسبحى جميله اوى ربنا يعوضك فيها


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 أبريل 2010)

مينــــا

انتظر ردي في خلال ايام
علي الترنيمه بتاعة المهرجان

صلوا من أجلي​


----------



## kadi zaina (27 أبريل 2010)

ربي يشمل كلمة ربي يسوع في العالم


----------



## markos saeed (27 أبريل 2010)

مساء الخير سا شباب يارب تكونوا بخير معلش يا انجى هو ابانوب كتب الترنيمة ولا لا احب اعرف ولو لسه هتبقى امتى معلش علشان الحق اخلصها قبل ما ندخل على الامتحانات معلش بجد وربنا معاكى ويباركك


----------



## anosh (27 أبريل 2010)

minabobos قال:


> مساء الخير يا انجى عامله اية واية اخبارك
> شكرا ليكى ع تعبك وردك ومحبتكومنتظرين من ابانوب يكون بداء
> يكتب حاجات للمهرجان  ومنتظرين المزيد منك
> ومعلش محتاج تويزع لترنيمة اسمها معنى الامانة   لو عندك
> ...





*مينا 
ابانوب رد عليك و باذن المسيح هايكتب لك 
بس توزيع الترنيمة اللى انت طالبها بصراحه مش عندى 

و ياترى انت سمعت يا كنيستى قومى و سبحى فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## anosh (27 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> مساء الخير سا شباب يارب تكونوا بخير معلش يا انجى هو ابانوب كتب الترنيمة ولا لا احب اعرف ولو لسه هتبقى امتى معلش علشان الحق اخلصها قبل ما ندخل على الامتحانات معلش بجد وربنا معاكى ويباركك



*مرقس 
الترنيمة خلصت و ابانوب فعلا كتبها 
هارفعهالك حملها و قولى رايك فيها 
اذا كنت هاتاخدها و الا مش عجباك 
علشان لو انت مش هاتاخدها هاتروح لناس تانى *​


----------



## markos saeed (27 أبريل 2010)

اوك يا انجى وانا مستنيهاااااا


----------



## anosh (27 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> اوك يا انجى وانا مستنيهاااااا



*مرقس 

حمل كلمات الترنيمة و لماتحملها قولى*​


----------



## markos saeed (28 أبريل 2010)

اوك شيلى اللينك يا انجى وهقراها واقولك رأيى


----------



## anosh (28 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس
 انا فى انتظار ردك بسرعه 
علشان ابانوب عايز يعرف اذا كنت هاتاخدها و الا حد تانى ياخدها
ربنااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## markos saeed (28 أبريل 2010)

اولا مرسى كتيير يا انجى على اهتمامك وكمان مرسى كتيييير يا بيبو على تعبك معانا 
ثانيا الترنيمة حلوة بس انا ملاحظ ان القافية مش قافلة فى الابيات كويس مش عارف دة صح ولا غلط ولا ممكن دة تكون متظبطه فى اللحن وانا شايف انها لو زادت بيت كمان يبقى حلو بس احب اقولك يا بيبو مرسى كتيير وانا اوك عجبتنى وهخدها بعد اذنك طبعا واديها لانجى تلحنها بس قبل ما تلحنيها يا انجى احب اسمع رأيك فى الترنيمة وشكرا ليكووووو وربنا يعوضكو


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> اولا مرسى كتيير يا انجى على اهتمامك وكمان مرسى كتيييير يا بيبو على تعبك معانا
> ثانيا الترنيمة حلوة بس انا ملاحظ ان القافية مش قافلة فى الابيات كويس مش عارف دة صح ولا غلط ولا ممكن دة تكون متظبطه فى اللحن وانا شايف انها لو زادت بيت كمان يبقى حلو بس احب اقولك يا بيبو مرسى كتيير وانا اوك عجبتنى وهخدها بعد اذنك طبعا واديها لانجى تلحنها بس قبل ما تلحنيها يا انجى احب اسمع رأيك فى الترنيمة وشكرا ليكووووو وربنا يعوضكو




ميرسي لرأيك يا أ.مرقس

أما بالنسبه للقافيه فالترنيمه مكتوب باسلوب القافيه الواحده وهي كالآتي:
في موسيقي داخليه في الأبيات ودي حضرتك هتلاحظها لما تقرأ الترنيمه أكتر من مره رغم إنها واضحه
أما القافيه ف زي ما قلت من ستايل القافيه الواحده وهي ببساطه :
نهاية الأعداد بداية القرار ومدام إنجي عارفه الكلام ده كويس وأحسن مني كمان.

بس بعد إذنك حضرتك لو شايف إن الترنيمه مش أد كده أو يعني كان في تصورك حاجه اعلي من كده
أوك لو دي مش حلوه ما يهمكش إحنا المهم عندنا مصلحة الخدمه والكورال.

أما بالنسبه للحن فــ مدام إنجي هتظبطلك الدنيا كلها​


----------



## kadi zaina (28 أبريل 2010)

مارايكم في الترنيمة التي دونتها ربي يباركم


----------



## kadi zaina (28 أبريل 2010)

merci pour tout


----------



## markos saeed (28 أبريل 2010)

abanoup makram قال:


> ميرسي لرأيك يا أ.مرقس
> 
> أما بالنسبه للقافيه فالترنيمه مكتوب باسلوب القافيه الواحده وهي كالآتي:
> في موسيقي داخليه في الأبيات ودي حضرتك هتلاحظها لما تقرأ الترنيمه أكتر من مره رغم إنها واضحه
> ...


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أبريل 2010)

اوك يا مرقس أنا طبعا عنيا ليكم 
ومش ممكن أتأخر عنكم وصدقني أنا ليا الشرف إني أخدم معاكم

بصراحه أنا اليومين دول صعب أوعدك إني أكتب حاجه لنفس الكورال
عشان حد كتير طلب مني فقدامي ترانيم كتير عايزه تتكتب
لكن لو هينفع بعد اسبوع أكون خلصت الطلبات اللي عندي
يبقي تمام وأنا مش وبنعمة ربنا هاتأخر عنكم​


----------



## kadi zaina (28 أبريل 2010)

merci pour tout


----------



## markos saeed (28 أبريل 2010)

اوك يا بيبو براحتك يا باشا ربنا معاك وانا هنتظر اعمالك اللى جايه وهخلى انجى تشتغل على الترنيمة اللى انت كتبتها اوك


----------



## anosh (28 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس 
 بنعمة ربنااااااااااااااااااا بدات فى تلحين ترنيمة ابانوب علشان الكورال بتاعك
اول ما اخلصها هابعتهالك 
و اكيد هابعتها  لابانوب اول واحد 
بس ياريت تشترك فى المنتدى اكتر
 علشان مشاركاتك تزيد تبقى 50 مشاركه و نقدر نبعت لك الحاجه فى رساله خاصه
صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## markos saeed (28 أبريل 2010)

انجى مرسى كتيير على اهتمامك وانا منتظر الترنيمة لما تخلص ومتأكد انها هتبقى جامدة وياريت تقوليلى رأيك فى كلمات الترنيمة هى عجبانى بس احب اعرف رأيك وصلوات العدرا والقديسيين تكون معاكى


----------



## anosh (28 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس 
انا لحنت لك الترنيمتين 
بتاعت ابانوب و اللى انت بعتهالى 
و هارفعلك بروفه كده للحن 
للترنيمتين و اسمعهم كويس جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
و قولى فى الاخر اظبط انى وحده *​


----------



## anosh (28 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس 
ديه اول بروفه للحن الترنيمة اللى انت بعتهالى 
اللى هى كلمات مينا 
حملها و اسمعهاااا كويس جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
طبعا معلش استحمل صوتى فى التسجيل 
و لما تحملها قولى على طول علشان احذف اللينك و ارفع  لك التانيه على طول *​

اللينك  حرر بواسطة oesi_no


----------



## kadi zaina (29 أبريل 2010)

المشاركة مع المسيح ابهى و اسمى في الوجود


----------



## kadi zaina (29 أبريل 2010)

صلوا من أجلي و منأجل عائلتي لتستجاب دعواتي ليصنع معي المعجزات


----------



## markos saeed (29 أبريل 2010)

اوك يا انجى شيلى اللينك وهسمعها واقولك رأيى


----------



## markos saeed (29 أبريل 2010)

على فكرة يا انجى اللحن حلو اوى وحاسس امو كمان مع التوزيع هيبقى حلو وانا مستنى الترنيمة التانية وياريت لو تكمليلى تسجيل ترنيمة الامانه يا شعب الله بس حلو اوى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## anosh (29 أبريل 2010)

_*ميرسى يا جورج انك حذفت اللينك على طول
ربناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااااااااااااااركك​*_


----------



## anosh (29 أبريل 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> على فكرة يا انجى اللحن حلو اوى وحاسس امو كمان مع التوزيع هيبقى حلو وانا مستنى الترنيمة التانية وياريت لو تكمليلى تسجيل ترنيمة الامانه يا شعب الله بس حلو اوى ربنا يعوضك



*مرقس
انا عايزه رايك فى منتهى منتهى الصراحه 
و هارفعلك الترنيمة التانيه 
و عايزه اعرف هاتاخد انى واحده فى الاخر علشان نظبطها

و على فكرة فيه شوية حاجات لازم تاخد بالك منها فى عروض المهرجانات
و هى :  
1) اجبارى عرض شعار المهرجان و التوزيع بتاعه موجود على المنتدى لانه عليه درجات 
2) الالتزام بالوقت المحدد
3) عرض لحن قبطى من الحان المهرجان المحدده لمرحلة شباب 
4) ترنيمة تراث 
5) عرض البروجوكتر ليس له اى اهميه فى المهرجان 
6) التناسق فى التوزيع فى الاصوات و اختيار الصولوهات مهم 
7) وضوح نطق الكلمات من الكورال و الصولو مهم 

ربناااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااك   *​


----------



## markos saeed (29 أبريل 2010)

مرسى كتيييير يا انجى على النصايح الحلوة ده وبجد اللحن حلو بس عايز يطظبط بس مع الكلمات انا عارف لان الكلمات مش متناسقه اوى من حيث الحجم بس هى حلوة وانا مستنى اسمع التانية واعرضهم على الفريق واقولك وان شاء الله هيكون ردى على اختيار الترنيمة يوم الجمعة ان شاء الله وانا اه نزلت توزيع شعار المهرجان صليلى كتيييييير يا انجى احنا خايفين اوى على المهرجان دة بذات لانه البدايه بتاعتنا صليلنااااااااا


----------



## anosh (29 أبريل 2010)

*مرقس
ديه الترنيمة بتاعت ابانوب 
ياريت تحملها و تسمعهاااااااااا كويس جدااااااااااااااا برضوا 
و شوف فى الاخر هاتاخد انى علشان اظبطها لحن و كلمات و ابعتهالك كامله 
شوف انى ترنيمة تناسب صوت كورالك و الصولوهات اللى عندك 
على فكرة ديه تسجيلات اول بروفه للترنيمتين يعنى كله لسه هايتظبط كلمات و لحن 
ربناااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااك و باذن المسيح تطلعوا بمركز 
بس بلاش الخوف اللى جواكم ده علشان ده هايضع كل حاجه 
ربناااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااكم و صلوا لى كتيييييييييييييييير 

 اللينك​*


----------



## markos saeed (29 أبريل 2010)

اوك يا انجى شيلى الللينك وهسمعها واقولك ومرسى كتيير


----------



## anosh (29 أبريل 2010)

*اوكى مرقس 
ربنااااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااك*​​


----------



## kadi zaina (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مساهمتكم


----------



## minabobos (30 أبريل 2010)

سلجماعه ف حد عندوا توزيع ترنيمة يسوع يا نبع صافى


----------



## markos saeed (2 مايو 2010)

انجى اوك احنا استقرينا على ترنيمه ابانوب بس معلش عايزين نظبط اللحن شويه من حيث انه يبقى فريحى شويه وسريع (يعنى ننطئه شويه) وانا مستنى التعديلات اللى انت هتعمليها لان انا عارف ان ده كانت بروفه اوليه بس ياريت وانتى بتظبطيها تراعى الحاجات اللى قولتلك عليها دة وربنا معاكى ويعوضك


----------



## markos saeed (2 مايو 2010)

بس ياريت نغير الكروم لانها مش مفهومه خالص اوك


----------



## kadi zaina (2 مايو 2010)

ربي يباركم عملكم


----------



## kadi zaina (3 مايو 2010)

المهم ان الحياة لعبة لانسان عنده النية والحنان  فنجده لعبة بين الاشرار يا ربي اغفرخطياي واملاني المحبة و السلام


----------



## anosh (3 مايو 2010)

minabobos قال:


> سلجماعه ف حد عندوا توزيع ترنيمة يسوع يا نبع صافى



*للاسف لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا ميناااااااااااااااااا 
ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## anosh (3 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> بس ياريت نغير الكروم لانها مش مفهومه خالص اوك



*مرقس 
انا لحنت لك ترنيمة فريحى ( الامانه ياشعب الله )
و لحنت لك بتاعت ابانوب ( الارض و فى الكروم ) مش فريحى بس نوعا ما كويسه 

بس خلاص انا هاظبط لك بتاعت ابانوب 
السرعه و اللحن و الكلمات 
و هاقول لابانوب على تغير كلمة الكروم
ربنا يدبر كده و اخلصهالك بس يعنى ادينى يومين كده  
و على فكرة التوزيع هو اللى بيوضح الترنيمة اكتر 
يعنى ممكن توزيع يعلى بالترنيمة و توزيع تانى يقتلها خاااااااالص 
بس ماتقلقش ربناااااااااا ان شا الله هايدبرها و تظبط كلها 
صلى كتييييييييييييييييييييير 
محتاجه صلوااااااااااااااااااااتكم  
*​


----------



## kadi zaina (3 مايو 2010)

طبعا هدا اثمن شيء لنسبح الرب امين


----------



## markos saeed (3 مايو 2010)

مرسى كتييير يا انجى على اهتمامك وخدى وقتك متستعجليش ولما تخلصيها ابقى ابعتيهالى وربنا معاكى وصلوات العدرا والقديسيين


----------



## kadi zaina (3 مايو 2010)

ربييبارك خدمتكم


----------



## minsandra (4 مايو 2010)

يا شباب انا بلحن ترانيم 
لو فى اى حد محتاج اى حاجه يقول .....
وممكن ابعتلكم حاجات من اللى انا ملحنها علشان تسمعوها
ربنا معاكم


----------



## kadi zaina (4 مايو 2010)

اريد ترانيم لسماعها ربي يبارك خدمتك


----------



## minsandra (4 مايو 2010)

يا انوش انا لو ملحن ترنيمه وعاوزك توزعيها ممكن
ولو ممكن هتبعتيهالى ازاى وانا ابعتها ازاى
ربنا معاكى


----------



## markos saeed (4 مايو 2010)

معلش يا انجى هتقل عليكى ياريت ترشحيلى كام ترنيمه تراث كدة حلوه ومناسبه لسن شباب غير المؤمن الامين لاننا شلناها من تفكيرنا


----------



## anosh (4 مايو 2010)

minsandra قال:


> يا انوش انا لو ملحن ترنيمه وعاوزك توزعيها ممكن
> ولو ممكن هتبعتيهالى ازاى وانا ابعتها ازاى
> ربنا معاكى



*اولا : اهلا بيك معانا فى خدمتنا البسيطه المتواضعه 
        و شرفت خدمتنا 

ثانيا : ياريت فعلا تبعت لى اى حاجه ملحنها اسمعها و بعد كده نشوف موضوع التوزيع

ممكن ترفعها على اى موقع رفع و بعد ما احملها هاطلب من المشرف انه يحذف اللينك 
 لحد ماتوصل مشاركاتك فى المنتدى لحد 50 مشاركه ساعتها تقدر تستقبل رسايل خاصه او تبعت لاى شخص 

ربنااااااا معااااااااك 
و فى انتظار حاجه من الحانك 
صلوااتك*​


----------



## anosh (4 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> معلش يا انجى هتقل عليكى ياريت ترشحيلى كام ترنيمه تراث كدة حلوه ومناسبه لسن شباب غير المؤمن الامين لاننا شلناها من تفكيرنا



*مرقس 
بصراحه مافيش ترانيم تراث بتتكلم عن موضوع الامانه كتير 
و بعدين ايه سبب انكم استبعدو المؤمن الامين 

طيب انا هاقولك حاجه ماتشوف لو انت عندك ايه توزيعات كويسه لترانيم تراث و تختار

يعنى انا مثلا بحب 
يا سائح للقاء يسوع 
مين يحلى الغربه 
طهرنى 
سامحنا يا فادينا 
انى احب الرب 
العالم يبنى و يزرع
تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى 
يسوع بيدو عليا 
امسك يارب ايدى

صعب انى اختارك ترانيم من التراث لانها كتيييييييييييييييير جدااااااااااااااااااا
و كل واحد و ذوقه و اختياره 
بس انا عايزه اعرف ايه سبب رفض المؤمن الامين*​


----------



## markos saeed (4 مايو 2010)

يعنى احنا شفناها انها مش هتبقى ماشيه معانا اوى يعنى بس مش يمنع انها حلوه جدا بس مكنش فيه اجماع عليها بس مش اكتر


----------



## markos saeed (4 مايو 2010)

وانا فيه قدامى ترانيم انى احب الرب و كنيستى القبطيه و مسيحنا فوق الزمان وربى يسوع الغالى ياريت تقوليلى رأيك فى دول


----------



## anosh (4 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> وانا فيه قدامى ترانيم انى احب الرب و كنيستى القبطيه و مسيحنا فوق الزمان وربى يسوع الغالى ياريت تقوليلى رأيك فى دول



*يعنى انا برشح حاجه من الاتنين 
انى احب الرب 
ربى يسوع الغالى 

لان مسيحنا تقيله على مهرجان 
و كنيستى القبطيه كان السنه اللى قبل اللى فاتت تقريبا عن الكنيسة *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 مايو 2010)

بالنسبه لكلمة كـــــــــــــــروم

في الكتاب المقدس المثل اللي قال فيه المسيح اته اشتري كرم وساب عبيد يشتغلوا فيه
المثل عارفينه لنهايته
لحد لما يبعت إبنه وبرضو يهينوه ويجلدوه و.....و.....

الكرم يرمز للحيا او العالم او بمعني أصح مكان الخدمه

الإبن هو الخادم

واللي بقصده انا بوجود كلمة كروم
انا احنا خدام في كرم الحياه
بس يا خادم خلي بالك خدمتك مش ساهله
شوف-المسيح- الخادم الكبير اللي انت هتقتدي بيه إيه المتاعب اللي واجهها في خدمته

ده بكل بساطه توضيح لكلمة كروم اللي ف الترنيمه

وياريت يا مرقس لو عندك أي تعقيب علي الترنيمه قولي علي طول
انا مش بزعل خاااااااااااااالص حتي من النقد إحنا كلنا هنا بنستفاد من بعض​


----------



## anosh (5 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى ابانوب على التوضيح 
ربنااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااركك
و بصراحه انا عجبانى الكلمة
 فى الترنيمة معنى جديد على سمع الناس *​


----------



## markos saeed (5 مايو 2010)

خلاص يا ابانوب انا مكنتش بس فاهمها ومكنتش عارف ارد على اللى بيسألنى معناها بس طالما فهمتهانى خلاص وعلى فكرة الترنيمه جامدة جدا جدا وحازت على اجماع الكل ومعلش انا هطلب منك طلب لو ينفع تكتبلى ترنيمه عن الامانه برضه بس لسن حضانه يبقى حلو اوى وربنا بجد يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kadi zaina (6 مايو 2010)

في بعض الاحيان لا افهم الدارجة الش قية لكن ما احلى الحديث معكم


----------



## markos saeed (8 مايو 2010)

هااا يا انجى ياترى خلصتى الترنيمه ولا لا ياريت لو عرفتى تخلصيها خلال الاسبوع ده يبقى حلو لانه اخر اسبوع لينا فى الكورال علشان الامتحانات فعايز اعرف رأيهم ايه علشان لو اوك الحق اوزعها معلش يا انجى انا عارف انى متأل عليكى ربنا معاكى


----------



## markos saeed (8 مايو 2010)

معلش حاجه تانيه يا ترى ترنيمه ايها الصامت تكلم تراث ولا لا ياريت تقوليلى ضرورى يا انجى معلش


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2010)

*مرقس
 ايها الصامت مش تراث
 ديه كانت نازله فى شريط من للرب كورال العدراء المطريه  من كام سنه
لكن هى مش تراااااااااااااااااااث خاااااااااااااااااااااالص*​


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2010)

*مرقس 
فيه ترنيمة تراث قديمه اوى اسمها 
كن امينا الى الموت 

تحب ارفعهالك تاخدها للمهرجان و بتتكلم عن الامانه 

بس التسجيل قديم لشباب الانبا رويس 
بس طبعا الكورال لمايحفظها و يكون فيه توزيع هاتبقى حاجه تانيه *​


----------



## markos saeed (8 مايو 2010)

اوك يا انجى ارفعيهالى اسمعها


----------



## markos saeed (8 مايو 2010)

وشكرا اوى على موضوع ترنيمه ايها الصامت وياريت تردى عليا فى موضوع ترنيمه ارض وكروم


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2010)

*مرقس 
الترنيمة تسجيلها قديم و لما تسمعها مش هاتعجبك 

بس اسمعهااااااااا كويس و تخيل لما الكورال يحفظها مع الموسيقه هاتكون عامله ازاى 

كلمات الترنيمة 
القرار : كن امينا الي الموت فساعطيك اكليل الحياة 

ها انا اتي كلص ها انا اتي كلص 

هاانااعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة

+من يغلب سياكل من شجرة الحياة  

شجرة قائمة في وسط فردوس اللة

++من يغلب و يحفظ للنهاية اعمالي 

سلطانا ساعطية ايملك كل مالي 

+++من يغلب اعترف بة قدام ابي 

من يغلب فلأيوذية ذاك الموت الثانى 

++++من يغلب فطوباة سيدعيللعشاء 

يوم عرس للعريس يوم مجد في سماة


اللينك​*
http://www.2shared.com/audio/HjBK6HSE/___.html


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2010)

*باذن المسيح هاخلص لك الترنيمة الاسبوع ده و ابعتهالك 
صلى لى كتييييييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> خلاص يا ابانوب انا مكنتش بس فاهمها ومكنتش عارف ارد على اللى بيسألنى معناها بس طالما فهمتهانى خلاص وعلى فكرة الترنيمه جامدة جدا جدا وحازت على اجماع الكل ومعلش انا هطلب منك طلب لو ينفع تكتبلى ترنيمه عن الامانه برضه بس لسن حضانه يبقى حلو اوى وربنا بجد يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك




اشكر ربنا ان الترنيمه عجبتكم

بالنسبه لترنيمة حضانه انا ما عنديش مانع غني آخد بركة كتابتها ليكم
بس المشكله اليومين دول انا مضغوط ع الآخر في الدراسه والإمتحانات
فهيكون ردي علي حضرتك في خلال اسبوع 
فحرتك لوهتستني اسبوع او اقل اوك
لو مستعجلين برضو اوك علي كل الأحوال

صلوااااا من أجلي عندي كام مشكله​


----------



## kadi zaina (9 مايو 2010)

اليلام اريد ان اعرف اين هي الترانيم التي تتحدث عنها و ربي يبارك خدمتك


----------



## markos saeed (9 مايو 2010)

اوك يا ابانوب انا مستنى اى وقت تخلص فيه الترنيمه واهم حاجه تركز فى مذاكرتك وامتحاناتك وربنا معاك ولما تخلصها ابقى قولى وربنا يعوضك يا بوب


----------



## kadi zaina (9 مايو 2010)

merci


----------



## markos saeed (12 مايو 2010)

ها يا انجى الترنيمه خلصت ولا لا ياريت تردى عليا


----------



## reco (13 مايو 2010)

*رجاء محبة انا محتاج توزيعات ترانيم لعروض فى نهضة العذراء ودية لفريق كورال اعدادى وثانوى
وكمان يريت يبقى معاها الترنيمة صوت وكتابة علشان اقدر احفظهم وادربهم
والرب يعوض تعب المحبة*


----------



## anosh (13 مايو 2010)

reco قال:


> *رجاء محبة انا محتاج توزيعات ترانيم لعروض فى نهضة العذراء ودية لفريق كورال اعدادى وثانوى
> وكمان يريت يبقى معاها الترنيمة صوت وكتابة علشان اقدر احفظهم وادربهم
> والرب يعوض تعب المحبة*



*اخونا الجديد ريكو 
اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك و كلنا هنا فى خدمة اى كورال فى اى مكااااااااااااااااان

حضرتك طالب توزيعات لكورال اعدادى و ثانوى لنهضة العدراء 

 * انت محتاج كام توزيع يعنى حضرتك ماسك الكورال جديد 
و الا معاك مخزون من شغلك توزيعات و ترانيم و عايز حاجات جديده ؟

* محتاج كل الترانيم عن العدراء و الا اى ترانيم جديده منها للعدراء و منها اى نوع اخر ؟

صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## kadi zaina (13 مايو 2010)

السلام ساحاول ان ارنم بعض اللبيات  و ادونها لكم ربي يباركم


----------



## anosh (13 مايو 2010)

*مرقس
سامحنى انا بصراحه مقتنعه باللحن بتاع ترنيمة فى الارض و للكروم 
و بصراحه ابانوب كمان عجبه اللحن و عشان اللحن ثبت فى ودانى على الكلمات ماقدرتش اخرج لحن تانى جديد  انت عايز اللحن فريحى شويه 
انت ممكن تحس بكده من التوزيع الموسيقى لان الترنيمة بصراحه مش قادره اغير لحنها 
انا بس عايزه اسجلها لك كامله 
بس الجهاز عندى فيه حاجه مش بيسجل هاظبطه و اسجلها لك
 ده لو انت هاتاخدها على اللحن ده كده و مقتنع 

و ياترى اختارت ايه ترنيمة تراث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## markos saeed (13 مايو 2010)

اولا :مرسى يا انجى على اهتمامك واوك ممكن تسجليلى الترنيمه على اللحن اللى انتى عملتيه مفيش مشكله 
ثانيا:احنا اختارنا ترنيمه مسيحنا فوق الزمان سفر الخروج


----------



## reco (14 مايو 2010)

*اولا انا بدرب كورال ليةكام سنة كدة وانا  محتاج ترانيم كتير جديدةلعرض العدرامش شرط تبقى كلها للعذراء وانا محتاج مش اقل من 6 ترانيم وممكن اكتر بجد انا محتاجهم جامد
والرب يبارك فى خدمتكم وحياتكم*


----------



## reco (14 مايو 2010)

*وممكن تبعتوهم على الايميل بتاعى*


----------



## anosh (14 مايو 2010)

reco قال:


> *وممكن تبعتوهم على الايميل بتاعى*



*حضرتك انا مش بتعامل مع اى حد على الايميلات 
حضرتك لو محتاج اى مساعده عن طريق خدمة الكورال هنا على المنتدى و بس 

و بعدين حضرتك عايز 6 توزيعات ترانيم جديده او اكتر مش شايف انهم كتير شويه

ربنااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## kadi zaina (15 مايو 2010)

ربي يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## reco (15 مايو 2010)

*ياأفندم انا مقصدتش حاجة بموضوع الايميل وعموما انا اسف بس انا قصدت عشان يوصلولى اسرع يعنى والحاجة التانية اى توزيعات تبعتوها مفيش مشاكل وبعدين انتوا اللى سالتوا عاوز قد ايه فا انا كتب كل احتيجاتى اللى محتاجها كنت مفكر انكم تقدروا تعملوهم كلهم وده بان من كلامكوا اللى انتوا بتقولوه وبتقولوا اللى محتاج حاجه احنا هنخدمة وبعدين انتوا بتخدموا الكنيسة مش شخصى انا وابعتوا التوزيعات اللى انتوا عاوزين تبعتوها براحتكوا بس اهم حاجة محدش يفهمنى غلط
والرب يبارك خدمتكوا وينموها لمجد اسمه القدوس*


----------



## reco (15 مايو 2010)

*وشكرا ليكوا وربنا معاكوا
انا اسف مرة تانيةلو حد فهمنى غلط*


----------



## kadi zaina (15 مايو 2010)

سالم ونعمة  ان قمت بعمل سيئ ارجو ان يكون غير قصد حتى اني بحضر ترنيمة لاكتبهالكم ربي يباركم


----------



## anosh (15 مايو 2010)

reco قال:


> *وشكرا ليكوا وربنا معاكوا
> انا اسف مرة تانيةلو حد فهمنى غلط*



*اخونااااااااااااااااا ريكو 
مافيش داعى للاسف خااااااااااااااااالص  
احنا هنا كلنا اخوات
 و فى خدمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح 

 المهم
المشكله انا عندى توزيعات كتييييييييييييييييير 
و صعب انى ارفعلك عدد كبير و فى نفس الوقت صعب انى انا اللى اختار لوحدى ترانيم جديده لحضرتك
 يعنى ممكن حتى ترشح لى اسماء ترانيم تكون عجباك
 و يمكن يكون عندى توزيعهم بكده تكون انت اللى اختارت ترانيمك 
و لو عند اى حد توزيعها ماحدش هايتاخر على حضرتك 
كلناااااااااااااا هناااااااااااااا بنخدم بعض بروح محبه 
و حضرتك لما تشارك معانا فى خدمتنا هاتعرفنا اكتر 

ربنااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااك

و صلى من اجلى كتييييييييييير 
 انجى اسحق *​


----------



## anosh (16 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> اولا :مرسى يا انجى على اهتمامك واوك ممكن تسجليلى الترنيمه على اللحن اللى انتى عملتيه مفيش مشكله
> ثانيا:احنا اختارنا ترنيمه مسيحنا فوق الزمان سفر الخروج



*مرقس 
انت عندك توزيع مسيحنا فوق الزمان 
و الا هاتوزعها لسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## markos saeed (16 مايو 2010)

انا لسه هوزعها يا انجى بس انا كنت شغال بالتوزيع اللى موجود على المنتدى هو توزيع لذيذ وحماسى بس المشكله ان طبقته واطيه علينا كلنا فهعمل توزيع جديد ليها


----------



## anosh (16 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> انا لسه هوزعها يا انجى بس انا كنت شغال بالتوزيع اللى موجود على المنتدى هو توزيع لذيذ وحماسى بس المشكله ان طبقته واطيه علينا كلنا فهعمل توزيع جديد ليها



*مرقس 
هديه منى للكورال بتاعك علشان اول مره يدخل و يشارك فى المهرجان 
هابعت لك توزيع جااااااااااامد لمسيحنا فوق الزمان فى رساله خاصه

بص يامرقس برنامج jetaudio
لما تشغل اى حاجه على الجيت اديو هاتلاقى فيه سهم صغير من الجنب على اول البرنامج فوق السهم خطين كده و تحتيه خطين دوس على السهم هايفتح لك سرعة و طبقة الترنيمة اللى شغاله ممكن تغير الطبقه او تغير السرعه زى ما انت عايز  من السهم الصغي اللى عند الرقم 0 و 100

يعنى لو طبقة الترنيمة صفر 0
ممكن تخليها 1 لو عايز تعلى الطبقه 
او -1 لو عايز توطى الطبقه 

و السرعه مثلا 100 سريعه خليها مثلا 90 و هكذا 

غير فى الطبقه و السرعه لحد ماتثبت على اللى يناسبك للكورال و طبعا ساعة العرض هاتعرض على نفس البرنامج علشان تقدر تغير 

جرب كده فى اى ترنيمة و ابقى قولى ايه الاخبار 

حتى لو مش عندك البرنامج حمله من النت و جرب

يارب اكون قدرت افيدك و لو بحاجه صغيره  
صلى من اجلى​*


----------



## markos saeed (16 مايو 2010)

مرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييير يا انجى على محبتك ديه وبجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى ربنا يعوضك وانا هجرب البرنامج اللى قولتيلى عليه مرسى كتيييير بجد بستفاد منك كتيييير ربنا معاكى


----------



## markos saeed (16 مايو 2010)

انجى التوزيع وصل وحلو اوى بس فيه مشكله ان التوزيع دة متوزع باين على سفر تانى غير اللى احنا طالعين بيه لانه 3 بيوت بس واحنا عندنا 4 بيوت (سفر الخروج)


----------



## markos saeed (16 مايو 2010)

ولو تعرفى برنامج ممكن يقص جزء من وسط التوزيع بس يحافظ على الباقى ياريت تقوليلى عليه لانى محتاجه اوى


----------



## anosh (16 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> ولو تعرفى برنامج ممكن يقص جزء من وسط التوزيع بس يحافظ على الباقى ياريت تقوليلى عليه لانى محتاجه اوى



*مرقس 

لو عايز الترنيمة 4 بيوت اظبطهالك عاااااااااااااااادى جدااااااااااااااااا 
بس ده لو انت اكيد هاتشتغل بيها اعملها لك مافيش مشكله خاااااااااااالص 

 بالنسبه للبرنامج 
دور على برنامج adobe audition
هاتلاقيه هنا فى المنتدى فى قسم البرامج 
لانى كنت طالبه البرنامج هاتلاقيه فى قسم البرامج 

برنامج ادوب اوديشن حمله و التعامل معاه سهل هاقولك عليه
ممكن بالبرنامج ده  تغير  اى حاجه فى التوزيع او الموسيقى او الترنيمة
 تشيل منها جزء تزود جزء براحتك بس المهم ان ودنك فى السمع تكون كويسه لما تشتغل فى توزيع لازم تظبط الزمن كويس يعنى ماتكسرش الزمن و انت بتقص او بتزود فى الموسيقى

حمل البرنامج و سطبه و بعدين اقولك تشتغل عليه ازاااااااااااااااى

ربنااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك 
و صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييييييييير  *​


----------



## minabobos (16 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك ف تعب محبتكم


----------



## kadi zaina (17 مايو 2010)

لقد كتبت بعض العبارات ساكتبها على الكمبيوتر عن قريب سلام للجميع


----------



## markos saeed (17 مايو 2010)

طب انا عايز اسأل سؤال مهم هو انا عايز ادخل اله موسيقيه حيه فى التوزيع فا هعمله ازاى مع التوزيع ده او اللى معايا ؟ اهى ده العقبه اللى واقفه قدامى


----------



## kadi zaina (17 مايو 2010)

جاء الخبر سار لمريم العدراء من السماء............................................................................................​ملاك منير سلام لك يا أم عمانوئيل..................................................................................................
قدوس قدوس سيحل عليك روح الخلاص...........................................................................................
بنسل داوود سيكون عمانوئيل يهوى...............................................................................................
أنت نور بياض هناء النساء............................................................................................................
قدوس قدوس ملك الملوك ............................................................................................................
قدوس قدوس رب الارباب..............................................................................................................
عجيب بكلمة الساحرة و المغروسة................................................................................................ 
حبيب بروح القدس اعتصمنابك......................................................................................................
بدمك الثمين و المسفوك شفينا....................................................................................................
وبجلداتك المؤلمة احتمينا بك.........................................................................................................
و على صليبك اهتدينا بماءك الحي.................................................................................................
وبعرشك وعدتنا بالحياة الابدية.......................................................................................................
واخلاص شعبك تألمت مريم..........................................................................................................
ابنك الحبيبصار حمل النجاة...........................................................................................................
قمت وست على حية ابليس.........................................................................................................
وغرستنا روحالقدس لنسبحك.......................................................................................................
أما مريم ابتهجت بقيامتك.............................................................................................................
سيد السلام ربي يسوع قد قام.....................................................................................................
صعودكالى السماجل جلالك...........................................................................................................
سقطت الخطية باكتمال النبوات..................................................................................................... 
سلام الارض لنرنم لك و نسبحك....................................................................................................​


----------



## anosh (17 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> طب انا عايز اسأل سؤال مهم هو انا عايز ادخل اله موسيقيه حيه فى التوزيع فا هعمله ازاى مع التوزيع ده او اللى معايا ؟ اهى ده العقبه اللى واقفه قدامى



*مرقس 

هو الاحسن انك تطلع بالاله لايف فى العرض 
 و ده بيكون عليه درجات كمان من لجنة تحكيم المهرجان
 لانك بوجود الالات لايف فى العرض بتاخد درجات اكتر 
ديه مش مشكله لكن علشان مثلا تسجل تراكات كمان او ناى او عود على التوزيع 
فى البيت على اى برنامج مش هايطلع الصوت كويس 
و ربنااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااك*​


----------



## markos saeed (17 مايو 2010)

لا انتى مش فهمانى ما انا هجيب اله لايف بس لزم يكون فى التوزيع مساحه لدخول اله مش كدة فعلى ما اعتقد انه لازم اللى بيوزع يعمل المساحه دة ولا ايه


----------



## anosh (17 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> لا انتى مش فهمانى ما انا هجيب اله لايف بس لزم يكون فى التوزيع مساحه لدخول اله مش كدة فعلى ما اعتقد انه لازم اللى بيوزع يعمل المساحه دة ولا ايه



*يعنى انت دلوقتى عايز تدخل اله لايف على التوزيع مش عايزها لايف على المسرح و الا ايه مش فاهمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و بعدين اكيد على اى توزيع ممكن تدخل عليه اله لايف 
بس الكلام ده بيحصل جوه الاستديو مش بنسجل على كمبيوتر و خلاص 

او بنشتغل بالتوزيع فى الحفلات و الالات لايف على المسرح مع التوزيع 

ارجو التوضيح لى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## markos saeed (17 مايو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *يعنى انت دلوقتى عايز تدخل اله لايف على التوزيع مش عايزها لايف على المسرح و الا ايه مش فاهمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> و بعدين اكيد على اى توزيع ممكن تدخل عليه اله لايف
> بس الكلام ده بيحصل جوه الاستديو مش بنسجل على كمبيوتر و خلاص
> ...


انجى
انا هجيب اله لايف معايا بس انا سألت موزع على حوار انى اشغل اله لايف مع التوزيع قالى ان دة مش اى حد من اللى بيعزفو لايف يقدروا يمشوا مع التوزيع يعنى ممكن يخرج عن التوزيع فيبوظ الترنيمه فقالى انه بيعمل مساحة فى الترنيمه علشان اله الحيه تشتغل فهمتينى علشان كدة بسأل ​


----------



## anosh (17 مايو 2010)

*اوكى انا فهمت قصدك 
المفروض ان اللى هايعزف معااااااااااااك لايف يسمع التوزيع كويس و يشوف ايه الخطوط اللى ممكن يلعبها مع التوزيع صح و يعمل بروفات كتير معاااااااااااك مع الكورال عاااااادى جداااااااااااااااااااا 

المهم ان مثلا مايكونش التوزيع اصلا فيه عزف كمان او عزف ناى و انت تدخل نفس الاله لايف 

بس بصراحه موضوع انك تسجل على التوزيع ده مش سهل لان التوزيع هايكون بصوت و تسجيل الاله اللايف بصوت تانى و بجوده تانيه خاااااااااااااااااالص 
انت عايز تدخل  ايه على انى توزيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## markos saeed (18 مايو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *اوكى انا فهمت قصدك
> المفروض ان اللى هايعزف معااااااااااااك لايف يسمع التوزيع كويس و يشوف ايه الخطوط اللى ممكن يلعبها مع التوزيع صح و يعمل بروفات كتير معاااااااااااك مع الكورال عاااااادى جداااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> المهم ان مثلا مايكونش التوزيع اصلا فيه عزف كمان او عزف ناى و انت تدخل نفس الاله لايف
> ...



انجى​طيب اوك  ايه الاله اللى ممكن استخدمها لو استعملت التوزيع اللى  بعتيهولى وايه الاله برضة اللى ممكن استخدمها لو استعملت التوزيع اللى على  المنتدى وعلى فكرة انا فهمت وجهه نظرك واحتمال كبير كدة معملش توزيع  واستخدم توزيع من الاتنين اللى عندى بس ياريت تؤليلى على انواع الالات ولو  ينفع جيتار يبقى حلو اوى لانى نفسى اجيب جيتار


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2010)

*انا سمعت التوزيعات 
و هاقولك راى بصراحه و انت ليك مطلق الحريه طبعا
بصراحه شايفه ان الترنيمة ديه مش بتاعت جيتار خاااااااااااااااااالص 
الجيتار بيكون مناسب للترانيم الشبابى او رتمها عالى صاحيه زى مثلا انا هافرح بيك او اى حاجه بالشكل ده اللى يناسبها ان يتلعب جيتار فيها 

و بصراحه اكتر توزيع عمانوئيل اللى معاااااااااااااك احسن كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير من التوزيع اللى على المنتدى 
لان بتاع المنتدى مجرد رتم اورج و معزوفه و خبط و رزع و خلاص و يمكن كمان لما تشغلها على الساوند فى العرض يبقى صوتها صداع شويه 
لكن لما تشغل توزيع متقفل شغل استديو و فيه خطوط و صوته كمان نقى يبقى اكيد احسن ليك فى العرض يبقى توزيع محترم يليق بكورال شباب

لكن لو حابب انك تاخد الالات لايف معااااااااااااااااااااااااك فى ترنيمة مسيحنا من وجهة نظرى الضعيفه ان انسب حاجه ليها لايف هو الكمان لو حد لعب كمان ورا ء التوزيع يناسبها طبعا بتاع عمانوئيل اوكى 

و لو عايز جيتار ممكن تضيفه على اى ترنيمة تكون هاتعرضها برضوا بس تكون شبابى شويه او عاليه شويه مش هاديه بالشكل الصريح و مش ترنيمة تعليم و بتتكلم عن سفر يعنى موضوع قوى  

اسفه للاطاله و اتمنى انى اكون افادتك و لو بمعلومه بسيطه*​


----------



## kadi zaina (18 مايو 2010)

اه رايكم في الابيات كتبتها هكدا فقط


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> اه رايكم في الابيات كتبتها هكدا فقط



*جميله ربناااااااااااا يبارك فى موهبتك*​


----------



## kadi zaina (18 مايو 2010)

ارجو أنكم استفدتم منهده الكلمات ربي يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## reco (18 مايو 2010)

*مشكوريييييين جداااااااااااااا
ومحتاج اسمعها عشان اعرف الطريقة بتاعتهاوكمان اسمع توزيعها شكراااااااااااا​*


----------



## kadi zaina (18 مايو 2010)

merci..................................................................................


----------



## markos saeed (18 مايو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *انا سمعت التوزيعات
> و هاقولك راى بصراحه و انت ليك مطلق الحريه طبعا
> بصراحه شايفه ان الترنيمة ديه مش بتاعت جيتار خاااااااااااااااااالص
> الجيتار بيكون مناسب للترانيم الشبابى او رتمها عالى صاحيه زى مثلا انا هافرح بيك او اى حاجه بالشكل ده اللى يناسبها ان يتلعب جيتار فيها
> ...


انجى
مرسى كتير على ردك وانا فهمت وجهه نظرك واوك انا هشتغل على توزيع عمانوئيل بس ياريت لو تعرفى تزويدى بيت على التوزيع علشان يبقى 4 بيوت على اد السفر يبقى حلو اوى بس ياريت تقوليلى هتعرفى ولا لا علشان اتصرف وربنا معاكى ويعوضك​


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> انجى
> مرسى كتير على ردك وانا فهمت وجهه نظرك واوك انا هشتغل على توزيع عمانوئيل بس ياريت لو تعرفى تزويدى بيت على التوزيع علشان يبقى 4 بيوت على اد السفر يبقى حلو اوى بس ياريت تقوليلى هتعرفى ولا لا علشان اتصرف وربنا معاكى ويعوضك​



*مرقس 
هاعملك الترنيمة 4 بيوت و ابعتهالك حاضر 
هاخلصها و ارفعهالك على طول فى السريع
صلواااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2010)

*استاذ ريكو 
حضرتك طلبت توزيعات و انا رديت على حضرتك و فى انتظار ردك 
ياريت تقراء تعليقى فى الصفحه السابقه 
و ارجو من حضرتك متابعة الموضوع اذا كنت بالفعل تحتاج اللى توزيعات جديده 

ربنااااااااااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2010)

*مرقس
 انا بعت لك الترنيمة و ظبطها و زودت بيت على التوزيع 
اتمنى انها تكون مظبوطه 
على فكرة الترنيمة اتكتب لكذا سفر 
  التكوين و خروج و اللاويين 
و بتاعت سفر التكوين اصلا 5 بيوت مش 4

بس انا عايزه اقولك نصيحه 
بلاش الترانيم الطويله فى عروض المهرجان 
يعنى خير الكلام ماقل و دل
 بمعنى ان الكورال بيبان حتى لو قال بيت مش ترنيمة كامله
لجنة التحكيم بتسمع كذا كورال و 100 ترنيمة فى اليوم الواحد بيبقى الموضوع ملل لما بتعرض ترنيمة طويله شويه انا كنت بحضر مع دكتور حسام اديب من اهم الاشخاص المسئوله عن اعداد مهرجان الكرازة 

يعنى ممكن تختار احسن الابيات و تقول 3 كفايه اولا تكسب وقت لانك لازم تلتزم بزمن المهرجان المحدد
 و ثانيا تكسب عدم زهق لجنة التحكيم من الكورال لطول الترنيمة 

ربنااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك 
و يباااااااااااااااارك خدمتك *​


----------



## markos saeed (18 مايو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *مرقس
> انا بعت لك الترنيمة و ظبطها و زودت بيت على التوزيع
> اتمنى انها تكون مظبوطه
> على فكرة الترنيمة اتكتب لكذا سفر
> ...


انجى
اولا مرسى على تعبك معايا بجد كتر خيرك
ثانيا انا بقول سفر الخروج مش التكوين وهو 4 بيوت
ثالثا التوزيع حلو بس عند الجزء اللى مزوده فيه البيت مش مظبوطه وباينه اوى انها متعدله فهو دة تعليقى فلو هتقدرى تعدليه يبقى خير وبركه ولو مش هتقدرى خلاص مش مشكله انا ممكن اطلع بالتوزيع الاصلى ب3 بيوت بس مش مشكله وبجد مرسى اوى اوى
​


----------



## kadi zaina (19 مايو 2010)

ربي يبارك خدمتكم ويطول عمركم اتمنى لو أكون في مكانكم


----------



## anosh (19 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> انجى
> اولا مرسى على تعبك معايا بجد كتر خيرك
> ثانيا انا بقول سفر الخروج مش التكوين وهو 4 بيوت
> ثالثا التوزيع حلو بس عند الجزء اللى مزوده فيه البيت مش مظبوطه وباينه اوى انها متعدله فهو دة تعليقى فلو هتقدرى تعدليه يبقى خير وبركه ولو مش هتقدرى خلاص مش مشكله انا ممكن اطلع بالتوزيع الاصلى ب3 بيوت بس مش مشكله وبجد مرسى اوى اوى
> ​



*مرقس 
برضوا سفر الخروج 5 ايبات مش 4 

و انا ظبط التوزيع تانى و بعتهولك اسمعه و قولى فين الجزء اللى مش مظبوط 
يعنى عند الدقيقه الكام فى زمن الترنيمة بالظبط

ربناااااااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك 
و صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## anosh (19 مايو 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> ربي يبارك خدمتكم ويطول عمركم اتمنى لو أكون في مكانكم



*ربنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااكى 
و يبارك حياتك و موهبتك
و صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## markos saeed (19 مايو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *مرقس
> برضوا سفر الخروج 5 ايبات مش 4
> 
> و انا ظبط التوزيع تانى و بعتهولك اسمعه و قولى فين الجزء اللى مش مظبوط
> ...


انجى
بجد شكرا على تعبك اوى والتوزيع دة احلى بكتير من الاولانى بس هو على ما اعتقد موقع شويه الرتم عند الدقيقه6:33
ممكن انتى برضه تسمعيها تانى وتقرنيها بأى بيت قبليها وقوليلى بس بجد مش عايزك تتعبى نفسك هو ده كويس بس ده الملحوظه اللى عليه وربنا معاكى ويعوضك

​


----------



## kadi zaina (19 مايو 2010)

السلام ساصلي من اجل الجميع................................................................................................و صلولي أيضا


----------



## anosh (20 مايو 2010)

*مرقس 
مش لازم يكون كوبى من اى بيت بالظبط مادام مش كاسر الرتم ولا الزمن خلاص 

على العموم ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك 
و هاسجل لك ترنيمة فى الارض و الكروم و ابعتهالك 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## kadi zaina (22 مايو 2010)

السلام أتمنى ان اكتب ترنيمات اخرى لاخدم معكم احدونهالكم ربي يباركم


----------



## minabobos (22 مايو 2010)

مفيش توزيعات جديدة ليا الواحد يشارك بيها للخدمة يا جماعه


----------



## anosh (22 مايو 2010)

minabobos قال:


> مفيش توزيعات جديدة ليا الواحد يشارك بيها للخدمة يا جماعه



*مينااااااااااااااااااا 
التوزيعات بيدفع فيها فلوس من الخدمه و ناس بتتعب فيها 
رجاء محبه تحديد طلبك اذا كنت فعلا محتاج
و اذا كنت محتاج توزيعات لاجتماع شباب عندك النت مليان توزيعات تغطى اى اجتماع
اما اذا كنت محتاج حاجه معينه قولى و احنا هنا كلنا من اجل الخدمه 
ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااك 
صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## menayoussef93 (23 مايو 2010)

بصراحه الموضوع أكتر من روعة بس معلش انا نفسى بجد فى التوزيع بيتاع الترانيم اللى هما "لا لن أرى حبا" و "أنا لست أرجوك لكى" و ترنيمة " بطل أنا" بجد هتبقوا عملتوا فيا خدمة كبيرة أوى و شكراً جدا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## anosh (23 مايو 2010)

menayoussef93 قال:


> بصراحه الموضوع أكتر من روعة بس معلش انا نفسى بجد فى التوزيع بيتاع الترانيم اللى هما "لا لن أرى حبا" و "أنا لست أرجوك لكى" و ترنيمة " بطل أنا" بجد هتبقوا عملتوا فيا خدمة كبيرة أوى و شكراً جدا على المجهود الرائع



*اهلا بيك فى خدمتنا المتواضعه 
و جاااااااااااارى البحث عن طلبك 
لان سامحنى توزيعات الترانيم اللى حضرتك طلبتها كلها مش موجوده عندى
لكن اكيد لو لاقيتها هارفعها لك
او لو عند اى حد تانى من اخوتنا اكيد مش هايتاخر 
ربنااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك
 صلوااااااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## menayoussef93 (23 مايو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *اهلا بيك فى خدمتنا المتواضعه *​
> *و جاااااااااااارى البحث عن طلبك *
> *لان سامحنى توزيعات الترانيم اللى حضرتك طلبتها كلها مش موجوده عندى*
> *لكن اكيد لو لاقيتها هارفعها لك*
> ...


 شكراً أوى للأهتمام و الرد و فعلا انا بقالى كتير بدور على التوزيع للترانيم ديه .. ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## mony mooh (24 مايو 2010)

انا عضو جديد فى المنتده انا بخدم فى كورال اعدادى ومحتاج ترنيمة جديدة عن موضوع كونوا امنين لو حد يقدر يساعدنى اكون مشكور


----------



## kadi zaina (24 مايو 2010)

سلام و بركة انافي فترة الاختبارات مع تلاميدي ربي يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## mony mooh (24 مايو 2010)

*بجد يا اخواتى انا محتاج ترنيمة جديدة بسرعة لكورال اعدادى للمهرجان عن موضوع امنا كل حين وتناسب اعدادىو اللى يقدر يساعدنى من فضلكم *


----------



## anosh (25 مايو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> *بجد يا اخواتى انا محتاج ترنيمة جديدة بسرعة لكورال اعدادى للمهرجان عن موضوع امنا كل حين وتناسب اعدادىو اللى يقدر يساعدنى من فضلكم *



*اهلا بيك معانا 
على الرغم من اننا تقريبا قربنا نخلص شغل المهرجان 

بس مافيش مشكله 
باذن المسيح هانكتب لحضرتك ترنيمة جديده للمهرجان تناسب مرحلة اعدادى

بس المشكله ان الناس كلها دلوقتى فى فترة امتحانات 
يعنى ياريت بس حضرتك تسامحنا فى التاخير 

صلى من اجلنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## mony mooh (25 مايو 2010)

المشكلة انى فوجئت انى نازل كورال خدمة اعدادى وانا مش جاهز باى حاجة غير الشعار حتى ترنيمة التراث مش عارف لينا الحرية فى اختيارها والا فى لستة من الترانيم ونختار منها ومعاييش اى ترنيمة جديدة مع العلم انى كنيستى هاتدخل مستوى تانى صلولى كتيررررررررررررر


----------



## anosh (25 مايو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> المشكلة انى فوجئت انى نازل كورال خدمة اعدادى وانا مش جاهز باى حاجة غير الشعار حتى ترنيمة التراث مش عارف لينا الحرية فى اختيارها والا فى لستة من الترانيم ونختار منها ومعاييش اى ترنيمة جديدة مع العلم انى كنيستى هاتدخل مستوى تانى صلولى كتيررررررررررررر



*ربنا معاااااااااااااااااااك

و بالنسبه للترنيمة التراث انت ليك مطلق الحريه فى اختيار اى ترنيمة تراث 

ولو هاتدخل المستوى التانى يبقى انت كده محتاج اكتر من ترنيمة جديده كلمات و الحان

ياريت لو اى حد عندك بيكتب يكتب لك واحده جديده لموضوع المهرجان  و انا الحنهالك 

صلواااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## menayoussef93 (26 مايو 2010)

هوه مفيش أمل خالص فى الترانيم اللى انا طلبتها !!!!


----------



## anosh (26 مايو 2010)

menayoussef93 قال:


> هوه مفيش أمل خالص فى الترانيم اللى انا طلبتها !!!!



*صدقنى لو كانت عند اى حد ماكنش حد هايتاخر
اتمنى اننا ناخد بركة خدمتك فى طلب تانى 
ربنااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
صلوااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## menayoussef93 (27 مايو 2010)

طيب انا كنت سمعت أنك بتحضرى لى شريط بس بجد عاوز أعرف هل الشريط نزل ولا لسه!!! وبجد بشكر محبتك و خدمتك


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2010)

menayoussef93 قال:


> طيب انا كنت سمعت أنك بتحضرى لى شريط بس بجد عاوز أعرف هل الشريط نزل ولا لسه!!! وبجد بشكر محبتك و خدمتك



*الشريط نزل فعلا من كام شهر و موجود فى المكتبات 
و البرومو بتاعه موجود على المنتدى 
برومو البوم ( املنا فيك ) انجى اسحق 
و نزل منه كام ترنيمة ... ارحمنا لشهداء نجح حمادى 
و ترنيمة...  مش هاسيب ايدك ياربى بالاشتراك مع المرنم الجميل ساتر ميخائيل 

و فيه كمان فيديو لاخر حفلة ليا ترنيمة خلينى اعيشلك بالاشتراك مع كورال براديسوس

و اتمنى انى اعرف رايك بمنتهى الصراحه لما تسمعهم

ربنااااااااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## menayoussef93 (27 مايو 2010)

أنا لسا سامع البرومو بتاعوا بجد تحفه و اكيد هجيبه و اسمعه و اقولك رايي فيه .. مفيش أى شرايط جديده تانى


----------



## kadi zaina (27 مايو 2010)

ليكن انا وقت لنباركك ربي يسوع بالتسبيح و الترانيم


----------



## menayoussef93 (27 مايو 2010)

أنا سمعت ترنيمة خلينى أعشلك و بصراحه انا بموت فى الترنيمة ديه و كمان صوت حلو أوى بس انا عندى تعليق واحد بس أن الecho مكنش حلو بصراحه يعنى من غيره كان هيبقا احسن كتير او كان يبقى فى القرار بس بس بوجه عاااام الترنيمة أديلها تقدير : أمتياز ههههههه


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2010)

menayoussef93 قال:


> أنا سمعت ترنيمة خلينى أعشلك و بصراحه انا بموت فى الترنيمة ديه و كمان صوت حلو أوى بس انا عندى تعليق واحد بس أن الecho مكنش حلو بصراحه يعنى من غيره كان هيبقا احسن كتير او كان يبقى فى القرار بس بس بوجه عاااام الترنيمة أديلها تقدير : أمتياز ههههههه



*بصراحه هى الحفله ديه بالذات الــــ sound
كان اسواء حاجه فى الحفله لاننا مش احنا اللى حجزناه 
اصحاب الحفله هما اللى حجزوه و بصراحه كان وحش جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مش الصدى بس لا ده كله 
حتى كمان وقع المسرحيه فى الصوت


و ياريت تقولى انت تبع كنيسة ايه او قريب من ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و انا اقولك اقرب مكتبه تلاقى الالبوم   

و ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااك 
 و صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييييييير 
*​


----------



## menayoussef93 (28 مايو 2010)

أنا تبع كنيسة العذراء و الانبا ابرآم - فيصل 
و كان لي طلب صغير كنت عاوزك تسجلى ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى بصوتك عشان بجد انا بحب جدا الترنيمة ديه حتى و لو كان التسجيل مش حلو و ربنا يبارك في خدمتك و صوتك


----------



## anosh (29 مايو 2010)

menayoussef93 قال:


> أنا تبع كنيسة العذراء و الانبا ابرآم - فيصل
> و كان لي طلب صغير كنت عاوزك تسجلى ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى بصوتك عشان بجد انا بحب جدا الترنيمة ديه حتى و لو كان التسجيل مش حلو و ربنا يبارك في خدمتك و صوتك




*طيب......... انت لو عايز الالبوم كده 
ممكن من كنيسة كلوبك المرقسيه فى رمسيس هاتلاقيه اكيد 

و سامحنى على تسجيل الترنيمة انا بصراحه مش عندى وقت
 و بنخلص حاجات المهرجان و بجهز لحفله كبيره و مؤتمرات الصيف
و كمان الترنيمة موجوده فى كل حته باصوات جميله يعنى متواجده على النت كتييييييييير 

ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااك
و صلوااااااااااااااااااااتك عنى 
*​


----------



## george_gogo7 (6 يونيو 2010)

انا لسة بعمل كورال لمهرجان الكرازة المرقسية و محتاج ترنمتين متألفين ومتلحنين وياريت ترنيمة يكون فيها  قبطى وعربى مع بعض علشان كورال المهرجان بس ياريت بسرعة جدااااااااااا انا عارف انى هتعبكم معايا بس انا اسف ياريت تسعدونى فى اسرع وقت لانى انا اتاخرت جدا ومش لاقى حد يساعدنى


----------



## george_gogo7 (6 يونيو 2010)

سورى انا نسيت المهرجان بيتكلم عن الامانة وهو دة موضوع الترانيم


----------



## anosh (6 يونيو 2010)

george_gogo7 قال:


> انا لسة بعمل كورال لمهرجان الكرازة المرقسية و محتاج ترنمتين متألفين ومتلحنين وياريت ترنيمة يكون فيها  قبطى وعربى مع بعض علشان كورال المهرجان بس ياريت بسرعة جدااااااااااا انا عارف انى هتعبكم معايا بس انا اسف ياريت تسعدونى فى اسرع وقت لانى انا اتاخرت جدا ومش لاقى حد يساعدنى



*اولا :  اهلا بحضرتك معانا 
ثانيا : صعب جداااااااااااا اننا نكتب لحضرتك ترنيمتين بسرعه دلوقتى
 لان الناس كلها فى امتحانات الايام ديه ماحدش فاضى 
و انا عن نفسى سامحنى مش فاضيه الايام ديه اكتب 
لكن لو حضرتك عندك اى حد يكتب فى الكنيسة مثلا او من اصحابك 
ممكن يكتب لك و انا الحنهم لك فى اسرع وقت 
لكن سامحنى افكار المهرجان محدوده و كله كتب و جهز تقريبا 
يعنى كمان الافكار عندنا استنفذت 
لاننا اشتغلنا هنا على المهرجان من شهرين تقريبا 

لكن انا هابعت للاخ المبارك افرام هو معانا هنا فى الخدمه بيكتب لو قدر يكتب لك 

بس ياريت تقولى مرحلة الكورال اعدادى و الا ثانوى و الا شباب و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااك 
و صلواااااااااااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## anosh (6 يونيو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> المشكلة انى فوجئت انى نازل كورال خدمة اعدادى وانا مش جاهز باى حاجة غير الشعار حتى ترنيمة التراث مش عارف لينا الحرية فى اختيارها والا فى لستة من الترانيم ونختار منها ومعاييش اى ترنيمة جديدة مع العلم انى كنيستى هاتدخل مستوى تانى صلولى كتيررررررررررررر



*حضرتك طلبت ترنيمة جديده و اختفيت بعد كده 
 الترنيمة جاهزة *​


----------



## anosh (6 يونيو 2010)

*افرااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
يارب تكون فاضى و عندك وقتك 
و تاخد بركة خدمة اخونا اللى طالب ترانيم جديده للمهرجان *​


----------



## kadi zaina (7 يونيو 2010)

ربي يبارك مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2010)

*ابانوب مكرم
ربنا معاك فى الامتحانات
 و فى انتظار مشاركاتك معانا من جديد 
لتلبية طلبات اخواتنا للمهرجان *​


----------



## minsandra (7 يونيو 2010)

سلام يا انوش 
انا كنت بعتلك قبل كده علشان اساعد فى خدمة التلحين 
وانتى قلتيلى ابعتلك الترانيم اللى انا عاملها بس انا مش عارف ازاى
فلو سمحتى لو ممكن تساعدينى وتقوليلى ازاى علشان انا نفسى اخدم معاكم اوى
ربنا معاكى


----------



## minsandra (7 يونيو 2010)

بصى يا انوش انا دلوقتى متهيالى عرفت ارفع الملفات 
السوال بقى احط الرابط بتاع الترنيمه هنا ولا فين ؟؟؟؟
ربنا معاكى


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2010)

minsandra قال:


> بصى يا انوش انا دلوقتى متهيالى عرفت ارفع الملفات
> السوال بقى احط الرابط بتاع الترنيمه هنا ولا فين ؟؟؟؟
> ربنا معاكى



*ارفعى اى ترنيمة و حطى الرابط بتاعها هنا عادى
 بس اكتبى كلمات مين و الحان مين لو هى جديده و مش معروفه
 علشان لو حد حملها كل واحد يحفظ حقه 
و صلى من اجلى كتير 
و ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## mony mooh (8 يونيو 2010)

*معلش على الاختفاء بس دة بسبب الامتحانات الكلية بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك جدااا ويعوضك اجرا سماويا طيب اقدر اخذ الترنيمة ازاى*

* (ليكن كل واحد بما اخذ من موهبة يخدم بعضكم بعضا)بط1 10:4 *​*على العموم انا مشكور جداااا *
*لو محتاجين اى خدمة انا عازف اورج ومسئول فى كورال اعدادى وجامعيين*​


----------



## minsandra (8 يونيو 2010)

يا انوش انا ولد مش بنت 
ونشكر ربنا عرفت ارفع الترنيمه والرابط اهو http://www.4shared.com/audio/Nd_DOMVL/hal.html
اسمعيها وقوليلى رايك بصراحه وعلى فكره دى كانت فى مسرحيه عن بولس الرسول اسمها نور الامم وعندى كمان فى ترانيم كتير بس اسمعى دى الاول وقوليلى اكمل ولا ايه .
كلمات / راندا تناغو
الحان / مينا شفيق
توزيع / مينا فيصل
ترنيم / مينا فايق
ربنا معاكى وصليلى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> *معلش على الاختفاء بس دة بسبب الامتحانات الكلية بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك جدااا ويعوضك اجرا سماويا طيب اقدر اخذ الترنيمة ازاى*
> 
> * (ليكن كل واحد بما اخذ من موهبة يخدم بعضكم بعضا)بط1 10:4 *​*على العموم انا مشكور جداااا *
> *لو محتاجين اى خدمة انا عازف اورج ومسئول فى كورال اعدادى وجامعيين*​



*انا بس مستنيه رد كاتب الترنيمة و هارفعهالك على طول*​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

minsandra قال:


> يا انوش انا ولد مش بنت
> ونشكر ربنا عرفت ارفع الترنيمه والرابط اهو http://www.4shared.com/audio/nd_domvl/hal.html
> اسمعيها وقوليلى رايك بصراحه وعلى فكره دى كانت فى مسرحيه عن بولس الرسول اسمها نور الامم وعندى كمان فى ترانيم كتير بس اسمعى دى الاول وقوليلى اكمل ولا ايه .
> كلمات / راندا تناغو
> ...



*مينا
 اولا : بسم الصليب على الترنيمة كلمات و لحن و اداء و توزيع كمان شئ ممتاز
 بجد ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم و موهبتكم 
حتى التوزيع بسيط لكن معبر جدااااااااااااا و صوت الولد اللى بيرنم كويس جدااااااااااااا
و بجد اللحن كويس جداااا جدااااا
ياترى انت بتلحن من فترة كبيره و الا ديه كانت اول تجربه ليك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ياترى انت تبع  كنيسة ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

باذن المسيح فيه ترنيمة هابعتهالك تلحنها للناس اللى طالبه ترانيم جديده للمهرجان و يكون ده اول تعامل معاك فى خدمتنا هنا و يارب ناخد بركة الخدمه معاك باستمرار 

ربنااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك
و صلى من اجلى كتييييييييير 
*​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

*مينا 
هى اول كلمه فى الترنيمة ايه ؟
انا بصراحه مش سامعه اول كلمه هل ايه ؟​*


----------



## mony mooh (9 يونيو 2010)

بجد انا مشكور على تعبك واهتمامك ربنا يعوضك وانا فى انتظار الترنيمة 
صلى من اجلى
​


----------



## minsandra (9 يونيو 2010)

يا انوش ميرسى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى ربنا يخليكى يارافعه روحى المعنويه
اولا : اول كلمه فى الترنيمه مأخوذه من الكتاب المقدس ( هل انقسم المسيح ) وطبعا القصه دى معروفه عن بولس الرسول لما كان فى افسس وكتبها رساله لاهل كورنثوس علشان مشكلة التحزب ( شاكلك مش دايسه فى رسايل بولس  )
ثانياً : انا بلحن من فتره كبيره تقريبا من 10 سنين بس كلها ترانيم مبعملش بيها حاجه وتقريبا دى الترنيمه رقم 29 
ثالثاً : ان من كنيسه مارجرجس حمامات القبه وخادم فى اسره ثانوى ( بنين طبعاً )
رابعاً : ميرسى ليكى  اوى علشان هتدينى الفرصه انى اخدم معاكم هنا 
خامساً : الترنيمه اللى هتبعتيها  انا هاخدها منين من المنتدى ولا على الميل وهبعتها على ايه  
سادساً : طبعا انا هبعتها متلحنه بس بصوتى ( نصيحه تسدى ودانك ) عشان انا مبعرفش اوزع 
سابعاً : هل ممكن لو لزم الامر اغير كلمه او اكتر فى الترنيمه علشان اللحن 
بجد ميرسى اوى وربنا يعوضك
صليلى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

*مينااااااااااااااااااا
مشاركاتك 29 دلوقتى 
حاول تشترك اكتر فى المنتدى لحد ماتوصل 50 مشاركه
بعد كده تقدر تبعت رساله لاى عضو او تستقبل من اى حد
و احنا هنا بنشتغل كده بالرسايل على المنتدى عادى

ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااك و ينمى موهبتك 
و صلواااااااااااااااااااااتك عنى  *​


----------



## minsandra (9 يونيو 2010)

ماشى يا فندم هشارك فى اى حاجه 
ربنا معاكى
صليلى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

*ربنااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااك 
و ياريت لو كنت سمعت الالبوم بتاعى ( املنا فيك )
اعرف رايك فى الالحان و فى الالبوم عموما بمنتهى الصراحه 
صلى من اجلى *


----------



## minsandra (9 يونيو 2010)

ماشى يا فندم احمله واسمع واقولك
وبالنسبه لعايز منك هديه انتى مرنماها بس ولا كلمات والحان وتوزيع موسيقى وتوزيع فوكال
وبالمناسبه قبل ماعرف هى جامده فى كل حاجه
ربنا معاكى 
صليلى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## minsandra (10 يونيو 2010)

سلام يا انوش
انا دلوقتى عديت 50 مشاركه اعمل ايه تانى
ربنا معاكى 
صليلى كتيررررررررررررررررر


----------



## anosh (10 يونيو 2010)

*اوكى يا مينا 
انا بس هاتسأذن من افرام 
لانه كاتب الترنيمة و هابعت لك كلماتها 
صلى من اجلى كتييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## minsandra (10 يونيو 2010)

ماشى يا انوش 
انا مستنى
ربنا معاكى
صليلى كتير


----------



## minsandra (10 يونيو 2010)

يا انوش اتوصى بالكلمات وحياتك
ربنا معاكى 
صليلى كتيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## minsandra (10 يونيو 2010)

يا انوش هو انتم مستعجلين على الترنيمه دى ؟
ربنا معاكى
صليلى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## markos saeed (11 يونيو 2010)

*ازيكو يا شباب عاملين ايه وحشنى كلكو يارب تكونو كويسين وازيك يا انجى ايه اخبارك يارب تكونى بخير لوسمحتى انا محتاج ضرورى كلمات ترنيمه للمهرجان عن الامانه لمرحله حضانة انا كنت قولت لابانوب بس هو مردش عليا باين عليه مشغول بس بجد انا محتاجها ضرورى ياريت تبقى تردى عليا يا انجى وربنا معاكو وعلى فكرة انا لحنت ترنيمه ارض وكروم بعد اذنك طبعا ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## nermeen1 (11 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (12 يونيو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> *ازيكو يا شباب عاملين ايه وحشنى كلكو يارب تكونو كويسين وازيك يا انجى ايه اخبارك يارب تكونى بخير لوسمحتى انا محتاج ضرورى كلمات ترنيمه للمهرجان عن الامانه لمرحله حضانة انا كنت قولت لابانوب بس هو مردش عليا باين عليه مشغول بس بجد انا محتاجها ضرورى ياريت تبقى تردى عليا يا انجى وربنا معاكو وعلى فكرة انا لحنت ترنيمه ارض وكروم بعد اذنك طبعا ربنا معاكى*​



*مرقس 
انا بصراحه مش فاضيه الايام ديه خالص و ابانوب فى امتحانات 
و افرام مش موجود الايام ديه على المنتدى

يعنى بصراحه مش عارفه اقولك ايه... غير ربنا يسهل 

و ياريت تبعت لى لحن الترنيمة الجديد اسمعه برضوا ناخد خبره ده بعد اذن الملحن طبعا 
ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااك 
و صلى من اجلى  *​


----------



## mony mooh (12 يونيو 2010)

سلام يا انوش اية اخبار الترنيمة جهزت والا لسة
 ربنا معاكى
​


----------



## mony mooh (12 يونيو 2010)

معلش انا ممكن اتقل عليكى شوية بس ممكن معلومات اكتر عن تمارين النفس يعنى النفس يخرج من البطن فى وقت معين انا كنت بعمل مع الكورال انة ياخد نفس مثلا فى 5ثوانى ويطلعة فى 20و25 وهاكذا وفى تمرين اخذ نفس واخراجى على طول فى ثانية ممكن تفيدينى بمعلومات وتمارين معلش حاجة اخيرة عايز اعرف اية هى تمارين الصولوفيح وازاى اقدر انفذها ........انا فى انتظار الترنيمة...محتاج ابدا مع الكورال......
ربنا معاكى 
...........  صلى من اجلى​


----------



## george_gogo7 (13 يونيو 2010)

المشكلة عندى انى اعتمت على ناس عندى فى الكنيسة بعد لما كانوا هيكتبوا  وقلولى خلاص هنسعدك انشغلوا فى كورالات تانى وللاسف مش فاضينلى .انا من كنيسة العذراء بالعصافرة وانا عامل كورال لخدمة ابتدائى لكل ولاد الكنيسة وانا مختفى لانى عندى امتحانات اليومين دول والامتحانات زفت فانا طلبت منكم مساعدة فقط مش اكتر ولو مينفعش خلاص .


----------



## george_gogo7 (13 يونيو 2010)

وانا اسف جدا لو كنت ازعجتكوا معايا وانا عارف انى جيت فى وقت متاخر بس ياريت لو تقدروا تسعدونى


----------



## george_gogo7 (14 يونيو 2010)

على فكرة انا اول مرة امسك كورال وانا عايزكوا تساعدونى


----------



## anosh (14 يونيو 2010)

george_gogo7 قال:


> على فكرة انا اول مرة امسك كورال وانا عايزكوا تساعدونى



*الاخ المبارك جورج
احنا تحت امر الخدمه فى اى مكان و لاى حد و صدقنى الناس فعلا كلها فى امتحانات
بس  باذن المسيح ربنا يسهل و اجهز لك ترنيمة 

بس انت صلى لنا 
و ربنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااك فى الامتحانات 
*​


----------



## george_gogo7 (14 يونيو 2010)

انا اللى محتاج لصلاوتكم لانى فى كلية حقوق والامتحانات بسم الصليب يعنى باينة من اسم الكلية


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> معلش انا ممكن اتقل عليكى شوية بس ممكن معلومات اكتر عن تمارين النفس يعنى النفس يخرج من البطن فى وقت معين انا كنت بعمل مع الكورال انة ياخد نفس مثلا فى 5ثوانى ويطلعة فى 20و25 وهاكذا وفى تمرين اخذ نفس واخراجى على طول فى ثانية ممكن تفيدينى بمعلومات وتمارين معلش حاجة اخيرة عايز اعرف اية هى تمارين الصولوفيح وازاى اقدر انفذها ........انا فى انتظار الترنيمة...محتاج ابدا مع الكورال......
> ربنا معاكى
> ...........  صلى من اجلى​



*بالنسبه لتمارين الصولفيج بتتعمل مع الاورج او بموسيقى 
 هاحاول ارفعلك تمارين صولفيج جاهزة تقدر تشتغل بيها مع الكورال من غير عازف ولا اورج 

بالنسبه لتمارين النفس فيه تمرين حلوا جدا 
الكورال كله ياخد نفس عميق و يخرج النفس وهو بيقول حرف السين ( س ) لحد اخر نفس ممكن يخرجه يقول
 مره على مره النفس بيطول
و ممكن كل واحد يعمله فى بيته لوحده لان بصراحه اول ماتبداء مع الكورال التدريب ده هاتلاقى كله بيضحك بس معلش مره على مره الكورال هايتعود و بالذات انهم اعدادى و صغيرين

و صدقنى لحد دلوقتى كاتب الترنيمة لسه ماردش عليا 
انت ممكن تبداء شغلك عادى و تفضل الترنيمة ديه فى الاخر شغل المهرجان كتير عادى 
ربنا معااااااااااااااك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك
 و هارفعلك تمارين صولفيج تشتغل بيها 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2010)

*مرقس 
انا قولت راى فى اللحن بمنتهى الصراحه فى رساله 
ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااك 
صلوااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## markos saeed (15 يونيو 2010)

*انجى
انا بعتلك رد على المسج ياريت تقريها وتردى عليا 
ربنا معاكى
*​


----------



## mony mooh (15 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى يا انجى بس مقولتليش التمارين اللى انا بعملها صحيحة ومفيدة والا لا خصوصا انا بعملها مع جامعيين وانا فى انتظار تمارين الصولوفج والترنيمة وربنا يكون معاكى  
*​


----------



## anosh (17 يونيو 2010)

*افرااااااااااااااااااااااام
ممكن تبعت ترنيمة خروف مسكين او اى ترنيمة للمهرجان لمرحلة اعدادى للعضو  
mony mooh  
و تابع معاه لو عايز يغير حاجه فيها و ياريت فى الاخر تبعتوا لى الترنيمة تتلحن

ربنااااااااااااااا يعوض الجميع​*


----------



## joy rufaeel (18 يونيو 2010)

*سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل معكم ويتمم خدمتكم *
*وتثمر ثلاثين وستين ومئة*​ 

محتاجين ترنيمة تراثية مناسبة لابتدائى "من الصف الثالث حتى السادس"فى اقرب وقت ممكن لان مش فاضل وقت فى المهرجان للتدريب
اللى يعرف ,من فضلكم يبعت الترنيمة التراثية بأسرع وقت واشكركم على محبتكم


----------



## markos saeed (18 يونيو 2010)

ايه الاخبار يا انجى مردتيش عليا بخصوص رأيك فى المسج اللى بعتهالك ومعلش كمان ايه اخبار الترنيمه بتاعة حضانه معلش ان كنت بتأل عليكى بس فعلا دة لان الكل مضغوط من الامتحانات من ناحيه والمهرجان من ناحية تانيه 
​


----------



## honeymalak (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا قوي


----------



## minabobos (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليكم ع تعب محبتكم الكبير دا ومنتظرين المزيد

محتاجين بقه ترنيمة كلمات جديدة لسيدنا البابا شنودة علشان عندنا عرض 
يارت اللى يقدر يساعد 
وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## sony2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

*يا جماعة انا عاوز توزيع ترنيمة بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل بس يا ريت متكونش على 2shared  اى موقع تانى علشان النت عندى مش بيحب اللينك ده مجرد ما ادخل الروتر يعمل ريستارت*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (19 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة انا حابب جدا اشارك معاكم ف الخدمة دى انا بلحن حلو نشكر ربنا 
اللى محتاج حاجة تتلحن يقولى بس ويقولى لمرحلة اية 
وربنا يفرح قلوبكم ويبارك موهبتكم


----------



## mony mooh (19 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة يا انجى 
انجى محدش رد عليا بخصوص الترنيمة وانا محتاجها فى اسرع وقت بس ياريت تردى عليا لو مش قادرة تساعدينى  ربنا معااااكى ويساعدك فى خدمتك


----------



## evramman (20 يونيو 2010)

*

+

mony mooh

سلام ونعمة

 الاخت انجي كانت طلبت مني ابعتلك ترانيم للمهرجان 

انا عندي كام ترنيمه يارب يعجبوك 

بس حاول تكتر عدد مشاركاتك علشان نقدر نبعت لبعد رسائل علي الخاص 

متهيالي تقدر بعد 50 مشاركه تقريبا 

وانا تحت امرك واخد بركه كبيره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير





*​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

evramman قال:


> *
> 
> +
> 
> ...



سلام يا افررريم انا فعلا محتاج ترانيم لاعدادى بسرعة علشان المهرجان
انا عديت مشركتى عن 50
ربنا يعوضك وانا فى انتظاررر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## joy rufaeel (20 يونيو 2010)

هو لية ياجماعة محدش رد عليا ولا انتم مبتردوش على الاعضاء الجدد!


----------



## sony2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

*على فكرة مش كويس لما حد جديد يدخل ويطلب طلب وانتوا تتجاهلوا الطلب ده 


شكرا
*​


----------



## joy rufaeel (22 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى بجد للعضو "sony 2010"


----------



## joy rufaeel (22 يونيو 2010)

هو واضح جدا ان الأعضاء الجديدة بتحس ببعضها


----------



## sony2010 (22 يونيو 2010)

*على فكرة انا عندى توزيعات كتير جدا وكنت ناوى ارفعها ع المنتدى بس حاسس ان فى احزاب وده مش عاجبنى خالص
*​


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

joy rufaeel قال:


> *سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل معكم ويتمم خدمتكم *
> *وتثمر ثلاثين وستين ومئة*​
> 
> محتاجين ترنيمة تراثية مناسبة لابتدائى "من الصف الثالث حتى السادس"فى اقرب وقت ممكن لان مش فاضل وقت فى المهرجان للتدريب
> اللى يعرف ,من فضلكم يبعت الترنيمة التراثية بأسرع وقت واشكركم على محبتكم



*اولا  : انا اسفه جداااااااااااا على التاخير فى الرد لعدم تواجدى على المنتدى الايام الماضيه 
ثانيا : ممكن علشان المهرجان بيتكلم على الامانه ممكن تاخد المؤمن الامين تنفع ابتدائى كويس و لو مش عارف الترنيمة ممكن ارفعهالك و لو عايز التوزيع كمان ارفعهولك 
ربنااااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااك صلواااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> ايه الاخبار يا انجى مردتيش عليا بخصوص رأيك فى المسج اللى بعتهالك ومعلش كمان ايه اخبار الترنيمه بتاعة حضانه معلش ان كنت بتأل عليكى بس فعلا دة لان الكل مضغوط من الامتحانات من ناحيه والمهرجان من ناحية تانيه
> ​



*مرقس اسفه على التاخير 
اللحن كويس و يناسب شباب عاااااااادى 
المهم انه يتظبط الاجزاء المنشذه فى اللحن و تتحفظ صح 
بصراحه ترنيمة حضانه ماحدش اشتغل فيها لسه 
لو حد هنا عنده استعداد يكتبها
 افرام مثلا او ابانوب او اى حد مافيش مشكله 
 و ربناااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااك
صلى لى كتيييييييييير معااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *على فكرة انا عندى توزيعات كتير جدا وكنت ناوى ارفعها ع المنتدى بس حاسس ان فى احزاب وده مش عاجبنى خالص
> *​



*اولا : اهلا بحضرتك معانا 
ثانيا : سامحنى يعنى حضرتك تعرف ظروف الشخص القائم على الخدمه ديه ايه ؟
 بضعفى انا اللى ماسكه الخدمه هنا و طبعا معايا اخواتى كتير خدام معايا هنا و افضل منى و حاليا فى امتحانات اخر السنه
لكن سامحنى انا بقالى كام يوم مش متواجده على المنتدى خااااااااااالص و طبعا ولا رديت على طلبات حضرتك ولا على طلبات باقى الاعضاء

سامحنى حضرتك دخلت بهجوم شديد من غير ماتلتمس العذر لظروف الناس 
ممكن اكون كنت تعبانه و عندى اى مرض 
او ممكن يكون النت فاصل خااااااااااااالص من عندى 
و ممكن يكون عندى شخص توفى مثلا و ظروف وحشه

احنا هنا كلنا بنخدم كل الناس و تحت امر الخدمه فى اى مكان و لاى شخص 
و بنخدم الناس الجدد  قبل باقى الاعضاء 

و  اسفه على عدم تواجدى الايام الماضيه لظروف خارجه عن ارادتى 
 و كمان لعدم تواجد الخدام لانشغالهم فى الامتحانات 

و هارفع لحضرتك الترنيمة على اى موقع تانى غير 2shard


 ربنااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك 
 صلى من اجلى
 و من اجل الخدمه فى المسكونه كلها 


*​


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

joy rufaeel قال:


> ميرسى بجد للعضو "sony 2010"



*انا رديت على طلب حضرتك 

و على فكرة كان من الاحسن ان حضرتك تقولى للعضو sony 2010
انا الواحد مايعرفش ايه هى ظروف الناس بدل ماحضرتك تشكريه على هجومه بدون اى سبب 
احنا هنا بنخدم بمحبه و حسب طاقتنا و وقتنا 
لان ماحدش بيدفع لنا فلوس مقابل خدمته و احنا اللى قصرنا معاه 
كل واحد حسب ظروف شغله و خدمته فى كنيسته و بيته و مشاكله بيخدم معانا هنا على اد ما ربنا بيقدرنا 

ارجو الصلاة من اجل ضعفى و من اجل اخواتى 
و ربناااااااااااااا يبارك حيااااااااااااتكم و خدمتكم
 و يجعلكم سبب بركه للاخرين*​


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

*الدنيا اتخلقت فى 6 ايام 
ياريت اى عضو يكون ليه اى طلبات يحتملنا بضعفنا 
ربناااااااااااا يبارك الجميع​*


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

*العضو
mony mooh  
انا بعت لك مجموعة تمارين صولفيج كامله 
فى رساله خاصة اتمنى انها تفيدك مع الكورال 
صلوااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## sony2010 (22 يونيو 2010)

*على فكرة يا انجى انا مكنتش بهاجم بس كنت عاوز الرد اللى قلتيه علشان اعرف هو المنتدى ده ماشى ازاى أو على الاقل محسش انى لوحدى وعموما انا اسف جدا على اسلوبى بس اعمل ايه بقى ربنا خلقنى كده وبجد انا عندى توزيعات جديدة وجميلة وها اتابع معاكم لو لقيت حد محتاج حاجة اكيد ها اديهاله بالنسبة لترنيمة المؤمن الأمين انا عندى توزيعها وجارى الرفع
*​


----------



## sony2010 (22 يونيو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *
> ثانيا : سامحنى يعنى حضرتك تعرف ظروف الشخص القائم على الخدمه ديه ايه ؟
> بضعفى انا اللى ماسكه الخدمه هنا و طبعا معايا اخواتى كتير خدام معايا هنا و افضل منى و حاليا فى امتحانات اخر السنه
> لكن سامحنى انا بقالى كام يوم مش متواجده على المنتدى خااااااااااالص و طبعا ولا رديت على طلبات حضرتك ولا على طلبات باقى الاعضاء
> ...



على فكرة بس من غير زعل بلاش حضرتك حضرتك دى علشان بحس وحش وبعدين احنا هنا كلنا اخوات ف بلاش حضرتك 

وبعدين بلاش تدخلى ف الناس كده 
يعنى كلمة على النت استفزتك
 الموضوع مش مستاهل
 هو من حقك تغيرى على خدمتك 
بس خليكى هادية عن كده انتى ناسية ان انتى قايلة العصبية بتأثر على الصوت

اخيرا اتمنى لكل مريض شفاء ولكل راقد نياحه ولكل طالب نجاح ولكل الناس افراح 
وربنا معاكم ويزود خدمتكم وتكونوا سبب بركة لناس كتير 
صلوا لأجلى محتاج صلاة كتير ​


----------



## anosh (23 يونيو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> على فكرة بس من غير زعل بلاش حضرتك حضرتك دى علشان بحس وحش وبعدين احنا هنا كلنا اخوات ف بلاش حضرتك
> 
> وبعدين بلاش تدخلى ف الناس كده
> يعنى كلمة على النت استفزتك
> ...



*انا بقول حضرتك احتراما لاى عضو لانى ماعرفش سن الانسان اللى بوجهه له الكلام يمكن يكون اكبر منى فى السن 

على فكرة انا متعصبتش و لا حاجه
 بس انا بحب كل حاجه تمشى مظبوطه و بحب يكون ردى قاطع 
بمعنى انى لما ارد بالشكل ده بعرف الناس انهاااااااااااااااا خدمه مش وظيفه مقابل اجر من اى حد يعنى مش كون فيكون بالامر و بالتالى لازم تكون روح المحبه متواجده بنا فى الخدمه و نحتمل بعض

و بصراحه فيه ناس تانى بتطلب طلبات كده و خلاص مش محتاجاها و احنا هنا مش علشان نضيع وقتنا و السلام لكن فعلا فيه كورالات بتجهز عروض و هى معانا على صفحات المنتدى 

الخدمه هنا خلتنا ناخد بركة خدمة الناس كلها  
و نشكر ربنا انا و اخواتى هنا بنخدم على اد ما ربنا بيساعدنا و بصراحه مافيش اى تهاون


على العموم حصل خير 
و احنا تحت امر الخدمه فى اى مكان 
 صلواااااااااااااتك من اجل ضعفى  *​


----------



## sony2010 (23 يونيو 2010)

*ده لينك ترنيمة المؤمن الأمين

http://www.4shared.com/audio/qBRjCbEs/_2__el_mo2men_el_ameen.html

وده تعبير عن اعتذارى لكل اعضاء المنتدى


صلوا لأجلى
SONY
*​


----------



## anosh (23 يونيو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *ده لينك ترنيمة المؤمن الأمين
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/qbrjcbes/_2__el_mo2men_el_ameen.html
> 
> ...



*ماحصلش اى حاجه تستدعى للاعتذار احنا هنا كلنااااااااااااااااااااا اخوات 
 مافيش حد بيزعل من حد 
 ربنااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااك و يباركك 
 و ميرسى على التوزيع و على اول مشاركه ليك 
و ياريت فعلا لو عندك اى توزيعات جديده تساعدنا بيها 
و لو لاقيت اى ترنيمة تانى تنفع لابتدائى عندك هاقولك عليها 
 ربنااااااااااااااااااااااااا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك
 و صلى لى كتييييييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## aBaN000UP (23 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمه لكل الموجودين فى المنتدى وخاصه انوش اللى عامله روح جميله خالص وتوبيك جميل خال(موسوعه الخدمه والتسبيح )
انا السنه دى فى بكالريوس ونفسى من بدايه الجامعه انى اشارك فى كورال لان للاسف بلدنا او الخدمه فى بلدنا مش تايحالى الفرصه دى 
معلش طلبى هيبقى غريب شويه عن طلبات حضراتكم 
نفسى اشارك فى كورال ولو فى اختبارات للكورال ده مستعد انى اروح لومكانه قريب لى 
ولو متقبلتش معنديش اى مشكله 
معلش انا عارف ان طلبى غريب شويه .
صلولى كتير عشان الامتحانات صعبه شويه
سلالالالالالالالام


----------



## sony2010 (23 يونيو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/audio/sjWsexqS/el_mo2men_el_ameen.html

ده برده لينك التوزيع الخاص بترنيمة المؤمن الأمين علشان لقيت اللينك الأولانى مش شغال


----------



## anosh (23 يونيو 2010)

aban000up قال:


> سلام ونعمه لكل الموجودين فى المنتدى وخاصه انوش اللى عامله روح جميله خالص وتوبيك جميل خال(موسوعه الخدمه والتسبيح )
> انا السنه دى فى بكالريوس ونفسى من بدايه الجامعه انى اشارك فى كورال لان للاسف بلدنا او الخدمه فى بلدنا مش تايحالى الفرصه دى
> معلش طلبى هيبقى غريب شويه عن طلبات حضراتكم
> نفسى اشارك فى كورال ولو فى اختبارات للكورال ده مستعد انى اروح لومكانه قريب لى
> ...



*اولا : اهلا بيك معانا و اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك
 و ميرسى على الكلام و التشجيع الجميل ده

على فكرة طلبك مش غريب  ولا حاجه بالعكس فيه ناس كتير نفسها تشتغل فى كورال 
بس للاسف ظروفها مش سامحه بكده
المهم انت من القاهرة و الا من خارجها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علشان الواحد بس يقدر يفيدك اذا كان فى استطاعتنا اننا نساعدك

ربناااااااا معاااااااااك و يباركك 
 و صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييييير*​


----------



## aBaN000UP (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليكى انوش على كلامك الجميل ده 
للاسف انا من خارج القاهره  بقول  للاسف لانى فعلا حاسس ان احنا منسيين خالص
انا من بلد قريبه للمنصوره مش مهم تعرفيها 
على العموم ميرسى ليكى انوش 
صليلى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## anosh (24 يونيو 2010)

*ايه المشكله انك تدرو فى الكنايس اللى قريبه منك 
و يكون فيها خدمة كورال حتى لو كانت بسيطه مش مهم 
و تشتغل معاهم لان اكيد فيه كورالات عندكم مهما كان المكان 

 ربناااااااااااااااااا يرشدك للصالح *​


----------



## sony2010 (25 يونيو 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااااه من الساعة 7 الصبح لغاية دلوقت مكنتش عارف افتح المنتدى دلوقت الساعة 11 وتلت الصبح


----------



## aBaN000UP (25 يونيو 2010)

اختى  انوش اشكرك لانك اهتميتى بى ورديتى على 
اولا انا كان نفسى من زمان يبقى لينا كورال فى بلدنا احنا لان الكورال عندنا بيتعمل للبنات بس 
لان للاسف سيدنا اسقف ايبارشيتنا مانع الاختلاط واحنا فى 2010
كان نفسى يبقى لينا كورال ولاد وبنات اخوات فى معموديه واحده

ثانيا . البلاد اللى حوالينا ذى المنصوره مثلا مقتصره بس على شباب وبنات الكنيسه مش هيجيبوا واحد غريب يوقفوه وسطيهم 

ثالثا .كان نفسى من بدايه الجامعه اكون عضو فى كورال شغال دايما يروح يشارك فى حفلات علطول كانى معلش يعنى فى التشبيه رايح درس ضرورى عليا كل يوم مع الفارق فى التشبيه طبعا انى رايح الكورال وانا بحبه او فعلا حاسس انى بعمل حاجه انا بحبها 

دى مشكلتى انوش بشكرك تانى انك رديتى عليا
صليلى كتير عشان الماده اللى جايه فى الامتحانات صعبه كتييييييييييييييييييير
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## anosh (25 يونيو 2010)

*ربنااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## sony2010 (26 يونيو 2010)

*صباح الخير يا انوش
يا ريت توزيع بظهورك علشان محتاجه*


*صلولى*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 يونيو 2010)

يـــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااه
أخيرا الواحد خلص إمتحانات وهنبدأ نشتغل

ياريت يا جماعه طبعا اللي هيتاج كلمات ياريت يكلمني انا او انوش
وبنعمة ربنا مش هنتأخر علي حد 
وآسف لو كنت ما ردتش علي حد الفتره اللي فاتت بخصوص اي كلمات محتاجينها 
لأني بجد كنت مضغوط ف الإمتحانات

صلولي كتير لأن عندي ترانيم الدنيا عايزه تتكتب

أنوش ميرسي علي متابعة الموضوع 

+++ ربنـــ معاكم ــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## anosh (26 يونيو 2010)

*حمد الله على السلامه يا ابانوب ​*


----------



## sony2010 (26 يونيو 2010)

*مساء الخير يا شباب انتوا نستونى ولا ايه بعد اذنكم محتاج توزيع ترنيمة بظهورك بس مش على 2shared  اى موقع رفع ملفات تانى *


اذكرونى ف صلواتكم

sony​


----------



## anosh (26 يونيو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *مساء الخير يا شباب انتوا نستونى ولا ايه بعد اذنكم محتاج توزيع ترنيمة بظهورك بس مش على 2shared  اى موقع رفع ملفات تانى *
> 
> 
> اذكرونى ف صلواتكم
> ...



*طيب انا عايزه ارفع لك التوزيع من الصبح بس مش عارفه غير على 2shared
 و بصراحه انا مش عندى اكونت على اى موقع رفع 
اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## sony2010 (26 يونيو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *طيب انا عايزه ارفع لك التوزيع من الصبح بس مش عارفه غير على 2shared
> و بصراحه انا مش عندى اكونت على اى موقع رفع
> اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


موقع 4shared  كويس جدا يا ريت يكون عليه

او اى حد يا جماعة يساعدنى ف الموضوع ده 

اخوكم 

:fun_lol:SONY2010:fun_lol:
​


----------



## medo_2010200 (27 يونيو 2010)

اخيرا النت اشتغل 
انا معاكم اهو وتحت امركم اللى محتاج حاجة تتلحن 
انا خدام المسيح


----------



## george_gogo7 (27 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتوا انا عارف انى بتقل عليكم انا بس محتاج ترنيمتين لكورال ابتدائى بيتكلموا عن الامانة مش لازم يكونوا متالفين جديد بس انا محتاجهم بسررررررررررررررررررررررررعة


----------



## medo_2010200 (27 يونيو 2010)

بص انا كنت عامل حاجة اطفالى 
هى كلام ولحن جديد 
هبعتهالك وشوف لو تنفعك
اوك


----------



## medo_2010200 (27 يونيو 2010)

لما بقعد وأفكر   ف حبك ليا ياربى
وايه علمتهونى  بقوم قوم واصلى

1- علمتنى اكون امين            مخودش حاجة مش ليا
ولو لقيت حاجة ف الارض       اسال بتاعه مين ديا

2- علماتنى اكون مطيع         اسمع كلام بابا وماما
احب اصحابى وكل الناس      واعطف كمان على الغلابه

دى الترنيمة لو عجبتك هبعتلك اللحن بتعها


----------



## george_gogo7 (28 يونيو 2010)

جميلة وحلوة وصغيرة وجديدة
اوك ابعتها


----------



## george_gogo7 (28 يونيو 2010)

انا عارف انى هاتعبك معايا بس انا فى الوقت الضايع ومش لاقى حاجة


----------



## medo_2010200 (28 يونيو 2010)

لا متقولش كدا احنا كلنا خدمين المسيح


----------



## medo_2010200 (28 يونيو 2010)

جارى رفع الترنيمة


----------



## medo_2010200 (28 يونيو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/audio/QJZl2m6i/bafkar_-_mina_adel.html
دا لينك اللحن بتاع الترنيمة ارجو انها تعجبك


----------



## aBaN000UP (28 يونيو 2010)

ببركه صلواتك انوش الكنيسه حصل فيها طفره الصيف ده بيقولوا عايزين نعمل كورال مشترك 
مش من نفسهم كده على فكره تقريبا فهموا البند بتاع كتاب المهرجان المشترط ان الكورال يكون من الجنسين على العموم مش ده موضوعنا 
فاكره كلامى ولهفتى على دخول اى كورا ل  اهو الكورال اتعمل معندناش غير واحد بس يعرف 
يعزف اورج كويس بس مفيش حاجه تانيه اللى بيقود الكورال مش فاهم مزيكا لانه مدرسهاش 
مفيش عندنا للاسف ملحنين او مولفين ترانيم يعنى داخلين المهرجان بالمجهود 
على فكره احنا لسه رايحين نبدا الجمعه الجايه 
ادينى شرحتلك الظروف اعتبرى الكورال ده بقى بعد اذنك بتاعك انتى
شوفى بقى لو انتى مكانى هتعملى ايه 
خدى بالك استاذه انجى احنا لسه اول مره بنعمل كورال مشترك فى بلدنا 
يعنى لوربنا موفقناش هيبقى فيه هجوم عنيف علينا لان الخدام كلهم رافعين اديهم من الموضوع
احنا داخلين بمجموعه الشباب والشابات المتحمسين اللى عايزين يعملوا حاجه
متنسينيش يا انوش 
سسسسسسلالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
الموضوع هيفيد الخدام كتيـــر


----------



## george_gogo7 (28 يونيو 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> لا متقولش كدا احنا كلنا خدمين المسيح



ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (28 يونيو 2010)

aban000up قال:


> ببركه صلواتك انوش الكنيسه حصل فيها طفره الصيف ده بيقولوا عايزين نعمل كورال مشترك
> مش من نفسهم كده على فكره تقريبا فهموا البند بتاع كتاب المهرجان المشترط ان الكورال يكون من الجنسين على العموم مش ده موضوعنا
> فاكره كلامى ولهفتى على دخول اى كورا ل  اهو الكورال اتعمل معندناش غير واحد بس يعرف
> يعزف اورج كويس بس مفيش حاجه تانيه اللى بيقود الكورال مش فاهم مزيكا لانه مدرسهاش
> ...



*نشكر ربناااااااااااااااااا
 ان اخيرا هايكون فيه كورال عندكم تقدر تشترك و تنمى موهبتك فيه 
المهم انتوا كده كورال شباب من غير قائد و الا فيه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد اختار اى ترانيم و الا لسه لحد دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## anosh (28 يونيو 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> لا متقولش كدا احنا كلنا خدمين المسيح



*ميناااااااااااااااااااااا 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييييير 
على وجودك و اهتمامك بالخدمه فى غيابى 
يارب كده دايما ناخد بركة خدمتك معانا باستمرار 

ربناااااااااااااا يبارك موهبتك 
و فى انتظار لحن الترنيمة اللى بعتهالك 
فى اسرع وقت *​


----------



## medo_2010200 (28 يونيو 2010)

يا انجى متقوليش كدا احنا كلنا خدمن المسي حوالترنيمة اللى بعتيهالى انا لسة شايفها دلوفتى وشبة اتلحنت سكتها ف دماغى 
صليلى بقى 
وصلوات كل اللى ف المنتدى هنا يا جماعه بجد محتاج صلواتكم​


----------



## sony2010 (28 يونيو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة عارف انى رخم وعمال اطلب كل شوية نفس الطلب بس بأمانة غصب عنى محتاج فعلا الموسيقى دى 


:017165~155:     **عاوز موسيقى بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل**            :36_1_4:


تحياتى
:36_33_7:sony 2010  **:36_33_7:*​


----------



## joy rufaeel (29 يونيو 2010)

على فكرة يا ابانوب انت بتقول حاسس ان مفيش حد يعرف حاجة ولا موهوب بس انت ممكن تلاقى ناس من جوة الكورال عندهم مواهب فى التأليف والتلحين ومكنش حد عارف وبعدين مادام هم متحمسين يبقى دا دافع ليهم يخرجوا المواهب والطاقات المدفونة وساعات بيكون الناس مش دارسة موسيقى بس عندها موهبة وأذن موسيقية ودى حاجة كويسة 
و مادام انتم متكلين على ربنا هو هيديكم من قوتة  
ربنا معااااااااااااااااااكم ويوفقكم


----------



## anosh (29 يونيو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة عارف انى رخم وعمال اطلب كل شوية نفس الطلب بس بأمانة غصب عنى محتاج فعلا الموسيقى دى
> 
> 
> :017165~155:     **عاوز موسيقى بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل**            :36_1_4:
> ...



*طيب انا ممكن ارفعها على 2shard
 و حد تانى يحملها و يرفعهالك على اى موقع تانى*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (29 يونيو 2010)

اوك يا انجى ارفعية وانا هرفعهولوة على سايت تانى 
واسف بجد على تاخير الترنيمة ودا لانى محتار فيها 
حاسس بعد ما خلصتا انا اللحن هيبقى صعب​


----------



## sony2010 (30 يونيو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *طيب انا ممكن ارفعها على 2shard
> و حد تانى يحملها و يرفعهالك على اى موقع تانى*​



*فكرة جامدة جدا 

شكرا يا انجى 

*:146ec:
:big35: *SONY2010* :big35:​


----------



## sony2010 (30 يونيو 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> اوك يا انجى ارفعية وانا هرفعهولوة على سايت تانى
> واسف بجد على تاخير الترنيمة ودا لانى محتار فيها
> حاسس بعد ما خلصتا انا اللحن هيبقى صعب​


شكرا اوى يا ميدو ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 




:146ec::146ec:​


----------



## aBaN000UP (1 يوليو 2010)

واضح ان حضرتك مفهمتنيش يا استاذه انجى
بقول لحضرتك لسه معملناش حاجه والتصفيات الاولى بتاعتنا يوم 24/7
ولسه معملناش حاجه خالص وعلى فكره الناس كلها معترضه علينا يعنى لو معملناش حاجه كويسه كله هيشمت فينا بما فيهم خدام الكنيسه اللى شايلين اديهم خالص
عشان لما نقع يقولوا احنا ملناش دعوه
عشان كده بقول لحضرتك اعتبرى الكورال ده بتاعك يعنى كان حضرتك الاب الروحى لينا يعنى حضرتك مثلا 
عايزين تمارين للصوت 
لو حضرتك احنا اخترنا ترانيم ممكن استشير حضرتك فيها كويسه ولا مش كويسه 
ممكن حضرتك تجيبى توزيعات لينا 
لو حضرتك مثلا تقترحى ترانيم معينه 
يعنى من الاخر كان حضرتك شغاله معانا فى الكورال بس عن طريق النت 
معلش انا عارف ان انا كده بتقل على حضرتك اوى بس معلش استحملينى 
عشان عايزين نعمل حاجه صح 
صليلى كتير 
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## medo_2010200 (1 يوليو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> شكرا اوى يا ميدو ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



متقولش كدا كلنا خدمين المسيح هى انجى اول ما هترفعها انا هنزلها وارفعهالك​


----------



## anosh (1 يوليو 2010)

aban000up قال:


> واضح ان حضرتك مفهمتنيش يا استاذه انجى
> بقول لحضرتك لسه معملناش حاجه والتصفيات الاولى بتاعتنا يوم 24/7
> ولسه معملناش حاجه خالص وعلى فكره الناس كلها معترضه علينا يعنى لو معملناش حاجه كويسه كله هيشمت فينا بما فيهم خدام الكنيسه اللى شايلين اديهم خالص
> عشان لما نقع يقولوا احنا ملناش دعوه
> ...




*لدرجه دى الخدمه عندكم تتحول لشماته لو كان فيها اى نوع من التقصير 
على العموم يا ابانوب انا مش فاهمه وجهة نظر الخدام اللى اخليت مسئوليتها من الكورال 
بس ولا يهمك باذن المسيح هاتعرضوا و كله هايبقى تمام و انا فعلا من انهارده عضو اساسى معاكم فى الكورال 
بس انا ليا طلب ياريت تزود مشاركاتك فى المنتدى فى كل الاقسام علشان مشاركاتك 7 بس دلوقتى 
ياريت توصلها لحد 50 علشان اقدر ابعت لك اى توزيعات او ترانيم فى رسايل خاصه ليك 

ياريت تتابع معايا دايما ايه اللى حصل فى البروفات
او تقولى على الترانيم اللى تم اقتراحها 
على العموم فى المهرجان لازم تقدموا 
1) لحن قبطى من الحان مرحلة شباب 
2) شعار المهرجان موجود على المنتدى صوت و التوزيع بتاعه 
3) ترنيمة تراث 
4) ترنيمة جديده كلمات و الحان بتتكلم عن نفس موضوع المهرجان 
و تكمل العرض باى ترانيم مناسبه للكورال و المهرجان حسب الوقت 
انا عارفه ان مدة عرض كورال ثانوى او اعدادى فى المهرجان 20 دقيقه بس بصراحه مش عارفه وقت عرض كورال شباب اد ايه بس اكيد مكتوب فى كتاب المهرجان 

واحده واحده كده الالحان موجوده عندكم فى الكتاب اختارو انسب لحن ليكم تقدرو تحفظوه من غير ما تعجزو نفسكم
الشعار موجود كلمات و صوت و توزيع على المنتدى مافيش منه مشكله 
الترنيمة التراث ممكن نختار من الاتى ( انى احب الرب _ المؤمن الامين _ يا من بحضوره _ سامحنا يا فادينا _ يا سائح للقاء يسوع  ) يعنى دول اللى فى دماغى حاليا 

فيه حاجه كمان شغل الكمبيوتر يعنى مثلا فيديوهات الترانيم او حتى بوربوينت او اى حاجه من اساليب عرض الترانيم على البروجوكتر مالهوش اى تقيم فى المهرجان  يعنى مالوش لازمه 

بالنسبه للترنيمة الجديده باذن المسيح اى حد من اخواتنا هناااااااااااااااااااا يكتب لكم ترنيمة و تتلحن 

و ربناااااااااااااااااا يدبر الاحوال و هو اللى يقوم خدمته 

ارجو المتابعه معى باستمرار و ياريت نختار بسرعه الترانيم علشان ابعت لك التوزيعات و تبداء الشغل 
و هارفعلك كمان تدريبات صولفيج للصوت تستخدمها فى البروفات 

ياريت كلناااااااااااااااا نخدم مع ابانوب فى كورالهم معاه و ناخد بركتهم 
ربناااااااااااااااا يبارك كل خدمه لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## anosh (1 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت يا جماعه كل الناس اللى معانا هنا و عندهم موهبة التاليف 
تكتب ترنيمة جديده للمهرجان تناسب مرحلة شباب علشان اخونا ابانوب
بس بسرعه جدااااااااااااا علشان لسه هاتتحلن
 و ياريت اللى عنده وقت و موهبه و هايكتب يقول لنا و يتابع معانا 
ربناااااااااااااااااا يبارك الجميع و يعضو تعب كل واحد فيكم 
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم *​


----------



## medo_2010200 (2 يوليو 2010)

هو انا ممكن اساعد ف الكورال بعد ازنكم انا محتاج اخدم معاكم ممكن انا مستعد الحن واعمل فديوهات وبور بوينت وتترات واى حجات تطلب منى وربنا يسندكم ويكملكم خدمتكم على خير ربنا يفرح قلبكم


----------



## minabobos (4 يوليو 2010)

sony
شكرا ليك ع توزيع المؤمن الامين بجد جميل خالص ربنا يعوضك
وف انتظر الجديد منك للخدمة

انجى شكرا ع متابعتك المستمرة للموضوع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## sony2010 (4 يوليو 2010)

minabobos قال:


> sony
> شكرا ليك ع توزيع المؤمن الامين بجد جميل خالص ربنا يعوضك
> وف انتظر الجديد منك للخدمة
> 
> انجى شكرا ع متابعتك المستمرة للموضوع ربنا يعوضك




لا شكر على واجب ولو انت عاوز اى توزيع ابقى بس قولى اسم الترنيمة وانا بنعمة ربنا ها اجيبهالك


sony2010​


----------



## anosh (5 يوليو 2010)

*sony2010

ديه لينك توزيع ترنيمة بظهورك 

ياريت حد يحملها و يرفعهالك على اى موقع رفع تانى 

و اسفه على التاخير​*


----------



## anosh (5 يوليو 2010)

*sony
حاول تحمل التوزيع​*


----------



## sony2010 (6 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى خالص يا انجى*
*وعاوزكم تباركولى يا جماعة الجهاز بتاعى اتصالح مع الـ 2shared  ومحدش يتعب نفسه يا جماعة انا خلاص نزلت التوزيع*

*SONY2010*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمه يا جماعه

بجد بعتذر عن عدم ردي علي الناس اللي طلبت كلمات الفتره اللي فاتت
لأني بجد كنت مسافر وغصب عني 
انا هشتغل في ترنيمة جامعه اللي طلبها ابانوب
وترنيمة حضانه اللي طلبها مرقس 
وأي حد محتاج حاجه ياريت يبعتلي علي طول

صلولي علشان ربنا يمد إيده معايا لأن عندي ترانيم الدنيا عايزه تتكتب

ربنا معاكم​


----------



## anosh (6 يوليو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *ميرسى خالص يا انجى*
> *وعاوزكم تباركولى يا جماعة الجهاز بتاعى اتصالح مع الـ 2shared  ومحدش يتعب نفسه يا جماعة انا خلاص نزلت التوزيع*
> 
> *sony2010*​



*اشكر ربنااااااااااااااااااااا 
انك قدرت تحمل التوزيع 
 و ياريت لو عندك اى توزيعات لترانيم جديده
 قولى حتى على اسماء الترانيم 
 بتاعت التوزيعات الجديده اللى عندك *​


----------



## anosh (6 يوليو 2010)

abanoup makram قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا جماعه
> 
> بجد بعتذر عن عدم ردي علي الناس اللي طلبت كلمات الفتره اللي فاتت
> لأني بجد كنت مسافر وغصب عني
> ...



*حمد الله على سلامتك 
و ياريت اول ما تخلص ترنيمة شباب بتاعت ابانوب ابعتهالى 

ربنااااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
و صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييير*​


----------



## aBaN000UP (6 يوليو 2010)

استاذه انجى بشكرك جدا على اهتمامك بى انا الضعيف 
وبشكلر جدا كل اللى عايزين يشتغلوا معانا 
متاسف جدا جدا لتاخرى فى الرد عليكم 
ببركه صلواتك استاذه انجى احنا لحد الان اخترنا ترانيم يا ريت اعرف راى حضرتك فيها 
الترنيمه التراثيه : حتى ارى دواما موجوده على فكره فى لما رانى الجزء التانى لبولس ملاك
الترنميه الثانيه : اسمع صراخى يا سيدى 
الترنيمه الثالثه : رائعا حقا ياربى -- البوم صرخه قلبى للشماس اسامه سبيع
الترنيمه الرابعه : ملكك نفسى -- البوم لامس قلبى لفريق قلب داود
 اتوفرلنا ببركه صلواتك برده واحدبيضرب اورج كويس
 طالب منك دلوقتى معلش هتعبك معايا شويه  كل تمارين الصوت وكل تمارين النفس اللى عند حضرتك
 ياريت حضرتك تبعتى او تكتبى اى تمارين للصوت او للنفس باسرع وقت معلش 

واشكركم كلكم على تشجيعكم لينا 
صلولى كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## foowzawed (6 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ياانجى على المجهود بجد انت مجهودك روعه بجد
ربنا معاكى


----------



## kadi zaina (6 يوليو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pour tout


----------



## sony2010 (7 يوليو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *اشكر ربنااااااااااااااااااااا
> انك قدرت تحمل التوزيع
> و ياريت لو عندك اى توزيعات لترانيم جديده
> قولى حتى على اسماء الترانيم
> بتاعت التوزيعات الجديده اللى عندك *​


*بشكرك على تعب محبتك
وبجد ربنا يقويكى على الخدمة دى

بالنسبة للتوزيعات انا ها اكتب مجموعة من الموجودة
واللى عاوز منها حاجة يقولى وانا ها ارفعهاله

1- احلى اسم على لسانى
2- العدرا طلت
3- سلامنا اليكى
4-دمعة سالت من عينيا
5- انتى معانا
6-ضنايا
7- يا مريم يا ام الله
8- أمى
9- هل كنتى تعلمين
10- افرحى ( ربع من اللحن)
11- طوباكى يا مريم
12-يا مريم يا ام الله

ده بالنسبة لترانيم العدرا

1- صراخ
2- راح تفضلى
3- لما اكون اوحيد
4- علمنى اكون
5- يا خالق الأكوان
6-افتحوا يا ولاد ودانكم
7- فين المعنى ف حياتى
8- صخرة البحر
9- ربى بسلم حياتى
10- على لوحى الحجارة
11- عند شق الفجر
12- مين يشفى
13- دوبى دوبى فينا
14- انظروا يديه
15- يسوع رفيقى
16-متعلش الهم 







مع تحياتى 
sony 2010
*​


----------



## anosh (7 يوليو 2010)

foowzawed قال:


> ميرسى ياانجى على المجهود بجد انت مجهودك روعه بجد
> ربنا معاكى



*ميرسى على تشجيعك 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## anosh (7 يوليو 2010)

*sony 2010
معلش انا ممكن اتعبك معايا ده لو ينفع يعنى 
ممكن تضغط لى مجموعة توزيعات العدراء كلها معادا ضنايا و طوباكى يامريم
و ياريت كمان لما بكون وحيد 
كده يبقى كتر خيرك بصراحه ​*


----------



## minabobos (7 يوليو 2010)

الحبسيب ف الرب الاخ سونى هل ينفع ان حضرتك تنزل لينا توزيع متعولش الهم وفين المعنى ف حياتى علشان
محتاج عندى ف الكنيسة للخدمة وربنا يعوضك تعبك


----------



## medo_2010200 (8 يوليو 2010)

كنت محتاج مزيكة ترنيمة  فوق القبب وطير يا حمام بجد ضرورى اللى يقدر ياريت


----------



## anosh (8 يوليو 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> كنت محتاج مزيكة ترنيمة  فوق القبب وطير يا حمام بجد ضرورى اللى يقدر ياريت



*و انا كمان لو لاقيتهم ياريت 
لانى محتاجه فوق القباب 
ربنااااااااااااااااا يبعت*​


----------



## sony2010 (9 يوليو 2010)

minabobos قال:


> الحبيب ف الرب الاخ سونى هل ينفع ان حضرتك تنزل لينا توزيع متعولش الهم وفين المعنى ف حياتى علشان
> محتاج عندى ف الكنيسة للخدمة وربنا يعوضك تعبك





anosh قال:


> *sony 2010
> معلش انا ممكن اتعبك معايا ده لو ينفع يعنى
> ممكن تضغط لى مجموعة توزيعات العدراء كلها معادا ضنايا و طوباكى يامريم
> و ياريت كمان لما بكون وحيد
> كده يبقى كتر خيرك بصراحه ​*




*علم وينفذ*
* وجارى الرفع

أذكرونى ف صلواتكم
*​


----------



## foowzawed (9 يوليو 2010)

*ياجماعه ياريت كلنا نقول للعضو الجامد انوش مبرررررررررررررروك عشان عملت برنامج فى قناه اغابى وبجد روعه *
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ياانوش وربنا معاكى*


----------



## sony2010 (9 يوليو 2010)

foowzawed قال:


> *ياجماعه ياريت كلنا نقول للعضو الجامد انوش مبرررررررررررررروك عشان عملت برنامج فى قناه اغابى وبجد روعه *
> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ياانوش وربنا معاكى*


*

مبروك يا انوش

بس ممكن حضرتك توضح اكتر عن البرنامج ده


sony2010*​


----------



## hany123 (9 يوليو 2010)

*زوجتي الغالية انجي مبروووووووك علي اذاعة اول حلقة لكي علي قناة اغابي
اخوتي الاحباء سوف يذاع كل خميس علي قناة اغابي برنامج طبيب اغابي الساعة 7.30 مساء 
للمذيعة والمرنمة انجي اسحق   كما انها سوف تقوم بعمل حلقات لبرنامج لقاء خاص علي قناة اغابي
وهناك برنامج جديد سوف يذاع من كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمعادي تقوم القناة بتحضيرة الان وسوف تقوم باذاعتة انجي *


----------



## sony2010 (9 يوليو 2010)

*الف الف مبروك يا انجى 
دلوقت مش المرنمة انجى 
ولا حتى الملحنة انجى 
دى بقت المرنمة والملحنة والمذيعة انجى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ودايما للأمام

:36_22_26:
:big29:

:ab8::ab8::ab8::ab8::ab8:
:16_14_21::16_14_20::16_14_21::16_14_20:**:16_4_8:**:16_4_8:**:16_4_8:**:16_4_8::16_4_10::16_14_24::16_4_10::16_14_24:
**
تحياتى 
SONY2010
*​


----------



## sony2010 (9 يوليو 2010)

*انجى دى الترانيم اللى طلبتيها 
*
*افتحى الهدية*

*:36_15_15:*


*
اما بالنسبة للتوزيعات اللى طلبها minabobos  جارى الرفع واسف للتأخير

صلوا من اجلى

تحياتى

SONY2010
*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (9 يوليو 2010)

هو لو ممكن المجموعه التانية 
بجد اكون شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## anosh (9 يوليو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *الف الف مبروك يا انجى
> دلوقت مش المرنمة انجى
> ولا حتى الملحنة انجى
> دى بقت المرنمة والملحنة والمذيعة انجى
> ...



*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير سونى
و ربنااااااااااااا يبارك حياااااااااااااااااااااتك
و صلواااااااااااااااااااااتكم معايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و ميرسى على التوزيعات و على تعبك معايا 
ربنااااااااااااااا يعوضك *​


----------



## minabobos (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك ع اهتمام يا سونى وربنا يعوضك
ومنتظرين كل ماهو جديد لخدمة الكورال صلواتكم


----------



## anosh (11 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت ياجماعه اللى واخد كلمات ترنيمة جديده 
يلحنها للمهرجان تكون خلصت و يبعتهالى فى رساله 
و ربناااااااااااااااا ينمى موهبتكم​*


----------



## medo_2010200 (12 يوليو 2010)

انا كدا عملت ترنيمتين بس انا مستنى بجد حجات تانى الحنها وكلنا خدمين المسيح 
وربنا يبارك ف الخدمة دى


----------



## george_gogo7 (12 يوليو 2010)

اولا الف مبرررررررررررررروك لأختنا انوش على برنامجها الجديد وربنا يكون معاها وربنا يبارك خدمتها 

معلش انا اسف وعارف انى تقلت عليكوا شوية انا خلاص قربت اخلص تدريبات الكورال بس ضروررررررررررررررى انا فضلى ترنيمة واحدة وهى الترنيمة الاخيرة ولازم اسلمها قبل يوم الاربعاء ياريت تسعدونى انا عرضى يوم 31/7 وياريت تسعدونى لان داخل قصادى فى المهرجان المنارة 3كنائس قوية وانا الضعيف اللى فى وسطيهم فياريت تسعدونى بسرررررررررررررررعة انا اشتغلت بالشعار واللحن وترنيمتين وفضلى ترنيمة واحدة فياريت تساعدونى


----------



## anosh (12 يوليو 2010)

george_gogo7 قال:


> اولا الف مبرررررررررررررروك لأختنا انوش على برنامجها الجديد وربنا يكون معاها وربنا يبارك خدمتها
> 
> معلش انا اسف وعارف انى تقلت عليكوا شوية انا خلاص قربت اخلص تدريبات الكورال بس ضروررررررررررررررى انا فضلى ترنيمة واحدة وهى الترنيمة الاخيرة ولازم اسلمها قبل يوم الاربعاء ياريت تسعدونى انا عرضى يوم 31/7 وياريت تسعدونى لان داخل قصادى فى المهرجان المنارة 3كنائس قوية وانا الضعيف اللى فى وسطيهم فياريت تسعدونى بسرررررررررررررررعة انا اشتغلت بالشعار واللحن وترنيمتين وفضلى ترنيمة واحدة فياريت تساعدونى



*اولا : ميرسى على تشجيعك و ربنا يبارك حياتك
ثانيا : هو المفروض ان كان فيه حد كتب لك ترنيمة جديده و بتتلحن 
و الا حضرتك عايز حد يختار لك ترنيمة 
ارحو التوضيح *​


----------



## anosh (12 يوليو 2010)

foowzawed قال:


> *ياجماعه ياريت كلنا نقول للعضو الجامد انوش مبرررررررررررررروك عشان عملت برنامج فى قناه اغابى وبجد روعه *
> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ياانوش وربنا معاكى*



*ميرسى يافوزيه ياقمر
انتى بجد من اكتر الشخصيات المحترمه اللى قابلتها فى حياتى 
و فى خدمتك ملتزمه 
و عايزه اقولك نوزتى المنتدى كله ياجميل*​


----------



## aBaN000UP (15 يوليو 2010)

سلام  ونعمه 
اولا: مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررمك استاذه انجى على البرنامج الجديد
ومتاسف ان هى جايه متاخره شويه 

مش هعطلك كتير استاذه لانى عارف ان حضرتك مشغوله جدا 

رجاء محبه اعرف راى حضرتك فى الترانيم اللى اخترناها 
ورجاء محبه ضرورى محتاج اى ترانيم عن حضرتك للصوت او النفس

معلش انا عارف انى بتقل على حضرتك بس بجد محتاجينها ضرورى

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## anosh (15 يوليو 2010)

aBaN000UP قال:


> احنا لحد الان اخترنا ترانيم يا ريت اعرف راى حضرتك فيها
> الترنيمه التراثيه : حتى ارى دواما موجوده على فكره فى لما رانى الجزء التانى لبولس ملاك
> الترنميه الثانيه : اسمع صراخى يا سيدى
> الترنيمه الثالثه : رائعا حقا ياربى -- البوم صرخه قلبى للشماس اسامه سبيع
> ...



*- حتى ارى دواما كويسه و كمان بتتكلم عن الامانه بس ممكن تسمعها كمان من شباب الانبا رويس علشان تسمع الصح بتاعها 
- رائعا حقا يارب كويسه 
- ملكك نفسى بصراحه ماسمعتهاش 
و نشكر ربنا ان اشتغل معاكم عازف اورج 

اما بالنسبه لتدريبات الصوت ديه مجموعه من التدريبات كويسه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ممكن تشتغل بيها فى الكورال
و ربناااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااكم و يبارك خدمتكم و يثبت اقدامكم 
و صلوا لى كتييييييييييييييير معااااااااااااااااك

اللينك*​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/muI2Jx_4/__online.html


----------



## anosh (15 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت يا جماعه كل اخواتى اللى معايا هنا فى الخدمه يتابعوا دايما الخدمه هنا 
لو انا قصرت فى حاجه كلكم موجودين و فى مساعدة بعض
و ربناااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااااااااااارك خدمتكم *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يوليو 2010)

مرقس بنعمة ربنا  خلصت ترنيمة حضانه وبعتهالك

منتظر ردك

صليلي كتير


----------



## kadi zaina (18 يوليو 2010)

merci


----------



## mony mooh (19 يوليو 2010)

*هااااااااااى ياجماعة وهاى يا انجى 
انا محتااااااااااااااااج توزيع ترنيمة المجد لك ايها المسيح ابن الله اللى يقدر يساعدنى ياريت بسرعة
*​


----------



## aBaN000UP (20 يوليو 2010)

اختى وحبيبتى فى المسيح استاذه انجى بشكرك جدا على تعبك بس طلب صغير معلش 
لو اى  حد ان اخوانى او اخواتى هنا  يدون التمارين ويرفعهالى على سيرفر تانى وياريت يكون الميديا فاير عشان النت عندى معلش مش كويس بالمره


معلش عندى طلب صغير تانى 
فى واحد زميلى معايا فى الكورال بيقول سولو 
عنده مشكله انه بيحب يبلع ريقه كتير يا ريت استاذه انجى لو عند حضرتك حل للمشكله دى
يعنى عنده اللعاب زايد شويه ياريت لو فيه استاذه انجى حل 
اكون شاكر جدا ومتاسف اذا كنت بتقل عليكم 

ياريت بس حد من اخواتى هنا يرفع التمارين بسرعه عشان محتاجينها ضرورى
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## kadi zaina (21 يوليو 2010)

سلام روح القدس الدي في دائما يرنم ويسبح لربي يسوع المسيح


----------



## foowzawed (22 يوليو 2010)

بليز ياجماعه انا كنت عايزه ترنيمه راح تفضلى وتقوى مهما طال الزمان mp3 ضرورى


----------



## sony2010 (23 يوليو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة اسف على غيابى بس انا شفت طلبات الناس وبدأت ارفعها بالنسبة للى عايزه ترنيمة راح تفضلى وتبقى انت عايزه التوزيع ولا الترنيمة
*​


----------



## anosh (24 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا سونى على الاهتمام و المتابعه*​


----------



## foowzawed (24 يوليو 2010)

الترنيمه بليز


----------



## medo_2010200 (25 يوليو 2010)

انا  كنت محتاج توزيعها ضرورى جدا 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## minabobos (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك ع اهتمام يا سونى وربنا يعوضك
ومنتظرين كل ماهو جديد لخدمة الكورال صلواتكم 
ومنتظر الترنيمتين  فين المعنى ومتعولش الهم زى مانت قولت وهترفعهم
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## kadi zaina (26 يوليو 2010)

meriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aBaN000UP (26 يوليو 2010)

اختى وحبيبتى فى المسيح استاذه انجى بشكرك جدا على تعبك بس طلب صغير معلش 
لو اى حد ان اخوانى او اخواتى هنا يدون التمارين ويرفعهالى على سيرفر تانى وياريت يكون الميديا فاير عشان النت عندى معلش مش كويس بالمره


معلش عندى طلب صغير تانى 
فى واحد زميلى معايا فى الكورال بيقول سولو 
عنده مشكله انه بيحب يبلع ريقه كتير يا ريت استاذه انجى لو عند حضرتك حل للمشكله دى
يعنى عنده اللعاب زايد شويه ياريت لو فيه استاذه انجى حل 
اكون شاكر جدا ومتاسف اذا كنت بتقل عليكم 

ياريت بس حد من اخواتى هنا يرفع التمارين بسرعه عشان محتاجينها ضرورى
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال الالالالالالالالام


----------



## kadi zaina (26 يوليو 2010)

اود ان اشارك معكم لكن ليس لدي ميول فني لكن اطلب من ربي يسوع ان يبارك خدمتكم امين


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

minabobos قال:


> الحبسيب ف الرب الاخ سونى هل ينفع ان حضرتك تنزل لينا توزيع متعولش الهم وفين المعنى ف حياتى علشان
> محتاج عندى ف الكنيسة للخدمة وربنا يعوضك تعبك


سلام ونعمة

بوبوس دى الموسيقى اللى انت عاوزها بس انا حطتلك متعولش الهم كليب بالموسيقى والكلمات مكتوبة 
علشان التوزيع اغلبه ايقاع وكمان علشان تعرف البدايات ودخلات الترنيمة  وكمان منسيتش فين المعنى ف حياتى واسف انى اتاخرت عليك
صلى من اجلى
التحميل اضغط هنا

:download:

*SONY2010*
​


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> انا  كنت محتاج توزيعها ضرورى جدا
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*ده التوزيع 
:download:
*​ 


foowzawed قال:


> الترنيمه بليز







foowzawed قال:


> بليز ياجماعه انا كنت عايزه ترنيمه راح تفضلى وتقوى مهما طال الزمان mp3 ضرورى



*ودى بقى الترنيمة

:download:
*​ 
صلوا لأجلى
مستنى طلباتكم

*SONY2010*
​


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *شكرا سونى على الاهتمام و المتابعه*​


*هو انا اصلا مش بحب حد يشكرنى
انا مجرد اداة ربنا بيستخدمها علشان خدمة كل اخواتى
واتمنى انى اكون بعمل كده فعلا
ولو فى حد يستاهل الشكر يبفى تشكروا ربنا
زمان كنت بسرق الحق ده وكنت بفتكر ان الناس لازم تشكرنى انا دلوقت انا بقيت عارف ان الناس لازم تشكر ربى اللى خلانى اعمل كده


خالص تحياتى لكل الأعضاء والزوار

sony2010
*​


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

*يا ريت لو سمحت تحط روابط التحميل مش روابط الموقع

تحياتى 
sony2010
*​


----------



## marododo (27 يوليو 2010)

اخى sony 2010 اللينك ده مش لينك موقع ديه مدونة صغيرة (مش للدعاية) و انت لو دخلت جوه المدونة هتلاقى الروابط باسماء الترانيم مباشرة و ده علشان الترتيب و التنسيق لمجموعة الترانيم الموجودة.


----------



## anosh (27 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى سونى 
على تعبك و محبتك 
ربناااااااااااا يباااااااااااااارك خدمتك 
و يعوض تعبك خير ​*


----------



## anosh (27 يوليو 2010)

marododo قال:


> مجموعة ترانيم موسيقى فقط ، ممكن تستخدم بنظام الكاريوكى. و شاركونا بمقترحاتكم و طلباتكم للمزيد. اى ترنيمة فقط اطلبوها و ربنا يكمل.
> 
> 
> *ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير على مشاركتك معانا
> ...


----------



## anosh (27 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت ياجماعه
 اللى عنده توزيع كويس
 لترنيمة ايها الصامت 
يرفعهولى فى اسرع وقت اكون شاكره جدااااااااااااا ليكم​*


----------



## minabobos (28 يوليو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> بوبوس دى الموسيقى اللى انت عاوزها بس انا حطتلك متعولش الهم كليب بالموسيقى والكلمات مكتوبة
> علشان التوزيع اغلبه ايقاع وكمان علشان تعرف البدايات ودخلات الترنيمة  وكمان منسيتش فين المعنى ف حياتى واسف انى اتاخرت عليك
> ...



شكرا ليك خالص ع اهتمامك وتعبك معنا ف الخدمة 
الرب يسوع يعوضك 
وتكون سبب بركة لينا
ومنتظرين منك كل ماهو جديد


----------



## kadi zaina (28 يوليو 2010)

سلام اريد ان احصل على ترانيم معروفة لاحملها و التسابيح و شكرا


----------



## anosh (28 يوليو 2010)

*حد عنده توزيع كويس
لترنيمة ايها الصامت ​*


----------



## sony2010 (28 يوليو 2010)

anosh قال:


> *حد عنده توزيع كويس
> لترنيمة ايها الصامت ​*





anosh قال:


> *ياريت ياجماعه
> اللى عنده توزيع كويس
> لترنيمة ايها الصامت
> يرفعهولى فى اسرع وقت اكون شاكره جدااااااااااااا ليكم​*


*علم وجارى التنفيذ

sony2010
*​


----------



## sony2010 (28 يوليو 2010)

*طلباتك اوامر يا انوش

خدى الهدية بتاعتك

ايها الصامت تكلم

اضغط هنا

:748pf:

صلى لأجلى

SONY2010
*​


----------



## kadi zaina (29 يوليو 2010)

merci


----------



## minabobos (29 يوليو 2010)

Sony2010
معلش ممكن ترفع التوزيعات دى تانى ع الميديا فيرا علشان كل ما احمل من الفور شيرى
بيفصل ومش بيكمل  ومعلش هتعبك معاى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## anosh (29 يوليو 2010)

*sony2010
بجد متشكرة جداااااااااااااا
و ياريت لو عندك توزيعات لترانيم جامده كده تانى
 ابعتهالى فى رساله خاصه
 مش لازم ترفعها فى الموضوع هنا
علشان تقدر تحافظ على توزيعاتك

 بس بصراحه انا حملت متعولش الهم
 التوزيع مالهوش دعوه خاااااااااااااااااالص بالترنيمة هو ده توزيع مين ؟
و ياريت اعرف كمان ايها الصامت توزيع مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربناااااااا يعوض تعبك خير ​*


----------



## sony2010 (29 يوليو 2010)

*بصراحة التوزيعات دى ملك أ / جون بساده مطرانية الجيزة

انا بالفعل ها اعمل كده وكل اللينكات اللى موجوده ها اوقفها واللى هيطلب حاجة بعد كده ها ابعتهاله رسالة خاص حفاظا على حقوق الملكية

سلااااااااااااااام


تحياتى 
sony2010
*​


----------



## marododo (29 يوليو 2010)

اخت انوش كنت اتمنى ان الموضوع يفضل للفايدة العامة و الا يبقى ايه فايدة الموضوع اصلا ، مع كل احترامى ليكى لو انت محتاجة توزيع خاص بترنيمة معينة يبقى من حق سونى 2010 انه يطلب فلوس عليها و بكده متبقاش خدمة يبقى مجرد شغل.


----------



## kadi zaina (29 يوليو 2010)

سلا م ونعمة اشكركم على ترانيم للتحميل


----------



## sony2010 (29 يوليو 2010)

*يا marododo انا قلت انى ها ابعت اللينك لكل اللى هيطلبه
شكرا

SONY2010 
*​


----------



## kadi zaina (29 يوليو 2010)

غلى كل حال سأحاول كتابة بعض الابيات


----------



## marododo (29 يوليو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *يا marododo انا قلت انى ها ابعت اللينك لكل اللى هيطلبه
> شكرا
> 
> sony2010
> *​



طيب وهى فرقه ايه  كده؟...... من انك تبعتها لكل اللى يطلبها....... وانك ترفعها على المنتدى...؟ ما هو كل الاعضاء المحتاجنها هما اللى هيحملوها    ثم ده مجرد توزيع موسيقى مش تلحين حاجه جديده او كلمات جديده اى موزع ممكن يعملها يعنى مفيش فيها حقوق فكريه


----------



## sony2010 (29 يوليو 2010)

marododo قال:


> طيب وهى فرقه ايه  كده؟...... من انك تبعتها لكل اللى يطلبها....... وانك ترفعها على المنتدى...؟ ما هو كل الاعضاء المحتاجنها هما اللى هيحملوها    ثم ده مجرد توزيع موسيقى مش تلحين حاجه جديده او كلمات جديده اى موزع ممكن يعملها يعنى مفيش فيها حقوق فكريه


*تفرق كتير علشان دى توزيعات جديدة مش توزيعات الترانيم الاصلية*

*وبعدين مع احترامى ليك ولإدارة المنتدى كده انا بساعد الناس على المشاركة فى المنتدى علشان يبقى ليهم صندوق رسايل ونبدأ نتبادل من عليه المعلومات*

*وبعدين الدليل انى مش بقول اى كلام انى غبت عن المنتدى فترة وبمجرد رجوعى شفت طلبات الناس ورفعتهالهم كلها ونشكر ربنا متأخرتش على خدمة حد


شكرا

sony 2010
*​


----------



## kadi zaina (30 يوليو 2010)

hqmvml ugn hglî;$


----------



## minabobos (31 يوليو 2010)

سونى انا بشكرك بس للاسف انا مش لحخقت احمل التوزيعات بتعت متعولش وفين المعنى لان انت مسحت الينك  وانا كان النت عندى ضعيف ومش عرفت احملهم  بس انا بشكرك برضو ع تعبك


----------



## sony2010 (31 يوليو 2010)

minabobos قال:


> سونى انا بشكرك بس للاسف انا مش لحخقت احمل التوزيعات بتعت متعولش وفين المعنى لان انت مسحت الينك  وانا كان النت عندى ضعيف ومش عرفت احملهم  بس انا بشكرك برضو ع تعبك




*انا لسه مقفلت اللينكات 
كل اللينكات شغالة


تحياتى ليك

sony2010
*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (31 يوليو 2010)

اخى سونى ياريت لو عندكتوزيع ترنيمة فوق القبب 
وطير يا حمام  ويا صاحب الحنان ضرورى جدا 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sony2010 (1 أغسطس 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> اخى سونى ياريت لو عندكتوزيع ترنيمة فوق القبب
> وطير يا حمام  ويا صاحب الحنان ضرورى جدا
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*حقيقى كان نفسى اساعدك فيهم بس ها احاول اتواصل مع أ جون واسأله عليهم

تحياتى* sony2010​


----------



## anosh (1 أغسطس 2010)

marododo قال:


> اخت انوش كنت اتمنى ان الموضوع يفضل للفايدة العامة و الا يبقى ايه فايدة الموضوع اصلا ، مع كل احترامى ليكى لو انت محتاجة توزيع خاص بترنيمة معينة يبقى من حق سونى 2010 انه يطلب فلوس عليها و بكده متبقاش خدمة يبقى مجرد شغل.



*اخى المبارك 
احنا اى حد بيطلب مننا اى حاجه على اد استطاعتنا بنقدمها له 
لكن فى التوزيعات مش كل توزيع متاح ليك انك ترفعه لكل الناس 
يعنى مثلا انا ممكن فيه ناس معينه بثق فيها 
ابعت لها توزيعات مدفوع فيها فلوس من خدمتى ببلاش
و العكس ناس بتبعت لى توزيعات و تطلب منى عدم ارسلها لاى مخلوق 
 لكن مش ارفعها لكل الناس اللى محتاجها و اللى مش محتاجها يحملها كده و خلاص لازم مع تقديم الخدمه يكون فيه تميز 
و بعدين احنا بنقدم توزيعات كتير هنا و كتابه و تلحين مش التوزيعات بس هى شغلنا الشاغل 
تقبل منى كل الاحترام و التقدير *​


----------



## anosh (1 أغسطس 2010)

*sony
شكراااااااااااااااااا على تعبك كتييييييييييييييير 
ربناااااااااااااااا يباركك​*


----------



## sony2010 (1 أغسطس 2010)

anosh قال:


> *sony
> شكراااااااااااااااااا على تعبك كتييييييييييييييير
> ربناااااااااااااااا يباركك​*



*مفيش شكر ولا حاجة احنا هنا كلنا اسرة واحدة

وطالما فى دور اقدر اقوم بيه يبقى ايه المشكلة

صلوا من اجلى

sony2010
*​


----------



## minabobos (2 أغسطس 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *انا لسه مقفلت اللينكات
> كل اللينكات شغالة
> 
> 
> ...



بيجيبلى ان ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 
مش عارف دا عيب اية بقه  ومعلش انا بتقل عليك


----------



## anosh (2 أغسطس 2010)

*ياريت ياجماعه اللى عنده اى توزيع من الترانيم ديه يبعتهالى فى اسرع وقت 

توزيع ترنيمة يارب انا بجيلك 
توزيع ترنيمة ثمن الشراء 
و توزيع كان القرار قرارى 

فى انتظار ردكم ​*


----------



## sony2010 (3 أغسطس 2010)

*كان نفسى اقدر اقدم المساعدة بس بجد ها احاول وابحث عن التوزيعات دى

تحياتى
sony2010
*​


----------



## princemina (3 أغسطس 2010)

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام .... الصيف بدأ وبدأت الكورالات والمقدمات والألحان ... وطبعا عارف مقدرتك ومشاركتك الدايمة معايا وطبعا مهما شكرتك على اللى قدمتيه مش هوفيكى حقك وطبعا راجع علشان تشاركينا فى الخدمة من جديد (خدمة الكورال) وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (3 أغسطس 2010)

princemina قال:


> سلاااااااااااااااااااااام .... الصيف بدأ وبدأت الكورالات والمقدمات والألحان ... وطبعا عارف مقدرتك ومشاركتك الدايمة معايا وطبعا مهما شكرتك على اللى قدمتيه مش هوفيكى حقك وطبعا راجع علشان تشاركينا فى الخدمة من جديد (خدمة الكورال) وشكرااااااااااااا



*انا باخد بركة م الخدمه معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم
بس انا كمان عندى حفلات و عروض 
ياريت تقولى طلباتكم بدرى علشان الوقت 
و ربنااااااااااااااا يباااااااااارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## anosh (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ياريت يا جماعه
 اللى عنده توزيع ترنيمة الدفه فى ايد قبطان 
يرفعهولى فى اسرع وقت 
معلش طلباتى كترت الايام ديه 
ربنااااااااااااااا يعوضكم ​*


----------



## tonyking (3 أغسطس 2010)

باجماعة انا عاوز توزيع ترنيمة بعد ماسيبتك وترنيمة امنا ياعدرا بنحبك ضروري جدا


----------



## anosh (4 أغسطس 2010)

tonyking قال:


> باجماعة انا عاوز توزيع ترنيمة بعد ماسيبتك وترنيمة امنا ياعدرا بنحبك ضروري جدا



*كان نفسى اقدر اساعدك بس للاسف مش عندى التوزيعات 
بس انت عايز ترنيمة امنا ياعدراء يا ام المسيح
و الا امنا ياعدراء  بنحبك*​


----------



## antonyfaham (4 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمه
انا محتاج ضرورى توزيع لترنيمه دوبى دوبى فينا
فى انتظار مساعداتكم
                                        الرب يعوضكم


----------



## anosh (5 أغسطس 2010)

antonyfaham قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> انا محتاج ضرورى توزيع لترنيمه دوبى دوبى فينا
> فى انتظار مساعداتكم
> الرب يعوضكم



*جاااااااااااااارى الرفع *​


----------



## sony2010 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*تنويه واعتذار*

*تم ايقاف كل اللينكات التى وضعت عن طريقى وذلك لحماية حقوق ملكية الخاصة بالموزع والملحن*
* وسوف يتم ارسالها على صندوق البريد الخاص بكم فى المنتدى*

*:smi411::big36:
اكرر اعتذارى*

* SONY2010*​


----------



## بنت تماف إيرينى (6 أغسطس 2010)

أنا كنت عايزة موسيقى ترنيمة إلهنا عظيم بس يتوزيع كويس


----------



## بنت تماف إيرينى (6 أغسطس 2010)

أنا كنت عايزة موسيقى ترنيمة إلهنا عظيم و ترنيمة بعد ما سبتك و مشيت عارى بس يتوزيع كويس


----------



## eternal2 (8 أغسطس 2010)

سلام و نعمة 
انا بجد مش مصدق ان في خدمة بالشكل دة
بحييكم كلكم على مجهودكم الرائع بجد حاجة حلوة خالص 
ربنا معاكم كلكواا و يبارك خدمتكم =)

و معلش هتقل عليكم عندي طلب صغنون خالص
كنت عاوز ترانيم للنيروز تكون جديدة لكـورال شباب 
و طلب كمان .. معلش استحملوني بقى :d
عاوز ميدلي ينفع لـ كورال اعدادي & ثانوي 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكووووا =)


----------



## anosh (8 أغسطس 2010)

بنت تماف إيرينى قال:


> أنا كنت عايزة موسيقى ترنيمة إلهنا عظيم و ترنيمة بعد ما سبتك و مشيت عارى بس يتوزيع كويس



*انا اسفه جدااااااااااااااااا
التوزيع مش عندى 
بس اكيد لو عند اى حد من اخواتى اللى معايا فى الخدمه هنا
لو معاه مش هايتاخر
صلواااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## anosh (8 أغسطس 2010)

eternal2 قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> انا بجد مش مصدق ان في خدمة بالشكل دة
> بحييكم كلكم على مجهودكم الرائع بجد حاجة حلوة خالص
> ربنا معاكم كلكواا و يبارك خدمتكم =)
> ...


----------



## بنت تماف إيرينى (9 أغسطس 2010)

مرسى خالص يا أنوش على تعبك و أنا أسفة لو كنت أذعكتك بس أصل أنا كنت محتاجة موسيقى الترانيم ديه علشان الخدمة عندنا فى الكنيسة  فياريت لو تعرفى أى حد ممكن يساعدنى علشان ألاقيهم 
و مرسى مرة تانية و أسفة لو كنت تقلت عليكم


----------



## anosh (9 أغسطس 2010)

بنت تماف إيرينى قال:


> مرسى خالص يا أنوش على تعبك و أنا أسفة لو كنت أذعكتك بس أصل أنا كنت محتاجة موسيقى الترانيم ديه علشان الخدمة عندنا فى الكنيسة  فياريت لو تعرفى أى حد ممكن يساعدنى علشان ألاقيهم
> و مرسى مرة تانية و أسفة لو كنت تقلت عليكم



*ماتقوليش كده يا سكر 
انا كان نفسى بجد اساعدك بس غصب عنى مش عندى التوزيعات 
بس اكيد لو عند اى حد من اخواتنا اللى معانا هنا ماحدش هايتاخر

ربناااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااكى 
و صلوااااااااااااتك *​


----------



## antonyfaham (9 أغسطس 2010)

انا محتاج توزيع دوبى فينا ضرورى


----------



## medo_2010200 (10 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعه انا اسف جدا على فترة غيابى الطويلة دى 
لو اى محتاج يلحن ترانيم جديدة انا اخد بركة الخدمة معاة 
وبجد دى احلى خدمة انا شوفتها ف حياتى ووجودى معاكم بيدينى بركة كبيرة جدا 
وبعتزر مرة تانى على فترة غيابى


----------



## anosh (10 أغسطس 2010)

antonyfaham قال:


> انا محتاج توزيع دوبى فينا ضرورى



*اتفضل طلب حضرتك و اسفه على التاخير 
و شرفت خدمتنا بمشاركتك معانا*​


----------



## antonyfaham (10 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى خالص ربنا يعوضكم خير
ويجعلكم شهود امناء على خدمته  تمجد اسمه


----------



## anosh (11 أغسطس 2010)

medo_2010200 قال:


> يا جماعه انا اسف جدا على فترة غيابى الطويلة دى
> لو اى محتاج يلحن ترانيم جديدة انا اخد بركة الخدمة معاة
> وبجد دى احلى خدمة انا شوفتها ف حياتى ووجودى معاكم بيدينى بركة كبيرة جدا
> وبعتزر مرة تانى على فترة غيابى



*و احنا كمان بناخد بركة خدمتك معانا 
و ميرسى على الشهادة الجميله ديه على الخدمه هنا
و ربنااااااااا ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر

و فى انتظار شريطك الاول 
صلوااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (11 أغسطس 2010)

صلوات العدرا والقدسين


----------



## minabobos (16 أغسطس 2010)

حد عنده توزيع ل عيد النيروز للترانيم اطفال  سن ابتدائى 
ياريت اللى عنده يرفع لينا حاجة وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## anosh (19 أغسطس 2010)

minabobos قال:


> حد عنده توزيع ل عيد النيروز للترانيم اطفال  سن ابتدائى
> ياريت اللى عنده يرفع لينا حاجة وربنا يعوضكم



*اكيد لو عند اى حد هايرفعهولك على طول

و كنتوا منورين فى الكنيسة عندنا بكورال امجاد السماء
تعيشوا و تعرضوا و تعيشوا  لكل سنه*​


----------



## minabobos (19 أغسطس 2010)

anosh قال:


> *
> 
> و كنتوا منورين فى الكنيسة عندنا بكورال امجاد السماء
> تعيشوا و تعرضوا و تعيشوا  لكل سنه*​



ميرسى خالص يا انجى ع كلامك
والكنيسة منورة بيكم 
ويارب يكون العرض  عجبكم


----------



## markos saeed (21 أغسطس 2010)

ازيو يا شباب عاملين ايه وحشنى كتيييير اوى بجد كنت مفتقدم انا بشكر ربنا جدا ان العرض بتاعنا السنادى مع انه اول سنه لينا بس ان اكثر من رائع ودة بشهادة الناس كلها المد لله ومن هنا لازم اقدم الشكر للمنتدى اللى ساعدنى كتيير وشكر خاص لانجى على توزيع مسيحنا وكمان ل اللى عملتيه لينا وكمان بقدم شر خاص جدا لابانوب مكرم على ترنيمه ارض وكروم بجد كانت تحفه وكان فيه اشادة كبيرة بالترنيمه دة بذات بجد مرسى ليكو كلكو ويارب دايما كدة معانا وبتساعدونا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو


----------



## markos saeed (21 أغسطس 2010)

*معلش ليا طلب من اخويا سونى عايز توزيع ترنيمه ايها الصامت بس ياريت ضرورى لانى محتاجة وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## sony2010 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة بجد المنتدى واحشنى جدا وكل اللى فيه مفتقدهم اخير عيد العدرا جه وعرض كورال سانت ماريا عجب الناس جدا كورال مراحل مختلفة وكان صعب جدا التعامل مع عقليات مختلفة بس نشكر ربنا مهما كانت المتاعب بحس ان ايد ربنا بتسند المهم انى مبسوط بعض ما الكورال ما خلص الزغاريط اشتغلت فى الكنيسة وكنت حاسس بوجود يد الله سندانى 
الترانيم كانت كالتالى :
1- العدرا طلت طله
2- احلى اسم على لسانى
3- دمعة سالت من عينيا
4- امى امى امى يا عدرا يا غاليه
5- واخيرا ميدلى بيجمع كل ترانيم العدرا التراثية 
انا عارف انى فى ناس هتقول طيب وانت توجع دماغنا بالكلام ده ليه بس محتاج ان حد يشاركنى فرحتى 

تحياتى ليكوا كلكم
sony2010
*​


----------



## sony2010 (21 أغسطس 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> *معلش ليا طلب من اخويا سونى عايز توزيع ترنيمه ايها الصامت بس ياريت ضرورى لانى محتاجة وربنا يعوضك*


*  اخويا العزيز markos saeed  ها ابعتلك التوزيع دلوقت حالا

تحياتى
sony2010
*​


----------



## anosh (22 أغسطس 2010)

*مرقس 
لاشكر على واجب 
نشكر ربنا على رعايته و اهتمامه بينا 
و كل سنه و كل اعضاء المنتدى بالف خير ​*


----------



## sony2010 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*العدرا عندنا ولا حدش قدنا*

*العدرا بتظهر ف كنيستها الأثرية بأسكر - الصف - حلوان*


*بركاتك يا ام النور*



*تحياتى*
*sony2010*​


----------



## minabobos (28 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماع ياريت لو حد عنده توزيع لترنيمة تناسب عيد النيروز لكورال ابتدائى ينزلها وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أغسطس 2010)

وانا كمان يا حبيب الرب سوني محتاج توزيع أيها الصامت ضروووووووووري
وبسرعه
وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أغسطس 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> ازيو يا شباب عاملين ايه وحشنى كتيييير اوى بجد كنت مفتقدم انا بشكر ربنا جدا ان العرض بتاعنا السنادى مع انه اول سنه لينا بس ان اكثر من رائع ودة بشهادة الناس كلها المد لله ومن هنا لازم اقدم الشكر للمنتدى اللى ساعدنى كتيير وشكر خاص لانجى على توزيع مسيحنا وكمان ل اللى عملتيه لينا وكمان بقدم شر خاص جدا لابانوب مكرم على ترنيمه ارض وكروم بجد كانت تحفه وكان فيه اشادة كبيرة بالترنيمه دة بذات بجد مرسى ليكو كلكو ويارب دايما كدة معانا وبتساعدونا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو




لا شكر علي واجب الشكر لربنا أولا وأخيرا إنه جمعنا ف مكان زي ده لخدمة إسمه القدوس

تعيشــــــــــــــــــــوا وتخدمـــــــــــــــــوا​


----------



## sony2010 (28 أغسطس 2010)

abanoup makram قال:


> وانا كمان يا حبيب الرب سوني محتاج توزيع أيها الصامت ضروووووووووري
> وبسرعه
> وربنا يعوضك​



 كتير عليا الكلام الحلو ده انا ها ابعتلك التوزيع على صندوق البريد 

اذكرنى ف صلواتك

sony2010​


----------



## sony2010 (28 أغسطس 2010)

minabobos قال:


> يا جماع ياريت لو حد عنده توزيع لترنيمة تناسب عيد النيروز لكورال ابتدائى ينزلها وربنا يعوضكم


*انا عندى ترنيمة نورى حلوة اوى لكورال اطفال

لو عاوزها يا ريت تبلغنى

تحياتى 

sony2010*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن يا أخ سوني تبعتلي الترنيمه في رساله خاصه علي المنتدي مش علي الميل
لأن الميل بتاعي في كم رسايل رهيب بتوصل فيه  ف ممكن ما ألقاش التوزيع وسطهم​


----------



## minabobos (30 أغسطس 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *انا عندى ترنيمة نورى حلوة اوى لكورال اطفال
> 
> لو عاوزها يا ريت تبلغنى
> 
> ...



طب انا مش عارف الترنيمة اوى ياريت لو هتبعت التويزع تبعت ليا الكلمات او الرتنيمة صوت
ومعلش بجد انا عارف انى بتعبك سمحنى بقه
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*كل عيد نيروز و انتم بخير ​*


----------



## minabobos (18 سبتمبر 2010)

فين يا جماعة النشاط بتعه الموضوع محدش بيشارك باية ارائه لية تفيد الناس اللى ماسك كورالات


----------



## sony2010 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمة
بصراحة كنت مش بقدر ادخل علشان كان عندنا شوية مشاكل فى الكنيسة وطالب صلوات كل الناس

بالنسبة للكورال والتوزيعات

كنت عاوز منكم اى ترانيم تخص الكنيسة علشان عندى حفلة تدشين الكنيسة ومش عارف احضر ترانيم ايه 
محتاج حد يفكر معايا

ملحوظة الكورال من سن حضانة لغاية ثانوى

مع تحياتى
sony 2010
*​


----------



## anosh (19 سبتمبر 2010)

minabobos قال:


> فين يا جماعة النشاط بتعه الموضوع محدش بيشارك باية ارائه لية تفيد الناس اللى ماسك كورالات



*مينا 
قول طلباااااااااااااااااااتك و احنا تحت امر الخدمه
لكن مافيش طلبات 

ربناااااااااااا معااااااااااااااك 
صلواااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (19 سبتمبر 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> بصراحة كنت مش بقدر ادخل علشان كان عندنا شوية مشاكل فى الكنيسة وطالب صلوات كل الناس
> 
> بالنسبة للكورال والتوزيعات
> ...




*ربنااااااااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااكم و يتمجد و يحل كل مشكله 
 بالنسبه للترانيم كلنا هاندور و اللى هالاقيه مناسب هاقولك عليها

ربناااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااك
و صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## sony2010 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا يا انجى وعارف انى بتعبكم معايا 

بس اعمل ايه بقى حظكم كده اخوكم ولازم تستحملونى 

تحياتى

sony2010
*​


----------



## sony2010 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*دى اخبار بالصور للحادث اللى فى الكنيسة*
​


----------



## anosh (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*بجد ربناااااااااااااااااا يرحمنااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 هو قادر انه يحمى ولاده من كل ضيق 
ربنااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااكم​*


----------



## sony2010 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*ارجوا الإهتمام حقيقى محتاج التوزيعات او على الاقل اسماء الترانيم
ملحوظة الحفلة هتبقى لعيد تدشين الكنيسة وعيد رسامة ابونا عندنا فيا ريت الإفادة

شكرا

تحياتى 
sony2010
*​


----------



## menamms (24 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعة معلش انا عندى طلب بس هو ممكن يكون صعب شوية 

انا عضو فى كورال وحصلت ظروف خلت المسئول عن عزف الأورج فى الكورال يسافر واحنا معناش آلات تانى فى الكورال وخصوصاً فى فترة الدراسة 

فأرجو ان لو حد يقدر يبعت لى اى توزيعات لترانيم علشان نقدر نكمل بالكورال والخدمة ماتوقفش 
انا عارف ان اى حد بيطلب توزيع بيقول اسم الترنيمة اللى عايزها بس انا بجد محتاج توزيعات اى ترانيم مش ترنيمة معينة 

وشكراا ليكم يا جماعة وشكراا على الخدمة اللى انتو بتعملوها للناس بموضوع التوزيعات ده


----------



## john 50 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة ليك يا اخ menamms انت ازاى عايز اى ترانيم يعنى انت قول انا عايز ترنيمة كذا وكذا وانا ممكن اساعدك فيها لكن انك تقول انا عايز اى ترنيمة دى صعبة اوى ان حد يساعدك فى موضوع مفتوح


----------



## anosh (24 سبتمبر 2010)

menamms قال:


> يا جماعة معلش انا عندى طلب بس هو ممكن يكون صعب شوية
> 
> انا عضو فى كورال وحصلت ظروف خلت المسئول عن عزف الأورج فى الكورال يسافر واحنا معناش آلات تانى فى الكورال وخصوصاً فى فترة الدراسة
> 
> ...



*اهلا بيك وسطينا و شرفت المنتدى 
انا هاكون معاااااااااااك صريحه يا مينا 
صعب جداااااااااااااااا انك تخلى الموضوع مفتوح 
يعنى مثلا حد عنده توزيعات كتير جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كذا جيجا
هايرفعهملك ازااااااااااااااااى و امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا هاقولك على حاجه احسن
 النت مليان توزيعاااااااااااااااااااااااات كتيييييييييييييير بجد هاتفيدك 
و فى المنتدى هناااااااااااااا فيه موضوع بتاع توزيعات و موسيقى ترانيم فى قسم الترانيم ادخل و حمل كل التوزيعات اللى فيه 
و حاول تدور على جوجل اكتب توزيعات و موسيقى ترانيم و دور و حمل هاتلاقى كتير 
و المنتديات مليانه
و احنا هنا كلنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااك بس انت حدد ترانيم
 و لو اى حد عنده التوزيعات مش هايتاخر عليك 
ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااكم و يبارك خدمكتم 
*​


----------



## anosh (24 سبتمبر 2010)

john 50 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ليك يا اخ menamms انت ازاى عايز اى ترانيم يعنى انت قول انا عايز ترنيمة كذا وكذا وانا ممكن اساعدك فيها لكن انك تقول انا عايز اى ترنيمة دى صعبة اوى ان حد يساعدك فى موضوع مفتوح




*عندك حق 
و اهلا بيك فى خدمتناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## john 50 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *عندك حق
> و اهلا بيك فى خدمتناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​




ميرسى انا ليا الشرف انى اشتغل فى الخدمة دى


----------



## sony2010 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا بالأعضاء الجدد ونتمنى نقدر نخدمكم

تحياتى
sony2010
​


----------



## sony2010 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ارجوا منكم يا جماعة الرد عليا بالترانيم اللى تخص عيد الكنيسة

حتى لو اسم الترانيم وانا ها اتصرف فى التوزيع

صلولى
sony2010
*​


----------



## menamms (25 سبتمبر 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *ارجوا منكم يا جماعة الرد عليا بالترانيم اللى تخص عيد الكنيسة
> 
> حتى لو اسم الترانيم وانا ها اتصرف فى التوزيع
> 
> ...





انا هقولك على اسماء ترانيم فيه منهم معروف وفيه منهم مش معروف بس هو عموماً الترانيم اللى عن الكنيسة بتبقى ترانيم تراثية زى 
كنيستى القبطية
كنيستى أرجو لكى
وفيه كمان كام ترنيمة مش تراثية اسمائهم 
اسألوا التاريخ
تحت كنيستى جسد 
حكاية كنيسة

الترانيم ديه اتقالت فى الكنيسة عندنا فى مؤتمر تاريخ الكنيسة

وانا لو عرفت ترانيم تانى هبقى اقولك عليها

ارجو انى اكون قدرت افيدك


ومعلش انا عندى طلب منك .... لو لقيت توزيعات كويسة للترانيم ديه يا ريت ترفعها عشان انا محتاجهم للظروق اللى انا ذكرتها قبل كدة فى الموضوع ده ... وشكرااااا ليك ولأهتمامك بموضوع التوزيعات ده


----------



## anosh (27 سبتمبر 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *ارجوا منكم يا جماعة الرد عليا بالترانيم اللى تخص عيد الكنيسة
> 
> حتى لو اسم الترانيم وانا ها اتصرف فى التوزيع
> 
> ...



*سونى
 اولا :اسفه على التاخير فى الرد 
ثانيا : فيه ترانيم كتييييييييييير للكنيسة 
هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها 
 كنيستى القبطيه عربى و انجليزى 
 دوبى دوبى فينا 
 خدمتنا فى ايدك ( لبهجت عدلى و ديه جديده )
 كل سنه و انا خدامك( فى البوم مجنون)  
 ياكنيستى قومى و سبحى ( البوم املنا فيك انجى اسحق )
 ممكن ترنيمة شكرا لله الذى يقودنا تناسب الموضوع شويه 
 ان لم تبنى انت البيت 

شوف انت عايز منهم ايه و انا ابعت لك التوزيعات اللى عندى
*​


----------



## menamms (27 سبتمبر 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *ارجوا منكم يا جماعة الرد عليا بالترانيم اللى تخص عيد الكنيسة
> 
> حتى لو اسم الترانيم وانا ها اتصرف فى التوزيع
> 
> ...



فيه ترنيمة حلوة قوى عن الكنيسة ... هى كانت الشعار بتاع مهرجان الكرازة 2007 تقريباً
اللى هى كنيستى أمى ... وتوزيعها هتلاقيه موجود على النت .... 
هى مش طويلة قوى هى فى حدود دقيقتين بس جميلة جدا


----------



## antonyfaham (27 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه سلام المسيح معكم 
اريد توزيع ترنيمه يسوع رفيقى ...شاكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## sony2010 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *سونى
> اولا :اسفه على التاخير فى الرد
> ثانيا : فيه ترانيم كتييييييييييير للكنيسة
> هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها
> ...




*شكرا يا انجى على ردك واسف ان كنت بلح عليكى كتير  فى الموضوع ده بس علشان انا بحب اكون مجهز للحفلة قبلها بفترة كافية

اذا سمحتى تبعتيلى الترانيم :

هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها

خدمتنا فى ايدك

يا كنيستى قومى وسبحى

بالنسبة للباقى موجودين عندى 

شكرا ليكى وصلواتك معايا 


تحياتى 

sony2010
*​


----------



## sony2010 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

menamms قال:


> انا هقولك على اسماء ترانيم فيه منهم معروف وفيه منهم مش معروف بس هو عموماً الترانيم اللى عن الكنيسة بتبقى ترانيم تراثية زى
> كنيستى القبطية
> كنيستى أرجو لكى
> وفيه كمان كام ترنيمة مش تراثية اسمائهم
> ...




*انا بشكرك على اهتمامك
صلى من اجلى

sony2010
*​


----------



## markos saeed (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*ازيكو يا شباب يارب تكونو كويسين انا محتاج توزيع ترنيمه جديدة وكويسه عن الكنيسه لانى عندى حفله قريب ياريت تساعدونى 
*​


----------



## anosh (1 أكتوبر 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *شكرا يا انجى على ردك واسف ان كنت بلح عليكى كتير  فى الموضوع ده بس علشان انا بحب اكون مجهز للحفلة قبلها بفترة كافية
> 
> اذا سمحتى تبعتيلى الترانيم :
> 
> ...


*
طيب الترانيم نفسها موجوده على النت كتييييييييييييير 
حملها و اسمعها و شوف اذا كانت هايعجبك حاجه منها و الا لالالالالالالالالالالالالا؟
لان النت عندى ضعيف  و مش عارفه ارفع حاجه*​


----------



## anosh (1 أكتوبر 2010)

antonyfaham قال:


> سلام ونعمه سلام المسيح معكم
> اريد توزيع ترنيمه يسوع رفيقى ...شاكر تعب محبتكم



*جاااااااااااااااااااااارى رفع الترنيمة *​


----------



## sony2010 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

antonyfaham قال:


> سلام ونعمه سلام المسيح معكم
> اريد توزيع ترنيمه يسوع رفيقى ...شاكر تعب محبتكم




*ده توزيع يسوع رفيقى 
اضغط على السهم

*
*:download:

تحياتى
SONY2010
*​


----------



## anosh (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى سونى 
على اهتمامك بالخدمه و تعبك 
ربنااااااااااااا يباركك
و يعوض تعبك خير ​*


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين لانه عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع​​


----------



## sony2010 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى سونى
> على اهتمامك بالخدمه و تعبك
> ربنااااااااااااا يباركك
> و يعوض تعبك خير ​*


*انا ماستاهلش الشكر 
اللى يستاهل ربنا 
وبعدين احنا هنا كلنا اخوات
يعنى اللى ها يطلب حاجة انا مش ها اقدر اتأخر عنه

صلولى كتير 
sony2010
*​


----------



## anosh (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربناااااااااااااااااااا يبارك الجميع​*


----------



## petros2013 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا أنا بيتر من كنيسة الملاك طوسون ومحتاج توزيع لما الشمس تغيب بسرعهههههههههههههه جدا معلش علشان مزنوء فيه و عاوز حد يوزعلى ترنيمه و شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (3 أكتوبر 2010)

petros2013 قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا أنا بيتر من كنيسة الملاك طوسون ومحتاج توزيع لما الشمس تغيب بسرعهههههههههههههه جدا معلش علشان مزنوء فيه و عاوز حد يوزعلى ترنيمه و شكرا لتعب محبتكم



*اهلا بيك معانا 
بصراحه انا مش عندى التوزيع 
بس اكيد لو عند اى حد من اخواتى 
مش هايتاخر عليك 
ربناااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## sony2010 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

petros2013 قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا أنا بيتر من كنيسة الملاك طوسون ومحتاج توزيع لما الشمس تغيب بسرعهههههههههههههه جدا معلش علشان مزنوء فيه و عاوز حد يوزعلى ترنيمه و شكرا لتعب محبتكم


*اهلا بيك يا بيتر وسط اخواتك 

بالنسبة للترنيمة 

اضغط على السهم


:download:
لما الشمس تغيب

صلى من أجلى

SONY2010



*​


----------



## sony2010 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *اهلا بيك معانا
> بصراحه انا مش عندى التوزيع
> بس اكيد لو عند اى حد من اخواتى
> مش هايتاخر عليك
> ربناااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااك*​



*طبعا يا انوش احنا هنا كلنا اخوات وهدفنا اننا نقدر نوصل التوزيعات الموجودة عندنا للى يحتاجها
صلوا من أجل الخدمة


تحياتى
sony2010*​


----------



## petros2013 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

petros2013 قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى أنا بيتر من كنيسة الملاك طوسون ومحتاج توزيع لما الشمس تغيب بسرعهههههههههههههه جدا معلش علشان مزنوء فيه و عاوز حد يوزعلى ترنيمه و شكرا لتعب محبتكم


 هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يجماعه محدش رد ليه؟


----------



## petros2013 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا جماعه لتعب محبتكم بجد لتعب محبتكم معايا


----------



## anosh (5 أكتوبر 2010)

petros2013 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا جماعه لتعب محبتكم بجد لتعب محبتكم معايا



*لا شكر على واجب*​


----------



## minabobos (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخير ع اجمل اعضاء 
كنت محتاج توزع لترنيمة اطفال  لسن ابتدائى علشان الكورال  وحفلة راس السنة


----------



## medo_2010200 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152251
ياريت نخوش يا جماعه على الموضوع 
دا الموضوع  اللى فية برومو البوم نورتى الوراق لفريق  جمعتنا العدرا 
بجد مستنى  اعرف  رايكم ف الالبوم دا​​


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليكن أصحابك بالآلاف وكاتم أسرارك من الألـف واحد + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​*


----------



## تامر جورج (15 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام رب المجد مع الجميع انا بكتب ترانيم وكان ليا تجربه انتاج شريط باسم راحه للمرنمه الجديدة سوزان ايوب ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط القبول من كل الذين سمعوة وباسم يسوع هكرر التجربه ولو اى حد عايز يشاركنا الخدمه سواء بكلمات او الحان او توزيع انا مستعد لسماع الاعمال فى اى وقت


----------



## markos saeed (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخير يا جماعه بجد وحشنى كتيير انا معلش محتاج توزيع ترنيمه كل سنه وانا خدامك لو حد عندة يبعتهالى ضرورى


----------



## anosh (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تامر جورج قال:


> سلام رب المجد مع الجميع انا بكتب ترانيم وكان ليا تجربه انتاج شريط باسم راحه للمرنمه الجديدة سوزان ايوب ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط القبول من كل الذين سمعوة وباسم يسوع هكرر التجربه ولو اى حد عايز يشاركنا الخدمه سواء بكلمات او الحان او توزيع انا مستعد لسماع الاعمال فى اى وقت



*اهلا بيك يا تامر 
و شرفت خدمتنا 

و انا ليا الالبوم بتاعى ( املنا فيك )
من كلماتى و الحانى انا و زوجى استاذ هانى رمزى 
ممكن حضرتك تحمله او تحمل البرومو بتاعه و تسمعه
و لو عجبتك الالحان و الكلمات 
احنا اتحت امرك فى الكتابه و التلحين 
و ليا كمان ترنيمة من الالبوم ( مش هاسيب ايدك ياربى ) 
بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل تذاع على قناة اغابى حاليا 
فى انتظار ردك و رايك فى الالبوم 

و ربناااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااك 
صلى عنى 
انجى اسحق 
(مرنمه و كاتبه و ملحنه و مذيعة برنامج طبيب اغابى على قناة اغابى )*​


----------



## minsandra (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام يا شباب 
لو سمحتو انا محتاج توزيع لترنيمة بارك بلادى
ودى هتكون لكورال شباب 
ومعلش ياريت يكون التوزيع هادى شويه
مستنى ابداعاتكم


----------



## petros2013 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

تامر جورج قال:


> سلام رب المجد مع الجميع انا بكتب ترانيم وكان ليا تجربه انتاج شريط باسم راحه للمرنمه الجديدة سوزان ايوب ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط القبول من كل الذين سمعوة وباسم يسوع هكرر التجربه ولو اى حد عايز يشاركنا الخدمه سواء بكلمات او الحان او توزيع انا مستعد لسماع الاعمال فى اى وقت


 
أنا يا تامر بكتب ممكن تتواصل معايا على الأيميل وأأولك كل أللى عندى

                 أخوك بيتر رجائى (مؤلف و مرنم )


----------



## petros2013 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

انا طبعا بحييكى يا أنجى على المجهود الكبير أللى أنتى عملاه ربنا يكون معاكى و يأويكى على الخدمه الحلوه دى و يسنديك بمعونته
أنا ليا طلب صغير انا كنت بفكر أعمل ترنيمه سينجل و أحطها فى شريط و معايا الكلام بس عاوز لحن ها تأدرى تلحنى


----------



## petros2013 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ها تأضرى تخدمى فى الموضوع ده


----------



## sony2010 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*بجد انا زعلان منكم علشان انا طلبت منكم حاجات ومحدش عبرنى مع انى مش بتأخر عن حد*

*انا اخر مرة ها اطلب منكم حاجة ويا ريت تثبتولى ان تفكيرى غلط*

*انا عاوز توزيع ترنيمة لمارجرجس وترنيمة للملاك ميخائيل


تحياتى 
sony2010
*​


----------



## petros2013 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

أسم الترانيم أيه و أنا هحال أشوفهملك


----------



## amir yousef (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم رب القوات 
*مساء الخير على كل خدام المسيح عايز اقول حاجة انا احبط كثيرا لما شفت كلامكم على الكورالات *
*لانى بعمل كورال لمرحلة اعدادى وارجوكوا ساعدونى لكى ينموا اسم المسيح على افواههم ارجوكوا انا محتاج موسيقى ترانيم ومش قادر انزل من على النت خالص ارجوكوا اللى يقدر يساعدنى بأى شى وانا تحت امر اى شخص وانا مستعد جدأ لدفع اى تكاليف لاى ترانيم بس رجاء الاهتمام لو ممكن حد يساعد الكورال ممكن يبعتلى على الاميل بتاعى ** وانا مستعد اروح اى مكان داخل مصر ارجوكوا الاهتمام صلوا من اجل الخدمة وربنا يبارك خدمتكم *
*ارجوكم محدش يزعل منى علشان انا عارف انى كلامى دة فية اسلوب شحاتة بس بجد انا غيور جدا على خدمتى*​


----------



## anosh (24 أكتوبر 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *بجد انا زعلان منكم علشان انا طلبت منكم حاجات ومحدش عبرنى مع انى مش بتأخر عن حد*
> 
> *انا اخر مرة ها اطلب منكم حاجة ويا ريت تثبتولى ان تفكيرى غلط*
> 
> ...



*سونى 
رجاء محبه بلاش تاخد موقف 
صدقنى ترانيم القديسين المعينه ديه مش عن حد توزيعات ليها كتير 
يعنى انا مثلا مش عندى حاجه لمارجرجس ولا للملاك ميخائيل 
و ممكن يكون مش عند اى حد مننا هنا 
صدقنى لو كانت عند حد ماكنش حد اتاخر عليك 
ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك و يبارك خدمتك 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (24 أكتوبر 2010)

petros2013 قال:


> انا طبعا بحييكى يا أنجى على المجهود الكبير أللى أنتى عملاه ربنا يكون معاكى و يأويكى على الخدمه الحلوه دى و يسنديك بمعونته
> أنا ليا طلب صغير انا كنت بفكر أعمل ترنيمه سينجل و أحطها فى شريط و معايا الكلام بس عاوز لحن ها تأدرى تلحنى




*ميرسى يابطرس
على ذوقك و تشجيعك 
و اسفه على تاخيرى فى الرد لان صدقنى انا مش بدخل المنتدى كتير الايام ديه 

ياريت ترفع لى كلمات الترنيمة اللى عندك و باذن المسيح الحنهالك 

بس ياترى انت فيه حد فعلا هاتشارك معاه فى الالبوم و الا انت هاتجهزها و بعدين هاتشوف 

على العموم لو انت فعلا موهوب و بتكتب كويس ممكن تروح اى استديو و تعرض عليهم 
على اساس ان فيه ناس بتروح الاستديوهات و تسال على حد بيكتب او حد بيلحن 
و ممكن بعد كده تلاقى شغل جايلك كتيييييييييييييييييير 


فى انتظار كلمااااااااااااااااااتك 
و ربناااااااااا معاك و ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر 
و صلواااااااااااااااااااتك عنى*​


----------



## anosh (24 أكتوبر 2010)

amir yousef قال:


> بسم رب القوات
> *مساء الخير على كل خدام المسيح عايز اقول حاجة انا احبط كثيرا لما شفت كلامكم على الكورالات *
> *لانى بعمل كورال لمرحلة اعدادى وارجوكوا ساعدونى لكى ينموا اسم المسيح على افواههم ارجوكوا انا محتاج موسيقى ترانيم ومش قادر انزل من على النت خالص ارجوكوا اللى يقدر يساعدنى بأى شى وانا تحت امر اى شخص وانا مستعد جدأ لدفع اى تكاليف لاى ترانيم بس رجاء الاهتمام لو ممكن حد يساعد الكورال ممكن يبعتلى على الاميل بتاعى ** وانا مستعد اروح اى مكان داخل مصر ارجوكوا الاهتمام صلوا من اجل الخدمة وربنا يبارك خدمتكم *
> *ارجوكم محدش يزعل منى علشان انا عارف انى كلامى دة فية اسلوب شحاتة بس بجد انا غيور جدا على خدمتى*​



*امير
اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك و شرفت خدمتنا بمشاركتك
انا مش فاهمه انت ليه مش قادر انك ترفع توزيعات من على النت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مش فاهمه ايه السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لان بمنتهى البساطه اى حد هايتعامل معاك على النت على الايميل ايه الفرق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على فكره ممنوع وضع الايميلات 
و اكيد المشرف هايحذفه 

المهم انت مادام عندك استعداد انك تدفع ايه المشكله انك تدور على موزع و تتعامل معاه للخدمه 
يعنى اقل ترنيمة ممكن تتعمل للخدمه من 75 جنيه او 100 جنيه للترنيمه

و صدقنى فيه كتييييييييييييييييير توزيعات على النت تصلح لك ياريت فعلا تستفيد منها و تحملها 
او كلف حد عندك من كنيستك يدور و يحمل كل توزيعات الترانيم اللى على كل المنتديات 

و ممكن لما يكون عندك عرض و محتاج توزيعات ترانيم معينه 
قولنا اسماء التراينم و اكيد لو التوزيعات عند اى حد فينا مش هايتاخر عليك

ربنااااااااااااا يساندك و يبارك خدمتك 
و صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك معانا  *​


----------



## anosh (24 أكتوبر 2010)

minabobos قال:


> مساء الخير ع اجمل اعضاء
> كنت محتاج توزع لترنيمة اطفال  لسن ابتدائى علشان الكورال  وحفلة راس السنة



*هاحاول ارفع لك اللى عندى 
 ربنااااااااااااا يدبر*​


----------



## sony2010 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *سونى
> رجاء محبه بلاش تاخد موقف
> صدقنى ترانيم القديسين المعينه ديه مش عن حد توزيعات ليها كتير
> يعنى انا مثلا مش عندى حاجه لمارجرجس ولا للملاك ميخائيل
> ...



*انا مش بقصد الترانيم بتاعت القديسين انا اقصد ترانيم الكنيسة 
اللى طلبتها منكم وانتى قلتى ان عندك توزيعات وقلتلك على الحاجات اللى عاوزها وانتى بعد كده معرفش ايه اللى حصل خلاكى مش بتدخلى نت

عموما اتمنى انى يكون فى حد يرد على طلبى

ترانيم الكنيسة
ترانيم القديسين


تحياتى 
sony2010
*​


----------



## markos saeed (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*هو يا جماعه محدش بيرد على طلبى ليه؟!!!*
​


----------



## anosh (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا جماعه بجد انا اسفه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على تقصيرى و على عدم تواجدى فى المنتدى بس صدقونى غصب عنى 

سونى
 انا اسفه انى نسيت موضوع ترانيم عن الكنيسة 

مرقس
 ياريت تكرر لى بس طلبك كان ايه ؟

سامحونى على عدم تواجدى لظروف شغلى 

و ياريت اللى يقدر يساعد مايبخلش على الخدمه 

ربناااااااااااااا مع الجميع*​


----------



## menamms (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا جماعة من فضلكم لو أى حد عنده التوزيعات اللى فى الصفحة ديه

http://www.word-knights.net/Molka/Music/

يا ريت يرفعها على اى موثع تانى او يجمعها ... لأن التوزيعات ديه كتيرة وممكن تنفع ناس كتير ... لكن أنا للأسف مش بترضى تتحمل عندى .. ولما كتبت كدة فى المنتدى فى الموضوع بتاع Molka Molkan صاحب الموضوع اللى نازل فيه التوزيعات ديه .... محدش رد عليا ... ولما كتبت فى فسم الابلاغ عن الروابط التى لا تعمل .. كان الرد ان اللينكات شغالة .. ومحدش استجاب لطلبى من الناس اللى اللينكات شغالة عندها و أعاد رفعهم على موضع آخر ... فيا ريت حد هنا يستجيب لطلبى ده من فضلكم *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

menamms قال:


> *يا جماعة من فضلكم لو أى حد عنده التوزيعات اللى فى الصفحة ديه
> 
> http://www.word-knights.net/molka/music/
> 
> يا ريت يرفعها على اى موثع تانى او يجمعها ... لأن التوزيعات ديه كتيرة وممكن تنفع ناس كتير ... لكن أنا للأسف مش بترضى تتحمل عندى .. ولما كتبت كدة فى المنتدى فى الموضوع بتاع molka molkan صاحب الموضوع اللى نازل فيه التوزيعات ديه .... محدش رد عليا ... ولما كتبت فى فسم الابلاغ عن الروابط التى لا تعمل .. كان الرد ان اللينكات شغالة .. ومحدش استجاب لطلبى من الناس اللى اللينكات شغالة عندها و أعاد رفعهم على موضع آخر ... فيا ريت حد هنا يستجيب لطلبى ده من فضلكم *



سورى يا مينا على التأخير 
تم وضع الموسوعة مرفوعة على موقع الفور شير 
وجارى رفع المجموعة التانية 
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## anosh (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا بنت العدراء لسرعة الاستجابه 
الرب يبارك حياااااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## menamms (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> سورى يا مينا على التأخير
> تم وضع الموسوعة مرفوعة على موقع الفور شير
> وجارى رفع المجموعة التانية
> سلام ونعمة
> ​



شكراااااااااا كتير على الاستجابة السريعة ده 
بجد انا مش عارف اقول انا مبسوط أد أيه 
ميرسى جداااااااااا على المجموعة الأولى وربنا يساعدك فى رفع المجموعة التانية


----------



## markos saeed (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*اولا مفيش مشكله يل انجى حصل خير انا كنت بسأل على توزيع لترانيم (كل سنه وانا خدامك-لاتشمتى-اسمحيلى يا اكليسيا) بجد محتاجهم لو موجودين لو مفيش مفيش مشكله هبقى اتصرف*
*ثانيا انا عندى ترنيمه مكتوبه عن العدرا حزينه عايز ابقى ابعتهالك لو ينفع تلحنيها علشان انا بحضر لحفله صلبوت السنادى*
​


----------



## anosh (28 أكتوبر 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> *اولا مفيش مشكله يل انجى حصل خير انا كنت بسأل على توزيع لترانيم (كل سنه وانا خدامك-لاتشمتى-اسمحيلى يا اكليسيا) بجد محتاجهم لو موجودين لو مفيش مفيش مشكله هبقى اتصرف*
> *ثانيا انا عندى ترنيمه مكتوبه عن العدرا حزينه عايز ابقى ابعتهالك لو ينفع تلحنيها علشان انا بحضر لحفله صلبوت السنادى*
> ​



*انا صدقنى مش عندى توزيعات الترانيم اللى انت طالبها 
 بجد ربناااااااااااا يبعتلك التوزيعات 

و ياريت تبعت لى كلمات ترنيمة العدراء اللى انت عايز تلحنها 
و بان المسيح الحنهالك قريب

و ربنااااااااااااااا يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس *​


----------



## petros2013 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا أنجى لأهتماميك أولا ثانيا أنا أسمى بيتر رجائى و رحت مع أسامه سبيع و ساتر و ماهر فريد و مينا شوقى و مينا صبحى كذا حفله و أسامه كبر فى دماغى موضوع التأليف و الترنيم بتشجيعه ليا ثالثا أرفعليك الكلمات فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## petros2013 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعه عندى مفجأه دا لينك منتدى فيه توزيعات كتير بس لازم تشترك الأول
http://www.avakaras.com/showthread.php?t=6423


----------



## petros2013 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعه عندى مفجأه دا لينك منتدى فيه توزيعات كتير بس لازم تشترك الأول
http://www.avakaras.com/showthread.php?t=6423


----------



## petros2013 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا أنجى لأهتماميك أولا ثانيا أنا أسمى بيتر رجائى و رحت مع أسامه سبيع و ساتر و ماهر فريد و مينا شوقى و مينا صبحى كذا حفله و أسامه كبر فى دماغى موضوع التأليف و الترنيم بتشجيعه ليا ثالثا أرفعليك الكلمات فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## petros2013 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعه عندى مفجأه دا لينك منتدى فيه توزيعات كتير بس لازم تشترك الأول
http://www.avakaras.com/showthread.php?t=6423


----------



## anosh (31 أكتوبر 2010)

petros2013 قال:


> شكرا يا أنجى لأهتماميك أولا ثانيا أنا أسمى بيتر رجائى و رحت مع أسامه سبيع و ساتر و ماهر فريد و مينا شوقى و مينا صبحى كذا حفله و أسامه كبر فى دماغى موضوع التأليف و الترنيم بتشجيعه ليا ثالثا أرفعليك الكلمات فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*للاسف انت مش هاتقدر تبعت رسايل خاصه لاى شخص على المنتدى لحد ماتكمل مشاركاتك فى المنتدى 50 مشاركه

دور على الفيس بوك ايميل هانى رمزى و ضيفه عندك و ابعت لى عليه الكلمات 
لان ممنوع وضع الايميلات على المنتدى 

بس انا مش فاهمه هل انت عندك البوم شغال فيه و عايز الحان و الا ايه الموضوع علشان بس اكون عارفه انا بشتغل فى ايه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااك 
و يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## petros2013 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

لاء أنا بحضر ترنيمه سينجل علشان عاوز أحتها فى ألبوم


----------



## petros2013 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *للاسف انت مش هاتقدر تبعت رسايل خاصه لاى شخص على المنتدى لحد ماتكمل مشاركاتك فى المنتدى 50 مشاركه*​
> 
> *دور على الفيس بوك ايميل هانى رمزى و ضيفه عندك و ابعت لى عليه الكلمات *
> *لان ممنوع وضع الايميلات على المنتدى *​
> ...


 أنا أولا بحضر ترنيمه سينجل و هحتها فى ألبوم 
ثانيا أنا ضفت هانى رمزى و بعتله الكلمات وهى أسمها غمضت عينى     :new4:


----------



## anosh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

petros2013 قال:


> أنا أولا بحضر ترنيمه سينجل و هحتها فى ألبوم
> ثانيا أنا ضفت هانى رمزى و بعتله الكلمات وهى أسمها غمضت عينى     :new4:



*اوكى انا هافتح و اشوفها 
و هارد عليك
صلواااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## petros2013 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *اوكى انا هافتح و اشوفها *
> 
> *و هارد عليك*
> 
> *صلواااااااااااااااتك*​


 أوك خلاص صلوات العدرا و القدسين بس عندى سؤال صغير أنتى هتخدى طبقة صوتى أزاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و شكرا لتعب محبتيك ربنا معاكى


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

petros2013 قال:


> أوك خلاص صلوات العدرا و القدسين بس عندى سؤال صغير أنتى هتخدى طبقة صوتى أزاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> و شكرا لتعب محبتيك ربنا معاكى



*بطرس 
انا مش لاقيه كلمات خاااااااااااااااااالص 
مش عارفه انت بعتها فين بالظبط
استاذنك ضيف الايميل بتاع هانى رمزى 20
على الايميل بتاعك و ابعت عليه 

كلمات الترنيمة 
و اى ترنيمة تانى تكون بصوتك علشان اتعرف على صوتك

بطرس ياريت اعرف انت بتحب انى نوع من انواع التلحين 
او اشكال الترانيم اللى بتحب تسمع لحنهاااااااااااااا 

فى انتظارك ضيف الايميل عندك على ايميلك 
و تبعت لى الحاجه كلها الكلمات و ترنيمة ليك كويسه 

ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااك *


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرقس سعيد 
بعد اذنك ابعت لى كلمات الترنيمة اللى عايزه تتلحن فى رساله 
من غير رفع على اى موقع *​


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بطرس انت موجود مش بترد ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## petros2013 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا مش لاقى الأيميل خالص


----------



## petros2013 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هو على الياهو


----------



## petros2013 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا لقيته على الياهو هو ده


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بطرس انا بعت لك ​*


----------



## petros2013 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا بعت الحاجه


----------



## petros2013 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وصلت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*معلش هو سؤال بس 
انت بتبعت على ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماوصلنيش حاجه خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## petros2013 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

hanyramzy20 على الياهو


----------



## petros2013 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أنجى ما بتروديش ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*اوكى خلاص*


----------



## petros2013 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

أيه الأخبااااااااااااااااااااااار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anosh (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*بطرس 
انا بعت لك على الايميل راى بمنتهى الصراحه
 فى انتظار ردك و كلمات تانيه غير اللى بعتهالى 
لان بصراحه اللى انت بعتها لى انا مش شايفه فيها ترنيمة 

ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااك ​*


----------



## anosh (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرقس سعيد 
انا بدات فى تلحين الكلمات اللى بعتهالى 
و باذن المسيح اول ما اخلصها ابعتهالك 

صلوااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## markos saeed (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*انجى*
*بجد مرسى كتيييييييييييييير ليكى يا انجى دايما كدة تعبينك معلش ربنا يعوض تعبك وصلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى*
​


----------



## ROMA22 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام والنعمه 
لو سمحت انا محتاجه كلامات ترنيمه بمناسبه مرور سنه علي رسامه كاهن
ممكن لو سمحتواااااااااا المساعده
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (17 نوفمبر 2010)

roma22 قال:


> السلام والنعمه
> لو سمحت انا محتاجه كلامات ترنيمه بمناسبه مرور سنه علي رسامه كاهن
> ممكن لو سمحتواااااااااا المساعده
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*اهلا بيكى معانا و شرفتى خدمتنا المتواضعه
ممكن بعد اذنك تكتبى لى الاتى :
اسم الكاهن و اسم الكنيسة 
و لو ليه اعمال مميز بيها معينه او صفه خاصه بيه او اى معلومات 
تانيه تحبى تضيفيها 
و ياريت اعرف عايزه كلمات بس و الا كلمات ملحنه 
ترنيمة جاهزه يعنى مش كلمات بس 

ربنااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااكى 
و صلى من اجلى   *​


----------



## JesusHeart2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ذكر في الكتاب المقدس 3 معجزات للسيد المسيح لأقامة الموتى
 1. اقامة ابنة ياريرس 2. اقامة ابن ارملة نايين 3. اقامة لعازر 
تشير الي تسلسل الخطية في الأنسان
1. انسان في بداية الخطية ولكنة مازال داخل الكنيسة
2. انسان في منتصف الطريق وترك الكنيسة
3. انسان توغل في الخطية وترك الكنيسة حتى ظهرت العفونة
يا ريت لو حد يقدر يكتب لي ترنيمة عن الموضوع ده
وربنا يعوضكم عن خدمتكم


----------



## sony2010 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمة يا جماعة وحشتونى كتير اتمنى تكونوا كلكم بخير 


تحياتى
sony2010
*​


----------



## ROMA22 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *اهلا بيكى معانا و شرفتى خدمتنا المتواضعه
> ممكن بعد اذنك تكتبى لى الاتى :
> اسم الكاهن و اسم الكنيسة
> و لو ليه اعمال مميز بيها معينه او صفه خاصه بيه او اى معلومات
> ...


شكرا خالص علي الترحيب
اسم الكاهن ابونا يحنس
الكنيسه الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس
هو بخدم في خدمه خرجيين
مميز في قداساته وافتقاده ...........
وعايزها كلمات بس
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesusheart2010 قال:


> ذكر في الكتاب المقدس 3 معجزات للسيد المسيح لأقامة الموتى
> 1. اقامة ابنة ياريرس 2. اقامة ابن ارملة نايين 3. اقامة لعازر
> تشير الي تسلسل الخطية في الأنسان
> 1. انسان في بداية الخطية ولكنة مازال داخل الكنيسة
> ...



*هو فيه ترنيمة بتتكلم عن معجزات السيد المسيح كلها 
لو عايزها ارفعهالك 
لكن صعب عليا جدااااااااااااا الايام ديه انى اكتب 
لانى بصراحه عندنا نهضة و عروض و مافيش وقت 

ربنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااك 
و صلوااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرقس سعيد 
انا بعت لك فى رساله كذا لحن بالنسبه للقرار
 اسمعهم كويس و قولى ايه الاحسن فيهم *​


----------



## JesusHeart2010 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *هو فيه ترنيمة بتتكلم عن معجزات السيد المسيح كلها *
> 
> *لو عايزها ارفعهالك *
> *لكن صعب عليا جدااااااااااااا الايام ديه انى اكتب *
> ...


 شكرا كثيراً للأهتمامك ربنا يعوض تعب نحبتك
لو ممكن تبعتلي الترنيمة الجهزة دلوقتي وبالنسبة للترنيمة التانية انا مش مستعجل عليها بس اول ما وقتك يسمح يا ريت لو تقدؤ تكتبهالي
وشكرا ليك كتير


----------



## princemina (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام يا اخت انجى وسلام لكل اعضاء المنتدى ،،، وحشتنى طبعا كتابتك يا مرنمة بقالى فترة مخدتش حاجة جديدة منك ،،،،عالعموم انا كان عندى فكرة عاوز انفذها فى كنيستنا  كنت محتاج منك المساعدة 
كنت عاوز حوار حلو ينفع قصة ممكن نمثلها كشباب او شبات ليها هدف معين ومهم بخصوص نهاية السنة دى وبداية السنة الجديدة وندخل فيها شوية ترانيم للتوبة ويبقى مدة الفقرة كلها 15 د بالكتييير وممكن لو دخلنا فيها بابا نويل  ..... علشان كدا محتاج منك لو تالفى الحوار طبعا لانى واثق فى كتابتك ،،،، وعارف انك مشغولة بس دا طلبى من فترة وياريت تخدمينى فيه بالعكس هتخدمى كل الكنيسة وشبابها ،،،،،،،، 
                                                                                              محتاج الرد فى اقرب فرصة 
                                                                                                                            شكراا


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_سلام ونعمة  _
_كان ليا  طلب هو  رخم بس معلشى استحملونى_
_انا  كان بقالى فترة  مش  بخدم كشماس_
_وكنت محتاج لاسهل واسرع الالحان _
_اللى ممكن تتحفظ_​


----------



## anosh (29 نوفمبر 2010)

princemina قال:


> سلام يا اخت انجى وسلام لكل اعضاء المنتدى ،،، وحشتنى طبعا كتابتك يا مرنمة بقالى فترة مخدتش حاجة جديدة منك ،،،،عالعموم انا كان عندى فكرة عاوز انفذها فى كنيستنا  كنت محتاج منك المساعدة
> كنت عاوز حوار حلو ينفع قصة ممكن نمثلها كشباب او شبات ليها هدف معين ومهم بخصوص نهاية السنة دى وبداية السنة الجديدة وندخل فيها شوية ترانيم للتوبة ويبقى مدة الفقرة كلها 15 د بالكتييير وممكن لو دخلنا فيها بابا نويل  ..... علشان كدا محتاج منك لو تالفى الحوار طبعا لانى واثق فى كتابتك ،،،، وعارف انك مشغولة بس دا طلبى من فترة وياريت تخدمينى فيه بالعكس هتخدمى كل الكنيسة وشبابها ،،،،،،،،
> محتاج الرد فى اقرب فرصة
> شكراا



*حمد الله على السلامه و يارب تكون بخير انت و كنيستك و خدمتك كلهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا فهمت من كلامك كده انك عايز اسكتش عن راس السنه و يحتوى على ترانيم للتوبه 
انا هاقولك على حاجه انت دور الاول على النت على اسكتش لراس السنه و شوف هاتوصل لايه
و لو فيه اى اسكتش عجبك و محتاج تعديل ابعتهولى و اعدله و نضيف الترانيم 
معلش انا بس علشان شغلى فى اغابى و كده مش فاضيه زى الاول 
و انا هاشوف عندى الاسكتشات و لو لاقيت حاجه تناسب الشباب هاقولك و ارفعهالك

ربنااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااك
و صلى من اجلى كتييييييييييييير 
*​


----------



## anosh (29 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _سلام ونعمة  _
> _كان ليا  طلب هو  رخم بس معلشى استحملونى_
> _انا  كان بقالى فترة  مش  بخدم كشماس_
> _وكنت محتاج لاسهل واسرع الالحان _
> _اللى ممكن تتحفظ_​




*اولا اهلا بيك معانا فى خدمتنا المتواضعه 

هو بصراحه انا كبنت مش هاخدمك اوى فى موضوع الالحان 
بس ممكن حضرتك تكتب طلبك فى طلبات الترانيم 
و اكيد هاتلاقى طلبك 
ربناااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااك
و صلواااااااااااااتك عنى*​


----------



## anosh (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرقس سعيد 
انا بعت لك فى رساله اللحن النهائى للترنيمة 
و كمان كلمات الترنيمة بعد تعديل بسيط فيها 
و فى انتظار ردك​*


----------



## princemina (29 نوفمبر 2010)

لالالالالا فهمتينى غلط انا مش عاوز اسكتشات او حاجة ،،، انا كنت محتاج حوار متألف يكون فيه كلام عن التوبة وازاى نستعد لرأس السنة الجديدة وبعدين ندخل فيه ترانيم للتوبة وفيديوهات للميلاد وكداااااا نجمع حوار حلو بين حتى 3 شخصيات وراوى فى مدة قصيرة ..... وياريت تخدمينى وتحطى الخدمة دى فى بالك


----------



## anosh (29 نوفمبر 2010)

princemina قال:


> لالالالالا فهمتينى غلط انا مش عاوز اسكتشات او حاجة ،،، انا كنت محتاج حوار متألف يكون فيه كلام عن التوبة وازاى نستعد لرأس السنة الجديدة وبعدين ندخل فيه ترانيم للتوبة وفيديوهات للميلاد وكداااااا نجمع حوار حلو بين حتى 3 شخصيات وراوى فى مدة قصيرة ..... وياريت تخدمينى وتحطى الخدمة دى فى بالك



*طيب اوكى مافيش مشكله 
 بس ممكن تساعدنى و تقول على النقط اللى تحب تتكلم فيها و الا انا احددها
و عايز الحوار كاتامل اثناء الصلاة مع ترانيم و الا عايزه فقره ربع ساعه كده مع بوربوينت و ترانيم ؟ 
 و كمان عايز الحوار بين 2 و الا 3 زى ما انت بتقول انه راوى 
طيب هو راوى لايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## princemina (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بصى انا عاوزة يكون 2 بيتحاوروا عن نهاية السنة وازاى نتوب وهل السنة الجدية هنعمل فيها ايه جديد ونعمل مع ربنا ايه ،،، كمان هيبقى فى راوى من ورا الاحداث بتاعتهم بيسأل هل فعلا نسينا ربنا وبيتكلم كخلفية لحوار اللاتنين اللى بيتكلموا ،،، وفى الوسط طبعا هندخل مقاطع ترانيم للتوبة وكمان حاجاات للبابا عن التوبة وازاى ابدأ سنة جديدة ..... متنسيش الحوار كله هيتعرض فى اجتماع الشباب يعنى هيبقى شبابى .... ياريت المساعدة السريعة منك وشكرا على تعاونك دايما معايا ...... وربنا معااااااااكى ويزيد خدمتك لانها فعلا ناجحة جدااااا


----------



## anosh (29 نوفمبر 2010)

princemina قال:


> بصى انا عاوزة يكون 2 بيتحاوروا عن نهاية السنة وازاى نتوب وهل السنة الجدية هنعمل فيها ايه جديد ونعمل مع ربنا ايه ،،، كمان هيبقى فى راوى من ورا الاحداث بتاعتهم بيسأل هل فعلا نسينا ربنا وبيتكلم كخلفية لحوار اللاتنين اللى بيتكلموا ،،، وفى الوسط طبعا هندخل مقاطع ترانيم للتوبة وكمان حاجاات للبابا عن التوبة وازاى ابدأ سنة جديدة ..... متنسيش الحوار كله هيتعرض فى اجتماع الشباب يعنى هيبقى شبابى .... ياريت المساعدة السريعة منك وشكرا على تعاونك دايما معايا ...... وربنا معااااااااكى ويزيد خدمتك لانها فعلا ناجحة جدااااا




*باذن المسيح هابداء فى الموضوع 
و اول ما اخلص حاجه هابعتهالك على طول
ممكن كمان ابعت لك الحاجه بوربوينت
بس صلوااااااااااااااااتك معاياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *اولا اهلا بيك معانا فى خدمتنا المتواضعه *​
> 
> *هو بصراحه انا كبنت مش هاخدمك اوى فى موضوع الالحان *
> *بس ممكن حضرتك تكتب طلبك فى طلبات الترانيم *
> ...


_ماشى  اولا  مرسى  ليكى وربنا يبارك خدمتيك _
_اما فى  حكايه الترانيم _
_فمش  هطلب منيك حاجة معينه بس ممكن  لو فى  اى حد جديد _
_وياريت لو ترانيم حزينه بحبها اوى_
_وربنا  يعوض تعبيك_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ماشى  اولا  مرسى  ليكى وربنا يبارك خدمتيك _
> _اما فى  حكايه الترانيم _
> _فمش  هطلب منيك حاجة معينه بس ممكن  لو فى  اى حد جديد _
> _وياريت لو ترانيم حزينه بحبها اوى_
> _وربنا  يعوض تعبيك_​


يا جون انجى تقصد يعنى انك تطلب الالحان فى موضوع 
طلبات الترانيم 
وبالنسبة للالحان ممكن تنزل السى دى ده وتشوف فى ايه من الحان مسموعة ومكتوبة تنفعك تحفظها 
وممكن كمان تبدأ تحفظ الحان كيهك لانها قررررررررربت
* كل سنة وانتم طيبين *


*اسطوانه الحان مهرجان الكرازه 2010 لجميع المراحل وتتضمن الاسطوانه الاتى :*
* 1- مقدمه لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا موسى*
* 2- الحان مهرجان الكرازه 2010 لجميع المراحل :*
* - مرحلة الحضانه - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
* - مرحله اولى وثانيه ابتدائى - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
* - مرحلة ثالثه ورابعه ابتدائى - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
* - مرحلة خامسه وسادسه ابتدائى - مستوى اول وثانى وموهوبين*
* - المرحله الاعداديه - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - المرحله الثانويه - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - المرحله الجامعيه - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - خريجيين - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - خدام وخامات - مستوى اول وثانى*
* - كبار وحرفيين - مستوى اول وثانى والمستوى المتميز*
* - ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه - مستوى اول وثانى والمستوى المتميز*
* - اسرة القديس ديديموس - المستوى الاول والثانى والمستوى المتميز*
* 3- منهج مهرجان الكرازه لكل المراحل*
* 4- الالحان مكتوبه لجميع المراحل*
* 5- شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2010 مكتوب وموسيقى وكلمات وبور بوينت*
* 6- برنامج يساعد على حفظ الالحان مع شرح تفصيلى بالصور لطريقة تشغيل البرنامج*
* 7- بعض البرامج اللازمه لتشغيل الاسطوانه*


*الجزء الاول*

* http://www.mediafire.com/?nytgjyjongh*
* الجزء الثانى*
* http://www.mediafire.com/?e3zghxzamej*
* الجزء الثالث*
* http://www.mediafire.com/?jhkmwhnjnow*

بالنسبة للترانيم الحزينة 
اتفضل الشريط ده 
شريط "صرخة ألم" لنخبة من المرنمين 40 ترنيمة حزينة

ربنا معاك ولو محتاج اى ترانيم اكتبها فى الموضوع المخصص
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكراااااااااااااااا يا باشا بجد  خدمة رائعة _
_ربنا يعوض تعبيك يا بنت العدرا_​


----------



## princemina (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك كتييييييير جدا على اهتمامك ،،،،، وانا عارف مشغولياتك وخصوصا الايام دى بس كل ما الموضوع خلص بسرعة كل ما بدأنا بدرى العمل واشتغلنا فيه علشان نعمله حاجة كويسة جداااااا ..... ربنا معااااااااكى وبصلى ان انك تخلصيلنا الشغل بتاعنا بدرى لانك مش هتخدمى بيه فرد بل خدمة اجتماع شباب كلها ،،، شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*بنت العدراء
ميرسى ياقمر على تعبك 
ربنااااااا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
و يفرح قلبك ياسكره​*


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*princemina

اتفضل طلبك 

ياريت تشوفه و تقولى رايك علشان لو عايز تعدل اى حاجه 
او لو عايز مثلا نختار الترانيم 


اللينك ( فاضل ايام ) اعداد انجى اسحق ​*
http://www.2shared.com/********/Et4knlcZ/____.html

*لينك اخر​*
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/17414332/72526163/____.rtf.html


----------



## princemina (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك جدا جدا جدا على مجهودك أانا لسه شايف اللينك ناو وشاكر تعب محبتك وتعبك معايا ... بس انا بيبقى عندى عشم فى الخدمة بتاعتكوا كبيرة ،،،،، على العموم اشكرك وجارى التحميل علشان اقراه 
شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2010)

princemina قال:


> أشكرك جدا جدا جدا على مجهودك أانا لسه شايف اللينك ناو وشاكر تعب محبتك وتعبك معايا ... بس انا بيبقى عندى عشم فى الخدمة بتاعتكوا كبيرة ،،،،، على العموم اشكرك وجارى التحميل علشان اقراه
> شكررررررررررررررررررررا



*لا شكر على واجب 
بس يارب الحوار يعجبك 

فى انتظار ردك 
ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*مرقس
 انا فى انتظار ردك 
بعت لك الترنيمة كامله ​*


----------



## minabobos (5 ديسمبر 2010)

يســـــــــــ بيحبـــــــــــــــك ــــــــــــوع


----------



## abraampr (15 ديسمبر 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

فى انتظار مساهمتكم معانا
خدمتنا بالمجان
فى انتظار طلباتكم الجميله وياريت كل واحد يطلب حاجة كلنا نساعد فيها 
وياريت كماان تقولولنا مواعيد حفلات الكورال ان حب حد مننا يروح يعنى
كلمات الترانيم الجديدة يتم ارسالها بالرسايل الخاصه 
وكذلك الترنيمة بعد تلحينها 
ومن الممكن ان نضع الترانيم ولكن تكون مضغوطة بباسورد معروف لنا فقط
حتى لايأخذ احد تعب احدكم وينسبه لنفسه


----------



## abraampr (15 ديسمبر 2010)

انا كنت عايز ترانيم لكورال سن اعدادى


----------



## anosh (15 ديسمبر 2010)

abraampr قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> فى انتظار مساهمتكم معانا
> خدمتنا بالمجان
> ...



*سورى معلش حضرتك بتتكلم عن ايه ؟
 و موضوع ايه اللى تم تثبيته ؟*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *سورى معلش حضرتك بتتكلم عن ايه ؟
> و موضوع ايه اللى تم تثبيته ؟*​


تم التعديل يا حبيبتى
هو تقريبا ناقلها من مكان اخر 
​


----------



## anosh (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*ولا يهمك ياقمر 
ميرسى على تعبك بنت العدراء​*


----------



## anosh (15 ديسمبر 2010)

abraampr قال:


> انا كنت عايز ترانيم لكورال سن اعدادى



*اهلا بيك معانا فى خدمتنا المتواضعه 
 ياترى محتاج ترانيم للكريسماس  و الميلاد 
 و الا اى ترانيم تناسب مرحلة اعدادى
و كل سنه و انت طيب *​


----------



## abraampr (16 ديسمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *سورى معلش حضرتك بتتكلم عن ايه ؟
> و موضوع ايه اللى تم تثبيته ؟*​



معلش الكلام ده كان غلطة انا اسف
انا كنت عايز ترانيم تناسب سن اعدادى


----------



## abraampr (16 ديسمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *اهلا بيك معانا فى خدمتنا المتواضعه
> ياترى محتاج ترانيم للكريسماس  و الميلاد
> و الا اى ترانيم تناسب مرحلة اعدادى
> و كل سنه و انت طيب *​



*لا انا كنت عايز ترنيمة عن مار مرقس لان مش لاقى ترانيم جديدة عنه
وانا الكنيسة عندنا باسمه
فمش معقول منقلوش ترنيمة وهو شفيع الكنيسة*


----------



## MYDONGOL88 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

صباح الخير عليكو
انا عضو جديد .. وبعترف انى اشتركت عشان محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة متعولش الهم
وأكون شاكر جدا ليكم لو حد بعتهالى .
ومحتاج برضو موسيقى ترنيمة  "سنين من عمرى راحت".
وربنا يعوضكم فى السما عن الخدمة دى
ماركو.


----------



## cross. (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*محتاج للمساعدتكم 
احنا كورال فى قرية طبعا الامكانيات بسيطة 
عايزين نعمل حفلة لعيد الميلاد ومحتاجين نحدد الترانيم المناسبة +الطريقة
ربنا يعوضكم الموضوع جميل ومفيد جدااااااا​*


----------



## cross. (17 ديسمبر 2010)

cross. قال:


> *محتاج للمساعدتكم
> احنا كورال فى قرية طبعا الامكانيات بسيطة
> عايزين نعمل حفلة لعيد الميلاد ومحتاجين نحدد الترانيم المناسبة +الطريقة
> ربنا يعوضكم الموضوع جميل ومفيد جدااااااا​*



:754rn:


----------



## anosh (17 ديسمبر 2010)

mydongol88 قال:


> صباح الخير عليكو
> انا عضو جديد .. وبعترف انى اشتركت عشان محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة متعولش الهم
> وأكون شاكر جدا ليكم لو حد بعتهالى .
> ومحتاج برضو موسيقى ترنيمة  "سنين من عمرى راحت".
> ...



*ماركو 
اهلا بيك وسط اخواااااااااااااااتك و كل صوم ميلاد و انت طيب 
صدقنى انا مش عندى توزيع الترنيمتين
 لكن اكيد لو عند اى عضو معانا اكيد مش هايتاخر عليك 
ربنااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك *​


----------



## anosh (17 ديسمبر 2010)

cross. قال:


> *محتاج للمساعدتكم
> احنا كورال فى قرية طبعا الامكانيات بسيطة
> عايزين نعمل حفلة لعيد الميلاد ومحتاجين نحدد الترانيم المناسبة +الطريقة
> ربنا يعوضكم الموضوع جميل ومفيد جدااااااا​*



*احنا تحت امر الخدمه فى اى مكان 
و ربنا هو اللى بيرعى و بيكمل و يكلل خدمته 
استاذنك بس تقولى انتم كورال انى مرحله يعنى شباب و الا ثانوى و الا ايه ؟
علشان نقدر نحدد الترانيم 
لان مافيش وقت يعنى اسبوعين و كله هايعرض على راس السنه 
ياريت لو انت محدد ترانيم قولى عليها
 و نكمل مع بعض اختيار الترانيم و لو عايز موسيقى الترانيم ربنا يدبر 
صلوااااااااااااااااتك عنى
 و ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## MYDONGOL88 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا يا أنوش على الاهتمام
انا عملت لها توزيع من عندى .. لأنى ملقيتش ع النت كله توزيع واحد للترنيمة دى
التوزيع بسيط اوى ومعقول بالنسبة انى ماتعلمتش حاجة اكاديمية خالص عن الموسيقى
لو حد يحب يستعمله
http://www.4shared.com/audio/WDSSBZiW/MT3OLSH_ELHAM.html


----------



## cross. (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدااااااااااااا لاهتمام حضرتك
احنا مرحلة ابتدائى(خامسة+سادسة)
العرض هيكون فى يوم عيد الميلاد
احنا اخترنا ترنيمة يا مريم حضنك دافي وربنا ربنا 
ومحتاجين ترنمتين + الموسيقى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وصلى لى*​


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2010)

mydongol88 قال:


> شكرا جدا يا أنوش على الاهتمام
> انا عملت لها توزيع من عندى .. لأنى ملقيتش ع النت كله توزيع واحد للترنيمة دى
> التوزيع بسيط اوى ومعقول بالنسبة انى ماتعلمتش حاجة اكاديمية خالص عن الموسيقى
> لو حد يحب يستعمله
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/wdssbziw/mt3olsh_elham.html



*ميرسى على محبتك الكبيره 
و ربنااااااااااااااا معاك و يبارك خدمتك و حياتك 
و يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2010)

cross. قال:


> *شكرا جدااااااااااااا لاهتمام حضرتك
> احنا مرحلة ابتدائى(خامسة+سادسة)
> العرض هيكون فى يوم عيد الميلاد
> احنا اخترنا ترنيمة يا مريم حضنك دافي وربنا ربنا
> ...




*ديه ترنيمة ليلة عيد 
كلماتها و الترنيمة نفسها صوت و الموسيقى كمان 
حملهم و شوفهم و اسمعها 
 و لو فيه اى حاجه عايز تعدلها فى الموسيقى او محتاج اى حاجه 
حتى لو عايزينى اعملها فيديو مافيش مشكله
و لو محتاج اى موسيقى لاى ترنيمة قولى عليها لو عندى مش هاتاخر  



اللينك *​

http://www.2shared.com/file/xKtIoXxt/___online.html

*وديه ترنيمة كمان
 اسمها لو يعود الزمان من شريط مدينتى الحصينه 
 الترنيمة نفسها صوت علشان تحفظ منها و الموسيقى بتاعتها 
 و لو عايز تعدل اى حاجه برضوا قولى و مافيش مشكله

  اللينك*​http://www.2shared.com/file/ol9h1gbT/___online.html


----------



## JesusHeart2010 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

عندي حفلة بمناسبة اليوبيل الماسي لكنيستنا ومطلوب منا نجهز عرض للكورال 
وعايز أفكار مميزة للممكن يقدمه الكورال في العرض


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2010)

jesusheart2010 قال:


> عندي حفلة بمناسبة اليوبيل الماسي لكنيستنا ومطلوب منا نجهز عرض للكورال
> وعايز أفكار مميزة للممكن يقدمه الكورال في العرض



*ممكن تعمل حوار كامل عن تاريخ كنيستك و عن الانجازات
 التى تمت خلال هذه الفترة و الخدمات و الاباء الكهنه
و تحاول تختار ترانيم تناسب الحوار و تعبر عن يد الله التى تقيم و تحمى كل بيعه فى المسكونه كلها 
و ممكن تتكلم عن فكرة اليوبيل مين اول من استخدم هذه الفكرة 
 و يعنى ايه كلمة يوبيل و تتكلم عن انواعه يعنى كامعلومه جديده 


 او لو فيه مواقف معينه يمكن انك تعمل حوار فيها مع الاباء الكهنه و تصورها فيديو 
و تعرضها على البروجوكتر و تربطها بالترانيم 


لو لاقيت افكار تانى  هاقولك عليها 

ربنااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## anosh (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*ياجماعه انا محتاجه 
توزيع ترنيمة كان احلى عيد ميلاد 
ياريت اللى عنده التوزيع
 يرفعهولى فى اسرع وقت ممكن 
و ميرسى مقدماااااااااااااا​*


----------



## bassanteta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*لو سمحتوا يا جماااااااااعة عاوزة منكوا خدمة ضرورى جدااااا

عاوزة ترنيمة لعيد رسامة اب كاهن اسمه ابونا لوقا 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## anosh (24 ديسمبر 2010)

bassanteta قال:


> *لو سمحتوا يا جماااااااااعة عاوزة منكوا خدمة ضرورى جدااااا
> 
> عاوزة ترنيمة لعيد رسامة اب كاهن اسمه ابونا لوقا
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*



*بعد اذنك ممكن اعرف عيد رسامته الكام ؟
و اسم الكنيسة و لو اى معلومات عن خدمة ابونا *​


----------



## bassanteta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى جداااااااا انك رديتى عليا 

هوة اسمه ابونا لوقا واسم الكنيسة كنيسة مارجرجس

ودة عيد الرسامة ال18

والتاريخ 22-1-1993

بس الحفلة قريب 

وبالنسبة للخدمة فهو اب كاهن نشيط جدا

وبيشرف على كل الاجتماعات

وانشا اجتماعات جديدة مكانتش موجودة زى اسرة يوسف النجار (اجتماع رجال)

وانشا خدمة جديدة ومنضبطة ومنتظمة جداااا

وبيهتم جداااااا بخدمة اخوة الرب والافتقاد

وهوة جه الكنيسة بتاعتنا بعد ما احنا طلبنا من الاسقف (الانبا بنيامين)

وقعدنا نلح كتير جداااا لغاية ما ابونا وافق انه يسيب الخدمة فى بلده ويجيلنا

وهوة خادم من وهوة صغير كان عنده 15 سنة وبيخدم مع الخدام الكبار

وميرسى تانى مرة لردك عليا*


----------



## cross. (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا لاهتمام حضرتك بس انا معرفتش انزلهم وكتب لى
The file link that you requested is not valid​*


----------



## anosh (26 ديسمبر 2010)

cross. قال:


> *شكرا جدا لاهتمام حضرتك بس انا معرفتش انزلهم وكتب لى
> The file link that you requested is not valid​*



* انا جربت اللينكات شغاااااااااااااااااله مافيش مشكله جرب تانى
هاتلاقى فى اخر الصفحه  Save file to your PC: click here
دوس على click here
 هايحمل على طول 
 جرب تانى و قولى ايه الاخبار *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 ديسمبر 2010)

كــل سنـــه وانتــــم طيبيـــن
ربنــــا يجعلهـــا سنـــه سعيـــده​


----------



## cross. (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وانت طيبين 
_شكرا جدا لاهتمام حضرتك
_لو سمحت انا محتاج ضرورى جدااا موسيقى ترنيمة  يا مريم حضنك دافي(اللى بتاجى على اغابى) وربنا ربنا وترنيمة كان احلى عيد ميلاد+التوزيع
_لو سمحت تكون قبل يوم الاحد علشان العرض
_ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## anosh (29 ديسمبر 2010)

cross. قال:


> *كل سنة وانت طيبين
> _شكرا جدا لاهتمام حضرتك
> _لو سمحت انا محتاج ضرورى جدااا موسيقى ترنيمة  يا مريم حضنك دافي(اللى بتاجى على اغابى) وربنا ربنا وترنيمة كان احلى عيد ميلاد+التوزيع
> _لو سمحت تكون قبل يوم الاحد علشان العرض
> _ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​*



*ياترى حضرتك حملت الترانيم و الموسيقى و الا برضوا اللينكات مش شغاله

باذن ربنا هارفع لك موسيقى ياعدراء حضنك دافى و ربنا ربنا

صلوااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## anosh (30 ديسمبر 2010)

bassanteta قال:


> *ميرسى جداااااااا انك رديتى عليا
> 
> هوة اسمه ابونا لوقا واسم الكنيسة كنيسة مارجرجس
> 
> ...




*ده لينك كلمات الترنيمة لو عجبتك هارفع لك الترنيمة ملحنه

فى انتظار ردك و رايك فى الكلمات 

اللينك

http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/17801859/c2f3e975/______.rtf.html*​


----------



## cross. (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ش*كرا جدااا وانا اسف لو تعبت حضرتك 
انا حاولت كتير انزل الترانيم بس كان بيكتب The file link that you requested is not valid
لو سمحت انا عايز كمان موسيقى ترنيمة كان احلى عيد ميلاد وقشة وقشة*​


----------



## cross. (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدااا وانا اسف لو تعبت حضرتك 
انا حاولت كتير انزل الترانيم بس كان بيكتب The file link that you requested is not valid
لو سمحت انا عايز كمان موسيقى ترنيمة كان احلى عيد ميلاد وقشة وقشة*​


----------



## cross. (30 ديسمبر 2010)

انا نزلت الترانيم ميرسى جدااااااااا هو كان فى مشكلة فى الدونلود
هما روعة جدا واحنا اخترانا الترنية التانية لو يعود الزمان+ربنا ربنا +قشة وقشة+ كان احلى عيد ميلاد


----------



## anosh (30 ديسمبر 2010)

cross. قال:


> انا نزلت الترانيم ميرسى جدااااااااا هو كان فى مشكلة فى الدونلود
> هما روعة جدا واحنا اخترانا الترنية التانية لو يعود الزمان+ربنا ربنا +قشة وقشة+ كان احلى عيد ميلاد



*نشكر ربناااااااااااااااا انك حملتهم

انا ممكن ابعت ربنا ربنا
 لكن قشه و قشه و كان احلى عيد ميلاد مش عندى موسيقى ليهم 
و انا كمان محتاجه كان احلى عيد ميلاد 

هارفع لك ربنا ربنا بس النت يثبت شويه عندى *​


----------



## maromero010 (2 يناير 2011)

لو سمحتم انا عاوز كوردات ترنيمه اسمها هو احنا عشان ساكتين وده الرابط بتعهااا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0oMneBHy78&feature=related
 وكلماتهااااااا 


*هو إحنا عشان ساكتين فكرتونا خايفين !
لأ ده إحنا ما بنخافشى وقُدَّام المُوت ثابتين
نقدر نمسك سلاح ونعمل زَيكوا
ونملاكم جراح ونسيَّح دمُّكوا
لكن مش هى دِيَّه
تعاليم المسيحييه
ويسوع سايب وصيَّه
إن إحنا نحبكوا
قرار :
بنصليلكم تعيشوا بمحبَّه زيِّنا
وتدوقوا من حنان وطيبة ربِّنا
مايهمش إحنا مين مايهمش إنتوا مين
وكفايه إن إحنا وإنتوا بشر وبنى آدمين
وضرورى تخلوا بالكوا ... صَحيح إحنا سِكتنالكوا
لكن لينا رَب عظيم بيحارب عَنِّنا

سيبنا فـ إيد المسيح العَدل والإنتِقام
هوُّ إتصَلب صَحيح بَس إفتِكروا إنُّه قام
إلهنا مش ضَعيف صَحيح ملك السَّلام
لَكِن غَضبُه مُخيف وبيتدَخَل قَوام

وإن ليلنا غاب صباحُه
وحبايبنا مِنَّا راحوا
يبقى بإذنه وسماحُه
ولخيرنا مفيش كلام


شكرا لتعبكم وربنا يعوضكم خير
*​


----------



## anosh (18 يناير 2011)

*الكوردات صعب انى اجيبهالك

صلى من اجلى 
ربنااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااكى​*


----------



## petros2013 (3 فبراير 2011)

anosh 
أنا بعتليك صوتى علشان الطبقه و صلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anosh (3 فبراير 2011)

petros2013 قال:


> anosh
> أنا بعتليك صوتى علشان الطبقه و صلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*للاسف مافيش حاجه وصلت 
ابعتها تانى على الايميل 
ربناااااااااا معااااااااااااك*​


----------



## anosh (4 فبراير 2011)

*وصلت تمااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## anosh (13 فبراير 2011)

*mony mooh

  لحنت لك الترنيمة و سجتهالك و بعتهالك فى رساله
  فى انتظار ردك و رايك فى اللحن
    ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااك  *​


----------



## petros2013 (15 فبراير 2011)

هااااى يا أنجى أخباريك أيه أنا مستنى الحاجه خلصت ولا....؟؟؟؟
:99::99::99::99:
:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## anosh (15 فبراير 2011)

petros2013 قال:


> هااااى يا أنجى أخباريك أيه أنا مستنى الحاجه خلصت ولا....؟؟؟؟
> :99::99::99::99:
> :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:



* بكره باذن المسيح هاتكون عندك*​


----------



## kirooo333k (25 فبراير 2011)

*صباح الخير
لو سمحتم محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة محدش يخاف
ضرورى الحفلة النهارده​*


----------



## anosh (25 فبراير 2011)

kirooo333k قال:


> *صباح الخير
> لو سمحتم محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة محدش يخاف
> ضرورى الحفلة النهارده​*




*اولا : اهلا بيك معاااااااااااااااااااانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ثانيا : انا مش عندى التوزيع 
و بعدين صعب جدااااااااااااااا انك تقول ان الحفله انهارده و محتاج التوزيع
 بس صدقنى لو عندى كنت رفعته  فى الحااااااااااااااااااااال 
 ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااك
 و ربنااااااااااااا يبارك كل خدمه لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## maromero010 (12 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتو ممكن حد يبعتلي كوردات ولحن ترنيمة عشان ساكتين شكرا لتعب محبتكوا وربنا يعوضكوا خير


----------



## markos saeed (15 مارس 2011)

*انجى
مرسى كتييير على لحن الترنيمه بجد روعه وانا بوزعها خلاص انا بعتلك كلمات ترنيمه جديده ياريت تقوليلى ايه رأيك فيها ولو ينفع تلحنيهالى يبقى مرسى اوى اوى ليكى وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## anosh (15 مارس 2011)

markos saeed قال:


> *انجى
> مرسى كتييير على لحن الترنيمه بجد روعه وانا بوزعها خلاص انا بعتلك كلمات ترنيمه جديده ياريت تقوليلى ايه رأيك فيها ولو ينفع تلحنيهالى يبقى مرسى اوى اوى ليكى وربنا يعوضك*​



*لا شكر على واجب
و انا رديت على رسالتك و فى انتظار الكلمات 

و رجاء محبه تبعت لى تسجيل الترانيم بصوت الكورال بعد العرض 

ربناااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم*​


----------



## posy em (23 مارس 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

كورال تي اورو يدعوكم لحضور حفله السنوي (تسبيحا جديدا) بساقية الصاوي (قاعة النهر) يوم  الثلاثاء 29/03/2011

الكورال حائز علي مركز اول مهرجان الكرازة 2006 وقدم الكثير من العروض في دار الاوبرا

وسيقدم الكثير من الترانيم الخاصه بالقيامة وترانيم عن مصر 

تتوافر التذاكر في ساقيه الصاوي







ودي ترنيمه من اعمال الكورال وهتتقال ف الحفله اتمني انها تعجبكم ....ومستنيكم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz-G8_XoQSM
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz-G8_XoQSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anosh (23 مارس 2011)

*ربناااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااكم و حفل موفق ان شا الله*


----------



## posy em (23 مارس 2011)

ميرسي يا انوش وربنا يبارككم


----------



## markos saeed (24 مارس 2011)

*يا شباب انا عايز توزيع ترنيمه عارف انك متحملنى وبقالى مدة كبيره لهايدى منتصر ياريت يا شباب محتاجهم ضرورى 
*​


----------



## anosh (24 مارس 2011)

markos saeed قال:


> *يا شباب انا عايز توزيع ترنيمه عارف انك متحملنى وبقالى مدة كبيره لهايدى منتصر ياريت يا شباب محتاجهم ضرورى
> *​



*بصراحه انا مش عندى ولا توزيع ديه و لا ديه
ربنااااااااااااااااااا يبعت لك توزيعهم

ربناااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## markos saeed (24 مارس 2011)

*مرسى يا انجى على ردك ياترى عملتى ايه فى لحن الترنيمه اللى بعتهالك؟
*​


----------



## maromero010 (27 مارس 2011)

اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## anosh (27 مارس 2011)

markos saeed قال:


> *مرسى يا انجى على ردك ياترى عملتى ايه فى لحن الترنيمه اللى بعتهالك؟
> *​



*سورى يامرقس انا كان عندى حفل على مسرح الهوسابير اول امبارح
و لسه ماعملتش حاجه فى اللحن
ان شا الله يومين كده و هايكون خلص
صلى لى كتييييييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## anosh (27 مارس 2011)

maromero010 قال:


> لو سمحتو ممكن حد يبعتلي كوردات ولحن ترنيمة عشان ساكتين شكرا لتعب محبتكوا وربنا يعوضكوا خير



*سورى بجد مش عارفه ابعت لك الكوردات
 و اللحن  معروف بتاع الترنيمة 
قصدك حد يبعت لك التوزيع
 و اذا كنت عايز اللحن حملها من النت هاتلاقيها و اسمع لحنها 
بس موضوع الكوردات ده صعب شويه 

ربنااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااك و سورى على تاخيرى فى الرد
و صلى من اجلى كتييييييييييييييييير  *​


----------



## markos saeed (30 مارس 2011)

*هاى يا انجى ياريت تردى عليا بسرعه فى لحن الترنيمه عشان الحفله خلاص كلها اسبوعين ولسه مخلصتش معلش بتقل عليكى
*​


----------



## anosh (30 مارس 2011)

*مرقص
 اسفه بجد على التاخير بس عندى شغل بجد غصب عنى 
و عارفه انى متاخره عليك
ممكن لو لاقيت اى حد يلحنها مافيش مشكله 
بس ياريت تعرض كلماتها على اى كاهن عندك الاول
لانى حاسه انها فيها مشاكل يعنى مثلا القرار بيقول 

صرخ الديان جوة البستان ربى انا خايف تعبان
وازاى هشيل ومليش بديل يا ابويا ناسوتى مش حمل قسي

السيد المسيح قال انا خايف 

يعنى ياريت تعرض كلماتها على اب كاهن قبل اى حاجه

صدقنى اانا كل مره اقراها علشان ابداء فيها 

احس ان الكلام غريب مش فاهمه ايه الغرض منه

ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك
و فى انتظار اسمع ترنيمة اعجب ايمان من كورالك*​


----------



## VERENA2009 (2 مايو 2011)

أرجو ترنيمة بمناسبة عيد رسامة أب كاهن 
الحفلة يوم 1 يونية 
أرجو الرد 
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (3 مايو 2011)

VERENA2009 قال:


> أرجو ترنيمة بمناسبة عيد رسامة أب كاهن
> الحفلة يوم 1 يونية
> أرجو الرد
> و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



*اولا : اهلا بيكى معانا  و كل سنه و انتى طيبه
ثاينا : ياريت تكتبى لى اسم الكنيسة
                             و اسم ابونا 
                             و عيد رسامته الكام 
                             و اى انجازات او خدمه معينه تميز بيه فى فترة كهنوته

صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك
و ربنا معاكى

​*


----------



## VERENA2009 (3 مايو 2011)

anosh قال:


> *اولا : اهلا بيكى معانا  و كل سنه و انتى طيبه
> ثاينا : ياريت تكتبى لى اسم الكنيسة
> و اسم ابونا
> و عيد رسامته الكام
> ...



كل سنة وانتي طيبة، و شكرا على الرد السريع 
أنا طولت شوية عشان كنت بجمع معلومات 
أبونا إسمه أبونا كيرلس باسيلي مقار و هو يبقى أخو طاسوني أنجيل (أبونا بيشوي كامل) و أخو الأنبا ديمتريوس أسقف ملوي.
ده عيد رسامته العاشر على كنيسة العدرا و مارمينا في كليرواتر, فاوريدا في أمريكا 
بالنسبة لخدماته فهو نشيط جدا في خدمة الرعاية و له خدمات كتير في تعليم القبطي و تاريخ الكنيسة 
هو يتكلم القبطي بطلاقة
و هو محبوب جدا من كل الشعب 

شكرا جدا لمحبتك و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## anosh (6 مايو 2011)

*باذن المسيح هارفع لك الترنيمة هى من 
كلمات و الحان انجى اسحق 

صلوااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## VERENA2009 (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدا على تعب محبتك و ربنا يبارك خدمتك بس أنا عندي سؤال أنا مش عارفة يعني إيه هترفعي الترنيمة أصل أنا مش بستعمل منتدايات كتير هل معناه إنك هتعملي بوست بها ولا هتبعتيها إيميل؟ 
صلوات القديسين تكون معاكي و تسندك في خدمتك الجميلة دي


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2011)

VERENA2009 قال:


> شكرا جدا على تعب محبتك و ربنا يبارك خدمتك بس أنا عندي سؤال أنا مش عارفة يعني إيه هترفعي الترنيمة أصل أنا مش بستعمل منتدايات كتير هل معناه إنك هتعملي بوست بها ولا هتبعتيها إيميل؟
> صلوات القديسين تكون معاكي و تسندك في خدمتك الجميلة دي



*حبيبتى ده لينك كلمات و لحن الترنيمة 
هى الترنيمة صوت فيها بعض الكلمات مختلفه عن الكلمات اللى بعتهالك 
بس انتى احفظى اللحن على الكلمات اللى بعتهالك الجديده لان الترنيمة صوت كانت متسجله لعيد رسامة اب كاهن تانى 

المهم دوسى على اللينك و هايفتح لك صفحه فى نهايتها هاتلاقى كلمة clikc here
دوسى عليها و حملى الفولدر هو مضغوط فوكيه و اسمعيها و لو فيه اى حاجه قولى و انا اعدلها مافيش مشكله
فى انتظار ردك 

اللينك 
و فى عيدك..... كلمات و الحان انجى اسحق *​http://www.2shared.com/file/FYuAYUtS/_______rtf.html

*لينك اخر​*http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/19831652/48201c7a/_______rtf.rar.html


----------



## VERENA2009 (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدا على تعب محبتك و ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
حلوة جدا و جميلة جدا الترنيمة 
ربنا دايما يعطيكي إنك تخدميه لمجد إسمه


----------



## anosh (16 مايو 2011)

VERENA2009 قال:


> شكرا جدا على تعب محبتك و ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> حلوة جدا و جميلة جدا الترنيمة
> ربنا دايما يعطيكي إنك تخدميه لمجد إسمه




*اشكر ربنا ان الترنيمة حازت على اعجابك 
و لو فيه اى مشكله قولى و نحلها مع بعض 
سواء كانت فى الكلمات او فى اللحن
ربناااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكى 
و صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## heba masood (22 مايو 2011)

يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة بمناسبة رسامة ابونا يسطس كاهن قرية بس تكون ملحنة ولو ممكن قبل يوم الاربعاء القادم يبقى شكرا حداااااااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (22 مايو 2011)

heba masood قال:


> يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة بمناسبة رسامة ابونا يسطس كاهن قرية بس تكون ملحنة ولو ممكن قبل يوم الاربعاء القادم يبقى شكرا حداااااااااااااااا



*فى نفس الصفحه
 فوق فيه لينكات ترنيمة فى عيدك من كلمات و الحان انجى اسحق 
حمليها هى جديده لرسامة اى اب كاهن 
و غيرى فيها اسم الكاهن 

حمليها و اسمعيها و لو فيه اى مشكله قولى و نعدلها مع بعض

ربناااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااكى
صلواااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (26 مايو 2011)

*ياريت اللى كان طالب حاجه و حملها يقولى 
علشان احذف اللينكااااااااااااااااااااااااات​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 مايو 2011)

انا عارق اني مقصر خااااااااالص 
فـــ الخدمه معاكم ع المنتدي هنا
لكن بجد الله اللي اعلم بظروفي الفتره اللي فاتت دي كلها

لكن بجد وربنا يدبر 
الفتره الجايه هحاول اكون موجود معاكم علي اد ما اقدر
انا عارف ان اختنا انجي هنا متابعه حلو ربنا يعوضها
وصلولي كتير​


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2011)

*ابانوب 

ربناااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك
و يبارك فى حيااااااااااتك و خدمتك 
و يبارك موهبتك 

صلوااااااااااتك من اجلى ​*


----------



## minabobos (4 يونيو 2011)

هاى يا انجى عاملة اية واية اخبارك
كنت محتاج رايك ف البرومو دا بتعه شريط عادل اسعد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEMdgtKwsZw
بمشاركة كورال امجاد السماء


----------



## minabobos (4 يونيو 2011)

محتاجين كلمات جديد لشعار المهرجان علشان نلحنها لو حد يحب يساعدنا


----------



## anosh (5 يونيو 2011)

minabobos قال:


> محتاجين كلمات جديد لشعار المهرجان علشان نلحنها لو حد يحب يساعدنا



*يعنى ايه كلمات جديده لشعار المهرجان علشان تلحنها؟
شعار المهرجان واحد للمهرجان كله فى كل مكان
و الا قصدك كلمات جديده  لترانيم تناسب شعار المهرجان ؟*​


----------



## minabobos (5 يونيو 2011)

ٍورى يا انجى كان قصدى كلمات ترانيم تناسب شعار المهرجان لكورال عام


----------



## anosh (5 يونيو 2011)

لذيذ البرومو بتاع شريط عادل 
ربناااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااكم و فى مزيد من التقدم 

ان شا الله ربنا يدبر و تكون عندك كلمات لترنيمة جديده للمهرجان 
بالنسبه للكورال هو اكيد عام لكل المراحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مرمرين (14 يونيو 2011)

أيها الرب سيدنا:ما أمجد اسمك فى كل ألأرض حيث جعلت جلالك فوق السماوات


----------



## anosh (14 يونيو 2011)

*ياريت ياجماعه رجاء محبه اللى يطلب طلب يتابع معانا 
 مش يطلب و احنا ننفذ بدون اى استجابه 

 صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## markos saeed (20 يونيو 2011)

*مساء الفل والورد على احلى جروب فى المنتدى كله بجد كل الناس وحشانى جدا واتمنى انكم تكونوا مبسوطين دايما وبصحه جيد يارب *


----------



## markos saeed (20 يونيو 2011)

*انجى 
انا معايا كلمات ترنيمه عايز ابعتهالك لو ينفع تلحنيها بس بعد ما اعرف رأيك الاول فى الكلمات
*​


----------



## anosh (21 يونيو 2011)

*اوكى مرقس 
بس ياريت تقولى الكورال اللى هالحن له الترنيمة شباب و الا انى مرحله ؟
يعنى ظروف الترنيمة ؟​*


----------



## markos saeed (22 يونيو 2011)

*انجى هى ترانيم لكورال شباب 
*​


----------



## فلفل العجيب (23 يونيو 2011)

اختي العزيزة انجي من فضلك عاوزة موسيقي ترنيمة خليني اعيشلك  لو ممكن وربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------



## anosh (23 يونيو 2011)

markos saeed قال:


> *انجى هى ترانيم لكورال شباب
> *​



*اوكى مرقس
 الكلمات وصلت اول ما اخلص اللحن هابعتهالك على طول
ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااك 
و صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## anosh (23 يونيو 2011)

فلفل العجيب قال:


> اختي العزيزة انجي من فضلك عاوزة موسيقي ترنيمة خليني اعيشلك  لو ممكن وربنا يعوضك كل خير



*هاحاول اجبهالك 
ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااك
و صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## drkrkr (24 يونيو 2011)

انا اول مرة ادخل المنتدى من 3 سنين تقريبا
وبجد اتبسط اوى و اخدت بركة كبيرة لما شفت الخدمة الحلوة و الجمدة دى 
ربنا يباركم ويبارك مجهودكم الرائع 

ومعلش ليا طلب عندكم
لو حد يقدر يعملنا ترنيمة جديدة عشان مهرجان 2011 المسيح حياتنا
انا بخدم سن اعدادى وماسكة خدمة الكورال 
بس احنا كنيسة صغيرة ومش عندنا حد عنده موهبة العزف او اننا نعمل ترانيم جديدة
على الرغم من وجود اصوات جميلة ورائعة جدا و فى سن صغيرة 

فياريت لو حد يعرف يساعدنا اكون مشكورة اوى و معلش هتعبكم معنا
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## anosh (25 يونيو 2011)

*drkrkr
احنا تحت امرك 
و باذن المسيح هاتكون عندك ترنيمة كلمات و الحان جديده لمرحلة اعدادى للمهرجان 
و لو قدرت اعملها لك موسيقى هاحاول اتصرف لك 

و لو محتاجه اى حاجه تانى للكورال عندك قولى اى توزيعات او اختيار ترانيم المهرجان 
انا تحت امرك فى اى حاجه او اى استفسار 

بس ياريت اعرف انا هاكتب لكنيسة ايه هل فى القاهره و الا خارجها ؟

ربنااااااااا معاكى و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك
صلى من اجلى 
انجى اسحق ​*


----------



## anosh (25 يونيو 2011)

*ياريت ياجماعه كل اخواتى اللى عندهم موهبة الكتابه 
اللى معايا هنا فى الخدمه نبداء نكتب للمهرجان ​*


----------



## jasy09 (27 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *فى انتظار مساهمتكم معانا
> خدمتنا بالمجان
> فى انتظار طلباتكم الجميله  وياريت كل واحد يطلب حاجة كلنا نساعد فيها
> وياريت كماان تقولولنا مواعيد حفلات الكورال ان حب حد مننا يروح يعنى
> ...



:66:ارجوكم عايزه ترنمتين للمهرجان مؤلفين وملحنين عن المسيح فى حياتنا باسرع وقت لغايه اخر الاسبوع واحده لمرحله ايبتدائى وواحده لمرحله  الاعدادى


----------



## anosh (28 يونيو 2011)

jasy09 قال:


> :66:ارجوكم عايزه ترنمتين للمهرجان مؤلفين وملحنين عن المسيح فى حياتنا باسرع وقت لغايه اخر الاسبوع واحده لمرحله ايبتدائى وواحده لمرحله  الاعدادى



*حاضر بس واحده واحده 
و مش فى اسرع وقت لان فيه طلبات تانيه 
ياريت بس نراعى وقت بعض 
الدنيا اتخلقت فى 6 ايام 

و لو فيه اى حد عندك بيكتب ابعت لى الكلمات اسرع الحنهالك 
على العموم احنا تحت امرك ياسكر

استأذنك بس عايزه اعرف 
الاجزاء بتاعت دراسة الكتاب لمرحلة ابتدائى و اعدادى فى المهرجان
بالشواهد من كام لكام ؟ 

 ربنا معاااااااااااااااااكى 
و صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك عنى *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 يونيو 2011)

بنعمة ربنا يا جماعه
هبدأ اكتب ف الحاجات اللي طلبتوها
وقريب هتكون عندكم
صلولي​


----------



## anosh (28 يونيو 2011)

*ابانوب 
حمد الله ع السلامه 
يارب تكون بخير 

استأذنك
 لو كتبت اى كلمات جديده لطلبات اخواتنا ابعتهالى فى رساله

ربناااااااااااااااااا يبارك
 حياتك و خدمتك و مو هبتك كمان و كمان 

صلى من اجلى ​*


----------



## markos saeed (29 يونيو 2011)

*هاى يا انجى ياترى ايه اخبار الترنيمه اللى بعتهالك ؟ ومعلش عندى طلب انا محتاج ترنيمه لسن حضانه مناسبه للمهرجان معلش انا شويه محتاج الحاجه بسرعه لان المهرجان عندنا 1/8 يعنى بدرى فامعلش انا عارف انى بتأل عليكى وربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك*


----------



## drkrkr (30 يونيو 2011)

anosh قال:


> *drkrkr
> احنا تحت امرك
> و باذن المسيح هاتكون عندك ترنيمة كلمات و الحان جديده لمرحلة اعدادى للمهرجان
> و لو قدرت اعملها لك موسيقى هاحاول اتصرف لك
> ...



مرسى جدا ليكى أ / انجى 
وبجد ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك
احنا كنيسة العذرلء مريم تابعة لابراشية الجيزة
بس هى الفكرة ان احنا اول مرة ندخل كورال فى المهرجان
عملنا قبل كده كورالات بس فى نطاق الكنيسة
و اللى انا عرفته ان لو فى ترنيمة جديدة للمهرجان لازم تتسلم كلماتها قبل 1-7 
عشان يراجعوها من النحية العقائدية
بس انا مش عارفة اعمل ايه دلوقتى 
انا اسفة معلش هتقل عليكى لو تقدرى تجهزيللى حتى الكلمات فى اسرع وقت تقدرى عليه
عشان الحق اسلمها حتى لو فى تاخير يكون يوم او يومين عشان انا مش عارفه اصلا هيقبولو الترنيمة متاخرة ولا لأ بس انا هعمل كل جهدى عشان يوفقوا
لو حضرتك قدرتى تساعديدى ياريت و بجد مش عارفة اقوللك ايه غير ان ربنا يكون معاكى و يقوكى
ومعلش طولت عليكى ومرسى ليكى:16_4_10::ab4:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يوليو 2011)

بتعمة ربنا يا جماعه خلصت ترنيمتين
لسن اعدادي وبعتهم لأختنا انجي تلحنهم
ياريت الناس اللي طلبت الترانيم تتابعنا
ومحتاج بس اعرف اسم الكنيسه والإيبارشيه

وترنيمة ابتدائي ف اقرب وقت هتخلص​


----------



## anosh (1 يوليو 2011)

markos saeed قال:


> *هاى يا انجى ياترى ايه اخبار الترنيمه اللى بعتهالك ؟ ومعلش عندى طلب انا محتاج ترنيمه لسن حضانه مناسبه للمهرجان معلش انا شويه محتاج الحاجه بسرعه لان المهرجان عندنا 1/8 يعنى بدرى فامعلش انا عارف انى بتأل عليكى وربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك*



*مرقص انا لحنت الكلمات اللى بعتهالى من ساعة ما خدتها منك
بس بصراحه عندى مشكله فى الكلمات لا فيه قافيه و لا وزن 

و بصراحه حتى اللحن اللى عملته لاول بيت مش ماشى مع باقى الترنيمة 
بالتالى لازم باقى الابيات تتظبط و انا بصراحه مش عندى وقت علشان كده اتاخرت عليك فى الرد*


----------



## anosh (1 يوليو 2011)

*اباااااااااااااااااااااااااانوب 
ابعت الكلمات تانى بس مش pdf
 بس بسرعه بعد اذنك*


----------



## anosh (2 يوليو 2011)

*dr krkr 
انا بعت لك الكلمات على صفحتك فى رساله​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 يوليو 2011)

يا مدام إنجي أنا ما عنديش نت ف البيت
يعني بضطر أنزل سيبر عشان أبعت الترانيم وبرد علي حضرتك من نت الموبايل وطبعا ماينفعش ابعت حاجه منه لأنه بطئ جدا وبيحمل الصفحه بالعافيه
وبكره الأحد مافيش سيبر قريب فاتح ف مش عارف عموما هحاول 
بس انا مش فاهم إيه المشكله ف إن الكلمات pdf لو مش بيفتحوا حملي أي برنامج يفتحهم أو يحولهم word


----------



## PoNA ELLY (3 يوليو 2011)

يا مدام إنجي أنا ما عنديش نت ف البيت
يعني بضطر أنزل سيبر عشان أبعت الترانيم وبرد علي حضرتك من نت الموبايل وطبعا ماينفعش ابعت حاجه منه لأنه بطئ جدا وبيحمل الصفحه بالعافيه
وبكره الأحد مافيش سيبر قريب فاتح ف مش عارف عموما هحاول 
بس انا مش فاهم إيه المشكله ف إن الكلمات pdf لو مش بيفتحوا حملي أي برنامج يفتحهم أو يحولهم word


----------



## anosh (3 يوليو 2011)

*ابااااااااااااااااانوب 
ميرسى على تعبك كتيييييييييييييييير 
خلاص انا اتصرفت 
ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا يعوضك بجد خير على تعبك 
و يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## markos saeed (3 يوليو 2011)

*هاى انجى انا بعتلك ترنيمه ياريت تشوفيها وتقوليلى رأيك قبل تلحينها وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## drkrkr (4 يوليو 2011)

مرسى يا  anosh على تعبك
انا هاخود التانية " ماضينا الحاضر "
معلش انى اتأخرت فى الرد عليكى عشان كان عندى امتحان امبارح
و مرسى عليك


----------



## drkrkr (4 يوليو 2011)

ليكى D:


----------



## anosh (5 يوليو 2011)

*مرقص 
انا خدت الكلمات و باذن المسيح هانجز فى تلحينها
صلى لى كتييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## anosh (5 يوليو 2011)

dr krkr*
اوكى خلاص هالحن لك ماضينا الحاضر لكورال اعدادى 

على فكرة هى كلمات ابانوب مكرم ​*


----------



## anosh (5 يوليو 2011)

*ابانوب 
ميرسى كتييييييييييير على تعبك 
و على كلماتك الجميله اللى بتهديها لاخواتك 

ربنااا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و موهبتك كمان و كمان 
و يجعلك سبب بركه للاخرين 

صلى من اجلى​*


----------



## anosh (6 يوليو 2011)

jasy09 قال:


> :66:ارجوكم عايزه ترنمتين للمهرجان مؤلفين وملحنين عن المسيح فى حياتنا باسرع وقت لغايه اخر الاسبوع واحده لمرحله ايبتدائى وواحده لمرحله  الاعدادى




*انتى طلبتى خدمه و بعد كده ماسالتيش على الترانيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## anosh (7 يوليو 2011)

مرقص 
انا بعت لك لحن الترنيمة 
و فى انتظار رايك فى اللحن

ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## drkrkr (8 يوليو 2011)

anosh
معلش بس انا كنت عاوزه اعرف انتى هتخلصى الترنيمة امتى 
عشان الحق اظبط البروفات
معلش بتعبك معايا و مرسى ليكى و لابانوب و ربنا يباركم


----------



## anosh (9 يوليو 2011)

*dr krkr
يومين باذن المسيح و تكون معاكى
صلى لى كتير ​*


----------



## فلفل العجيب (9 يوليو 2011)

اختي العزيزة انجي من فضلك عاوز موسيقي ترنيمة خليني اعيشلك ضروري جدا ارجوكي علشان الخدمة وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## drkrkr (9 يوليو 2011)

anosh
مرسى ليكى وربنا معاكى
بس انا كنت عاوزه اسالك على حاجة
هى ايه الترانيم التراثية اللى ممكن تنفع للمهرجان السنادى
و هل ترنيمة (احلى ما فى حياتى انت ) ترنيمة تراثية ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anosh (11 يوليو 2011)

drkrkr قال:


> anosh
> مرسى ليكى وربنا معاكى
> بس انا كنت عاوزه اسالك على حاجة
> هى ايه الترانيم التراثية اللى ممكن تنفع للمهرجان السنادى
> و هل ترنيمة (احلى ما فى حياتى انت ) ترنيمة تراثية ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟




بصى هو المسيح حياتنا ينفع معاه ترانيم كتير 
تراثيه يعنى مرت عليها مثلا 25
احلى مافى حياتى قديمه فعلا 
و لو عايزه التوزيع بتاعها و مش معاكى موسيقى ليها ابعتهولك
على فكره اانا خلصت لحن الترنيمة هابعتهالك
بس ياريت تقولى محتاجه موسيقى اتصرف اخلى اى حد يوزعهالك 
و الا معاكى عازف او موزع فى الكورال


----------



## anosh (11 يوليو 2011)

فلفل العجيب قال:


> اختي العزيزة انجي من فضلك عاوز موسيقي ترنيمة خليني اعيشلك ضروري جدا ارجوكي علشان الخدمة وربنا يبارك حياتك



هو انا بصراحه مش هاينفع ابعتهولك لانه بتاع ناس 
مش من حقى ابعته لاى حد
بجد
انا اسفه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انى مش قادره اساعدك فى حاجه زى كده


----------



## drkrkr (11 يوليو 2011)

anosh
انا معايا توزيع ليها مرسى ليكى
بالنسبة للحن الجديد مستنياكى تبعتيه


----------



## anosh (11 يوليو 2011)

انا بعت لك dr krkr
اللحن اسمعيه و فى انتظار ردك
و ياريت اعرف عايزه توزيع ليها و الا انتى هاتتصرفى 
يعنى معاكى موزع او عازف و الا مش معاكى حد فى الكورال 
يعنى على اساس نرتب مع بعض


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يوليو 2011)

anosh قال:


> *ابانوب
> ميرسى كتييييييييييير على تعبك
> و على كلماتك الجميله اللى بتهديها لاخواتك
> 
> ...




ميرسي خالص يا مدام إنجي أنا ما أستاهلش
دي نعمة ربنا
ربنــا يمــد إيــده للخــدمه لمجــد إسمــه القــدوس

+++ وربنــا يعــوض تعــب محبتــك+++​


----------



## drkrkr (16 يوليو 2011)

ANOSH
انا عندى توزيع جاهز لترنيمة احلى ما فى حياتى و استخدمته فى الكورال وكان كويس اوى
وانا لسة منزلة توزيع ماضينا الحاضر حالا 
معلش انا اتاخرت عليكى عشان النت كان فاصل بقالة اسبوع تقريبا
واضطريت انزل سايبر عشان انزل الترنيمة
هسمعه وهرد عليكى
وانا اسمى كرستين


----------



## anosh (17 يوليو 2011)

drkrkr قال:


> ANOSH
> انا عندى توزيع جاهز لترنيمة احلى ما فى حياتى و استخدمته فى الكورال وكان كويس اوى
> وانا لسة منزلة توزيع ماضينا الحاضر حالا
> معلش انا اتاخرت عليكى عشان النت كان فاصل بقالة اسبوع تقريبا
> ...



*drkrkr
فى انتظار ردك ياقمر *​


----------



## drkrkr (17 يوليو 2011)

Anosh
ana sm3t ella7n 7elw w gded bs fe moshkella my choir mosh hay3raf y2olo w ma3andesh solo y2dar y2olo so plz can u change it or make it more easy
m3lesh hat3ebek m3aya w 3alafekra ana mosh m3ayia 7ad ywza3ly fa ha7tag menek eltawze3 kman w m3lesh yaret trody 3layia bsor3a 3ala 2d ma te2dary 3shan elwa2t daya2 3ala el25er
m3lesh tawlt 3aleky w gbu


----------



## anosh (18 يوليو 2011)

مرقص
انا بعت لك لحن الترنيمتين 
و فى انتظار ردك 
ربناااااااااا معااااااااااااااك


----------



## anosh (18 يوليو 2011)

dr krkr
على الرغم من ضيق الوقت عندى لكن غيرت لك اللحن 
و هارفع لك اللحن الجديد يارب يكون بسيط و ينفع مع كورالك
ربناااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااكى


----------



## drkrkr (18 يوليو 2011)

anosh 
انا تعباكى معايا اوى اوى وبجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى
ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى و يبارك حياتك


----------



## anosh (19 يوليو 2011)

dr krkr
انا بعت لك اللحن الجديد سهل جداااااااااااااا
فى انتظار ردك فى اسرع وقت 
علشان اتصرف لك فى التوزيع 

ربنا معاكى 
و صلى من اجل ضعفى


----------



## drkrkr (19 يوليو 2011)

anosh
على فكرة اللحن حلو ده كفاية انك تعبتى وعملتيه تانى
وانا عارفه انه كان صعب تلحنيه تانى بس بجد حلو
و فى انتظار التوزيع
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## drkrkr (19 يوليو 2011)

وعلى فكره انا منت عاوزه اقولك التغير اللى عملتيه فى القرار
عجبنى اوى وخلى الترنيمة احلى 
well done


----------



## drkrkr (19 يوليو 2011)

كنت


----------



## anosh (19 يوليو 2011)

dr krkr
تمام كده 
حفظى الترنيمة و انا هابعت لك التوزيع 
ربنا يدبر 
صلى لى كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## drkrkr (20 يوليو 2011)

anosh
لو تعرفى ترفعيلى لحن البيت التانى من الترنيمة
عشان فى كلمات مش راكبه على اللحن GBU


----------



## anosh (20 يوليو 2011)

*البيت التانى ماشى مع اللحن بس هانغير سطر 

( محتاجين لك طول العمر     تاخد بايدنا لحد البر

هايتغير 

محتاجين لك عمرنا كله    بايداك توصلنا للبر

جربى كده مع اللحن شغلى البيت الاول وقولى معاه كلمات التانى هاتلاقيه مظبوط*​


----------



## besho55 (22 يوليو 2011)

صفحة كورال الشهيد افا قسطور على الأنترنت​
http://www.facebook.com/beshoyadel55


----------



## drkrkr (23 يوليو 2011)

ANOSH معلش بتعبك معايا ..بس ياريت تبعتيلى التوزيع فى أسرع ما يمكن علشان هاسجل أخر الأسبوع وعايزة الحق ادرب الكورال .. وربنا معاااكى


----------



## anosh (24 يوليو 2011)

*هاتسجلى ... ايه بالظبط هو ده مش لعرض  مهرجان​*


----------



## drkrkr (25 يوليو 2011)

Anosh
بصي الحتة بتاعت "بايداك توصلنا للبر" مش مظبوطة خااالص ومش ماشية مع اللحن تحسي انها مش موزونة
كمان المهرجان السنادي مش هانروح نعرض قدام لجنة تحكيم هنسجل الكورال في كنيستنا فيديو و هنبعتلهم التسجيل‎ ‎


----------



## drkrkr (30 يوليو 2011)

عملتى حاجه جديده يا أنوش ياريت ماتتأخريش وربنا معاكى


----------



## drkrkr (31 يوليو 2011)

Anosh
انا مش عارفة انتي مش بتردي عليا ليه ، انا عارفه انك مشغولة بس انا كده بنسبة ٩٠ % هلغي الترنيمة دي و هنقول اي حاجة قديمة و خلاص عشان مش معايا توزيع ليها وعماله أأجل معاد التسجيل لغاية ماتردي عليا و للاسف انتي مش بتردي ارجوكي ردي في اسرع وقت ممكن وشكرا لتعبك معانا


----------



## anosh (31 يوليو 2011)

drkrkr قال:


> Anosh
> انا مش عارفة انتي مش بتردي عليا ليه ، انا عارفه انك مشغولة بس انا كده بنسبة ٩٠ % هلغي الترنيمة دي و هنقول اي حاجة قديمة و خلاص عشان مش معايا توزيع ليها وعماله أأجل معاد التسجيل لغاية ماتردي عليا و للاسف انتي مش بتردي ارجوكي ردي في اسرع وقت ممكن وشكرا لتعبك معانا



اسفه جداااااااااااااااااااااا على التاخير فى الرد بس صدقينى غصب عنى 
بكره باذن المسيح هايكون عندك التوزيع 
بس صلى لى كتييييييييييييير


----------



## drkrkr (1 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا معاكي وانا مستنيا التوزيع انهارده ياريت مش تتاخري عشان خلاص مافيش وقت خااااااالص 
وياريت تقوليلي اسم اللي وزع عشان مطلوب مني اسمه في المهرجان


----------



## anosh (2 أغسطس 2011)

كرستين بعت لك التوزيع 
و سورى بجد على التاخير 
ربنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااكى


----------



## drkrkr (2 أغسطس 2011)

اخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
خلاص انا هنزله
بصي احنا هنسجل يوم الاربعاء الصبح لو تعرفي تبعتيهولي الثلاثاء يبقي تمام اوي
و بجد مرسي ليكي و لابانوب و هاني و ربنا يبارككم


----------



## drkrkr (2 أغسطس 2011)

anosh
بصى التوزيع فى حاجات مش فاهماها 
معلش لو هتعبك بس ياريت تبعتيلى التوزيع و حد بيقول الترنيمة عليه 
عشان الوقفات مش عارفة اظبتها
ولو انتى سجلتى التوزيع احسن ياريت تبعتيه برضو بس بسرعه
انا عارفة انى تعباكى بس خلاص هانت وربنا معااااااااكى


----------



## drkrkr (3 أغسطس 2011)

Anosh
التسجيل اتاجل ليوم الجمعة
فارجوكي ردي عليا في اسرع وقت تقدري عليه ‏GBU


----------



## anosh (3 أغسطس 2011)

كرستين 
انا عارفه ان التوزيع مش نقى اوى 
هاسجل لك الترنيمة على التوزيع صوت علشان تعرفى ماشيه ازاى 
 و لو قدرت فى وسط البروفات عندى اسجلك التوزيع تانى هابعتهولك انقى 
صلى لى كتييييييييييير معاكى


----------



## drkrkr (5 أغسطس 2011)

Anosh
الساعة ١ بالليل هاتبعتي الحاجة امتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Manno Priest (5 أغسطس 2011)

مساء الخير يا جماعة
أنا أخوكم / مينا القمص ثاؤفيلس .. من مدينة إسنا
محتاج توزيعات ترانيم بسرعة اللي هما 
ترنيمة : مريم دي أمي
وترنيمة : ثمن الشراء
ومرسي جدا وربنا معاكم وصلوا من أجلي..


----------



## anosh (6 أغسطس 2011)

كرستين انا اسفه جداااااااا بجد غصب عنى ماقدرتش ابعت لك التسجيل 
سامحينى بجد


----------



## anosh (6 أغسطس 2011)

كرستين 
انا اسفه جداااااااا 
بجد غصب عنى ماقدرتش ابعت لك التسجيل 
سامحينى بجد


----------



## anosh (6 أغسطس 2011)

Manno Priest قال:


> مساء الخير يا جماعة
> أنا أخوكم / مينا القمص ثاؤفيلس .. من مدينة إسنا
> محتاج توزيعات ترانيم بسرعة اللي هما
> ترنيمة : مريم دي أمي
> ...



 مينا اهلا بيك معانا فى خدمتنا المتواضعه 
 بس للاسف كان نفسى اخدمك فعلا 
لكن مش معايا توزيع ثمن الشراء ولا مريم دى امى

ربنااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااك
 و صلى من اجل ضعفى  
   انجى اسحق


----------



## drkrkr (11 أغسطس 2011)

انجى
انا عارفة انك مشغولة
وبجد مرسى لتعبك معانا انت 
ومرسى لابانوب وهانى


----------



## Moby Se7s (14 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمة عليكم انا قائد كورال لكن انا مبتديء شوية و كنت محتاج اي حد يعرف يوزع موسيقي عشان محتاج توزيعة للحن راشي عشان العرض اللي جاي في عيد العدرا و انا للاسف مش بعرف اوزع موسيقي .....ف ياريت اي حد يقدر يعملي التوزيعة حتي لو ايقاع و الة مصاحبة بس مش اكتر و مستني الرد بتاعكم ,,,....ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 أغسطس 2011)

drkrkr قال:


> انجى
> انا عارفة انك مشغولة
> وبجد مرسى لتعبك معانا انت
> ومرسى لابانوب وهانى




لا العفو احنا ف خدمتكم دايما
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك وف كورالك 
لمجد اسمه القدوس
اذكرينا في صلاتك
​


----------



## anosh (14 أغسطس 2011)

Moby Se7s قال:


> سلام ونعمة عليكم انا قائد كورال لكن انا مبتديء شوية و كنت محتاج اي حد يعرف يوزع موسيقي عشان محتاج توزيعة للحن راشي عشان العرض اللي جاي في عيد العدرا و انا للاسف مش بعرف اوزع موسيقي .....ف ياريت اي حد يقدر يعملي التوزيعة حتي لو ايقاع و الة مصاحبة بس مش اكتر و مستني الرد بتاعكم ,,,....ربنا يعوضكم



هارفعلك توزيع راشى 
ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااك


----------



## anosh (15 أغسطس 2011)

Moby Se7s

 بعت لك توزيع راشى اتمنى يعجبك

ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااك
صلى من اجلى


----------



## Moby Se7s (15 أغسطس 2011)

بجد ربنا معاكي و متشكر ليكي جدا انتي ربنا بعتك ليا من السما شكرا ليكي ولكل المنتدي وربنا يباركك وصلولي كتيير 


و شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## anosh (15 أغسطس 2011)

Moby Se7s قال:


> بجد ربنا معاكي و متشكر ليكي جدا انتي ربنا بعتك ليا من السما شكرا ليكي ولكل المنتدي وربنا يباركك وصلولي كتيير
> 
> 
> و شكرا مرة تانية



اشكر ربنا ان التوزيع عجبك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يجعلك سبب بركه للجميع
صلى من اجلى


----------



## Moby Se7s (18 أغسطس 2011)

معلش يا جماعة انا عارف اني بتقل عليكو لكن هو في اي حد هنا موزع موسيقي يقدر يوزعلي ترنيمة انا عاملها و ملحنها للكورال بتاعي ولو مينفعش خلاص رنا يبارككم

ياريت اللي يقدر يقوللي شكرا


----------



## Moby Se7s (18 أغسطس 2011)

معلش يا جماعة انا عارف اني بتقل عليكو لكن هو في اي حد هنا موزع موسيقي يقدر يوزعلي ترنيمة انا عاملها و ملحنها للكورال بتاعي ولو مينفعش خلاص ربنا يبارككم

ياريت اللي يقدر يقوللي شكرا


----------



## Manno Priest (26 أغسطس 2011)

*أختي / إنجي اسحق*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ممكن لو عندك اي توزيعات ترانيم جديدة للكورال أو ترانيم فردية تبعتلي منها شوية عشان بجد أنا معايا حفلة خريجيين عندنا هنا ومش عارف اعرض فيها ايه...
ربنا يعوضك كتير .. ربنا معاكي .. وصلي مني أجلي 
*


----------



## anosh (27 أغسطس 2011)

Manno Priest قال:


> *أختي / إنجي اسحق*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ممكن لو عندك اي توزيعات ترانيم جديدة للكورال أو ترانيم فردية تبعتلي منها شوية عشان بجد أنا معايا حفلة خريجيين عندنا هنا ومش عارف اعرض فيها ايه...
> ربنا يعوضك كتير .. ربنا معاكي .. وصلي مني أجلي
> *



*اولا : اهلا بيك معانا فى خدمتنا المتواضعه 
ثانيا : فيه توزيعات على النت كتيييييييييير جدااااااا لو دورت هاتلاقى 

اما عن التوزيعات اللى عندى 
انا عندى توزيعات الخدمه بتاعتى  كتييييييييييير 
لانى بشتغل فى كذا كورال 
مش هاقدر اختار انا و احدد لك
 لكن لو انت فعلا محتاج حاجه معينه قولى عليها و لو عندى انا مش هاتاخر بس تكون فعلا محتاجها 
لانى فعلا مش عندى وقت و ربنا اللى عالم بوقتى .

ربنااااااااااا معاااااااااااااك و يبارك خدمتك 
و ياريت اعرف انت من كنيسة ايه ؟

صلى من اجلى 
انجى اسحق
*​؟


----------



## Manno Priest (28 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ليكي يا أخت إنجي*
*أنا من كنيسة الأم دولاجي بمدينة إسنا
ممكن بعد إذنك تديني أسماء الترانيم اللي ليها توزيعات عندك وأنا هختار منهم وهقولك .. عشان الترانيم كتيرة وأنا مش عارف ايه اللي معاكي وايه اللي مش معاكي
ممكن بعد إذنك تردي عليا بسرعه عشان بجد أنا مزنوق جدا والحفلة 9/13 وانا مش معايا اي توزيعات ليها   
ربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك
مرسي جدا جدا جدا
صليلي كتير 
أخوكي / مينا القمص ثاؤفيلس  
*


----------



## anosh (29 أغسطس 2011)

Manno Priest قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ليكي يا أخت إنجي*
> *أنا من كنيسة الأم دولاجي بمدينة إسنا
> ممكن بعد إذنك تديني أسماء الترانيم اللي ليها توزيعات عندك وأنا هختار منهم وهقولك .. عشان الترانيم كتيرة وأنا مش عارف ايه اللي معاكي وايه اللي مش معاكي
> ممكن بعد إذنك تردي عليا بسرعه عشان بجد أنا مزنوق جدا والحفلة 9/13 وانا مش معايا اي توزيعات ليها
> ...



*مينا انت الحفله يوم 13 - 9 زى مابتقول يبقى اكيد محدد ترانيم العرض و شغال بروفات 
 استأذنك انا فعلا مش عندى وقت علشان احصر توزيعات بالكم ده و اقولك عليها 
و بعدين ديه فيه توزيعات  غير مسموح لى انى اخرجها بره خدمتى 
 بعد اذنك انت اكيد شغال بروفات و حددت الترانيم من فضلك حاول تساعدنى انى  اساعدك 
 و حدد لى مهمتى لانى بجد عندى حفلات و بروفات و شغل و بامانه مش عندى وقت  

يعنى هل انت لحد دلوقتى مافيش بروفات ماحددتش ترانيم العرض فعلا
 و الا شغال بروفات و محدد الترانيم و محتاج التوزيعات  ؟

يعنى خلينا نحدد مع بعض كده العرض و نشوف ايه اللى ناقصك علشان نكسب وقت
 و قولى انت حفظت ايه فى البروفات ؟


*​


----------



## Manno Priest (29 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ليكي يا أخت إنجي
انا بجد مش عندي اي توزيعات ترانيم ولا عملت بروفات ولا اي حاجة 
وبجد محتاج توزيعات ترانيم .. بس مش من التوزيعات اللي هي ممنوع تطلع من عندك ..
ربنا يعوض تعبت محبتك
أخوكي المحتاج / مينا القمص ثاؤفيلس
*


----------



## Manno Priest (29 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ليكي يا أخت إنجي
انا بجد مش عندي اي توزيعات ترانيم ولا عملت بروفات ولا اي حاجة 
وبجد محتاج توزيعات ترانيم .. بس مش من التوزيعات اللي هي ممنوع تطلع من عندك ..
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
أخوكي المحتاج / مينا القمص ثاؤفيلس
*


----------



## Barbara Nabil (29 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعة بليز لو سمحتم انا محتاجة التوزيعات دي النهاردة ضروري جدا علشان مش عارفين نشتغل للبروفات
1- دوبي دوبي فينا
2- نوري
3- بالنيروز نتهني و نفرح
 ارجوكم ارجوكم ارجوكم


----------



## anosh (30 أغسطس 2011)

Manno Priest قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ليكي يا أخت إنجي
> انا بجد مش عندي اي توزيعات ترانيم ولا عملت بروفات ولا اي حاجة
> وبجد محتاج توزيعات ترانيم .. بس مش من التوزيعات اللي هي ممنوع تطلع من عندك ..
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ...



*يا مينا لو سمحت
 انا بجد عايزه اساعدك و انت اللى مصمم على انك تعجزنى 
 بعد اذنك حدد لى الترانيم
 احدد انا ازاى الترانيم انا عندى حاجات كتير جدا ؟؟؟؟؟
 و بجد مش عندى وقت انى اقعد اسمع التوزيعات ديه كلها و احدد لك انا ترانيم العرض 
و بعد كده ارفعلك التوزيعات كتير كده بجد .

صدقنى عندى بروفات كل يوم و حفلات و وقتى مقتول بجد سامحنى 

ربنااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااك 
 و صلوااااااااااااااااتك معايا*​


----------



## anosh (30 أغسطس 2011)

Barbara Nabil قال:


> يا جماعة بليز لو سمحتم انا محتاجة التوزيعات دي النهاردة ضروري جدا علشان مش عارفين نشتغل للبروفات
> 1- دوبي دوبي فينا
> 2- نوري
> 3- بالنيروز نتهني و نفرح
> ارجوكم ارجوكم ارجوكم



*برباره 

 ده توزيع دوبى دوبى فينا 
 بس للاسف مش عندى التوزيعات الباقيه 
 ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااكى​*


----------



## minabobos (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مساء الخير  ياريت لو حد عنده تويع ترنيمة ذكرة تاخدنا لزمان  للنيروز


----------



## princemina (8 سبتمبر 2011)

سام ونعمة يا اخت انجى ، يارب تكونى فاكرانى 
انا عارف انك مشغولة بس انا عاوز اطلب منك طلب صغير جدا جدا وهو اننا بنعمل اوبريت عن الشهدا وفيه تمثيل بسيط جداااا وانا كنت عاوز حوار بين الله والشيطان يبان فيه هزيمة الشيطان وانتصار الرب عليه وكله بالايات 
القصة فيما معنا ان الشيطان بيحاول يبعد اولاد ربنا عنه ولو اضطر الامر انه يقتلهم فبيقتلهم علشان ميوصلوش لربنا ولكنهم بقوا شهدا وبينالوا النعيم الابدى والفردوس 
نهاية الاسكتش بتكون ان فى حوار بين الشيطان بيقول لربنا لسه الحرب بينى وبينك وربنا بيرد عليه بايات فيحاول يهدده ولكن ربنا بيقولة ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها وانا معكم كل الايام ، دا ملخص الحوار اللى محتاج انك تكتبيه لو تقدرى وهكون شاكر جدا
ارجو الرد سريعا جداا جدااا لان الحفلة يوم السبت وياريت نلحق نحفظ ونعمل بروفااااااات 
انا عارف انى متاخر بس بجد عقبال ما استقرينا على الفكرة ،،،، ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ربناااااااااااا معاكى ويعوضك


----------



## princemina (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو الرررررررد محدش رد عليا 
يا جماعة مبقاش فى وقت خالص ،،،، ساعدونى بليز


----------



## anosh (11 سبتمبر 2011)

princemina قال:


> ارجو الرررررررد محدش رد عليا
> يا جماعة مبقاش فى وقت خالص ،،،، ساعدونى بليز



*مينا 
انا اسفه على التاخير بس كان عندى حفله
و كنت مش بدخل المنتدى خالص 

انا عايزه اعرف انت عرضت و الا لسه يعنى اكتب و الا خلاص عرضت 
ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## petros2013 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا جماعه فى حد معانا ممكن يوزع حاجه بسي خدمه *


----------



## petros2013 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*أنجى ما تعرفيش حد ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## anosh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

petros2013 قال:


> *أنجى ما تعرفيش حد ؟؟؟؟*



*ارفع لى الترنيمة و انا هاتصرف​*


----------



## minabobos (12 سبتمبر 2011)

محتاج موسيقي الترانيم دي  لو حد عندنا  للخدمة 


نونو
عندى حكاية
فيه واحد بيحبك
ربى يسوع علمنى
ربى يسوع بيحبنى
خشب فى خشب
حتة حاجة حلوة قد البندقة
باديك الصغيره
بابا نويل احنا فاكرينك
اوعي تبص لحاجه غيرك
اسم حبيبك ايه
ان كنت تحب يسوع
انا انا ديك
انا لسه نونو
أنا قلبي فرحان
بسرعة تعالى ياربى
بسرعة تعالى ياربى
سمكة صغنطوطة شقية
كوكو كوكو كوكو
ليه تضايق
يسوع زى السكر
انا عندي كرش كبير
اوعي تبص لحاجه غيرك
ربي بيحب الاطفال
قشة و قشة
كان فيه عنقود عنب
يسوع زى السكر


----------



## anosh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*للاسف مش عندى غير اوعى تبص لحاجة غيرك 

هارفعلك اوعى تبص لحاجة غيرك فيديو بالتوزيع 

 و هى من توزيع .... هانى رمزى 

بس حد يامينا يطلب التوزيعات ديه كلها مره واحده 
ربناااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## مينا نبيل نصر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة انا محتاج ضرورى جدا توزيع للترانيم ديه                                                                 1- ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها                                                                                        2- ترنيمة يا كنيسة باقية   ( كورال الكاروز - اسكندرية )                                                      3- ترنيمة ربتينى باستقامة ( كورال القطيع الصغير )


----------



## anosh (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مينا نبيل نصر قال:


> سلام ونعمة انا محتاج ضرورى جدا توزيع للترانيم ديه                                                                 1- ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامه ولادها                                                                                        2- ترنيمة يا كنيسة باقية   ( كورال الكاروز - اسكندرية )                                                      3- ترنيمة ربتينى باستقامة ( كورال القطيع الصغير )



*مينا 
ادخل هنا و حمل اللى انت عايزه 
و هاتلاقى هى كنيسة و توزيعات تانيه كتييييييييييييير 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103576*​


----------



## petros2013 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*بعتليك* *الحاجه على الميل يا أنجى مستنى الرد*


----------



## petros2013 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

anosh قال:


> *ارفع لى الترنيمة و انا هاتصرف​*


 *بعتليك* *الحاجه على الميل يا أنجى مستنى الرد*


----------



## anosh (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*مافيش اى حاجه وصلت ​*


----------



## مينا نبيل نصر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مينا 
ادخل هنا و حمل اللى انت عايزه 
و هاتلاقى هى كنيسة و توزيعات تانيه كتييييييييييييير 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103576[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B][/CENTER][/QUOTE]

شكرا جدا بس انا الحفلة عندنا يوم السبت الجاى وانا محتاج الترنيمتين التانيين ضرورى جدا وهما      ترنيمة يا كنيسة باقية لكورال الكاروز                                                                                       و ترنيمة ربتينى باستقامة كورال القطيع الصغير                                                                        انا اسف على الالحاح بس علشان احنا اتاخرنا جدا


----------



## anosh (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا بس انا الحفلة عندنا يوم السبت الجاى وانا محتاج الترنيمتين التانيين ضرورى جدا وهما ترنيمة يا كنيسة باقية لكورال الكاروز    و ترنيمة ربتينى باستقامة كورال القطيع الصغير انا اسف على الالحاح بس علشان احنا اتاخرنا جدا[/QUOTE]

*بجد انا اللى اسفه لانى فعلا مش عندى باقى التوزيعات اللى محتاجها
ربنااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااك 

 صلى من اجلى 
انجى اسحق 
مرنمه و مذيعة طبيب اغابى *​


----------



## MINA FIKRY (15 سبتمبر 2011)

momkn tarnemet ... la tatrokny ashrod .... tawze3 ...


----------



## anosh (18 سبتمبر 2011)

MINA FIKRY قال:


> momkn tarnemet ... la tatrokny ashrod .... tawze3 ...



* للاسف مش عندى االتوزيع *​


----------



## هيلانا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمة

محتاجة ترنيمة صوتية ضروري لرسامة كاهن يعنى تكون كلماتها تنفع تتقال لكاهن  لانى هدخلها فى كليب

ااااارجو الرد

ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## anosh (20 سبتمبر 2011)

هيلانا قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> محتاجة ترنيمة صوتية ضروري لرسامة كاهن يعنى تكون كلماتها تنفع تتقال لكاهن  لانى هدخلها فى كليب
> 
> ...



*فيه ترنيمة اسمها خدمتنا فى ايدك لبهجت عدلى
 حمليها من على النت هاتناسب الموضوع 

ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااكى​*


----------



## هيلانا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*ااشكرك على ردك السريع

الكلمات مناسبة لكن هناك بعض المقاطع غير المناسبة التى تتدل على ان الكلمات لله

هل هناك ترنيمة اخرى؟

على كل حال اشكرك على هذه الخدمة المميزة والرائعة التى تمجد الرب*


----------



## anosh (21 سبتمبر 2011)

هيلانا قال:


> *ااشكرك على ردك السريع
> 
> الكلمات مناسبة لكن هناك بعض المقاطع غير المناسبة التى تتدل على ان الكلمات لله
> 
> ...



*مش هاتلاقى ترنيمة بتتكلم عن الكهنه او رسامة كاهن 
بس انا عندى ترنيمة من كلماتى و الحانى عن رسامه الكهنه بس مش عندى التوزيع 
 هادور تانى لو لاقيت لك ترنيمة جاهزه تنفع هارفعهالك على طول 

ربنااااااااااا معاااااااااااااكى 
و صلى من اجلى 
 انجى اسحق*​


----------



## petros2013 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجى الحاجه أنا بعتها على الأيميل فأتأكدى تانى....أوك
هتعبيك معايا معلش


----------



## anosh (22 سبتمبر 2011)

petros2013 قال:


> أنجى الحاجه أنا بعتها على الأيميل فأتأكدى تانى....أوك
> هتعبيك معايا معلش



*بيتر للاسف مافيش اى حاجه وصلت على الميل 
ابعتها تانى و تاكد من الميل اللى بتكبته

ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## petros2013 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

anosh قال:


> *بيتر للاسف مافيش اى حاجه وصلت على الميل
> ابعتها تانى و تاكد من الميل اللى بتكبته
> 
> ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


*أنا بعتهااااااااااااا تانى وصلت ولا لسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## petros2013 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

anosh قال:


> *بيتر للاسف مافيش اى حاجه وصلت على الميل
> ابعتها تانى و تاكد من الميل اللى بتكبته
> 
> ربناااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


*أنا بعتهااااااااااااا تانى وصلت ولا لسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## anosh (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بيتر 

الترنيمة وصلت و كلمت موزع تباعنا لكن للاسف مش فاضى 
 بجد سورى  
 و يارب تلاقى حد يوزع لك فرى خدمه للخدمه 

 ربنااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## petros2013 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أوكى مافيش مشكله بجد تعبتيك معايا
​


----------



## sony2010 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ليكم كلكم وحشتونى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:36_3_16:
*​


----------



## anosh (2 أكتوبر 2011)

sony2010 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ليكم كلكم وحشتونى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> :36_3_16:
> *​



*حمد الله على سلامتك وسط خدمتك​*


----------



## sony2010 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*بجد انا بشكرك يا انوش على خدمتك ومجهودك الجميل ف المنتدى
:018A1D~146:
*​


----------



## anosh (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*اشكر ربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
 صلى من اجل ضعفى ​*


----------



## عصام ع (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة الكلام دا مفيد جدا شكرا anosh


----------



## anosh (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عصام ع قال:


> بصراحة الكلام دا مفيد جدا شكرا anosh



*اهلا بيك وسطنااااااااااا و يارب تستفيد معانا​*


----------



## sony2010 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*شوفوا بقى بدايةً علشان نكون واضحين اللى هيطلب ترنيمة هتجيله على الانبوكس بتاعه ف المنتدى وده علشان نضمن الخصوصية 
اللى عاوز توزيعات يقولنا وربنا يوفقنا ونقدر نساعده ف خدمته بس معلش فى بعض الترانيم مش بتكون متاحة ولو موجوده بتكون ليها شوية خصوصية بالفريق نفسه وده بيخلينى اقول ان التوزيع مش متاح 
شكرا ليكم وانا على اتم الاستعداد لرفع اى توزيع لاى خدمة ف الكورال طالما الهدف الخدمة مش حاجة تانية 

شكرا ليكم
:36_22_26:

:36_3_11:

تحياتى
SONY
*​


----------



## anosh (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*عندك حق 
 شكرااااااااااااااااا على محبتك الكبيره
ربنااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااك ​*


----------



## Jocker (24 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت احنا بنحفظ كورال لأطفال ابتدائى عندنا فى الكنيسة وكانوا بيحفظوا ترانيم من فريق قلب داود زى ترنيمة ( اتبع خطواتك - قشة وقشة - نوح - عندى قوة - قلبى لسه صغنن) بس المشكلة ان احنا محتاجين موسيقى الترانيم دى فأرجو المساعدة .......................... وربنا بعوضك


----------



## anosh (26 أكتوبر 2011)

Jocker قال:


> لو سمحت احنا بنحفظ كورال لأطفال ابتدائى عندنا فى الكنيسة وكانوا بيحفظوا ترانيم من فريق قلب داود زى ترنيمة ( اتبع خطواتك - قشة وقشة - نوح - عندى قوة - قلبى لسه صغنن) بس المشكلة ان احنا محتاجين موسيقى الترانيم دى فأرجو المساعدة .......................... وربنا بعوضك



*اهلا بيك معانا وسط اخواتك 

كان نفسى اساعدك بس للاسف مش عندى ولا توزيع منهم 

ربنااااااااااا معاك و يبعت لك التوزيعات من عنده 

 صلوااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## drkrkr (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ازيكم عاملين ايه 
وحشتونى جدا على فكرة
انا بس كنت عاوزة توزيع ترنيمة بارك بلادى
و توزيعات ترانيم عشان الكريسماس 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم اكتر و اكتر*


----------



## besho55 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

توزيع بارك بلادى
http://new.mp3-tranem.net/Mp3Server.axd?param=6274​


----------



## drkrkr (13 نوفمبر 2011)

besho 55
مرسى على اهتمامك
بس لو سمحتوا انا عاوزة توزيعات للكريسماس
سن اعدادى و ثانوى
ومرسى على تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*حاضر من عينيا 
هارفع لك توزيعات ​*


----------



## drkrkr (17 نوفمبر 2011)

معلش بس هو محدش بعتلى حاجة لية :190vu::crying:
الكريسماس مش باقيلة كتير
و احنا محتاجين التوزيعات دى عشان نبدأ البروفات :94:


----------



## anosh (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*صدقينى عايزه ارفع لك التوزيعات بس بامانه النت عندى مش مساعدنى 
و كمان عندى كام عرض الايام ديه 
يعنى ادينى فرصه كده يومين و هارفعلك التوزيعات 
اشتغلى انتى بروفات باللى عندك لحد ما ربنا يدبر ​*


----------



## many6 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

good taranim


----------



## drkrkr (21 نوفمبر 2011)

anosh 
ربنا معاكى و ياريت فى اقرب فرصة تبعتلى اى حاجة مناسبة


----------



## drkrkr (25 نوفمبر 2011)

anosh
انتى نسيتينى ولا ايه ؟؟!!


----------



## anosh (27 نوفمبر 2011)

drkrkr قال:


> anosh
> انتى نسيتينى ولا ايه ؟؟!!



*لا صدقينى بس غصب عنى 

طيب ممكن تقولى لى على التوزيعات اللى محتاجاها 
و الا انتى عايزه اى توزيعات تناسب اعدادى للكريسماس
و ياريت تقولى لى عايزه كام ترنيمة لانى مش هارفع كل اللى عندى*​


----------



## beshooo (27 نوفمبر 2011)

من فضلــــــــــــــكم 
انا محتـــــــــــــاج جدااااااااااااااااااا توزيع موسيقى لترنيمة كل سنه وانا خدامك 
وياريت باقصى سرعة لاجل الخدمه من فضلكم
وربنا يبارك كل اللى بيتعب من اجل خدمته ومن اجل تمجد اسم ربنا


----------



## beshooo (27 نوفمبر 2011)

وياريت يا انووووووووش تهتمى برسالتى دى
لانى فعلا محتاج الترنيمة ضرورى قووووى فى اقصى سرعة بجد
توزيع موسيقى لترنيمة كل سنه وانا خدااااااااااااااااامك


----------



## anosh (28 نوفمبر 2011)

beshooo قال:


> وياريت يا انووووووووش تهتمى برسالتى دى
> لانى فعلا محتاج الترنيمة ضرورى قووووى فى اقصى سرعة بجد
> توزيع موسيقى لترنيمة كل سنه وانا خدااااااااااااااااامك



*انا اسفه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 لانى بجد مش عندى توزيعها 
 اتمنى تكون مع اى حد من اخواتنا هنا و يخدمك فيها
ربنا عنده كتير *​


----------



## drkrkr (29 نوفمبر 2011)

anosh
انا عاوزة 4 ترانيم يكونوا مناسبين
اى 4 عشان مش احددك فى ترانيم معينة و تكون مش عندك
بس لو عندك توزيعات لترانيم كورال قلب داود يبقى حلو قوى
و لو مش عندك يبقى اى توزيعات مناسبة
بس معلش ياريت فى اسرع وقت ممكن
انا عارفة انى بتعبك معايا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2011)

drkrkr قال:


> anosh
> انا عاوزة 4 ترانيم يكونوا مناسبين
> اى 4 عشان مش احددك فى ترانيم معينة و تكون مش عندك
> بس لو عندك توزيعات لترانيم كورال قلب داود يبقى حلو قوى
> ...



*انا بعت لك فى رساله توزيعات 
شوفيهم و فى انتظار ردك و هارفعلك 2 تانى 

ربناااااااا معاااااااكى 
و اسفه على التاخير 
 صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## drkrkr (8 ديسمبر 2011)

thx anosh
بس توزيع لو يعود الزمان مش شغال


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا بعتهولك تانى حمليه و قولى لى شغال و الا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنااااااااااا معااااااكى 
و صلوااااااااااااتك عنى​*


----------



## drkrkr (13 ديسمبر 2011)

تمام شغااال 
مرسى لتعبك و فى انتظار البقية
و ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك


----------



## beshooo (21 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحتى يا انووووش اهتمى بطلبى 
انا محتاج جدا توزيع ترنيمة كل سنه وانا خدامك 
اتمنى الرد والاهتمام


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2011)

anosh قال:


> *انا اسفه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> لانى بجد مش عندى توزيعها
> اتمنى تكون مع اى حد من اخواتنا هنا و يخدمك فيها
> ربنا عنده كتير *​



*صدقنى انا رديت عليك من ساعة ماكتبت طلبك 
و بامانه مش عندى التوزيع 

على العموم ربنااااا معاك و يكون التوزيع مع اى حد و يبعتهولك *​


----------



## عزت شحاته (3 يناير 2012)

الاخت / انوش
الرب يعوض تعبك 
اول مشاركه لى  واول طلب  ضرورى من اجل خدمة الكورال القادمه 
توزيع موسيقى لكل من :- 
ترنيمة ( خشبه سايل منها دم )- 
ترنيمة ( دايس على عسلك )


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2012)

موسيقى دايس على عسلك 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
http://minacenter.org/hymns/music/03-Dais-3ala-3asalk.mp3


----------



## anosh (8 يناير 2012)

عزت شحاته قال:


> الاخت / انوش
> الرب يعوض تعبك
> اول مشاركه لى  واول طلب  ضرورى من اجل خدمة الكورال القادمه
> توزيع موسيقى لكل من :-
> ...



*بجد انا اسفه جداااااا على تاخيرى فى الرد 
بس  اشكر ربنا ان جورج رفعلك دايس على عسلك 
و لو لسه ماعرضتش و محتاج خشبه سايل منها دم 
ارفعلك التوزيع حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالا
ربنااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااك 
و صلى من اجلى 
انجى اسحق*​


----------



## drkrkr (10 يناير 2012)

احنا محتاجين ترنيمة للمهرجان 2012 سن اعدادى
انا قولت اقولكم من بدرى عشان يكون عندكم وقت
عشان السنة اللى فاتت مش لحقنا ناخد التوزيع و عرضنا من غيره
مرسى ليكم و ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم و حياتكم امين


----------



## anosh (10 يناير 2012)

drkrkr قال:


> احنا محتاجين ترنيمة للمهرجان 2012 سن اعدادى
> انا قولت اقولكم من بدرى عشان يكون عندكم وقت
> عشان السنة اللى فاتت مش لحقنا ناخد التوزيع و عرضنا من غيره
> مرسى ليكم و ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم و حياتكم امين



*ههههههههههههههههه
بتحجزى من شهر يناير 
 حاضر ياسكر 
 من عينيا 
بس صلى لى معاكى كتيييييييييييير *​


----------



## فراشه (13 يناير 2012)

رنموا للرب ياكل الارض + واهتف أمامه لانه العلي 

    يسلموووو ربنا ايباركم ويبارك اعمالكم         

 خادمة الرب ( فراشه العراقيه الكلدانيه )


----------



## drkrkr (14 يناير 2012)

صلوات القديسين تكون مع كل خدام الرب القدير
ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يحافظ عليكم امين


----------



## vidio (15 يناير 2012)

ميرسى يا انجى انك دعتينى للمنتدى الجميل ده وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك ده اسمى المستعار وربنا يفرح فلبك ديما والفكرة دى هايلة بجد


----------



## anosh (15 يناير 2012)

vidio قال:


> ميرسى يا انجى انك دعتينى للمنتدى الجميل ده وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك ده اسمى المستعار وربنا يفرح فلبك ديما والفكرة دى هايلة بجد



*ربنااااااااا معاااااااااااااكى
و صلواااااااااااااتك عنى*​


----------



## ماجدmg (16 يناير 2012)

طوبه للمعطي بسرور مجانا
 اخذتم
مجانا اعطوا


----------



## minabobos (17 يناير 2012)

anosh قال:


> *للاسف مش عندى غير اوعى تبص لحاجة غيرك
> 
> هارفعلك اوعى تبص لحاجة غيرك فيديو بالتوزيع
> 
> ...


معلش يا انجى انتى عارفه بقة شغل كورال ابتدائى 

وكمان مش بيكون ف ميزانية ان الواحد يوزع ترانيم لان اطفال صغيرة 
معلش بتقال عليكم ربنا يسندكم ويعوضكم


----------



## anosh (23 يناير 2012)

minabobos قال:


> معلش يا انجى انتى عارفه بقة شغل كورال ابتدائى
> 
> وكمان مش بيكون ف ميزانية ان الواحد يوزع ترانيم لان اطفال صغيرة
> معلش بتقال عليكم ربنا يسندكم ويعوضكم



*ربنااااااااااا معاااااااااك يامينا 
 و تحت امر الخدمه فى اى توزيعات *​


----------



## عزت شحاته (9 فبراير 2012)

الاخ / جورج 
الف شكر على (ترنيمة دايس على عسلك)
=======================
الاخت / انوش
ضرورى جدا خالص  وياريت المره دى تلبيلى طلبى وما تاخريش عليه
ترنيمة ( راجعلك اصل انا منك )    ولو ينفع كمان    ( لو حزننا لو همنا كرمش وشوشنا )
يبقى كتر خيرك وربنا يعوضك خير حضرتك وكل الاعضاء


----------



## anosh (11 فبراير 2012)

عزت شحاته قال:


> الاخ / جورج
> الف شكر على (ترنيمة دايس على عسلك)
> =======================
> الاخت / انوش
> ...



*انا بجد اسفه جدااااااااااااااااا كان نفسى اخدمك المره دى 
 بس للاسف مش عندى لا توزيع  راجعلك و لا حزننا 
   يارب تطلب اى طلب تانى اقدر اساعدك فيه 
   ربنااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااك 
 وصلى من اجلى *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 فبراير 2012)

ســـلام ونعمـــه
كنــت عــايــز اعــرف موضــوع مهــرجــان السنــه دي عــن إيــه ؟؟؟؟
عشـــان ابــدأ أكتــب ف التــرانيــم المطلــوبــه منــي​


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> ســـلام ونعمـــه
> كنــت عــايــز اعــرف موضــوع مهــرجــان السنــه دي عــن إيــه ؟؟؟؟
> عشـــان ابــدأ أكتــب ف التــرانيــم المطلــوبــه منــي​


تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد اذهانكم 
وتقدر تعرف اكتر من خلال موقع مهرجان الكرازة


----------



## anosh (23 فبراير 2012)

​*شكرا ابانوب على اهتمامك ربناااااااااا يبارك موهبتك 
 و فى انتظار كلماتك الرائعه كالعاده

 ميرسى جورج على الاهتمام و المتابعه 
 ربنا يعوضك 
​*


----------



## markos saeed (5 مارس 2012)

*مساءالخير يا شباب عاملين ايه لوسمحت كنت محتاج كلمات ترانيم لسن حضانه وابتدائى واعدادى ياريت تناسب المهرجان وربنا يعوضكم*​


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2012)

*مرقس 
 بالفعل فيه ناس بداءت تكتب  و اول ماتخلص حاجه هاقولك على طول 
 صلواااااااااااااااااااااتك معانا ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

خدمتكم جميلة جميلة جميلة
انا فى حاجات عجبتنى كتير بس الموضوع عايز وقت اكبر علشان اتصفحه كله
كنت بدور على تدريبات للصوت عجبنى ردك لتاسونى انوش استفدت منه
واتمنى الاقى تدريبات اكتر ولو موجود mp3 هيبقى حلو خالص

+ ميرسى ليكم كلكم
ربنا يبارك تعبكم

آمين


----------



## anosh (13 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> خدمتكم جميلة جميلة جميلة
> انا فى حاجات عجبتنى كتير بس الموضوع عايز وقت اكبر علشان اتصفحه كله
> كنت بدور على تدريبات للصوت عجبنى ردك لتاسونى انوش استفدت منه
> واتمنى الاقى تدريبات اكتر ولو موجود mp3 هيبقى حلو خالص
> ...



*ميرسى لكلامك و تشجيعك 
 و اشكر ربنا انك استفادت معانا 
 بعد اذنك بس ممكن اعرف التدريبات كانت فى صفحه رقم كام 
علشان اراجعها و ابعت لك تدريبات صولفيج تانى غيرها 
 و لو محتاج اى حاجه تانى الخدمه هنا تحت امرك
ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 

 صلى من اجلى 
انجى اسحق 
*​


----------



## markos saeed (13 مارس 2012)

*انا كمان محتاج تمارين صوت جديدة غير اللى كنت واخدهم منك يا انجى قبل كدة انا كنت واخد حوالى 6 تمارين لو عندك تانى ياريت وشكرا لمحبتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2012)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى لكلامك و تشجيعك
> و اشكر ربنا انك استفادت معانا
> بعد اذنك بس ممكن اعرف التدريبات كانت فى صفحه رقم كام
> علشان اراجعها و ابعت لك تدريبات صولفيج تانى غيرها
> ...


مش فاكر صدقينى لكن كلام شرح عن تدريب الصوت لكن مش تدريبات صوتية mp3
عالفكرة لقيت تدريبات صوتية لو تحبى حضرتك نضيفها فى منها جبهالى عضو 
هستاذنه الاول وفى منها لقيته من النت

وبجد مبسوط من خدمتكم 
ربنا يباركم


----------



## anosh (15 مارس 2012)

*اوكى ياجماعه هارفعلك لكم تدريبات صوت mp3​*


----------



## besho55 (30 مارس 2012)

مطلوووووووووووب وبأسرع وقت توزيع لأوبريت ملحمة حب ( جوة القلب يابابا شنوده)
وانا ممكن اساعدكم بأى توزيع تحتاجوة بس اتمنى الرد بسرعة​


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2012)

*حاضر يابيشوى هابعتلك التوزيع فى رساله​*


----------



## anosh (6 أبريل 2012)

*سورى يابيشوى انا دورت عليه مالاقتهوش عندى ​*


----------



## besho55 (7 أبريل 2012)

anosh قال:


> *سورى يابيشوى انا دورت عليه مالاقتهوش عندى ​*




شكرااا انوش لاهتمامك
خلاص ماتتعبيش نفسك
التوزيع وصلنى من مصدر تانى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## sony2010 (10 أبريل 2012)

سلام ونعمة للجميع

لو سمحت يا بيشوى ممكن تيعتلى التوزيع ده ف رسالة ​


----------



## sony2010 (16 أبريل 2012)

يا بيشوى بجد انا محتاج التوزيع بتاع ملحمة حب ضرورى بعد اذنك لو ممكن تبعتهولى اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## sony2010 (19 أبريل 2012)

يعنى كل ما اطلب حاجة محدش بيعبنى شكرا اوى بس انا لما الناس بتكلب منى انا مش بتأخر


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 أبريل 2012)

معلــش يــا أخ sony2010
جايز يكون بيشوي ما شافش طلبك يفضل تبعتله ف رساله خاصه
وهو بمجرد انه يدخل هيشوف وأكيد لو هيقدر يساعدك مش هيتأخر 

ربنـــا معــاك​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 أبريل 2012)

::سنه ورا سنه وسنين بتفوت
صوت بيعلا وصوت بيموت
وناس احساسهم جوه قلوبهم
اعلي كتير من مليون صوت
هي الكلمه كلمة رحله
نيجي نقولها بشكل جديد
فيها النعمه ويا الرحمه
فيها نجدد المواعيد

رحله خلصت ورحله جايه
رحله عدت ف غمض عنيا
بس الرحله دي مش عاديه
عرفت انا فيها معني الحنيه
كنا بنحكي زي اصحاب
ليل ونهار عايشين مع بعض 
ويمكن اكتر م الأصحاب 
ما نسيبش بعض غير علي وعد

وعد اشوفه ف الإنجيل
قوة ربنا جيل ورا جيل
لما عامود ينور بالليل
لما الشعب يعدي البحر
كنت بقوله يارب حنيين
انت حاببني ويومي يبين
وقبلها صلبك المك حبك
انت عظيم يا إلهي حنيين

رحلة عمري يارب معاك
من دلوقتي لحد سماك
ولا جات مره اتخليت عني
دا قبل ما انادي عليك بلقاك

بس بجد يارب انا عشت
آيه لروحي وليك شهدت
عمر بحاله يارب الكل
ومهما بضل تقولي سامحت

وذكريات ما تتنسيش
مهما حصلي ما تتمحيش
علشان انت عمري دا كله
وبيك انا بتحرك واعيش

.......آيه عاشتها الروح​
*من أشعــار كنتاتا سحابة ذكريات 

أشعــار أبـــانـــوب مكـــرم

منتظر رأيكم فيهــــا 
*​


----------



## besho55 (21 أبريل 2012)

sony2010 قال:


> يعنى كل ما اطلب حاجة محدش بيعبنى شكرا اوى بس انا لما الناس بتكلب منى انا مش بتأخر



اسف على التأخير بس بجد انا لسة شايف الرد حالا لانى من فترة مش بدخل على المنتدى خااااااااالص
انا هابعتلك التوزيع فى رسالة خاصة


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أبريل 2012)

ميــــــــــن الأعمـــــــي ؟؟؟!!!!!!

عمر ما كان الضي عنين
ولا الضلمه دي قلب حزين
ماشي في طريق مش عارفه لفين
والعكاز ف ايدي انكسر
خطوه تقيله وبرضو بعافر
جوايا يصرخ انا مش قادر
ورغم دا كله لسه بكابر
وكبريائي فيا اتحفر
يبقوا عنين من غير لازمه
اصلي بصيرتي هي العمياء
وانت يا اعمي ما انتاش اعمي
نور القب ليك البصر
​_*أشعــــار : أبـــانــــوب مكــــرم *​_






[/url][/IMG]​


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## music_jojo (26 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعه انا محتاجه خدمه منكو لو حد يقدر يعملها هكون مبسوطه اوى و بجد متشكره ليكو اوووووووووووووى انا محتاجه حد يعوف الترانيم دى يسجلهالى يعنى عايزاها موسيقى بس 
 محتاجه توزيع حلو و يقدرو الاطفال يقولو عليه فى الحفله او تتعزف بنفس التوزيع مفيش مشكله هما اطفال اولى و تانيه ابتذائى
 ياريت لو حد هيقدر يعملهم يقوللك و مش مستعجلاهم اوى بس يقوللى انه هيعملها و هيخلصو تقريبا امتى ...................... بجد ميرسىىىىىى على تعبكم و ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPc4NB_KlBQ&feature=player_embedded

http://www.4shared.com/get/_CUiI1ge/__online.html


----------



## anosh (29 أبريل 2012)

*music_jojo
ممكن ترفعى الترانيم تانى و تقولى لى على اسماهم 
لان اللينكات مش شغاله و انا هاجهزلك الموسيقى بتاعتهم من عينيا 

انجى اسحق​*


----------



## music_jojo (29 أبريل 2012)

anosh قال:


> *music_jojo
> ممكن ترفعى الترانيم تانى و تقولى لى على اسماهم
> لان اللينكات مش شغاله و انا هاجهزلك الموسيقى بتاعتهم من عينيا
> 
> انجى اسحق​*






ميرسىىىىىى جداااااااااااااااا 


1- توت توت و يا مسافر  : better life kids 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPc4NB_KlBQ&feature=player_embedded

2- عندى صاحب حلو كتير : كورال كنيسه العذراء و الملاك الخلفاوى

http://www.4shared.com/get/_CUiI1ge/__online.html


----------



## anosh (30 أبريل 2012)

*music_jojo
انا حملت توت توت لكن
 عندى صاحب للاسف اللينك مش شغال 

انا كنت عايزه اقولك على حاجه
 لو انتى عايزه موزع للكورال و الخدمه عندك ممكن ابعت لك موبيل موزع بيخدم و بياخد على التوزيع للكورال حاجه بسيطه لكن لو ميزانية الخدمه عندك ماتسمحش اوكى هاعمل لك التوزيعات مافيش مشكله بس ارفعى لى ترنيمة عندى صاحب على اى موقع تانى .​*


----------



## أرميا (30 أبريل 2012)

*أول مشاركة ليا في القسم*

مبدئياً أنا أرميا فايز - بكالوريوس صيدلة عين شمس - هاوي موسيقى - موزع موسيقي - اشتغلت مع كذا كورال و كرنفال في الأربع سنين اللي فاتوا - بجانب إني بأعلم موسيقى حالياً

و ديه بعض موسيقاتي
موسيقى ترنيمة عند شق الفجر باكر
http://www.mediafire.com/?cbd9qw4jb132qyy

موسيقى ترنيمة في فجر يوم الأحد
http://www.mediafire.com/?f5r3frvtjdj5oz7

ترنيمة أنا غصن
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPwJ5rA5DNU&feature=g-upl

ترنيمة فخور إني مسيحي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvALSCwcuqw&feature=g-upl

ترنيمة يا كل قلب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3JFX5T80eE&feature=g-upl

ترنيمة صرخة ألم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7-apn8Fw-k
​


----------



## anosh (1 مايو 2012)

*ارميا 
اولا اهلا بيك وسطينا 
نورت خدمتنا المتواضعه 
ياريت ناخد بركة خدمتك معانا 
و لو فعلا عندك وقت و تقدر تساعد و توزع لاخواتك هنا معانا 
يبىقى نبداء بترانيم الاطفال بتاعت العضوه ... music _ jojo

ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوض تعبك خير 
صلى من اجلى 
انجى اسحق​*


----------



## sony2010 (4 مايو 2012)

انا بجد مبسوط جدا على التوزيع وشكرا لمحبتكم ​


----------



## anosh (5 مايو 2012)

sony2010 قال:


> انا بجد مبسوط جدا على التوزيع وشكرا لمحبتكم ​



*كويس يا سونى ان التوزيع وصلك نشكر ربنا
ياريت تبعتهولى بقى فى اقرب وقت لانى محتاجاه برضوا فى الخدمه 
و ربناااااااا معاااااااااك يابطل ​*


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *music_jojo
> انا حملت توت توت لكن
> عندى صاحب للاسف اللينك مش شغال
> 
> ...


ترنيمة عندى صاحب 
الفور شيرد بقي بيحتاج حساب عليه علشان تقومى بالتحميل وعلشان كدة حضرتك معرفتيش تحملى من عليه 
ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك
سلام ونعمه


----------



## music_jojo (6 مايو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *music_jojo
> انا حملت توت توت لكن
> عندى صاحب للاسف اللينك مش شغال
> 
> ...





هاى انجى ميرسى جداااااااا على اهتمامك 
كل الفكره بس انى على قد ما فهمت من المقدمه اللى انتو كاتبينها ان دى مجرد خدمه لاى حد محتاج حاجه زى كده فى الاسره ( مجانا اخذتم .. مجانا اعطو ) ده لو حد حابب يخدم مش اكتر لكن لو مفيش امكانيه ان حد يساعدنا فى ده مفيش مشكله خااااااالص   ​


----------



## markos saeed (6 مايو 2012)

*مساء الخير يا احلى منتدى كان ليا كذا طلب اتمنى حد يرد عليا
1- انا كنت محتاج ترانيم لحضانه او كنتاتا تخص المهرجان 
2- عايز حضارتكوا تشاركونى بفكرة كنتاتا لكورال شباب تكون للمهرجان
3- د/ ارميا لو ينفع تبعتلى ايملك فى مسج علشان نقدر نتواصل اكتر اكون شاكر
4- انا كمان كنت محتاج توزيع جوة القلب يابابا شنودة لو ينفع علشان محتاجه 
واسف انى طولت عليكوا ومستنى ردودكوا وشكرا
*​


----------



## markos saeed (6 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> ::سنه ورا سنه وسنين بتفوت
> صوت بيعلا وصوت بيموت
> وناس احساسهم جوه قلوبهم
> اعلي كتير من مليون صوت
> ...


* انت متألق دائما يا بوب ودة مش جديد عليك وربنا دايما كدة يديك النعمه انك تمتعنا بأشعارك وكلماتك*
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 مايو 2012)

markos saeed قال:


> * انت متألق دائما يا بوب ودة مش جديد عليك وربنا دايما كدة يديك النعمه انك تمتعنا بأشعارك وكلماتك*
> ​



ميرسي خالص يا مرقس دا من محبتك بس ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 مايو 2012)

music_jojo قال:


> هاى انجى ميرسى جداااااااا على اهتمامك
> كل الفكره بس انى على قد ما فهمت من المقدمه اللى انتو كاتبينها ان دى مجرد خدمه لاى حد محتاج حاجه زى كده فى الاسره ( مجانا اخذتم .. مجانا اعطو ) ده لو حد حابب يخدم مش اكتر لكن لو مفيش امكانيه ان حد يساعدنا فى ده مفيش مشكله خااااااالص   ​



معلش كان ليا تعقيب بسيط علي راي حضرتك

هو فعلا مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا 

بس مش ف كل الحلات ف الترانيم هوضح لحضرتك

انا ممكن اكتب ترنيمه ما تاخدش معايا وقت ولا أي جهد

لكن التوزيع شغله صعب جدااااااا ممكن الموزع يفضل 3 ايام يشتغل عشان يطلع توزيع كويس

وياما موزيع متفرغين يعني شغلهم اللي بيوفرلهم دخل هو التوزيع 

غير كده ان التوزيعات العاليه بتتطلب من الموزع انه يشتري موديولات وخامات وحاجات تاني كتير

ف دا بكل بساطه مش اكتر​


----------



## music_jojo (6 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> معلش كان ليا تعقيب بسيط علي راي حضرتك
> 
> هو فعلا مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا
> 
> ...






اخويا ابانوب بشكرك جدا على الرد و الاهتمام و احب ارد على تعليقك بانى معنديش اى فكره عن امكانيات التوزيع او بتحتاج من الموزع انه يتكلف ايه بالظبط كل الحكايه ان زى مانتو كاتبين

( لو اى حد محتاج كلمات ترانيم او الحان جديده او توزيعات للكورال عنده
او محتاج مساعده فى خدمة الكورال او محتاج ترانيم لشريط جديد يطلب
و هايلاقينا نقول امين  )

طلبى كان بس من منطلق الجمله دى مش اكتر و كمان لما طلبت مساعده مطلبتش ابدا توزيع عالى انا كل اللى قلته انى محتاجه حد يعزف الترنيمه دى سواء بتوزيعها القديم او جديد مش هختلف معاه كتير المهم انها تبقى موسيقى الاولاد يقولو معاها , انا معنديش اى مشكله فى ان الموزع يكون دى شغلته او ياخد عليها فلوس الفكره بس انى اتبسطت لما لقيت خدمه زى دى هنا اقدر اساعد بيها الاسره  
و طبعا متشكره جدا لاهتمامكو و ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## anosh (7 مايو 2012)

music_jojo قال:


> هاى انجى ميرسى جداااااااا على اهتمامك
> كل الفكره بس انى على قد ما فهمت من المقدمه اللى انتو كاتبينها ان دى مجرد خدمه لاى حد محتاج حاجه زى كده فى الاسره ( مجانا اخذتم .. مجانا اعطو ) ده لو حد حابب يخدم مش اكتر لكن لو مفيش امكانيه ان حد يساعدنا فى ده مفيش مشكله خااااااالص   ​



*حبيبتى احنا تحت امرك 
 انا بس قولت لك كده علشان فيه ناس بتكون بدور على موزع اجره بسيط للخدمه و مش بتلاقى

طيب انا طلبت منك ترفعى لى تانى عندى صاحب و انتى مارفعتهاش و عايزه اخلص لك توزيع الاتنين مع بعض ؟ اعمل ايه ؟

انا هاخلص لك توزيع توت توت لحد ماتبعتى عندى صاحب او حتى لينك يوتيوب اقدر احملها  

ربنا معاكى 
و صلواتك من اجلى 
انجى اسحق *​


----------



## anosh (7 مايو 2012)

*ميرسى ابانوب
 على اهتمامك بالخدمه و على توضيحك و ردك 

و ربنا يبارك قلمك و موهبتك كمان و كمان يابطل 

و ياريت تتابع مع مرقس و تشوفه محتاج ايه ترانيم جديده للمهرجان لو تقدر 

ربنااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## anosh (7 مايو 2012)

*مرقس 

حاول تتابع مع ابانوب الترانيم الجديده اللى عايزها للمهرجان 

بالنسبه لتوزيع جوه القلب هو وصل للعضو سونى و مع بيشوى لو وصل لى التوزيع هابعتهولك اكيد 

و موضوع الكنتاتا يعنى ممكن تفكر فى حياة البابا شنودة او فى جزء منها او فضيله من فضايله و لو لاقيت فكره جديده هابقى اقولك عليها 

ربناااااااااااا معاااااااااااااك و يبارك خدمتك 
صلى من اجلى ​*


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

انجى 
انا حطيت اللينك ليكى 
فى الصفحه اللى فاتت اعتقد


----------



## anosh (7 مايو 2012)

*اوكى ياجورج حملتها 
ميرسى على تعبك و على اهتمامك
ربناااااا يعوضك​*


----------



## sony2010 (9 مايو 2012)

صباح الخير على احلى ناس فى احلى منتدى 
انا بجد ها اكون منتظم الفترة دى على المنتدى نظرا لظروف شغلى  D:
اللى محتاج مساعدة انا معايا توزيعات جاهزة كتير 
انا بقى محتاج حد يقدم خدمة للخورس بتاع كنيستنا احنا عاوزين حد يوزعلنا الحان علشان نقدمها فى حفلة الخريجين حتى لو بمقابل مادى بس بالراحة علينا     ومحتاج حد يساعدنى ف اختيار ترانيم الكورال بتاع نفس الحفلة الكورال هيكون اسمه " حررنى يسوع "  لو حد عنده اقتراحات ترانيم يا ريت يقولى 

شكرا لمحبتكم

SONY​


----------



## anosh (9 مايو 2012)

*سونى 
انا هابعت لك فى رساله موبيل موزع كويس 
و للخدمه بياخد مقابل بسيط على التوزيع 

 صلى من اجلى و ربنا معاااااااااااااااك ​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 مايو 2012)

markos saeed قال:


> *مساء الخير يا احلى منتدى كان ليا كذا طلب اتمنى حد يرد عليا
> 1- انا كنت محتاج ترانيم لحضانه او كنتاتا تخص المهرجان
> 2- عايز حضارتكوا تشاركونى بفكرة كنتاتا لكورال شباب تكون للمهرجان
> 3- د/ ارميا لو ينفع تبعتلى ايملك فى مسج علشان نقدر نتواصل اكتر اكون شاكر
> ...



مرقس معلش ياريت توضح بالظبط اللي محتاجه

عشان انا عندي امتحانات لنهاية الترم فهشوف لو كنت اقدر اساعدك

اكيد مش هتاخر​


----------



## markos saeed (11 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> مرقس معلش ياريت توضح بالظبط اللي محتاجه
> 
> عشان انا عندي امتحانات لنهاية الترم فهشوف لو كنت اقدر اساعدك
> 
> اكيد مش هتاخر​


 كنت محتاج ترنيمه او كنتاتا لسن حضانه عن المهرجان
وفكرة كنتاتا لشباب عن موضوع المهرجان ولو ينفع كتابتها يبقى شكر كبير جدا
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 مايو 2012)

اوكي يا مرقس بس للاسف انا ما اوعدكش ف الوقت ده لأني شغال امتحانات 
وعشان اخلص حاجه كويسه محتاج اركز ف الكتابه شويه

يومين كده وربنا يدبر لو ما قدرتش اكتب هساعدك بافكار​


----------



## sony2010 (12 مايو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *سونى
> انا هابعت لك فى رساله موبيل موزع كويس
> و للخدمه بياخد مقابل بسيط على التوزيع
> 
> صلى من اجلى و ربنا معاااااااااااااااك ​*


*:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:*
*سلام ونعمة 
شكرا لاهتمامك بالخدمة وربنا يبارك خدمتك 


SONY
*​


----------



## noran (23 مايو 2012)

i need music tarnema mariam ya ebnat youwakim please please i need it and i can pay for this service


----------



## anosh (24 مايو 2012)

noran قال:


> i need music tarnema mariam ya ebnat youwakim please please i need it and i can pay for this service



*للاسف انا مش عندى توزيع مريم يا ابنة يواقيم *​


----------



## noran (24 مايو 2012)

please can you send to me any music letraneem el3adra please ana me7tagaha darory llkoral


----------



## ريمون كامل ملحن (25 مايو 2012)

صباح الخير انا ريمون كامل اوساتزه انجي انا ملحن وموكن اخد معكوم بركه واشرك معاكوم بئلحان ترنيم   وربنه يعوض تعب محبتكوم ومن شوغلي ترنيمت مين  وبطل حكايتي ادائي والحاني علي اليو تيوب والحق والضلال وربنه يبركوم ويسعدكوم في خدمتكوم


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

ريمون كامل ملحن قال:


> صباح الخير انا ريمون كامل اوساتزه انجي انا ملحن وموكن اخد معكوم بركه واشرك معاكوم بئلحان ترنيم   وربنه يعوض تعب محبتكوم ومن شوغلي ترنيمت مين  وبطل حكايتي ادائي والحاني علي اليو تيوب والحق والضلال وربنه يبركوم ويسعدكوم في خدمتكوم



اهلا بيك يا ريمون نورت المنتدي

منتظرين الحانك ومشاركاتك الجميله

سلام الرب يكون معاك​


----------



## noran (25 مايو 2012)

Remon  3andak mosika tarnema mariam ya ebnat youwakim low sama7tom ya gama3a low ay  7ad 3ando yo7otaha ana me7tagaha  awy


----------



## anosh (26 مايو 2012)

ريمون كامل ملحن قال:


> صباح الخير انا ريمون كامل اوساتزه انجي انا ملحن وموكن اخد معكوم بركه واشرك معاكوم بئلحان ترنيم   وربنه يعوض تعب محبتكوم ومن شوغلي ترنيمت مين  وبطل حكايتي ادائي والحاني علي اليو تيوب والحق والضلال وربنه يبركوم ويسعدكوم في خدمتكوم



*اهلا بيك ريمون وسط اخواتك 
احنا ناخد بركة خدمتك معانا
و ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و موهبتك 

صلواتك
انجى اسحق *​


----------



## anosh (26 مايو 2012)

*نوران 
صدقينى لو كانت عند اى حد كان اكيد بعتهالك 
و انا بعت لك موبيل موزع علشان تتعاملى معاه و يوزعهالك 

ربنا معاكى ياسكر ​*


----------



## noran (26 مايو 2012)

ok  how can i see the mobile number asl ana lesa gdida fi elmosharkat we mosh 3arfa ezay


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2012)

noran قال:


> ok  how can i see the mobile number asl ana lesa gdida fi elmosharkat we mosh 3arfa ezay




*كلميه و قولى له انك من طرفى و اتفقى معاه على توزيع الترنيمة و على المبلغ اللى هاياخده 
و على اد ماتقدرى تدفعى اتفقى معاه مافيش مشكله .
 ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## oesi no (27 مايو 2012)

*تم تحرير رقم االموزع لمخالفه ذلك لقوانين المنتدى وتم ارسال الرقم فى رساله خاصه للعضوة
سلام ونعمه 

*​


----------



## petros2013 (27 مايو 2012)

أنووووووووووووش عاوز أكلميك على الميل علشان عامل ترنيمه و عاوز أوديها أغابى و عاوز أبعتهاليك و آخد رأييك فيها


----------



## petros2013 (27 مايو 2012)

*أنووووووووووووش عاوز أكلميك على الميل علشان عامل ترنيمه و عاوز أوديها أغابى و عاوز أبعتهاليك و آخد رأييك فيها*


----------



## anosh (28 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *تم تحرير رقم االموزع لمخالفه ذلك لقوانين المنتدى وتم ارسال الرقم فى رساله خاصه للعضوة
> سلام ونعمه
> 
> *​



*سورى ياجورج 
بس انا كنت هاحذف الرقم بعد ماتاخده 
ميرسى على تعبك و اهتمامك*​


----------



## anosh (28 مايو 2012)

petros2013 قال:


> *أنووووووووووووش عاوز أكلميك على الميل علشان عامل ترنيمه و عاوز أوديها أغابى و عاوز أبعتهاليك و آخد رأييك فيها*



*بيتر انت سجلتها اوديو بس و الا خلصتها فيديو ​*


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *سورى ياجورج
> بس انا كنت هاحذف الرقم بعد ماتاخده
> ميرسى على تعبك و اهتمامك*​


ولا يهمك ياباشا 
انت عليك تقشر
واحنا ناكل :99:


----------



## anosh (28 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ولا يهمك ياباشا
> انت عليك تقشر
> واحنا ناكل :99:



*thankssssss oeis no​*


----------



## noran (29 مايو 2012)

alf alf shokr ya Engy i will call him


----------



## anosh (30 مايو 2012)

*اوكى ياسكر 
ربناااااااااااا معاااااااااااكى​*


----------



## petros2013 (30 مايو 2012)

سجلتها و بتتمنتج حالياااااااااا بس أنا عاوز آخد رأييك فى الأوديو كمان


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2012)

*اوكى ابعت لى الاوديو حتى على الفيس 
ارفعه على الفيس على طول 
مش على موقع رفع ​*


----------



## petros2013 (1 يونيو 2012)

أوكىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## MOHA012 (3 يونيو 2012)

*لو سمحتوا انا عايز موسيقى ترنيمه اشتقنا ليك - هايدى منتصر 

                        وموسيقى ترنيمه ام المسيح - مريم بطرس*​


----------



## anosh (4 يونيو 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا انا عايز موسيقى ترنيمه اشتقنا ليك - هايدى منتصر
> 
> وموسيقى ترنيمه ام المسيح - مريم بطرس*​



* ده لينك التوزيع الموسيقى لترنيمة اشتقنا ليك  هايدى منتصر 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jJzn4ZmPsE

لكن للاسف مش معايا توزيع ام المسيح 

صلواااااااااااتك و ربنا معاك *​


----------



## petros2013 (4 يونيو 2012)

*أنجى سمعتى الحاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## anosh (4 يونيو 2012)

petros2013 قال:


> *أنجى سمعتى الحاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*اه يابيتر تمام 
لسه سامعها انهارده 
تعيش و تخدم 
انا كتبت لك الرد على الفيس ​*


----------



## petros2013 (4 يونيو 2012)

بس أيه رأييك
؟؟؟
كأداء و لحن و توزيع و كدا
و أبعتيلى عنوان أغابى
و أوليلى أيه أللى أخللى بالى منه فى المنتاج عشان ماحدش يقللى حاجه عليه
و كنت عاوزيك أنتى توديه أو تكلميهم هناك

​​​​


----------



## MOHA012 (4 يونيو 2012)

anosh قال:


> * ده لينك التوزيع الموسيقى لترنيمة اشتقنا ليك  هايدى منتصر
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jJzn4ZmPsE
> 
> ...



*متشكر جدا ليكى يا انجى
بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه
ربنا يوفقك
بس ياريت لو تقوليلى على اى برنامج اقدر ادخله الترنيمه واطلع الموسيقى منها
لانى بجد بحتاج موسيقى ترانيم كتير ومش بلاقيها
او تدلينى على موقع فيه توزيعات شبيه لتوزيعات الترانيم
وربنا يوفقك
*​


----------



## anosh (4 يونيو 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *متشكر جدا ليكى يا انجى
> بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه
> ربنا يوفقك
> بس ياريت لو تقوليلى على اى برنامج اقدر ادخله الترنيمه واطلع الموسيقى منها
> ...



*انا لاقيته عندى mp3 
هابعتهولك *​


----------



## MOHA012 (6 يونيو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *انا لاقيته عندى mp3
> هابعتهولك *​



*ميرسى جدا ليكى يا انجى
انا دخلت على الجروب
وبعت طلب للانضمام
Sameh Mores
متشكر جدا ليكى
ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## anosh (10 يونيو 2012)

*اوكى سامح ابعت لى اى مسدج علشان اعرفك 
 و ابعت لك التوزيع لان فيه عندى كذا سامح موريس ​*


----------



## sony2010 (27 يونيو 2012)

*يعنى تعملوا جروب للخدمة ومحدش يبعتلى حتى اللينك 
  
*​


----------



## anosh (27 يونيو 2012)

sony2010 قال:


> *يعنى تعملوا جروب للخدمة ومحدش يبعتلى حتى اللينك
> 
> *​



*لا خالص ده مش جروب للخدمه ده الجروب بتاعى ع الفيس *​


----------



## MOHA012 (1 يوليو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *اوكى سامح ابعت لى اى مسدج علشان اعرفك
> و ابعت لك التوزيع لان فيه عندى كذا سامح موريس ​*



*انا متأسف جدا على التاخير فى الرد
لانى قعدت فتره مدخلش نت
بس انا مش لاقيكى على الجروب
انا مش فاهم ابعتلك مسج ازاى
وفى موسيقى انا بدور عليها 
يا ريت لو تقدرى تجيبهالى
دا لينك الموسيقى بس بجوده مش حلوه
http://www.mediafire.com/?706deo3icwz7kpf
ودا فيديو اليوتيوب للمسرحيه الى فيها الموسيقى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVljSIwQ74
وانا اسف جدا على التاخير*​


----------



## anosh (2 يوليو 2012)

*ده اللينك بتاع الجروب ع الفيس ياسامح​*
+++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## MOHA012 (2 يوليو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *ده اللينك بتاع الجروب ع الفيس ياسامح​*



ماشى انا موجود على الجروب دا
واسمى 
Sameh Mores
وحاطط صوره سودا 
ومكتوب عليها بالابيض 
ارحمنا يا الله
انا معرفش اسمك ايه على الجروب 
وللاسف الجروب انا مينفعش ابعتله رسايل لانو مش مفعل خاصيه الرسايل من الاعضاء
وفى موسيقى انا بدور عليها 
يا ريت لو تقدرى تجيبهالى
دا لينك الموسيقى بس بجوده مش حلوه
http://www.mediafire.com/?706deo3icwz7kpf​ودا فيديو اليوتيوب للمسرحيه الى فيها الموسيقى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVljSIwQ74


----------



## MOHA012 (2 يوليو 2012)

وبالنسبه للتوزيع ابعتيه ليا فى رساله خاصه هنا على الموقع 
او فى رد عادى 
ومعلش انا اسف كمان مره لانى بتقل عليكى اوى فى طلباتى
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## anosh (3 يوليو 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> وبالنسبه للتوزيع ابعتيه ليا فى رساله خاصه هنا على الموقع
> او فى رد عادى
> ومعلش انا اسف كمان مره لانى بتقل عليكى اوى فى طلباتى
> ربنا يوفقك



*اوكى سامح انا بعت لك التوزيع على  الفيس فى رساله

بالنسبه للموسيقى هى للاسف مش عندى 

*​


----------



## MOHA012 (3 يوليو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *اوكى سامح انا بعت لك التوزيع على  الفيس فى رساله
> 
> بالنسبه للموسيقى هى للاسف مش عندى
> 
> *​



*للاسف مفيش حاجه وصلت 
عموما دا لينك الفيس بتاعى عشان تتأكدى بردوا

*​


----------



## anosh (4 يوليو 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *للاسف مفيش حاجه وصلت
> عموما دا لينك الفيس بتاعى عشان تتأكدى بردوا
> 
> *​



*انا الاكونت بتاعى باسم hany ramzy
 و بالفعل بعت لك رساله و فى الشات التوزيع *​


----------



## MOHA012 (4 يوليو 2012)

anosh قال:


> *انا الاكونت بتاعى باسم hany ramzy
> و بالفعل بعت لك رساله و فى الشات التوزيع *​



*ميرسى اوى يا انجى
وانا اسف لانى مخدتش بالى من الرساله
ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2012)

تم تعديل كافة المشاركات التى تحتوى على اكونتات او جروبات على الفيس بوك طبقا لقوانين المنتدى 
اتمنى تدارك الخطأ وعدم تكراره  الفيس بوك والياهو وال  MSN وغيرها  بالاضافة لارقام التليفونات واى معلومات شخصية  ممنوع تداولها فى المنتدى 
اخت انجى ممكن تعملى موضوع للجروب فى قسم المواقع  اعتقد هيبقى مفيد لعدد كبير من الناس 
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## anosh (4 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا ليك 
و سورى على الاخطاء ​*


----------



## MOHA012 (5 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تم تعديل كافة المشاركات التى تحتوى على اكونتات او جروبات على الفيس بوك طبقا لقوانين المنتدى
> اتمنى تدارك الخطأ وعدم تكراره  الفيس بوك والياهو وال  MSN وغيرها  بالاضافة لارقام التليفونات واى معلومات شخصية  ممنوع تداولها فى المنتدى
> اخت انجى ممكن تعملى موضوع للجروب فى قسم المواقع  اعتقد هيبقى مفيد لعدد كبير من الناس
> سلام ونعمة ​



*انا الى اسف وبعتذر لانها غلطتى انا
بعتذر لاشراف القسم واداره الموقع
الاخت انجى ملهاش دعوه لانها مكتبتش لينك جروب او ياهو او فيس
وانا بعتذر مره تانيه ​*


----------



## anosh (5 يوليو 2012)

*مافيش داعى للاعتذار 
انا اللى ماخدتش بالى و اهتميت بس انى اوصلك التوزيع 

ربناااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااك
و صلى من اجلى ​*


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)

هى قلبت دراما كدة ليه 
الموضوع مش محتاج اعتذارات  ولا حاجة 
لو علي مش هتفرق معايا حاجة 
الموضوع تنظيمى مش اكتر


----------



## anosh (5 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه
 ولا دراما و لا حاجه ياجورج 

بس علشان قوانين المنتدى مش اكتر ​*


----------



## MOHA012 (7 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هى قلبت دراما كدة ليه
> الموضوع مش محتاج اعتذارات  ولا حاجة
> لو علي مش هتفرق معايا حاجة
> الموضوع تنظيمى مش اكتر



*ولا دراما ولا حاجه يا جورج 
بس كل الموضوع اننا لازم نلتزم بالقوانين الخاصه بالقسم والمنتدى
وطبعا لازم يكون فى تنظيم زى ما قولت
ولا يهمك 
*​


----------



## مينا نبيل نصر (29 يوليو 2012)

بعد اذنكم انا محتاج ضرورى موسيقى ترنيمة ( اوبريت ) جوه القلب يا بابا شنوده


----------



## anosh (31 يوليو 2012)

*مش هاينفع ابعتهولك فى رساله لان لسه مشاركاتك قليله جداا​*


----------



## مينا نبيل نصر (1 أغسطس 2012)

بعد اذنك الموسيقى ديه احنا محتاجينها ضرورى جدا فى الخدمة لان امتحان المهرجان يوم الجمعة 3-8 وكل ده احنا معناش الموسيقى ( انا متأسف على الالحاح فى الطلب بس ياريت الاقيها بسرعة )


----------



## anosh (2 أغسطس 2012)

*ميناااااااااااااااااااااا 
انا بعت لك تراك التوزيع 
ربناااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## مينا نبيل نصر (2 أغسطس 2012)

انا متشكر جدا جدا على تراك التوزيع وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## drkrkr (2 أغسطس 2012)

ازيكم ياخدام عاملين ايه ؟؟
انا كنت عاوزة توزيع ترنيمة "وانا هناك عند الصليب "
محتاجينها ضرورى عشان المهرجان
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (3 أغسطس 2012)

*dr krkr
للاسف مش معايا توزيع الترنيمة 
بس اكيد لو عند اى حد من اخواتنا هنا ماحدش هايتاخر عليك 

ربنااااااااااامعاااااااااك​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 أغسطس 2012)

*دا اوبريت " لميــن !!! " ودا يعتبر اخر اوبريت كتبته الصيف ده*

*هيتعرض ف تصفيات المهرجان بطما*
*لكورال بي ارشي انجيلوس*

*الدعوه عامه*

*انتظرونا ورساله جديده *

*صلوا من اجل أن يكمل الرب هذا العمل *

*

*​


----------



## مينا نبيل نصر (11 أغسطس 2012)

بعد اذنكم كنت محتاج الموسيقى لترنيمة "عنوان كتاب" للبابا شنوده


----------



## besho55 (21 أغسطس 2012)

محتاج توزيع ترنيمة


أيوة بحبة I love him  كل كلامة جميل ومهم

ياريت لو حد يقدر يبعتهالى

دى الترنيمة صوت
http://www.mediafire.com/?titiztjyzzz

​


----------



## anosh (21 أغسطس 2012)

*للاسف يابيشوى مش معايا توزيعهااااااااااا​*


----------



## sony2010 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام ونعمة كنت محتاج ترنيمة مين يقدم نفسه ليك ضرورى


----------



## anosh (9 سبتمبر 2012)

* للاسف مش معايا سورى بجد يا سونى​*


----------



## petros2013 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*.......*

:smi420:​


----------



## petros2013 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*.......*




مينا نبيل نصر قال:


> بعد اذنكم انا محتاج ضرورى موسيقى ترنيمة ( اوبريت ) جوه القلب يا بابا شنوده


أنا بردوا محتاج نفس التوزيع دا يا أنحى بعد أزنيك 
:smi420:​


----------



## koky mena (10 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عضوه جديده ومحتاجه ضرورى ترنيمه دوبى دوبى و نورى


----------



## koky mena (10 سبتمبر 2012)

توزيع الترنيمتين


----------



## sony2010 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

koky mena قال:


> انا عضوه جديده ومحتاجه ضرورى ترنيمه دوبى دوبى و نورى


انا عندى  ترنيمة دوبى دوبى  بس مش عارف ابعتهالك ازاى  انوش ممكن تساعدينى فى الموضوع ده وخصوصا ان المشاركات قليلة  ومفيش بريد


----------



## anosh (18 سبتمبر 2012)

* سورى بجد على التاخير فى الرد 
سونى
 ممكن ترفعها على اى موقع و تبعت لها اللينك على الملف الشخصى بتاعها ​*


----------



## anosh (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*سامحونى ماحدش يطلب منى اى توزيعات 
لان اللاب توب اتسرق و عليه كل الشغل 

و ياريت بجد اللى يقدر يساهم و يبعت لى اى توزيعات 
تنفع للخدمه يبقى ميرسى ليه بجد 

و ربناااااااااااااااااا يعوض الكل 
انجى اسحق​*


----------



## besho55 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

محتاج توزيعات ترانيم

امسك ايديا وعدي بيا
مريم بطرس

جالك يامصر زمان هربان
قلب داود

شكرنا مقدما


----------



## koky mena (19 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks anosh 2na 5alas msh m7taga traneem llnayrooz 2na m7taga traneem llbaba shnoda darory w2na 3andy tawzee3at bs msh 3arfa arf3halek ezay


----------



## markos saeed (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مساء الخير يا شباب كنت محتاج توزيع ترنيمه اشتقنا ليك وجوة قلوبنا ( الاوبريت) محتاجهم ضرورى علشان عندى حفله قريب وشكرا


----------



## koky mena (28 أكتوبر 2012)

دى ترنيمه اشتقنا ليك هايدى منتصر 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jJzn4ZmPsE


----------



## markos saeed (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسى على الرد ومعلش لو حد عندة توزيع يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك ياريت علشان محتاجه​*​


----------



## besho55 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عندى توزيع يا الهى بس المشكلة انى مش بدخل نت كتير 
لو لسة محتاج التوزيع عرفنى وانا ممكن اتابع معاك


----------



## markos saeed (17 نوفمبر 2012)

besho55 قال:


> انا عندى توزيع يا الهى بس المشكلة انى مش بدخل نت كتير
> لو لسة محتاج التوزيع عرفنى وانا ممكن اتابع معاك



اه  ياريت ممكن تتابعنى عل الفيس واسمى Markos Mizo ياريتت سرعه الرد


----------



## GHOST_COMPUTER (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا اول مرة اشوف الجروب دة وبجد حاجة جميلة خالص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
ولو سمحت يا ابانوب انا كنت محتاج كلمات ترنيمة او اتنين عن موضوع المهرجان بتاع السنة دى 2013 تعالوا إلى فلو قدرت تكتب لينا حاجة يبقى ميرسى كتير ليك 
*


----------



## GHOST_COMPUTER (24 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعة اللى يقدر يجبلى توزيع ترنيمة شاكرينك يا إلهنا الصالح يبقى ربنا يعوضوا لانى محتاجها جدا فى فريق الكورال بتاعى


----------



## beebonet (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*لو سمحتوا انا محتاج توزيع ترنيمة بارك بلادى زى توزيع الترنيمة الاصلية اللى بيبدا بالعدد الاول مش بالقرار علشان انا معايا واحد بس بيبدا بالقرار والاعداد مش كاملة ( فى الموسيقى ) يا ريت حد يساعدنى محتاجة ضرورى جدا*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 نوفمبر 2012)

GHOST_COMPUTER قال:


> *انا اول مرة اشوف الجروب دة وبجد حاجة جميلة خالص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم *
> 
> *ولو سمحت يا ابانوب انا كنت محتاج كلمات ترنيمة او اتنين عن موضوع المهرجان بتاع السنة دى 2013 تعالوا إلى فلو قدرت تكتب لينا حاجة يبقى ميرسى كتير ليك *




انا شغال امتحانات من دلوقت لحد اخر الترم صدقني
فلو خلصت حاجه هبعتهالك ​


----------



## anosh (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*GHOST_COMPUTER
اهلا بيك معانا نورت صفحتنا
صلواتك​*


----------



## anosh (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميرسى ابانوب 
على اهتمامك و ردك ربنا معاك فى امتحاناتك*​


----------



## هايدى مجدى (3 يناير 2013)

مساء الخير ممكن حد يبعتلى موسيقى ترنيمة كل سنة وانا خدامك


----------



## هايدى مجدى (3 يناير 2013)

ضرورى لو سمحتم  موسيقى ترنيمة كل سنة وانا خدامك للى عندوة


----------



## هايدى مجدى (3 يناير 2013)

مساء الخير ممكن حد يبعتلى موسيقى ترنيمة كل سنة وانا خدامك ضرورى بجد


----------



## هايدى مجدى (3 يناير 2013)

ضرورى من فضلكم الى عندوة


----------



## anosh (8 يناير 2013)

*للاسف مش معايا التوزيع ​*


----------



## minsandra (5 فبراير 2013)

سلام
كنت محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة عايز ارنم بس بقوه ( ترنيمة للاطفال )
شكراً


----------



## Keroles Safwat (18 فبراير 2013)

انا بتعلم الموزع الموسيقى و أمين كورال و ممكن اشارك بتوزيعات الترانيم اللى محتاجينها
وانا بشجع الفكرة جدا و كان نفسى اعملها من زمان بس مكنتش لاقى اللى يشجعنى


----------



## anosh (21 فبراير 2013)

minsandra قال:


> سلام
> كنت محتاج موسيقى ترنيمة عايز ارنم بس بقوه ( ترنيمة للاطفال )
> شكراً



*سورى بجد مش معايا التوزيع 
ربناا معاااااااك​*


----------



## anosh (21 فبراير 2013)

Keroles Safwat قال:


> انا بتعلم الموزع الموسيقى و أمين كورال و ممكن اشارك بتوزيعات الترانيم اللى محتاجينها
> وانا بشجع الفكرة جدا و كان نفسى اعملها من زمان بس مكنتش لاقى اللى يشجعنى



*اهلا بيك فى خدمتنا المتواضعه ​*


----------



## minsandra (26 فبراير 2013)

anosh قال:


> *سورى بجد مش معايا التوزيع
> ربناا معاااااااك​*



اشكرك جداً


----------



## minsandra (26 فبراير 2013)

anosh قال:


> *GHOST_COMPUTER
> اهلا بيك معانا نورت صفحتنا
> صلواتك​*



بعد اذن آنوش انا عندى توزيع ترنيمة شاكرينك يا الهنا الصالح ممكن ابعتهاله بس قوليلى ازاى


----------



## Bishoy Magdy (26 مارس 2013)

سلام 
أنا بدور على كتاب فن التسبيح لبولس بشرى   ، محتاجه ضروري، ياترى ممكن أشتريه منين؟ أنا عايش في كندا فلو ممكن أشتريه اونلين يبقى كويس أوي لو مينفعش مش مشكلة، ممكن أجيبه من مصر عادي بس هو بيتباع فين؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## besho55 (22 أبريل 2013)

Bishoy Magdy قال:


> سلام
> أنا بدور على كتاب فن التسبيح لبولس بشرى   ، محتاجه ضروري، ياترى ممكن أشتريه منين؟ أنا عايش في كندا فلو ممكن أشتريه اونلين يبقى كويس أوي لو مينفعش مش مشكلة، ممكن أجيبه من مصر عادي بس هو بيتباع فين؟
> شكرا جزيلا



كتاب فن التسبيح لبولس بشرى ​http://www.praiseteamegypt.com/ar/products/books/the-art-of-praise


----------



## sony2010 (9 مايو 2013)

*سلام ونعمة فى المسيح يسوع
اسف جدا لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى كنت مقصر فى حقكم كلكم  
أخرستوس انستى اليثوس انستى
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
بس المرة دى انا رجعتلكم ومعايا شوية توزيعات تحفة وبنعمة ربنا ها اكتبلكم اسماء الترانيم كلها النهاردة بالليل 
*
*
█☻█☺█☻█ ŠONŸ █☻█☺█☻█

*​


----------



## sony2010 (9 مايو 2013)

*احفظ بلادنا يا رب*

*ادنو اليك ارتاح*

*استيقظي*

*الأرض دي ملكك يا ابن الله*

ا*لرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء*
*الشهد يقطر*

*المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام*

*أنا ما اقدرش اتحمل*


*أنا محتاج لمسة روحك*

*انت اللحن اللي باغنيه*

*انت صالح للكل*

*انت هدف اهداف العمر*

*إن ضليت عن الطريق*

*أتممت وعد الآب يوم قمت*

*أحبك ربي يسوع*

*أحلى ما في حياتي انت*

*أدخل لقدسك*



*أسكن تحت ظل جناحيك*

*أشواق للبركة*

*أمور الله عجيبة*

*أنا حي بيك*

*أنا هافرح بيك*

*أنت عظيم*

*أنشد نشيد الحرية*

*أهديك كل المجد*

*إلهنا عظيم إلهنا أمين*

*أيها الفخاري الأعظم*

*بارفع اسم إلهي*

*بارك بلادي (مهما كان الحال هتقدر)*


*باغني بين الناس (أنا لي إله عظيم)*

*بالأحضان الأبوية*

*بركات بركات على راس الصديق*


*بثقة أتقدم *

*بيك أفراحي ابتدأت*

*ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم*

*تسبيح للرب هيعلا*

*جراح حبيبي غالية علي*

*حبيبي أيا من لأجلي جرحت*


*حبيبي يا يسوعي*

*حيٌ هو الرب إلهي*

*حينما أدنو من قدسك*

*خذني بقرب قلبك*

*دم يسوع*

*دي ايديك محوطاني*

*رضي بي وحن علي*

*روح الرب علينا (نحن في ايام ايليا)*

*ربي يسوع الغالي*

*روح الله ندعوك*

*زيدوا المسيح تسبيح*

*سألوذ بحضنك*

*سديت الشبابيك استنار البيت*


*سلامك فاق العقول*

*سلطانك أعظم سلطان* 

*سنين طويلة مضت*

*سود يا يسوع في حياتي*

*عارفين اللي عمل شمس وقمر*

*فجر القيامة لاحَ*


*قال لي الشيطان خطاياك (صليبي كان بدالك)*


*قام ربي قام حقاً*
*قد مات بالصليب*

*قلبي أسير نعمتك*

*كثر أغانيك يا مسافر*


*كل الماضي بيشهد ليك*

*كيف أنسى*

*لا لن أرى حباً*

*للمنتهى أحببتني*

*لولا موت الصلب يا فادي*

*لينا حق نقوم*

*ما اتعلمتش أعيش وانا خايف*

*ما أحلى السجود أمامك*

*ما الناش غيرك انت*

*ما أبهاك ما أبهاك*

*ما فارقنيش أبداً أبداً*

*ما لم تراه عيون*


*ما يحسن في عينيك (يا شاريني بالدم الغالي)*

*مستحق كل المجد يا يسوع*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7sHVg7YsbY


*ملك الملوك وجلالك*



*ميدلي مخلصي ذبحت، نعظم دمك، يفتح وليس من يغلق*



*نباركك يا مليك المجد*

*نرفعك فوق الجميع*

*نشيدي يعلو بالهتاف*

*نقترب من عرشك*

*هل جلست في هدوءٍ*

*هل دمك الزكي*

*هللويا الرب صالح*

*هللويا سبحوه يا عبيد الرب*

*هو الرب هو الرب*

*وقت لما تكون صعابي (انت وحدك تستطيع)*
*يا ابو قلب طيب*

*يا أبانا لست أدري*

*يا حياة المسيحية*

*يا خالق الأكوان والناس*

*يا رب ليك كل السجود*

*يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً*

*يا عجيباً في محبته العظيمة*


*يا قدوس يا اله الكون*

*يا كنيسة قومي سبحي*

*يا مليك الكون، صوت ترنم وخلاص، أوصانا- (ميدلي)*

*يا مؤتي الأغاني*

*ياللي أمامك حياتي*

*ياللي بديت الرحلة معايا*

*ياللي حولت المرارة*

*ياللي فديت حياتنا*

*ياللي مت بدالي*

*يسوع اسمه عجيب*

*يسوع ما اعظمك*




*يفتح وليس من يغلق*

*يلا نحيي يسوع الملك*


​


----------



## sony2010 (9 مايو 2013)

*طيب هو فى حد هنا*​


----------



## sony2010 (9 مايو 2013)

فى ترانيم تانى بس هنزلها بكره


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 مايو 2013)

*استفتاء لأفضل قصيدة شعريه 
اسفتاء لأفضل خاطره
*​


----------



## anosh (10 مايو 2013)

*sony2010 بليز ابعت لى توزيع
يا كنيسة قومي سبحي
 و ياللي حولت المرارة​*


----------



## sony2010 (11 مايو 2013)

anosh قال:


> *sony2010 بليز ابعت لى توزيع
> يا كنيسة قومي سبحي
> و ياللي حولت المرارة​*


 *انا بعتلك اللينكات فى الرسايل

صلوا من اجل ضعفى*

*††††††††††††††††††††††*
*█☻█☺█☻█ ŠONŸ █☻█☺█☻█* 
*††††††††††††††††††††††*​


----------



## anosh (14 مايو 2013)

*thanks sony​*


----------



## nanosh_smile (17 مايو 2013)

اذيك ياانوش ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه دى انا محتاجه اطب منك تلحين لترانيم مهرجان الكرازه  تعالو الى 2013 فاانا بدور على كلمات لسه فينفع اول محد يكتبهالى حضرتك تلحنهالى ... اتمنى لو ينفع تعرفنى وربنا يارك خدمتك


----------



## anosh (22 مايو 2013)

nanosh_smile قال:


> اذيك ياانوش ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه دى انا محتاجه اطب منك تلحين لترانيم مهرجان الكرازه  تعالو الى 2013 فاانا بدور على كلمات لسه فينفع اول محد يكتبهالى حضرتك تلحنهالى ... اتمنى لو ينفع تعرفنى وربنا يارك خدمتك



*اوكى مافيش مشكله 
ربنا يدبر لك الامور 
صلواااااااااااااااتك عنى *​


----------



## mrmoor (25 يونيو 2013)

*حقيقي مجهووود رائع ربنا يبارككم ويعوضكم علي الخدمة الجميلة وعلي الوقت اللي بتقدموه:t39:
شجعتوني اسالكم علي حاجة 
انا بقول ترانيم في اجتماع مدارس الاحد او اجتماعات الخدمة  الاسبوعية وبتكون حاجة بسيطة من غير موسيقي و في الغالب برنم لوحدي علشان احفظ الترنيمةللمخدومين و بتقابلني مشكلتين
صوتي بيقطع في النص خاصة لو البيت طويل ( ممكن مقدرش اكمل البيت  بالطريقة )
مش بقدر اكمل بنفس الطبقة كل الترنيمة  (تلاقيني مرة صوتي رفع لوحدة ومرة العكس  ) فمش بقدر اوصل الترنيمة مضبوطة

لو حد يقدر يساعدني يبقي ميرسي قوي *


----------



## sony2010 (29 يونيو 2013)

mrmoor قال:


> *حقيقي مجهووود رائع ربنا يبارككم ويعوضكم علي الخدمة الجميلة وعلي الوقت اللي بتقدموه:t39:
> شجعتوني اسالكم علي حاجة
> انا بقول ترانيم في اجتماع مدارس الاحد او اجتماعات الخدمة  الاسبوعية وبتكون حاجة بسيطة من غير موسيقي و في الغالب برنم لوحدي علشان احفظ الترنيمةللمخدومين و بتقابلني مشكلتين
> صوتي بيقطع في النص خاصة لو البيت طويل ( ممكن مقدرش اكمل البيت  بالطريقة )
> ...



*الموضوع سهل وبسيط انتى محتاجة شوية تدريبات
 صوفلنج وفوكاليز 


**
††††††††††††††††††††††
█☻█☺█☻█ ŠONŸ █☻█☺█☻█
††††††††††††††††††††††*​


----------



## abraampr (31 يوليو 2013)

يا جماعة انا عندى اوبريت كاتبة وعايز الحنه ممكن تساعدونى


----------



## nonacat (2 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على قبولي في منتدايك الجميل
انا عندي عيد رسامة 2 أب كاهن في كنيستي ومحتاجة ترنيمة ضروري هل ممكن تساعدوني 
اسمهم ابونا مكسيموس ودوماديوس واترسموا يوم 20/2


----------



## nonacat (5 فبراير 2014)

هو ليه مفيش حد بيرد هو حد هيعرف يفيدني في الترنيمة دي ولا ايه


----------



## nan samaan (4 أبريل 2014)

ارجو ترنيمة لعيد رسامة كاهن


----------



## مجدى امين عبده (28 يوليو 2014)

كنت بصراحة عايز كلام مؤلف عن مجموعة كهنة وثنيين فى حوار مع القديس واديمون الارمنتى الذى يعتبر اول شهيد فى المسيحية ورد القديس عليهم ... وياريت ينتهى الامر بالاستشهاد ومش مشكلة عندى خالص تلحين الكلمات بس ياريت الموضوع يكون فى اقصى سرعة


----------



## هانى ميشيل (14 أبريل 2015)

حلو خالص


----------



## minsandra (5 مارس 2016)

كنت محتاج ترنيمة يالى حبتنى


----------



## minsandra (5 مارس 2016)

توزيع موسيقى من غير الكلام


----------

